# El PP introdujo la inmigración masiva en España



## Turgot (23 Jun 2016)

Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.

Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.

Confesión de Aznar a un diario de Ecuador, Domingo, 16 de octubre, 2011

José María Aznar: «España no debe manifestar simpatías por dictaduras» - Política - Noticias | El Universo

_Es al revés, nosotros lo que hemos dicho siempre, y lo he promovido, es que la historia de la prosperidad de España no se puede escribir sin los inmigrantes, y en particular sin la aportación de los migrantes ecuatorianos. Téngase en cuenta que cuando llego al gobierno, en el 96, hay aproximadamente 300 mil inmigrantes en España, y cuando yo salgo del gobierno hay más de 3 millones. Es decir, la explosión de la inmigración en España se produce en esos años. La prosperidad de España no se puede construir sin la migración._

Y sí, no _entraron_, Aznar legisló para que viniesen.

Ley de extranjería de 2001

_Derecho a la reagrupación familiar[editar]
La reagrupación familiar es un derecho subjetivo que se vincula al derecho a la vida privada familiar. En virtud del mismo, su titular puede solicitar la concesión de un permiso de residencia para determinados familiares que la Ley configura como beneficiarios del derecho. Es titular del derecho el extranjero que haya residido legamente en territorio español durante al menos un año y tenga autorización para residir al menos otro año. Por su parte, son familiares reagrupables, fundamentalmente, el cónyuge, los hijos menores de edad o incapacitados y los ascendientes que dependan económicamente del reagrupante. Estos familiares deben residir fuera de España.

La reagrupación tiene carácter estable, ya que no se extingue porque se rompa el vínculo familiar en el que se basara; pero sí se vincula la duración del permiso de residencia de los familiares reagrupados al del reagrupante. La modificación de la ley de extranjería por Ley Orgánica 14/2003, de 20 de noviembre, estableció que un familiar reagrupado sólo podría reagrupar a otro cuando obtuviera un permiso de residencia independiente del de su titular, prohibiendo así la reagrupación "en cadena". Esta prohibición ya había sido previamente agregada por vía reglamentaria, pero declarada nula por el Tribunal Supremo, ya que era en ese momento una limitación sin soporte legal.13_

Y no, cretinos, no trateis de justificarlo con que había trabajo. _no había trabajo_ Había un 10% de paro, muy lejos del pleno empleo.

Si sois coherentes votad al menos a VOX, si no hay partido de ultraderecha en vuestra circuscripción. Pretender que votais al PP por que siquiera ralentice la inmigración es una broma.


----------



## montecuruto (23 Jun 2016)

Luego denunciais a la Guardia Civil y Policia, la tierra es del viento, papeles para todos, etc...


----------



## Insurgent (23 Jun 2016)

¿Pero cómo se va a votar a VOX si es el PP aznarista de los 90?

Lo que hace falta es un Amanecer Dorado no un PP2.0 que se contradice en su programa con la inmigración.


----------



## John Oxenham (23 Jun 2016)

Tuvimos que importar gente para que el "milagro" ladrillil se llevara a cabo. Ahora bien, fueron estúpidos y dieron a esa gente la nacionalidad y ahora de esos barros estos lodos.

El 26J la mayoría de los votos irán a partidos pro-inmigración y es la triste realidad.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (23 Jun 2016)

Algunos quieren meterlos habiendo 5 millones de parados y hacerles funcionarios:

Manuel Llamas VS Eduardo Garzón - ¿Cómo integrar a los inmigrantes? - YouTube


----------



## Plvs Vltra (23 Jun 2016)

Mas francomodin

La izquierda es un puta enfermedad psiquiátrica 

No tenéis moral, no tenéis noción de la lógica, del bien y el mal, interpretáis la realidad a como beneficie tu ego, resentimiento, pasiones bajas

Franco tenía razón, sois enfermos mentales


----------



## Linthor (23 Jun 2016)

Pablo Iglesias: _"El problema de la inmigración es... Que son pocos"_.

Pero sale el podemita con quien "inventó" la inmigración masiva olvidando intencionadamente el "papeles para todos" y quienes ahora quieren terminar de reventarlo todo.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (23 Jun 2016)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Tuvimos que importar gente para que el "milagro" ladrillil se llevara a cabo. Ahora bien, fueron estúpidos y dieron a esa gente la nacionalidad y ahora de esos barros estos lodos.
> 
> El 26J la mayoría de los votos irán a partidos pro-inmigración y es la triste realidad.



La derecha no lo hubiera logrado sin la movilización de la izquierda 

La izquierda hace la revolución, la derecha lo asienta 







El tradicionalismo carlista, verdadera monarquia, es la única alternativa


----------



## dabuti (23 Jun 2016)

> Eres un mentiroso y un hijo de puta.
> Ha sido Podemos.



Comentario típico de la basura hijadeputa, manipuladora y fascista de burbuja.


----------



## AbuBakr (23 Jun 2016)

Tienes razón. En 1996 era difícil ver a un negro en la calle, y lo digo por experiencia propia, no sé lo que vería el resto. 

Antes de negros SOLO había ecuatoguineanos #REAL


----------



## Turgot (23 Jun 2016)

montecuruto dijo:


> Luego denunciais a la Guardia Civil y Policia, la tierra es del viento, papeles para todos, etc...



Eso ocurre con el PP en el gobierno

---------- Post added 23-jun-2016 at 18:22 ----------




Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Mas francomodin
> 
> La izquierda es un puta enfermedad psiquiátrica
> 
> ...



Nadie ha mentado a tu novio en este hilo

Los autoproclamados antiNWO defendiendo al PP, como siempre


----------



## Antonio Juarez (23 Jun 2016)

Aznar cuando trajo los inmigrantes estos no tenían más derecho que a trabajar, fue Zapatero el que les dió papeles para todos, pagas, paro y más derechos que a los españoles y por eso no se van de España ni a tiros, con la política de Aznar en cuanto no hubiera trabajo se tendrían que largar, por qué aquí no tiene que tener ningún derecho un inmigrante que no trabaja, que los soporten y les den pagas en sus paises de origen sus compatriotas.


----------



## Nut (23 Jun 2016)

Tanto PP como PSOE regularizaron a saco.....Pero los que abrieron la puerta fueron los del PP.


*El PP legalizó inmigrantes con facturas de comida*

Un marroquí consiguió la legalización de sus papeles presentando la factura de una comida y un compatriota suyo logró como prueba de permanencia en España una foto de un periódico de Almería que le había retratado


El PP legalizó inmigrantes con facturas de comida | España | Cadena SER


----------



## Turgot (23 Jun 2016)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Aznar cuando trajo los inmigrantes estos no tenían más derecho que a trabajar, fue Zapatero el que les dió papeles para todos, pagas, paro y más derechos que a los españoles y por eso no se van de España ni a tiros, con la política de Aznar en cuanto no hubiera trabajo se tendrían que largar, por qué aquí no tiene que tener ningún derecho un inmigrante que no trabaja, que los soporten y les den pagas en sus paises de origen sus compatriotas.



Miente o es tonto. Me inclino por los segundo


----------



## Linthor (23 Jun 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Miente o es tonto. Me inclino por los segundo



¿Te suena de algo el _papeles para todos_?, ¿o eres interesadamente amnésico cuando te interesa?. 

Yo por recordar, recuerdo que hasta la UE tuvo que interceder ante el _papeles para todos_ que realizó el infame Zetapé, rebajando sus pretensiones.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Jun 2016)

Hay que decir que es cierto que Aznar fue el que metió a la masa de inmigrantes con que se cebó la economía especulativa ladrillera.

Ahora bien, la puerta comenzaron a abrirla los colombianos con Felipillo.

Con el tiempo hemos sabido el por qué precisamente colombianos.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (23 Jun 2016)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Mas francomodin
> 
> La izquierda es un puta enfermedad psiquiátrica
> 
> ...



El también lo fue, por eso lo mantenían encerrado en el pardo.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Jun 2016)

Así funcionan los moderados y los progresistas.

Cuando entran a gobernar los progresistas van demoliendo unas cosas que los moderados mantienen y viceversa.

Así lleva España sufriendo más de dos siglos esas dos caras del Estado liberal.



Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Aznar cuando trajo los inmigrantes estos no tenían más derecho que a trabajar, fue Zapatero el que les dió papeles para todos, pagas, paro y más derechos que a los españoles y por eso no se van de España ni a tiros, con la política de Aznar en cuanto no hubiera trabajo se tendrían que largar, por qué aquí no tiene que tener ningún derecho un inmigrante que no trabaja, que los soporten y les den pagas en sus paises de origen sus compatriotas.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (23 Jun 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Miente o es tonto. Me inclino por los segundo



En junio de 1996, apenas un mes después de que el PP llegara al poder, 103 inmigrantes subsaharianos fueron expulsados, previamente narcotizados con haloperidol, a varios países africanos a bordo de un avión militar. A propósito de esa operación, el presidente Aznar pronunció, a modo de explicación, aquella frase que se haría famosa: "Había un problema, y lo hemos solucionado".El PP siempre justificó su política por el método de identificar inmigración con delincuencia. Si la primera reforma de la ley se hizo bajo los ecos de los vandálicos sucesos de El Ejido, la segunda fue presentada al rebufo del crimen que el moldavo Pietro Arkan perpetró en 2002 en un chalé de Madrid. La respuesta del Gobierno fue modificar no sólo la Ley de Extranjería, sino también la de Enjuiciamiento Criminal y el Código Penal para que los delincuentes extranjeros condenados por delitos con penas inferiores a seis años fueran expulsados del país.Para apuntalar su política, el Gobierno del PP se vio obligado a modificar nuevamente el Código Penal, el Código Civil, la Ley de Bases de Régimen Local y, por tercera vez en tres años, la Ley de Extranjería. Y aprovechó para endurecer aún más la norma. Las mismas políticas hacía ZP que Aznar con la inmigración.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Jun 2016)

Los que defendéis a la PSOE no sabéis ya a qué agarraros.



Turgot dijo:


> Los autoproclamados antiNWO defendiendo al PP, como siempre


----------



## Nut (23 Jun 2016)

Aznar regularizaba por decenas de miles....También.Al menos los del PSOE no eran unos hipócritas.

Año 2001
MADRID (EFE). El presidente de Ecuador, Gustavo Noboa, agradeció a España la acogida a los *50 mil inmigrantes ecuatorianos *y consideró que la situación de irregularidad que sufren algunos de ellos es «un tema solucionado» con la aplicación del convenio bilateral.

EL DÍA DIGITAL - de Toda España - Noboa agradece a Aznar la regulación de inmigrantes


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Jun 2016)

Que quien metió la masa de inmigrantes en España fue Aznar que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente lo tiene claro.

Y el que no lo tenga claro lo puede ver en las gráficas históricas:









Antonio Juarez dijo:


> En junio de 1996, apenas un mes después de que el PP llegara al poder, 103 inmigrantes subsaharianos fueron expulsados, previamente narcotizados con haloperidol, a varios países africanos a bordo de un avión militar. A propósito de esa operación, el presidente Aznar pronunció, a modo de explicación, aquella frase que se haría famosa: "Había un problema, y lo hemos solucionado".El PP siempre justificó su política por el método de identificar inmigración con delincuencia. Si la primera reforma de la ley se hizo bajo los ecos de los vandálicos sucesos de El Ejido, la segunda fue presentada al rebufo del crimen que el moldavo Pietro Arkan perpetró en 2002 en un chalé de Madrid. La respuesta del Gobierno fue modificar no sólo la Ley de Extranjería, sino también la de Enjuiciamiento Criminal y el Código Penal para que los delincuentes extranjeros condenados por delitos con penas inferiores a seis años fueran expulsados del país.Para apuntalar su política, el Gobierno del PP se vio obligado a modificar nuevamente el Código Penal, el Código Civil, la Ley de Bases de Régimen Local y, por tercera vez en tres años, la Ley de Extranjería. Y aprovechó para endurecer aún más la norma. Las mismas políticas hacía ZP que Aznar con la inmigración.


----------



## curranteurbano_borrado (23 Jun 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



Tu argumento es que el PP es culpable y hay que votar a vox.

Yo lo veo como si tienes una quemadura y te echas aceite y te pones al sol para intentar curar la herida.

Si alguien piensa que la extrema derecha va a solucionar los problemas de inmigracion que esperen sentados,la unica patria de la extrema derecha es el dinero, y si tienen que meter millones de inmigrantes lo haran,como hizo aznar para beneficiar a los empresarios.


En el mundo actual la unica manera de controlar la inmigracion es ser un dictador y tener las fronteras militarizadas, algo asi a lo kim jong un, y eso en el continente en que vivimos es imposible.

La unica forma es hacerlo bien, que vengan con sus papeles y contratos de trabajo.

Australia en este tema son tajantes, si no justificas en la frontera a que coño vas al pais te vuelves a tu casa y con una multa tal vez, el resto que si VOX, que si la culpa es de Aznar,que si Podemos va a traer millones...etc son jilipolleces para mentes pobres.


----------



## dabuti (23 Jun 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Que quien metió la masa de inmigrantes en España fue Aznar que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente lo tiene claro.
> 
> Y el que no lo tenga claro lo puede ver en las gráficas históricas:



Ni Aznar ni Zapatero, para el que citas, y fachas desmemoriados similares, quién más ha metido ha sido Pablo Iglesias durante su legislatura.


----------



## Turgot (23 Jun 2016)

Los moros del 11m entraron con Aznar, evidentemente.

Creáis la versión que creáis, no moors no party.


----------



## Miwiz (23 Jun 2016)

Cuanta hipocresía, la mayor entrada de inmigrantes y sin papeles fue como dice el post con Aznar y su burbuja explosiva.


----------



## Pepejosé (23 Jun 2016)

*¡LOS DOS!!!!* El PP de aznar comenzó la jugada y el PsoE de ZP la continuó, y con rajoy se ha frenado algo solo por la crisis.

Al principio de los 90 solo se veían algún Guineano, algún Marroqui, se empezaban a ver los chinos arrasando con las maquinas tragaperras y montando los primeros restaurantes por los barrios de las ciudades, cada barrio tenia también uno o dos buhoneros Senegaleses vendiendo de todo, en fin poca cosa.

Hacia el final de los 90 la cota de inmigrantes empezó a subir, y con la segunda legislatura de aznar llegó el... subidón subidón, la burbuja, los gurtelidos y la madre que los parió.


----------



## Turgot (23 Jun 2016)

Los sucesos de El Egido fueron el Canario de la mina.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (24 Jun 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Eso ocurre con el PP en el gobierno
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2016 at 18:22 ----------
> 
> ...



A ver escoria desechable 

El PP no hubiera podido meter nada si la IZQUIERDA no hubiera movilizado tanto ideológicamente como políticamente la ideología del multicultiralismo y las reformas legales.

Piensa un poco, la izquierda y la derecha son parte de una misma dialéctica.


----------



## jus (24 Jun 2016)

A ver señores que esto es muy simple:

Derecha española => trae inmigrantes para crear burbuja y lumperizar el mercado laboral español para quitar derechos de trabajadores

Izquierda española => pisa el acelerador de la inmigración simplemente por buenismo e incapacidad de pensar y racionalizar.

Es una jugada perfecta donde el ciudadano patrio que no es nada dentro del engranaje del estado más que para sangrarle a impuestos pierda más y más derechos por ser de aquí de toda la vida


----------



## jus (24 Jun 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Compara los requisitos para nacionalizarse con Caldera y los que que hubo con Rajoy y te podrás echar unas risas.



No los conozco, pero yo me centro en que que hablamos de un un cepo donde la presa es el español trabajador o futuro trabajador y la mitad del cepo es izquierda española y la otra mitad le derecha española.

O si quieres míralo como un ataque en forma de pinza plan batalla en una guerra. Por un flanco está la derecha española y por la otra la izquierda.

Cada ala ataca a velocidades distintas y con diferentes tipos de armas pero el enemigo al que atacan es el COMUN.

*Táctica yunque y martillo como hacía ALEJANDRO MAGNO contra sus enemigos en batalla: "La caballería es el martillo y la falange el yunque"
*

la caballería rodea por los flancos y la falange macedonia empujaba al ejército enemigo contra la caballería y acaban rodeados y finalmente aplastados


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (24 Jun 2016)

Pero a ver, queridos progres... ¿La inmigración y la multiculturalidad es buena o mala? Es que da la sensación que no os gusta demasiado pero como hay que ir a muerte con el ideario pues se retuerce y se le echa la culpa a otros para que podáis limpiaros la conciencia.


----------



## Pepejosé (24 Jun 2016)

Aquí lo que se discute es si la inmigración comenzó y se desaroyó con el Partido Parrobar, y la respuesta es

*SÍ*

Y vosotros diciendo que si podemos hará esto, que si PODEMOS hará lo otro... 

*PATETICOS!!!*


----------



## Turgot (24 Jun 2016)

Que esté hilo no va de Podemos, joder. 
Que en pleno 2016 hay quien tiene cojones de negar que el PP lleva a cabo una política de puertas abiertas y dice que les va a votar por eso.


----------



## jus (24 Jun 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Que esté hilo no va de Podemos, joder.
> Que en pleno 2016 hay quien tiene cojones de negar que el PP lleva a cabo una política de puertas abiertas y dice que les va a votar por eso.



Exacto, el PP abrió las puertas y en eso nadie podría poner en duda y menos si le muestras las cifras.

Aún recuerdo que escribí hace un tiempo que estamos peor que hace 20 años sin duda y pensadlo bien:

*1996 más de 20% de paro pero condiciones laborales dignas y cero lumperización de la sociedad salvo por gitanos

2016: más de 20% de paro, contratos laborales deplorables, millones de inmigrantes sin trabajo, paguitas everywhere y sociedad envejeciendose y el combo se une a DEUDA >100% DEL pib.*


----------



## Eric Finch (24 Jun 2016)

Ya habrá tiempo de depurar a los responsables más adelante.

Lo que ahora corre más prisa es cerrar de una puta vez el asunto de la frontera y expulsar a todos los invasores indocumentados o delincuentes.

La mención y la vista de España tiene que hacer que se pongan blancos de terror, no invitarles a trepar las alambradas como monos.


----------



## Turgot (26 Jun 2016)

Hace sólo 1 puto año, en otro viaje a las ex colonias Aznar vuelve a presumir de haber traído la inmigración:


_La inmigración entre España y América Latina ha beneficiado notablemente a ambas regiones, destacó el ex presidente del Gobierno español José María Aznar durante una conversación con el presidente ejecutivo de CAF, Enrique García.
"Yo no podría explicar el éxito económico [de España] en mi etapa de gobierno…sin la inmigración latinoamericana," dijo Aznar, resaltando también que durante los años 1990s y a principios de los años 2000 llegaron hasta *cinco millones *de inmigrantes latinoamericanos a España buscando oportunidades._

José María Aznar: Inmigración latinoamericana contribuyó al éxito económico de España en el período más próspero del país | CAF

Esto son hechos, no es opinable, ni hay justificación posible.


----------



## Turgot (15 Ago 2016)

Desde el 2011 la población inmigrante esta estancada o incluso ha disminuido ligeramente.

Estad atentos si el desempleo sigue bajando, cuando el paro vuelva a estar sobre el 17-18% (que es un putísima mierda) , el PP meterá una segunda oleada de inmigrantes.

En España el problema aún no esta a niveles europeos. No digais que no estais avisados.


----------



## HATE (15 Ago 2016)

Lo de la entrada masiva de pagapensiones es algo que le duele bastante a los peperos. Si os fijáis en este hilo hay varios votantes o simpatizantes del PP que en vez de reconocerlo contraatacan con que los podemitas meterían otros 5 millones o quitandole responsabilidad a Aznar. Ahora el PP ha metido a unos cuantos refugiados dándoles casa gratis por la cara. Seguirán la misma táctica y dirán que los podemitas meterían 5 millones de refugiados.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2016)

Linthor dijo:


> *¿Te suena de algo el papeles para todos?, ¿o eres interesadamente amnésico cuando te interesa?.
> 
> Yo por recordar, recuerdo que hasta la UE tuvo que interceder ante el papeles para todos que realizó el infame Zetapé, rebajando sus pretensiones.*



El PP en esos años regularizó a inmigrantes con requisitos tan estrictos como enseñar el bonobús, una factura de comida o un recorte de periódico donde se hablara de él. Le interesaba meter mano de obra que alimentara la burbuja.

El PP como suele hacer siempre tiró la primera piedra y ahora esconde la mano culpando a todos los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Ago 2016)

Fue Podemos,oh wait,si no governaba


----------



## n_flamel (15 Ago 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Que esté hilo no va de Podemos, joder.
> Que en pleno 2016 hay quien tiene cojones de negar que el PP lleva a cabo una política de puertas abiertas y dice que les va a votar por eso.



Hay mucha gente que no compara las palabras de los politicuchos (propaganda) con la misma realidad que viven.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Ago 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Son familiares reagrupables, fundamentalmente, el cónyuge, los hijos menores de edad o incapacitados y los ascendientes que dependan económicamente del reagrupante. Estos familiares deben residir fuera de España.



Y así Aznar provocó que todo el que tuviera una madre, padre, abuela, con enfermedad crónica o que no le operasen en su país se viniera para España para que los trabajadores pagáramos la asistencia médica de su ascendiete y al ver los servicios públicos saturados pagáramos un seguro privado y pidiéramos la privatización de la seguridad social.


----------



## Turgot (15 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Y así Aznar provocó que todo el que tuviera una madre, padre, abuela, con enfermedad crónica o que no le operasen en su país se viniera para España para que los trabajadores pagáramos la asistencia médica de su ascendiete y al ver los servicios públicos saturados pagáramos un seguro privado y pidiéramos la privatización de la seguridad social.



La inmigracion es pura sinergia contra la clase obrera. 

De hecho llevabamos mucho retraso en el 96 con respecto a Europa y todavia no tenemos un problema tan gordo como el de RU o Francia.

Este capitulo de una serie britanica es de 1994

Cracker - Racist Murder Scene - YouTube

Los conservadores llevaban decada y media en el poder, aunque en RU la cosa comienza en los sesenta.


----------



## Nut (15 Ago 2016)

Su adorado Caudillo,los franquistas -si pudieran nos volvian a meter una dictadura- trajo a los moros para matar,violar y saquear a los españoles.Y ellos(son sus hijos sus nietos) abrieron las fronteras a los morso y demas para hundir en la miseria a los trabajadores españoles y montar su criminal burbuja inmobiliaria que nos ha arruinado.

Como nos hundieron y arruinaron cuando ganaron la guerra...


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Ago 2016)

En realidad, de haber ganado la guerra la República Española, el país se habría llenado de inmigrantes en los sesenta, poco después que Francia.


----------



## PlimYPlas (16 Ago 2016)

Pregunto a los sabios foreros si la oleada migratoria vivida en España a finales de los 90 y principios de los 2000 se produjo asimismo en países mediterráneos como Italia o Grecia.


----------



## Caballero (16 Ago 2016)

El problema es que hace 70 años se asesino a la verdadera izquierda, aquella que luchó por las vacaciones pagadas, aquella que paralizo un país luchando por la jornada de 8 horas.

Ahora tenemos a la izquierda que le gusta a la oligarquía:

No se lucha por que la vivienda tenga un precio justo, se lucha para que Juana se ponga pene y se llame Juan pagándolo entre todos.

No se lucha por evitar que la inmigración cause un deterioro de las condiciones de trabajo, se lucha por que Borjamari puede ir enseñando el culo por la gran vía el 28 de junio.

No se lucha para que las empresas paguen todos los impuestos en el pais, se lucha por que el Betis no baje a segunda por no pagar deudas a Hacienda.

No se lucha por la jornada continua o la reducción de horas laborales, se lucha por mantener cortijos independentistas.

Han domesticado a la izquierda, ha pasado de ser un Lobo a un lindo Yorkshire.

Hemos pasado de esto:

Huelga de La Canadiense - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

A esto:

Cientos de miles de personas claman en la Diada por la independencia

Disfruten de lo asesinado


----------



## Le Truhan (16 Ago 2016)

Por cierto de las regularizaciones y la perdida de la ley del 85 por el PSOE y CIU entre el 96 y el 2000 no decis nada, porque aun recuerdo la que se monto cuando Mayor Oreja dejo a unos negritos en el 96 en Africa como se hacia toda la vida, las primitivas ONGs le dijeron de todo. 
El PP no cumplio su ley y eso le hace ser culpable pero la izquierda y los nacionalistas apretaban y mucho en su proinmigracionismo.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Ago 2016)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Por cierto de las regularizaciones y la perdida de la ley del 85 por el PSOE y CIU entre el 96 y el 2000 no decis nada, porque aun recuerdo la que se monto cuando Mayor Oreja dejo a unos negritos en el 96 en Africa como se hacia toda la vida, las primitivas ONGs le dijeron de todo.
> El PP no cumplio su ley y eso le hace ser culpable pero la izquierda y los nacionalistas apretaban y mucho en su proinmigracionismo.



Si, apretaban desde la oposición contra la mayoría absoluta :XX::XX::XX:

Quien provocó la burbuja y trajo inmis para que todos fuéramos clase media como poco fueron los populitas, y lo sabes.


----------



## Eric Finch (16 Ago 2016)

Ahora nos interesa más saber quién cojones va a deportar a esos _manteros_.


----------



## Saturnin (16 Ago 2016)

Con Aznar llegó la verdadera llegada de inmigrantes a gran escala, me imagino que lo hizo para favorecer a las constructoras.


----------



## hartman (16 Ago 2016)

Saturnin dijo:


> Con Aznar llegó la verdadera llegada de inmigrantes a gran escala, me imagino que lo hizo para favorecer a las constructoras.



y con caldera papeles para todos y paguitas cosa que marianin no ha cortado pero que vamos TODOS los partios TODOS son proinmigracion.

KAlergui a toda vela hamijos.


----------



## Le Truhan (17 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Si, apretaban desde la oposición contra la mayoría absoluta :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Quien provocó la burbuja y trajo inmis para que todos fuéramos clase media como poco fueron los populitas, y lo sabes.



Del 96 al 2000 el PP no tenia mayoria absoluta y es cuando se desmantelo la ley de Felipe de 1985. Y lo hizo PSOE,CIU e IU con "nadie es ilegal", en el 2000 se aprobo una ley con defectos pero que no se cumplio. Pero no todo empezo con Aznar los demás hicieron sus pinitos.


----------



## Jeon JI (19 Ago 2016)

Tambien aplicaron la doctrina parot excarcelando a cientos de terroristas,aprobaron la VIOGEN,incumplieron sus promesas de derogar leyes de aborto y matrimonios gays...

Es que les da igual incluso que toquen los fetiches en los que se excusan para votarles.Saben que no tienen votantes,sino hooligans.Con 8 millones de jubilados abducidos y unos cuantos funcis y rentistas, pueden contar las historias que les de la gana.

El drama les llegara cuando esos desgraciados vayan sintiendo el karma en sus carnes.


----------



## Gorguera (19 Ago 2016)

Totalmente de acuerdo. PPSOE fueron los responsables de abrir las fronteras, y a podemos no se les puede echar la culpa de lo que sucedió hace 20 años, PEEEEERO, no hay que olvidar que para podemos este flujo de invasores les parece poco y quieren traer incluso más.

En este caso, el que vota tanto al PPSOE como a PODEMOS es un débil mental o sufre cierto retraso, al menos en el caso de que luego se dedique a hablar de invasión mientras vota a los que la mantienen.


----------



## gabrielo (19 Ago 2016)

Saturnin dijo:


> Con Aznar llegó la verdadera llegada de inmigrantes a gran escala, me imagino que lo hizo para favorecer a las constructoras.



Aznar trajo 3 millones de emigrantes hasta 9 millones que hubo con zetapetas hay un buen tramo.

de todas formas aquí no se discute que vengan emigrantes ,que vengan cuando las cosas funcionen, eso si tendremos que venir el perfil que buscamos y gente sin antecedentes penales que vengan aquí a trabajar ,si trae a su familia encantado siempre que no tengan antecedente penales y siempre y cuando puedan permitírselo con su sueldo, si por lo que sea pierde el puesto de trabajo tiene 3 meses en buscar otro puesto de trabajo ,no lo encuentra mala suerte ayudas si pero para regresar.


----------



## Turgot (19 Ago 2016)

gabrielo dijo:


> Aznar trajo 3 millones de emigrantes hasta 9 millones que hubo con zetapetas hay un buen tramo.
> 
> de todas formas aquí no se discute que vengan emigrantes ,que vengan cuando las cosas funcionen, eso si tendremos que venir el perfil que buscamos y gente sin antecedentes penales que vengan aquí a trabajar ,si trae a su familia encantado siempre que no tengan antecedente penales y siempre y cuando puedan permitírselo con su sueldo, si por lo que sea pierde el puesto de trabajo tiene 3 meses en buscar otro puesto de trabajo ,no lo encuentra mala suerte ayudas si pero para regresar.



1. No mientas, nunca hubo 9 millones de inmigrantes, al menos oficialmente. La cifra de 3 de Aznar también es oficial, habría que comprobar si es cierta. Zapatero más que dobló el número de inmigrantes, Aznar según confesión propia _lo multiplicó por diez_.

2. El salto de no tener una población inmigrante a tenerla es mucho más significativo, luego es muy difícil dar marcha atrás.. Zapatero sólo tuvo que dejar la bola rodando, igual que con la burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## Jeon JI (20 Ago 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> 1. No mientas, nunca hubo 9 millones de inmigrantes, al menos oficialmente. La cifra de 3 de Aznar también es oficial, habría que comprobar si es cierta. Zapatero más que dobló el número de inmigrantes, Aznar según confesión propia _lo multiplicó por diez_.
> .



Entonces nadie se quejaba de los inmis.Como tampoco lo hacen en lugares donde hay muchos inmis,y tambien empleo y salarios.Lo que demuestra una vez mas que el problema no eran ellos.Es la crisis y la ruina que han traido.Los inmis son los culpables que se sacan para que no se les culpe a ellos.


----------



## inmigrante en españistan (20 Ago 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Que esté hilo no va de Podemos, joder.
> Que en pleno 2016 hay quien tiene cojones de negar que el PP lleva a cabo una política de puertas abiertas y dice que les va a votar por eso.



Desde luego un pepero anti-inmigración es un gran detector de subnormales


----------



## Shudra (20 Ago 2016)

Bueno, ya son tres millones de musulmanes. La prioridad es la destrucción del Islam en España, luego ya veremos.


----------



## Eric Finch (21 Ago 2016)

Ayer llegaron unos cuarenta más. Da igual. Donde comen dos comen tres millones.


----------



## un pringao (21 Ago 2016)

Lo que paso es que el gobierno pregunto a los empresarios cuantos inmigrantes necesitaban, para la agricultura, la construccion, los invernaderos, empresas de empaquetado, transporte y tal y tal, y los empresarios pidieron cinco veces mas de lo que necesitaban para asi bajar los sueldos.

Con tantos inmigrantes les bajaban los salarios y no podian hacer huelgas, que hacian un paro los marroquies, pues los suplian con rumanos o africanos, no les faltaba inmigrantes para un trabajo esclavo y mal pagado. 

Y el gobierno de Aznar estaba del lado de los empresarios, eran años de burbuja economica y creiamos que esto era jauja, dejaron entrar a millones de inmigrantes de latinoamerica, africanos, de Europa del este, asiaticos... y en los años posteriores vinieron los familiares de esos inmigrantes. 

O sea, lo mas gordo de la inmigracion fue con Aznar, y con Zapatero y Rajoy vinieron los familiares de los inmigrantes para establecerse aqui, antes solo veias a hombres inmigrantes y ahora ves a sus mujeres y niños, y muchos ya nacidos aqui, con nacionalidad española pero de padres inmigrantes.

O sea el marron de la inmigracion en España fue por la burbuja economica y el Españavabien de Aznar.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2016)

Te repito un post anterior mio, con un extracto de la ley aznarista que colgó Tugot;



> Son familiares reagrupables, fundamentalmente, el cónyuge, los hijos menores de edad o incapacitados y los ascendientes que dependan económicamente del reagrupante. Estos familiares deben residir fuera de España.






Incorrezto dijo:


> Y así Aznar provocó que todo el que tuviera una madre, padre, abuela, con enfermedad crónica o que no le operasen en su país se viniera para España para que los trabajadores pagáramos la asistencia médica de su ascendiete y al ver los servicios públicos saturados pagáramos un seguro privado y pidiéramos la privatización de la seguridad social.



Y ahora vuelve a decir que el culpable es ZP.
Este se encontró con un par de millones de emigrantes trabajando en negro que de despedirlos se paralizaban miles de empresas.
Y lo que hizo fue regularizarlos, y estos traerse a sus familias. Pero desde el minuto uno, la abuela del moro que ponía los ladrillos tenía su cadera nueva.


----------



## Jeon JI (22 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Y lo que hizo fue regularizarlos, y estos traerse a sus familias. Pero desde el minuto uno, la abuela del moro que ponía los ladrillos tenía su cadera nueva.



Eso es falso,los abuelos que se comen la sanidad son esos residentes ingleses,franceses,alemanes...que suponen una sangria para la sanidad.

Los "moros" como sector inmigratorio dan mas gasto en seguridad.Y los "europeos" en sanidad.Pero mientras los primeros han preferido irse a otras partes de europa mayoritariamente,los segundos vienen a españa.

En cualquier caso la inmigracion es el chivo expiatorio del problema real que nos han causado las politicas economicas,laborales y sociales de los que han gobernado españa tantos años.Y los respectivos hooligans-votantes de esos gobernantes no diran ni pio.Hasta que nos gobiernen otros.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ago 2016)

La inmigración masiva no es la causa de la bancarrota actual, fue una de las consecuencias de aprovechar la burbuja de crédito para construir en diez años lo que necesitábamos en cuarenta, trayendo la mano de obra que no había y que ahora sobra y sobrará al menos otros veinte años. No quita para que sea un problema hoy, sobre todo la no asimilada y la no asimilable.

Pero no me mezcles churras con merinas, el jubilado inglés está aquí como residente europeo, no como padre de inmigrante extracomunitario.

Y hay convenios para el pago de la asistencia.


----------



## Turgot (22 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> La inmigración masiva no es la causa de la bancarrota actual, fue una de las consecuencias de aprovechar la burbuja de crédito para construir en diez años lo que necesitábamos en cuarenta, trayendo la mano de obra que no había y que ahora sobra y sobrará al menos otros veinte años. No quita para que sea un problema hoy, sobre todo la no asimilada y la no asimilable.
> 
> Pero no me mezcles churras con merinas, el jubilado inglés está aquí como residente europeo, no como padre de inmigrante extracomunitario.
> 
> Y hay convenios para el pago de la asistencia.



España alcanzó cifras escandalosas de paro en 1994 cuando los inmigrantes eran dos cientos o tres cientos mil en todo el país. Eso no hay que olvidarlo nunca.

Sin inmigración tendríamos menos paro, aunque pleno empleo como dicen algunos tarados ni de coña.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ago 2016)

Sin inmigración no se hubieran construido tantos pisos ni aeropuertos ni carreteras, no hubiera habido mano de obra suficiente para tanto dinero a crédito que gastar.

No habría habido tanto endeudamiento al no desarrollarse tantos proyectos y los sueldos hubieran subido ante la falta de demandantes de empleo y hubiera habido pleno empleo.

Solo con haberse endeudado al ritmo justo para absorber el paro en vez de endeudarse todo lo posible e importar mano de obra para poder gastarlo.

Claro que viviríamos en las casas viejas en vez de los inmis que viven ahora en ellas pues no habría tanta vivienda nueva; no´iríamos en AVE a tantos sitios; las ciudades estarían peor pavimentas; no habría una piscina en cada pueblo, no tendríamos tantos funcionarios como se contrataron para el aumento del papeleo ni tanto trabajador social;
pero sobre todo no hubiéramos tenido tanta corrupción al haber menos donde robar.


----------



## Turgot (28 Ago 2016)

Y el PP sigue a lo suyo


Población por nacionalidad y lugar de nacimiento
Aunque durante 2015 la población residente en España descendió en 11.142 personas, la
población de nacionalidad española aumentó en 24.313. Este crecimiento se debió, sobre
todo, al proceso de adquisición de nacionalidad española, que afectó (según datos
provisionales) a 114.207 residentes.
Evolución de la población residente en España durante 2015
Población a 1 de enero Crecimiento anual(*)
2016(*) 2015 Absoluto Relativo (%)
Total 46.438.422 46.449.565 -11.142 -0,02
Españoles 42.019.525 41.995.211 24.313 0,06
Nacidos en España 40.050.242 40.107.831 -57.589 -0,14
Nacidos en el extranjero 1.969.282 1.887.380 81.902 4,34
Extranjeros 4.418.898 4.454.353 -35.456 -0,80
Nacidos en España 472.834 450.526 22.308 4,95
Nacidos en el extranjero 3.946.064 4.003.828 -57.764 -1,44
(*) Datos provisionales
Por su parte, la población extranjera se redujo en 35.456 personas (un 0,8%), hasta situarse
en 4.418.898, debido también al efecto de las adquisiciones de nacionalidad española, que
producen una pérdida de población extranjera.
Por nacionalidades, los mayores descensos en términos absolutos se produjeron en las
poblaciones de Ecuador, Bolivia y Marruecos.

http://www.ine.es/prensa/np980.pdf


----------



## n_flamel (28 Ago 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



Es rigurosamente cierto. Pero me preocupa mucho más quien les va a echar que quien les trajo


----------



## Linthor (28 Ago 2016)

Este hilo es para partirse, un podemita quejándose de la inmigración recibida cuando su amado líder en paradero desconocido, propone ni más ni menos que una política inmigratoria de puertas abiertas.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Sin inmigración no se hubieran construido tantos pisos ni aeropuertos ni carreteras, no hubiera habido mano de obra suficiente para tanto dinero a crédito que gastar.
> 
> No habría habido tanto endeudamiento al no desarrollarse tantos proyectos y los sueldos hubieran subido ante la falta de demandantes de empleo y hubiera habido pleno empleo.
> 
> ...



Esto es falso. Con 2'5 millones de parados en el mejor momento no había mano de obra?' Simplemente el trabajo no habría perdido valor y se nos habría pagado a todos sueldos más altos. Además habría habido a la fuerza menos especulación, porque sin crecer la población cada año en cuarto de millón de inmigrantes quien se supone que iba a llenar las casas???? Los hijos que ya no nacen???

Por favor, no os creáis la propaganda del enemigo.


----------



## Kyle Reese (28 Ago 2016)

Los hilos donde se tiran huevos al PP son muy escasos y desaparecen pronto. 

Podemos tienen el trato que merecen, en cambio los demas partidos que compiten en hijoputismo sádico al ciudadano autóctono no, y la cosa queda un tanto desequilibrada. Así que algunos optamos cuidadosamente por no seguirle el juego a nadie y que se apañen solos.


----------



## Turgot (28 Ago 2016)

Linthor dijo:


> Este hilo es para partirse, un podemita quejándose de la inmigración recibida cuando su amado líder en paradero desconocido, propone ni más ni menos que una política inmigratoria de puertas abiertas.



Le mentí a tu madre cuando le dije que era podemita porque lo ponía cachonda follarse a un perroflauta


----------



## n_flamel (28 Ago 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Le mentí a tu madre cuando le dije que era podemita porque lo ponía cachonda follarse a un perroflauta



Argumentos de calidad, oiga! A ignorados te vas, por retrasado.


----------



## Linthor (28 Ago 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Le mentí a tu madre cuando le dije que era podemita porque lo ponía cachonda follarse a un perroflauta



Vale, vale, ya pasó. Anda toma un chicle y relájate. 

De todas maneras, recuerdo que tú decías que votabas C´s por intereses de clase. No sabía que la clase perroflauta votara C´s. :XX:


----------



## Turgot (28 Ago 2016)

No voy a contestar con argumentos a un subnormal como Linthor que sólo sabe poner risitas en cada post.


----------



## Linthor (28 Ago 2016)

n_flamel dijo:


> Argumentos de calidad, oiga! A ignorados te vas, por retrasado.



Cada vez que se quedan sin argumentos -que es siempre-, salen insultando de esa manera vil y cobarde.


----------



## A.B.C. (28 Ago 2016)

*
El PP introdujo la inmigración masiva en España

Todos los partidos politicos más destacados, son siempre el mismo perro; pero sólo con distinto collar.

Del pueblo, y a la brava, surgirá el "entero" (y no partido), que ni sea perro ni tenga collar. Además, será un "perricida" maravilloso y profesional.

*


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Ago 2016)

n_flamel dijo:


> Esto es falso. Con 2'5 millones de parados en el mejor momento no había mano de obra?' Simplemente el trabajo no habría perdido valor y se nos habría pagado a todos sueldos más altos. Además habría habido a la fuerza menos especulación, porque sin crecer la población cada año en cuarto de millón de inmigrantes quien se supone que iba a llenar las casas???? Los hijos que ya no nacen???
> 
> Por favor, no os creáis la propaganda del enemigo.



Esos parados trabajaban en negro, te lo digo yo 

Si querias un viernes libre y no te lo daban, te ibas y el lunes estabas trabajando en otro sitio. En mi sector, y en muchos más.

construimos en diez años lo que había que haber hecho en cincuenta.

y sin mano de obra extranjera hubiera sido imposible.

ahora que lo paguen nuestros nietos.


----------



## Jeon JI (30 Ago 2016)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> Los hilos donde se tiran huevos al PP son muy escasos y desaparecen pronto. .



Hace no tanto el foro estaba lleno de criticas al PP y este partido andaba feliz con mayoria absoluta.

En cuanto vieron que se hundian electoralmente,el foro se ha llenado de CMs PPros(y sus muletas) que crean y suben hilos a velocidad de diarrea.Y lo que seguiran rondando,mientras la mafia se enfrente a elecciones.


----------



## Turgot (18 Nov 2016)

Margallo, a Ana Pastor: "Ningún país del mundo puede integrar a todos los inmigrantes que quieran llegar" - Ecoteuve.es

Nueva admisión de lo cometido, esta vez por parte del ex ministro de Asuntos exteriores

_El programa 'El Objetivo' de LaSexta tuvo este domingo como invitados principales a los exministros de asuntos exteriores Miguel Ángel Moratinos y José Manuel García-Margallo, que conversaron con la periodista Ana Pastor, con especial incidencia en el análisis de la llegada de Donald Trump al poder en Estados Unidos.


"No se va a acercar ni de lejos a lo que ha dicho. Había prometido deportar a once millones de indocumentados, construir un muro y prohibir la entrada. Ahora dice que entre uno y tres millones, y sólo calificados por distintas circunstancias", comienza asegurando Margallo.

"Creo que esto es una reacción a la globalización y a la crisis financiera de Lehman Brothers. La gente percibió un riesgo de perder su identidad", continúa.

"A Marine Le Pen la he conocido muy bien y hay como para asustarse, pero en Francia hay una cultura entre todos los demás partidos para hacer un cinturón y que estos partidos no pasen", añade, explicando que si "la segunda vuelta es entre Alain Juppé y Marine Le Pen aplicarán este cordón".

"La inmigración y los refugiados es un tema que no se ha resuelto bien en la Unión Europea, pero ningún político salvo estos que están fuera de los valores compartidos habla de expulsión de irregulares o de construcción de un muro, y en España afortunadamente no se han producido estos fenómenos aunque tuvimos *entre 2000 y 2004 el ascenso más rápido de la inmigración*", relata.

"Ningún país del mundo puede integrar a todos los inmigrantes que quieran llegar, no se puede practicar la política de puertas abiertas. Hay que hacer un control de la inmigración", expone._ Un poco de contradicción, para engañar al votante pepero. Meto millones de inmigrantes y expulso unos cientos cada año.


----------



## Turgot (20 Dic 2016)

Aunque el número de nacimientos sigue en caída libre, lo cierto es que por primera vez desde el año 2012, España registró un aumento de población residente, según las «Cifras de Población. Estadística de Migraciones del Primer Semestre de 2016», publicadas ayer por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).
A 1 de julio de 2016, había 46.468.102 habitantes, lo que supone un aumento de 22.274 personas (un 0,5 por ciento) respecto a comienzos de año y un incremento de 57.953 personas respecto a 1 de julio de 2015; es decir, un aumento poblacional del 14,13 por ciento.
Pero a pesar de este dato que denota una tendencia positiva, lo cierto es que aún estamos lejos de los 194.933 ciudadanos que ganó el país entre el 1 de julio de 2009 y 1 de julio del año 2010, y mucho más aún de los 747.165 personas que registró de incremento poblacional entre el segundo semestre de 2007 y mismo periodo de 2008


----------



## Turgot (3 Ene 2017)

Nadie que haya leído este hilo puede autoengañarse con los paripés que monta el PP con las expulsiones.


----------



## silenus (3 Ene 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Nadie que haya leído este hilo puede autoengañarse con los paripés que monta el PP con las expulsiones.



Cierto: votaré a Potemos que dice que nadie es ilegal. :: :XX:


----------



## Turgot (3 Ene 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Cierto: votaré a Potemos que dice que nadie es ilegal. :: :XX:



Vota a quien te dé la gana, pero no te hagas trampas al solitario.

Cuando el paro baje a niveles soportables el PP meterá varios millones de inmigrantes, como que el escorpión debe picar.


----------



## silenus (3 Ene 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Vota a quien te dé la gana, pero no te hagas trampas al solitario.
> 
> Cuando el paro baje a niveles soportables el PP meterá varios millones de inmigrantes, como que el escorpión debe picar.



Ok, entonces votaré a Potemos cuando el paro baje, ya si eso. 

En 3014 más o menos. :rolleye:


----------



## Turgot (4 Ene 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Ok, entonces votaré a Potemos cuando el paro baje, ya si eso.
> 
> En 3014 más o menos. :rolleye:



Tu deja que Mariano te encule no sea que PIT te encule dos veces. Bien.


----------



## Mineroblanco (4 Ene 2017)

La inmigración masiva empezó con el PP, y continuó con Zapatero. Y sigue ahora.


----------



## Turgot (9 Ene 2017)

Ante el aparante intento de Jose María Aznar por volver a la política activa, me veo obligado a reflotar este hilo.

Recordad como era vuestro barrio en 1996

Mirad que artículo más majo publicó El Pais en 2004, con el gobierno de Aznar a punto de terminar. En el por momentos intentan hacer creer que Aznar era duro con la inmigración pero, si se lee con atención, resplandece la verdad.

*Los 'irregulares' de Aznar
Cuatro reformas legislativas no han conseguido frenar el continuo incremento de inmigrantes 'sin papeles', que ya alcanzan la cifra de 853.000
Madrid-31 de Enero de 2004*

_En 1996, cuando el PP se hizo cargo del Gobierno, residían en España poco más de medio millón de extranjeros, todos ellos regularizados. Hoy, tras cuatro reformas que han endurecido cada vez más la legislación, el número de extranjeros es de 2,5 millones, de los cuales 853.000 se hallan en situación irregular. Las causas de este cambio responden tanto al auge de la inmigración en toda Europa como a la gestión de los Gobiernos de José María Aznar.


El fenómeno social que está transformando vertiginosamente la sociedad no estalló de un día para otro. Pero si hubiera que señalar una fecha en la que los españoles tomaron conciencia de su existencia sería el 22 de enero de 2000. A las ocho y media de la mañana de aquel día, un inmigrante palestino de 24 años degolló a dos agricultores en la localidad almeriense de El Ejido. Una decena de días más tarde, otro inmigrante, esta vez de origen magrebí, mató de una puñalada a una mujer de 26 años en un mercado cercano. Cientos de vecinos armados con barras de hierro y palos se entregaron entonces a una orgía de vandalismo racista. Cortaron carreteras de acceso a la población, quemaron neumáticos, coches, viviendas y negocios de inmigrantes, y apalearon a cuantos extranjeros hallaron al paso.

Antes, en junio de 1996, apenas un mes después de que el PP llegara al poder, 103 inmigrantes subsaharianos fueron expulsados, previamente narcotizados con haloperidol, a varios países africanos a bordo de un avión militar. A propósito de esa operación, el presidente Aznar pronunció, a modo de explicación, aquella frase que se haría famosa: "Había un problema, y lo hemos solucionado".

El entonces ministro del Interior, Jaime Mayor Oreja, señaló tres meses después de lo ocurrido en El Ejido: "La inmigración es el problema número uno para la convivencia en España durante la próxima década. Si ETA es un problema del siglo XIX, la inmigración será la piedra angular de la convivencia".

Mayor Oreja pronunció esas palabras en la toma de posesión del primer delegado del Gobierno para la Extranjería y la Inmigración, el secretario de Estado Enrique Fernández-Miranda. Fue mucho más que un acto protocolario. Fue la escenificación de un cambio radical del enfoque que el Ejecutivo había dado hasta entonces al fenómeno. Con aquella breve liturgia, el Ministerio del Interior arrebató las competencias sobre los extranjeros al Ministerio de Trabajo y Asuntos Sociales. La inmigración comenzó a ser tratada como un asunto de competencia policial.

Ese cambio de rumbo ya se había cobrado su primera víctima política pocos meses antes en la personas del entonces ministro de Trabajo, Manuel Pimentel, que había presentado una Ley de Extranjería de talante progresista para sustituir la norma socialista de 1985. El Gobierno decidió introducir 105 enmiendas para endurecerla, pero la Cámara las rechazó. Sucedió en el último pleno de la primera legislatura con Aznar en La Moncloa. El presidente del Gobierno prometió que, si ganaba las elecciones que se avecinaban, su primera tarea sería cambiar la ley.

Y lo hizo. No una, sino tres veces. Para justificar su actitud, el Gobierno echó mano de un concepto hasta entonces inédito, el supuesto "efecto llamada" que la norma ejercía sobre los miles de inmigrantes que, cada vez en mayor número, alcanzaban desde Marruecos las costas andaluzas y Canarias. El 24 de noviembre de 2000, la mayoría absoluta del PP logró sacar adelante la reforma en el Congreso, pero con un lastre. El PSOE, seis Gobiernos y dos Parlamentos autónomos recurrieron ante el Tribunal Constitucional.

El PP siempre justificó su política por el método de identificar inmigración con delincuencia. Si la primera reforma de la ley se hizo bajo los ecos de los vandálicos sucesos de El Ejido, la segunda fue presentada al rebufo del crimen que el moldavo Pietro Arkan perpetró en 2002 en un chalé de Madrid. La respuesta del Gobierno fue modificar no sólo la Ley de Extranjería, sino también la de Enjuiciamiento Criminal y el Código Penal para que los delincuentes extranjeros condenados por delitos con penas inferiores a seis años fueran expulsados del país.

Pocos meses después de que el PP impusiera en el Congreso su mayoría absoluta para aprobar esta reforma, el Tribunal Supremo anulaba, en marzo de 2003, 11 artículos del reglamento que desarrollaba la ley. Vértebra a vértebra, saltaba por los aires la espina dorsal de la política de extranjería.Para apuntalar su política, el Gobierno se vio obligado a modificar nuevamente el Código Penal, el Código Civil, la Ley de Bases de Régimen Local y, por tercera vez en tres años, la Ley de Extranjería. Y aprovechó para endurecer aún más la norma. En diciembre del año pasado entró en vigor la última reforma, por ahora, de la ley.

La batería de diques legales puesta en marcha por el Ejecutivo en los últimos ocho años, las dos regularizaciones extraordinarias -que permitieron salir a la luz a cientos de miles de extranjeros-, el blindaje de Ceuta y Melilla y el Sistema Integral de Vigilancia Electrónica instalado en el Estrecho y en Canarias no han conseguido frenar la avalancha de extranjeros.

En las calles crece día a día una masa de sin papeles que, imposibilitados para trabajar legalmente, basculan entre la explotación laboral y la tentación de la delincuencia como modo de sobrevivir._


----------



## Miguelohu (9 Ene 2017)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Mas francomodin
> 
> La izquierda es un puta enfermedad psiquiátrica
> 
> ...



Si Franco levantara la cabeza se daba con la tapa de la caja.


----------



## Turgot (11 Ene 2017)

Miguelohu dijo:


> Si Franco levantara la cabeza se daba con la tapa de la caja.



Franco no pinta nada en este hilo, cojones.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ene 2017)

Bueno, es el padre putativo del PP.


----------



## HATE (11 Ene 2017)

Es una verdad que escuece mucho a sus votantes. Pero mucho, mucho.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Ene 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Es una verdad que escuece mucho a sus votantes. Pero mucho, mucho.



Tanto que se tapan los ojos para no verla.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (12 Ene 2017)

Debate de tontos de quien trajo mas inmigrantes.... si seguis asi todavia nos merecemos que vengan 1000 millones y dentro de 10 años decimos que si es culpa del ppsoE o çpotemos.


----------



## Miguelohu (12 Ene 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Franco no pinta nada en este hilo, cojones.



Es el papi de los importadores masivos de inmigrantes irregulares, pero bueno aparte de eso es solo que Plvs ultra ha expresado lo que decia franco y yo lo que diria ahora que sería algo así como: Aaaaahhhhhgggggg qué tapa más dura. Me voy a echar otro ratito.


----------



## dellaGherardesca (12 Ene 2017)

También hay que tener en cuenta que Franco llegó a España con los moritos marroquíes de soldados. Fue pionero en importación de musulmanes.


----------



## Polirisitas (12 Ene 2017)

dellaGherardesca dijo:


> También hay que tener en cuenta que Franco llegó a España con los moritos marroquíes de soldados. Fue pionero en importación de musulmanes.



El primer progre de la cristiandad, con permiso del nazareno claro.

Sólo L*L nos juzgará.


----------



## Miguelohu (12 Ene 2017)

dellaGherardesca dijo:


> También hay que tener en cuenta que Franco llegó a España con los moritos marroquíes de soldados. Fue pionero en importación de musulmanes.



Fue un visionario y un pionero en el fomento de la violacion de de nuestras mujeres por moros. Lo que haria cualquier fachuzo si con ello se llevara riquezas. Ya nos lo hizo Aznar y Zapatero. Franco era muy retaco pero con las calzas oteaba lejos.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Ene 2017)

Leer para creer.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ene 2017)

Desde luego a dia de hoy Podemos no ha dado papeles a un solo inmigrante.

Tampoco aboga porque se cumpla la ley y se expulse a los ilegales.

Todo es cosa del Gobierno.


----------



## Dr Robert (12 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Desde luego a dia de hoy Podemos no ha dado papeles a un solo inmigrante.
> 
> Tampoco aboga porque se cumpla la ley y se expulse a los ilegales.
> 
> Todo es cosa del Gobierno.



Papeles no ha dado, es cierto...... porque no ha tenido ocasion.

Eso si, exigirlos, bien que los ha exigido, eh ?







Como tambien ha expresado su deseo de que vengan, cuantos mas mejor :
Carmena aplaude a inmigrantes que saltan la valla de Melilla por hacer "emprendimiento social" - 20minutos.es

Asi como militar activamente en las calles y en los medios en contra de las expulsiones, de los CIEs, de las vallas....

Decir que "Podemos no aboga porque se cumpla la ley y se expulse a los ilegales" es algo asi como decir que el regimen irani no aboga por la emancipacion femenina.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ene 2017)

Unos hablan, los otros actúan.

.....

no abogan, y me parece mal como el pedir papeles para todos, pero la ley no se cumple y es el Gobierno el responsable de expulsar a los ilegales.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2017 at 16:08 ----------

hoy mismo no se si ha habido mani propapeles, pero seguro que ha habido regularizaciones.


----------



## Dr Robert (12 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Unos hablan, los otros actúan.
> 
> .....
> 
> no abogan, y me parece mal como el pedir papeles para todos, pero la ley no se cumple y es el Gobierno el responsable de expulsar a los ilegales.



Insisto : no es que "no aboguen", es que en cuanto el gobierno adopta la minima medida en el sentido de reforzar las fronteras o sugiere que va a estudiar un timido endurecimiento de la ley de extranjeria, se les echan a la yugular a traves de todas sus terminales mediaticas, activistas en la calle, twits para crear una opinion contraria... 

Decir que "no abogan" da a entender que su posicion en la materia es neutra. Lo cual es una falsedad, pues son el grupo politico mas activo en favor de la entrada y regularizacion de extranjeros.


----------



## tunante (12 Ene 2017)

*"En el Partido Popular creemos en los beneficios de la inmigración para toda la sociedad"*

[youtube]TFmqQX7k7mo[/youtube]


----------



## necromancer (12 Ene 2017)

Dr Robert dijo:


> Insisto : no es que "no aboguen", es que en cuanto el gobierno adopta la minima medida en el sentido de reforzar las fronteras o sugiere que va a estudiar un timido endurecimiento de la ley de extranjeria, se les echan a la yugular a traves de todas sus terminales mediaticas, activistas en la calle, twits para crear una opinion contraria...
> 
> Decir que "no abogan" da a entender que su posicion en la materia es neutra. Lo cual es una falsedad, pues son el grupo politico mas activo en favor de la entrada y regularizacion de extranjeros.



Si la derecha quisiera endurecer la ley de extranjería lo haría, en Australia donde hay derechas e izquierdas, la derecha ha estado años haciendo la política de inmigración más dura del mundo, y han tenido un éxito rotundo a pesar de todas las chorradas que pueda decir la izquierda.

No hacen nada contra inmigración porque la necesitan para tirar los salarios de los españoles, sólo están un poco preocupados con los emigrantes de religiones no afines y que por lo tanto no son manipulables para la derecha, a un musulmán el debate izquierda-derecha se la suda, por eso no los quieren, no por otra cosa.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ene 2017)

si el gobierno expulsara rápido, no habriá CIES de los que quejarse.


----------



## Dr Robert (12 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si el gobierno expulsara rápido, no habriá CIES de los que quejarse.



Y si TODOS los partidos politicos apoyasen sin fisuras las expulsiones en caliente, se les podria expulsar rapido...


PSOE, Ciudadanos, Podemos y Unidad Popular prometen derogar las "devoluciones en caliente" de inmigrantes


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ene 2017)

no hacia falta ningún apoyo con mayoría absoluta, incluso les hubiera dado votos.

es su política favorecer la inmigración.


----------



## Dr Robert (12 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no hacia falta ningún apoyo con mayoría absoluta, incluso les hubiera dado votos.
> 
> es su política favorecer la inmigración.



Esto es lo paradojico del asunto : aunque parezca lo contrario, oficialmente, endurecer la politica migratoria, no da votos. Si los diera, seria una medida estrella de alguno de los partidos principales. Pero no lo es. Como tampoco lo es mostrar disidencia ante la viogen u otras medidas de discriminacion positiva hacia las mujeres. 
La dictadura de los politicamente correcto manda, y el que se salga del redil tendra que afrontar la colera de una jauria de columnistas, "intelectuales", activistas... que son 4 gatos en relacion al total de la poblacion, pero tienen capacidad de *crear opinion* en la sociedad, aunque sea tergiversando la realidad.
Y eso, los "gurus" de los partidos politicos lo saben.

Francamente, no pienso que la politica del PP sea favorecer la inmigracion. Navegan entre 2 aguas, intentando por un lado contentar a un sector de su electorado abiertamente hostil a la inmigracion y por otro lado evitar que los tachen de rancios xenofobos, porque lo "moderno" es la multiculturalidad.

Aclaro que ni soy, ni he sido, votante del PP.


----------



## Turgot (12 Ene 2017)

Dr Robert dijo:


> Francamente, no pienso que la politica del PP sea favorecer la inmigracion.



Pues estas ciego.

En este hilo he mostrado como el PP aprobó la primera ley que permitía a un inmigrante traerse cónyuge, hijos y padres.

El PP tenía mayoría absoluta cuando la aprobó.

Cuando le ha dado la gana al PP no le ha supuesto problema ninguno ignorar las protestas de la izquierda, veáse guerra de Irak o reforma laboral.

Tú mismo.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Ene 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Cuando le ha dado la gana al PP no le ha supuesto problema ninguno ignorar las protestas de la izquierda, veáse guerra de Irak o reforma laboral..



Ambas medidas dictadas al PP por "poderes superiores".


En general el PP es incapaz de enfrentarse idiológicamente a la izquierda sociológica -aunque ello suponga traicionar a sus votantes y sus promesas electorales-. Véase ley de matrimonio gay, ley de memoria histérica, ley del aborto, ley viogen, ley anti-tabaco, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Turgot (12 Ene 2017)

Mirad, ahora que Aznar quiere ejercer de influencia sobre Mariano desde la FAES, esto es lo que decía uno de sus esbirros el pasado Octubre sobre el tema que nos ocupa

FAES defiende que "la UE necesita millones de inmigrantes para sostener su Estado del Bienestar"

*FAES defiende que “la UE necesita millones de inmigrantes para sostener su Estado del Bienestar”*

_La Fundación FAES, recientemente desvinculada de la que era su matriz, el Partido Popular, asegura que “Europa necesita millones de inmigrantes” si quiere “mantener su estado del Bienestar” y culpa a la Comisión Europea de “los pobres resultados” de la campaña de redistribución de refugiados iniciada, en teoría, el verano de 2015. Según un estudio de FAES, la ineficiencia en este proceso se debe “a la falta de coordinación entre los socios europeos y la complejidad del reparto establecido por la UE”.
El director del área de Internacional de FAES, José Herrera, ha centrado su análisis en el programa de acogida y redistribución de refugiados puesto en marcha desde las instituciones europeas, del que afirma “adolece de la claridad y el liderazgo necesarios para ser creíble”. Según Herrera, “la dificultad para distinguir entre refugiados e inmigrantes, los aspectos demográficos y económicos aducidos por los países miembros y el evidente sesgo moral de lo que se reclama ha terminado por generar un conjunto argumental difícilmente abarcable por los ciudadanos”.
El documento elaborado por FAES recoge una triple perspectiva de las experiencias del Reino Unido, Alemania y España, a través de un documento que analiza los modelos migratorios de dichos países y sus consecuencias sociales y políticas internas, y que subraya las diferentes aproximaciones a la cuestión y los primeros resultados de la política de cuotas de la UE.
Sobre España, Herrera ha criticado que “la Comisión Europea haya reprochado al Ejecutivo su falta de compromiso para con los refugiados”. A su juicio, “España se ha mostrado como un país abierto a la inmigración y se encuentra de momento al margen de la ola de xenofobia, racismo y rechazo” que se ha podido ver en otros países europeos.
El futuro de Europa pasa por la inmigración
En este sentido, Herrera ha defendido que “Europa necesita afrontar seriamente y sin demagogias su futuro”. “Si las naciones europeas continúan envejeciendo y pretenden mantener sus sistemas de bienestar, necesitarán incorporar a millones de inmigrantes para evitar el estancamiento, cuando no el colapso”, ha señalado.
Del mismo modo, ha indicado que “las políticas migratorias del pasado son mecanismos obsoletos frente a la creciente presión migratoria” y que “la sostenibilidad del modelo europeo de ‘economía social de mercado’ pasa necesariamente por abrir las puertas a nuevas personas“.
Sobre Reino Unido, el director de Demografía, Inmigración e Integración del ‘think tank’ Policy Exchange, David Goodhart, defiende que “mantener los flujos migratorios en niveles moderados y centrarse en integrar a las personas cuando llegan” es una de “las tareas fundamentales del Estado moderno”.
En este sentido, precisa que “la idea de que 1,5 millones de refugiados al año son triviales para un continente de 500 millones no sólo ignora el efecto acumulativo, sino también el hecho de que no se distribuyen de forma equilibrada y se están concentrando en 30 o 40 zonas urbanas del norte de Europa occidental”.
Alemania como modelo
Por su parte, Benedict Göbel y Karlies Abmeler, de la Fundación Konrad Adenauer, analiza la ‘crisis europea de los refugiados’ desde el punto de vista alemán. A su juicio, la situación en el país tuvo su punto de inflexión el 4 de septiembre de 2015, fecha en que los cancilleres de Alemania y Austria, Angela Merkel y Werner Faymann, “deciden conjuntamente abrir las puertas de sus respectivos países a los refugiados para evitar un desastre humanitario“.
El resultado, “a pesar de las críticas de la extrema derecha y de la extrema izquierda, es que Alemania ha demostrado ser capaz de gestionar con eficacia el flujo de refugiados, y con ayuda de voluntarios y la colaboración de todos los actores públicos y privados que forman parte del proceso, dio refugio a 890.000 personas en 2015“.
Göbel y Abmeler señalan que “Alemania, Hungría y Suecia recibieron el 62% de todas las solicitudes de asilo presentadas en la UE en 2015” lo que, a su juicio, explica por qué Alemania “concede tanta importancia a una solución común, en la que se impliquen los 28 Estados miembros”._


----------



## Nefersen (12 Ene 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Por que das a entender que al PP solo le vota la extrema derecha y sectarios religiosos?
> Lo de meter la ley del tabaco ya es de retrasado total. Acaso para tilos votantes del PP estan deseando tener un cancer?




Rajoy prometió volver a la primera ley antitabaco -la que permitía espacios separados para fumadores- en su última comparecencia en TV13 antes de las elecciones. Luego se olvidó de esa promesa "explícita", como de tantas otras, por no enfrentarse a la progresía liberticida.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Ene 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Tarado repasate las leyes que tienen sobre el tabaco los paises no progres pero del primer mundo, vamos de los Pirineos para arriba en Europa o USA y Canada.
> 
> Tu eres libre de fumar y desarrollar un cancer pero los demas no tienen por que soportar tu mierda.



Retrasado desinformado, en la mayoría de los paises de Europa existen locales para fumadores, o zonas separadas para fumadores. En una zona SEPARADA de fumadores tus divinos pulmones no tienen que soportar nada. (Quizá es demasiado complejo para que un simio como tú lo comprenda). 

Y dado que es imposible debatir nada contigo sin que recurras al insulto, pasaré de nuevo a ignorarte como la mierda que eres, y no contestarte nunca más. Adios.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Ene 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Tarado repasate las leyes que tienen sobre el tabaco los paises no progres pero del primer mundo, vamos de los Pirineos para arriba en Europa o USA y Canada.
> 
> Tu eres libre de fumar y desarrollar un cancer pero los demas no tienen por que soportar tu mierda.



¿"países no progres pero del primer mundo"? 

jajajajajaja


----------



## silverwindow (13 Ene 2017)

Derecha=mas inmigracion=salarios mas bajos=Rosell feliz.

Cortocircuito facha total.Pobrecillos.


----------



## n_flamel (13 Ene 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Entiendo que para ti todo lo que queda al norte de los pirineos debe ser progre, igual se salva Hungria y la Polonia de hace unos años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ene-2017 at 22:47 ----------
> 
> ...



No creo que valga la pena discutir, pero ponme un ejemplo de país europeo no-progre o lo que es lo mismo, que resista el marxismo cultural.


----------



## Ayios (13 Ene 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Derecha=mas inmigracion=salarios mas bajos=Rosell feliz.
> 
> Cortocircuito facha total.Pobrecillos.



Y la izquierda encantada y pidiendo que vengan muchos más y les demos trabajo y casa.

No se trata tanto de izquierda y derecha como de pro-sistema o anti-sistema. Tanto el PP como Podemos son claramente pro-sistema, aunque en los temas superficiales tengan discursos distintos.


----------



## n_flamel (13 Ene 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> La gran mayoria. Otra cosa es que para ti lo normal sean lo que tenian en Polonia hace unos años o lo de Hungria ahora. Alguna vez os vais a dar cuenta los de la piara de extrema derecha que el mundo es algo mas que los cuatro tarados que os juntais?
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2017 at 13:28 ----------
> 
> ...




No has comprendido lo que es ser "progre" = de PROGRESISTA. Debes creerte que es un tema de izquierdas y derechas pero en realidad es un tema de revolucionarios/liberales vs. reaccionarios. la única diferencia (simplificando) entre ideologías revolucionarias es la *velocidad *y el foco del cambio. 

Ignoras además en qué consiste eso que llaman "consenso". No hay un solo país en Europa occidental que no sea "progre" porque hay "consenso", es decir consentimiento y este ha venido impuesto por USA, vencedor de la IIGM. 

Y así ad infinitum. Ya dije que no merecía la pena discutir.


----------



## Turgot (28 Ene 2017)

Rajoy esta semana:

_Rajoy ha defendido la política migratoria española y ha ensalzado el esfuerzo realizado para la integración de los inmigrantes. "Creo que somos modelos en eso, más del 10% de las personas que están en la EPA son extranjeros, ha habido un proceso de integración muy importante y la sociedad española ha estado muy fina, muy hábil e inteligente, también lo han sido los inmigrantes que han trabajado, algunos han cometido delitos pero, como han podido cometer los nacionales, nadie es perfecto en ningún lugar del mundo"._

LA SEXTA TV | Rajoy, sobre las políticas de inmigración de Trump: "Sí, tenemos una valla en Ceuta y Melilla desde hace años"


----------



## favelados (28 Ene 2017)

> también lo han sido los inmigrantes que han trabajado, *algunos han cometido delitos pero, como han podido cometer los nacionales*, nadie es perfecto en ningún lugar del mundo".




Eso es falso en parte Sr Rajoy, las estadísticas no dicen eso pero no se preocupe que nadie se lo recordará en el Congreso por que no hay un solo diputado antiinmigración


----------



## Nut (28 Ene 2017)

Rajulin dijo:


> El PP de Aznar básicamente se cargó España.
> 
> Y ahí siguen cómo si nada.
> 
> ...



Y te olvidas de esto....

Pacto del Majestic - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y esto...

*"He conseguido más en 14 días con Aznar que en 13 años con Felipe González"*

Arzalluz: "Logré más de Aznar que del PSOE" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Realmente los que se empezaron a cargar este pais fueron los padres de estos los franquistas.Franco inició la destrucción de España como nación.


----------



## Rescatador (29 Ene 2017)

Rajoy es más partidario de la alianza de civilizaciones de Zapatero.

Entrevista del 26/1/16. A partir del minuto 17:

[YOUTUBE]VZT6qqkklKM[/YOUTUBE]

*Alsina: ¿El presidente Rajoy cree en los muros y en las fronteras?*

*Rajoy:* No. El presidente Rajoy lleva muchos años defendiendo una política de inmigración actuando en origen, es decir, si la gente se va de su casa normalmente no se va porque se divierte, es decir, aquí vemos lo que ocurre en el mar Mediterráneo, no se arriesgan a morir como muchas veces sucede. Lo que pasa es que la gente quiere, con razón, vivir dignamente. Yo siempre dije que en Europa había que hacer algo parecido a lo que en su momento se llamó el *Plan Marshall* y que afectó a los europeos y por fortuna eso es lo que se empieza a hacer ya en Europa en este momento en los últimos años. Hemos firmado hace pocas fechas, pues, *acuerdos de cooperación con Níger, con Nigeria, con Etiopía, con Senegal* y con algún otro país pues para intentar mejorar su nivel de vida, ayudarles, para luchar contra la pobreza, preservar y defender los derechos humanos, crear escuelas, y en la medida en la que seamos capaces de ayudar a estos países y allí la gente pueda vivir con dignidad, sin duda alguna resolveremos este problema, que es un gran problema de todo el mundo.


----------



## Gorguera (30 Ene 2017)

Por supuesto que el PP abrió las puertas, y por supuesto que votar al PP es votar invasión. Ahí estamos todos de acuerdo, menos algún CM de Rajoy y las nuevas generaciones.

Lo que no estoy tan de acuerdo, es usar esto como un argumento retorcido para pedir el voto para Mugremos. La lógica del progre felador de Pablo Iglesias vendría a ser la siguiente:

El PP metio los inmigrantes, Podemos no (aunque esta en sus planes el puertas abiertas y ciudadania para todos +paguitas); por lo tanto, es totalmente lógico votar a Podemos porque si bien quiere meterlos en un futuro, aun no lo ha hecho, por lo que el culpable más cercano es el PP, y así podemos hacer uso del descerebrado y mononeuronal recurso del "y tú más".


----------



## Turgot (31 Ene 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Por supuesto que el PP abrió las puertas, y por supuesto que votar al PP es votar invasión. Ahí estamos todos de acuerdo, menos algún CM de Rajoy y las nuevas generaciones.
> 
> Lo que no estoy tan de acuerdo, es usar esto como un argumento retorcido para pedir el voto para Mugremos. La lógica del progre felador de Pablo Iglesias vendría a ser la siguiente:
> 
> El PP metio los inmigrantes, Podemos no (aunque esta en sus planes el puertas abiertas y ciudadania para todos +paguitas); por lo tanto, es totalmente lógico votar a Podemos porque si bien quiere meterlos en un futuro, aun no lo ha hecho, por lo que el culpable más cercano es el PP, y así podemos hacer uso del descerebrado y mononeuronal recurso del "y tú más".



Yo al menos no pido el voto para nadie.

Este hilo solo pretende dar a conocer una verdad incómoda a la que algunos se empeñan en cerrar los ojos.


----------



## Ov€rdose (31 Ene 2017)

Estos hilos tienen un único propósito y es exculpar totalmente a la izquierda de su ferviente inmigracionismo a través de una cabeza de turco, el PP. Afortunadamente la gente no es tan subnormal y el día que haya una reacción contra este fenómeno en España se acordaran perfectamente de décadas de agitación "antiracista" por parte de la izquierda (sindicatos, asociaciones, partidos, personalidades y artistas).

Igualmente el patético rajulín también trata de hacer lo mismo con el separatismo. Es decir que según esta lógica imbecil como el PP pactó con Pujol y el PNV los partidos que han llevado el derecho a la autodeterminación en su mismo programa electoral; Podemos e IU sin olvidar al PSOE en los 70, estos partidos serían entonces totalmente inocentes de complicidad total con el separatismo.

Una cosa es decir, el PP no es solución, y otra pensar que es culpable o que la inmigración masiva es un invento de la patronal y el PP, cuando esto es mentira.

CGT Henares y Guadalajara, contra la detención de inmigrantes ilegales | Rojo y Negro


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ene 2017)

> Una cosa es decir, el PP no es solución, y otra pensar que es culpable o que la inmigración masiva es un invento de la patronal y el PP, cuando esto es mentira.



Claro amigo, los culpables son los sindicatos y la oposición.
Que tendrá que ver el Gobierno con el control de fronteras, el no expulsar a ilegales, el dejar que se trabajase en negro, etc.

Lo que hay que leer de los justificadores del latrocinio pperro.


----------



## Turgot (31 Ene 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Una cosa es decir, el PP no es solución, y otra pensar que es culpable o que la inmigración masiva es un invento de la patronal y el PP, cuando esto es mentira.
> 
> CGT Henares y Guadalajara, contra la detención de inmigrantes ilegales | Rojo y Negro



Al principio del hilo tienes las declaraciones del propio Aznar admitiendo que la inmigración en 1996 era testimonial, sobre un 1% de la población y en ocho años la multiplicó por diez. Y lo dice orgulloso el tío.

Eso no significa exculpar a la izquierda, sino reconocer la parte que le toca a cada una de las patas del R78.

Y respecto a la patronal:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/340707-inmigracion-ceoe-2001-pidiendo-inmigrantes.html

Si no lo quieres ver, es tu problema.


----------



## n_flamel (31 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Claro amigo, los culpables son los sindicatos y la oposición.
> Que tendrá que ver el Gobierno con el control de fronteras, el no expulsar a ilegales, el dejar que se trabajase en negro, etc.
> 
> Lo que hay que leer de los justificadores del latrocinio pperro.



Venía a decir algo pero te me has adelantado


----------



## Turgot (31 Ene 2017)

Rajoy hoy mismo:

_El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, ha cuestionado las nuevas medidas migratorias aprobadas por su homólogo estadounidense, Donald Trump. "No estoy a favor de vetos ni fronteras", ha aseverado el responsable del Ejecutivo

Preguntado sobre el 'veto migratorio' aprobado el pasado viernes por el presidente estadounidense –que supone la prohibición de entrada a los nacionales de Irán, Irak, Somalia, Sudán, Siria y Yemen– Rajoy se ha mostrado en contra porque, según ha añadido, "el mundo trabaja en suprimir las fronteras y los aranceles". _


----------



## Ov€rdose (31 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Claro amigo, los culpables son los sindicatos y la oposición.
> Que tendrá que ver el Gobierno con el control de fronteras, el no expulsar a ilegales, el dejar que se trabajase en negro, etc.
> 
> Lo que hay que leer de los justificadores del latrocinio pperro.



Por supuesto que la izquierda de la que forman parte los sindicatos es mucho más culpable. Solo hay que ver que cuando hay disturbios al estilo de los del Ejido allí están ellos los primeros para montar contramanifestaciones y criminalizar a los vecinos que protestan. Cuando hay el menor incidente en la valla de Ceuta o un centro de internamiento allí está la izquierda y sus organizaciones para dar la matraca.¿Hay algún García Albiol, o un Maroto o un Josu Bergara en la izquierda? NO, rotundamente NO.

No digo con esto que el PP esté exento de culpa, y por supuesto no es solución, menos todavía el PNV, pero su postura es muchísimo menos peligrosa y menos inmigracionista que la de la izquierda ¿Qué habría pasado de gobernar la izquierda en tiempos de Aznar? pues con casi total seguridad habría sido peor y prueba de ello son los 8 años de zapaterismo.

La izquierda es especialista en forzar a la derecha maricomplejines a asumir ciertas ideas y tomar ciertas medidas y luego cuando años después toca arrepentirse tienen la cara dura de culpar a esa derecha de haber tomado unas medidas que ellos mismos defendían y exigían. Pasó por ejemplo con la Ley de Amnistía.

En cuanto a la patronal esta se limita a lucrarse. Si en el fenómeno de la inmigración puede resultarles beneficioso se apuntan al carro igual que han hecho con los movimientos gays, transexualidad, etc..., pero no tienen agenda ninguna al respecto más allá de temas muy directos como la reforma laboral o ayudas del gobierno a ciertos sectores.


----------



## n_flamel (31 Ene 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Por supuesto que la izquierda de la que forman parte los sindicatos es mucho más culpable. Solo hay que ver que cuando hay disturbios al estilo de los del Ejido allí están ellos los primeros para montar contramanifestaciones y criminalizar a los vecinos que protestan. Cuando hay el menor incidente en la valla de Ceuta o un centro de internamiento allí está la izquierda y sus organizaciones para dar la matraca.¿Hay algún García Albiol, o un Maroto o un Josu Bergara en la izquierda? NO, rotundamente NO.
> 
> No digo con esto que el PP esté exento de culpa, .



Por eso son una pinza.


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ene 2017)

Si hubiese gobernado la izquierda en vez de Aznar, no se habría apostado por endeudarse privada y públicamente para construir las infraestructuras y pisos necesarios en cincuenta años en diez. Y no habría habido tanto dinero negro engrasándolo todo.

Y claro, hacia falta mano de obra.

Yo desde luego derechista no soy, pero la política inmigratoria PROPUESTA por la izquierda me parece un suicidio social, como la PRACTICADA por la derecha democristiana y socialdemócrata, las dos patas del R78.


----------



## Turgot (9 Feb 2017)

*España necesitará 10 millones de inmigrantes y la ocupación de Alemania para pagar las pensiones
La AIReF cree que la Seguridad Social podría mantener las prestaciones si nuestro país consigue una población de 55 millones de habitantes en 2050.*
_
Y a los diputados les ha encantado. "Vuelva usted más veces", "cómo podemos solicitar más informes de la AIReF", "tendría que haber venido usted antes". Los integrantes de la Comisión se disputaban el puesto para elogiar al interviniente. Después de muchos "agoreros", que anticipan problemas en el sistema público de pensiones, aparecía alguien que decía algo distinto. Menudo alivio para sus señorías._

_- Para llegar a 55 millones de habitantes en 2050, España necesita 10 millones de habitantes extra. Las actuales tendencias demográficas apuntan en la dirección contraria: 45 millones en ese año si todo sigue como hasta ahora. Por lo tanto, hay dos opciones: 1. que las familias españolas se pongan a tener hijos mañana mismo a un ritmo desconocido en las últimas décadas en ningún país occidental (y ni siquiera eso garantiza nada en el mercado laboral, porque esos hijos no trabajarán hasta los 20-25 años como mínimo). Y 2. que España reciba esos 10 millones de nuevos habitantes del exterior. Es cierto que entre 1995 y 2008 nuestro país tuvo una de las entradas netas de inmigración más importantes que se recuerdan en un país occidental. Por ejemplo, entre el año 2000 y 2010, la población se incrementó en 6 millones de personas. Para alcanzar el escenario optimista tendríamos que hacer esto dos veces más entre ahora y 2050._

La Presidenta de la Comisión del Pacto de Toledo es Celia Villalobos, del Partido Popular


----------



## Mineroblanco (9 Feb 2017)

El PP es conservador, está en contra de la inmigración y del feminismo radical, de la globalización, no sube los impuestos, ha eliminado la corrupción, etc, etc,. Modo ironía: on.


----------



## Kyle Reese (9 Feb 2017)

[youtube]7ejdcBy1hnI[/youtube]


----------



## Turgot (9 Feb 2017)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> [youtube]7ejdcBy1hnI[/youtube]



Tremendo aporte, sí señor.


----------



## supra23 (9 Feb 2017)

Leo lo que se dice por aquí y simplemente alucino, que si Albiol que si manifestaciones de la izquierda. Aquí lo que de verdad importa son los hechos, y los hechos son que con el PP entraron a millones con regularizaciones masivas incluidas. Eso es lo que nos tiene que importar y no dejarnos llevar por cantos de sirena .


----------



## superprogre (9 Feb 2017)

*MORROCAMELLO*, el campeon de la diversidad.


----------



## Mineroblanco (9 Feb 2017)

El PP hace políticas progres porque es progre. No hay más.


----------



## Turgot (20 Feb 2017)

La valla y las devoluciones en caliente son un paripé que como mucho retrasa unos días la entrada de los africanos.

El negro que quiere entrar en España entra al tercer o cuarto intento.


----------



## ferengi (20 Feb 2017)

Si es cierto tambien se intentaron hacer una ley de inmigracion algo similares a la europeas pero en cuanto empezaron la manifas de la izquierda se echaron para atras... maricomplejines


----------



## Kyle Reese (21 Feb 2017)

*La mayoría de ayudas al alquiler de la Comunidad de Madrid son para los musulmanes*


----------



## Turgot (26 Feb 2017)

Nuestro presidente Mariano Rajoy aporta a mi hilo desde las páginas de El País

_Qué lejos queda el “español del éxodo y del llanto” al que se refería nuestro poeta León Felipe. Hoy, afortunadamente, somos un país orgulloso de su capacidad de acoger y de integrar. Cientos de miles de personas han solicitado en los últimos años la concesión de la nacionalidad española: en concreto, más de 660.000 hombres y mujeres entre 2011 y 2015, según datos del Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social. Con su solicitud, todos ellos muestran a las claras su opinión sobre España como refugio de la libertad y país de oportunidades. Es un hecho que debe hacernos reflexionar para mejor valorar lo que somos: un gran país, con una nacionalidad muy prestigiada, un sinónimo de bienestar y derechos ante el mundo. Y un país que sabe construir puentes: según Eurostat, más del 23% de las concesiones de nacionalidad a nivel europeo son españolas, dato muy por encima de grandes países de la Unión.

El Consejo de Ministros acaba de conceder la nacionalidad española a un gran escritor colombiano, Héctor Abad Faciolince y —no es la primera vez— a un destacado opositor venezolano, Lester Toledo. En cuanto al primero, cabe referir que estamos ante un defensor de la libertad que engrandece nuestro idioma. Mario Vargas Llosa, Fernando Savater y Javier Cercas apoyaron que se le concediera la nacionalidad española, subrayando que se trata de uno de los mejores escritores actuales en nuestra lengua común. Su novela El olvido que seremos, que he citado y recomendado en diversas ocasiones, es reconocida como una obra maestra y viene a sumarse a la extraordinaria tradición de la literatura colombiana, gran patrimonio del español. Pero Abad Faciolince, además de ser un brillante artífice de la palabra, es también un hombre comprometido con el valor supremo de la libertad, la misma que defiende como columnista del periódico El Espectador, un medio que resistió en primera fila los ataques de Pablo Escobar.

Los casos de Abad, Toledo o Zuloaga indican que nuestro país es generoso y responsable

Fue precisamente Héctor Abad Faciolince quien escribió la célebre carta que firmaron los mayores intelectuales colombianos cuando la Unión Europea impuso a Colombia la exigencia de visado para entrar en el Espacio Schengen. Él sabía mejor que ninguno lo que significaba esa medida, porque —tras recibir amenazas de muerte— había tenido que abandonar precipitadamente su amada Colombia para escapar a Panamá y coger un vuelo a España. Pudo hacerlo y venir a nuestro país porque entonces aún no se exigía visado. Su carta, tan crítica como brillante, rebosaba cariño, conocimiento y respeto por nuestro país, y yo la recuerdo bien porque, como ministro del Interior por aquel entonces, tuve que vivir la experiencia de ver a la Unión Europea exigir el visado a los ciudadanos de Colombia. Felizmente, hoy lo que tengo es el honor de presidir el Gobierno que ha liderado con éxito, ante las instituciones europeas, la iniciativa para eximirles de ese visado visado. Parafraseando al propio Héctor Abad Faciolince en su artículo Visados, espinas y clavos, publicado en estas mismas páginas, tiene algo de justicia poética que la misma persona que firmó aquella carta justamente crítica reciba ahora del Consejo de Ministros la nacionalidad española.

“Ustedes tienen con nosotros una obligación y un compromiso históricos a los que no pueden dar la espalda”, reclamaron entonces en su misiva. Y así es. Por este mismo motivo también hemos concedido la nacionalidad española al opositor venezolano Lester Toledo, cuyo pasaporte venezolano caducó este mismo viernes sin posibilidad alguna de que se lo renueven. Toledo fue abogado defensor y jefe de campaña de Leopoldo López, así como diputado regional de su partido Voluntad Popular, integrado en la Internacional Socialista. Fue perseguido y posteriormente acusado, repentinamente, de financiación del terrorismo y asociación para delinquir. Y a su mujer le prohibieron salir de Venezuela durante la cifra inverosímil de doscientos años.

La nacionalidad española es un instrumento privilegiado de protección y reconocimiento

Más allá de otras consideraciones, la concesión de la nacionalidad española a Lester Toledo es fruto de una política sistemática de protección de los Derechos Humanos y solidaridad con nuestros hermanos venezolanos, que en su día abrieron sus puertas con generosidad a tantos españoles. Es una política que, impulsada por el Gobierno, recoge el sentir de nuestra sociedad. Y, como apuntaba, no es la primera vez que se pone en práctica. Por citar solo otro ejemplo, en vísperas de la pasada Navidad, el Consejo de Ministros también otorgó la nacionalidad española al empresario de los medios de comunicación Guillermo Zuloaga, que fue durante más de dos décadas el presidente de Globovisión, la única cadena de televisión privada e independiente que estuvo dedicada a la información permanente en Venezuela hasta su venta forzada en 2013. Zuloaga fue acusado de “usura genérica” y “agavillamiento”. El Relator Especial de Naciones Unidas para la Libertad de Opinión y de Expresión llegó a afirmar, sobre su caso, que “llama la atención que este acto ocurra en un contexto de actos de intimidación contra Globovisión”. Pero las autoridades de su país, Venezuela, fueron más allá en su ofensiva y además le acusaron de “divulgación de informaciones falsas”, “incertidumbre pública” y “ofensas” al Presidente de la República. Por todo ello se le indicó su destino en la ya cerrada cárcel de La Planta, una de las más peligrosas de América, y se le revocó su pasaporte.

Como cada vez más Presidentes, mi amigo Mauricio Macri y yo acabamos de expresar juntos, en su exitosa visita de Estado como presidente de la República Argentina, nuestro deseo de ayudar a nuestros hermanos venezolanos. Porque no podemos ser indiferentes ante la violación de los Derechos Humanos. La defensa de la libertad no puede ser meramente retórica, de fácil enunciación y escasa concreción. Debe empezar por la sensibilidad ante el sufrimiento, atendiendo casos concretos y actuando. Y es el compromiso más noble que puede movilizar a los poderes públicos.

La concesión de la nacionalidad española es un instrumento privilegiado de reconocimiento y de protección. Personas que han sufrido por la libertad y por los derechos encuentran ahora entre nosotros el refugio que necesitan -y, ante sus ojos, España es lo mejor que puede ser: un refugio de la libertad y el amparo de quien lo necesita. Es hora de valorarlo en su justa medida y de saber apreciar también, todos nosotros, la fuerza positiva, generosa y responsable que los españoles representamos ante el mundo._


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Feb 2017)

Regalamos la nacionalidad a quienes tomarán las armas en nuestra contra en nombre de la yidah.

Al tiempo.


----------



## Turgot (8 Mar 2017)

Sacado del diario quebrado por Cebrián El País

*España rechaza retener a los inmigrantes más de 60 días como pide Bruselas
Los ONG piden el cierre inmediato de los siete centros de internamiento de extranjeros*







_España desoye, de momento, la petición de Bruselas y rechaza aumentar a medio año —ampliable a 18 meses— el plazo de reclusión de los inmigrantes que se encuentran en los Centros de Internamiento de Extranjeros (CIE) a la espera de su expulsión. El secretario de Estado de Seguridad, José Antonio Nieto, ha defendido este martes el tiempo máximo de dos meses previsto por la legislación nacional: "Este [plazo] dice mucho de cómo pensamos que se debe tratar a la gente que llega a nuestro país". Las ONG exigen el cierre definitivo de estas instalaciones.

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
Bruselas forja un plan para deportar a más indocumentados
Preguntas y respuestas sobre los CIE
In English: Spain rejects EU petition to extend holding periods for illegal immigrants

La postura que ha mostrado el Gobierno español, durante la comparecencia de Nieto en la Comisión de Interior del Parlamento, se produce después de que la Unión Europea manifestase el pasado jueves sus intenciones de intensificar las deportaciones de extranjeros. Según las cifras de la oficina estadística comunitaria Eurostat, la UE solo logra echar al 36% de los migrantes con órdenes de expulsión. Y, con el objetivo de elevar ese porcentaje, Bruselas trasladó a los 28 un documento donde reprochaba que ningún país contemple en su legislación los periodos máximos permitidos por la directiva de retorno.

Un informe que no gustó nada en el seno del gabinete de Rajoy, ya que su contenido no se había comunicado previamente a los Estados miembros, según explicaron fuentes del Gobierno, que afirmaron que el Ejecutivo rechaza elevar el tiempo máximo de reclusión. "La recomendación de Bruselas aboga por ajustar las legislaciones nacionales al periodo inicial máximo de internamiento de seis meses, que podría extender hasta los 18 meses. Ante eso, en nuestro país, el ordenamiento propio recoge un máximo de 60 días. Uno de los más bajos de toda la UE", ha incidido Nieto este martes.

España rechaza retener a los inmigrantes más de 60 días como pide Bruselas
"Europa sigue en el error de la mirada cortoplacista y en su obsesión de blindar las fronteras. Lamentamos la propuesta de Bruselas, que supone un paso más hacia la construcción del concepto de Europa como fortaleza", ha denunciado Estrella Galán, secretaria general de la Comisión Española de Ayuda al Refugiado (CEAR), que ha remachado: "Esta medida no está tan lejos de las iniciativas de Trump al otro lado del Atlántico y que tanto criticamos".

España cuenta con siete CIE, por los que pasaron 6.930 personas sin papeles en 2015 —el 93,4% fueron hombres—. El 52% no acabó expulsado y salió finalmente en libertad. "Ampliar el plazo de internamiento es demencial. Supone ampliar el sufrimiento. Dos meses ya nos parece exagerado", ha apostillado Carmen Echeverría, responsables de visitas de Karibu, un colectivo que atiende a los subsaharianos en el CIE de Madrid: "El 90% de las personas que visitamos en 2016 han salido libres".

Numerosas ONG, así como Podemos, han exigido el cierre inmediato de estas instalaciones de reclusión, que funcionan como auténticas cárceles para personas que han cometido una infracción administrativa y que, además, presentan graves deficiencias en sus instalaciones. "Los CIE se han construido en centros antiguos. Era lo que había cuando se impulsaron", ha admitido Nieto, que ha expuesto que la Dirección General de la Policía está elaborando un plan de mejora de estos complejos.

"BARRAS DE HIERRO Y MAZAS" EN LAS VALLAS
El secretario de Estado de Seguridad ha asegurado que los intentos de salto de las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla "han evolucionado a una forma más peligrosa y violenta". Según Nieto, desde septiembre, los inmigrantes que tratan de superar el perímetro fronterizo de ambas ciudades usan "barras de hierro, mazas y cizallas". "Y actúan con más contundencia contra medios físicos y agentes", ha subrayado el representante del Gobierno, que lleva años achacando a los simpapeles una supuesta violencia en sus entradas. Además, Nieto volvió a defender las devoluciones en caliente. "Son un rechazo en frontera", ha repetido, pese a que las ONG, el Defensor del Pueblo y el Consejo de Europa consideran que esta práctica viola el derecho de asilo.

Interior apunta que, este 2017, 1.584 inmigrantes irregulares han entrado por vía marítima y 1.560 por las vallas. "Esto hace necesaria la cooperación con las fuerzas marroquíes. Y la comprensión y apoyo a quienes defienden esas fronteras", ha sentenciado Nieto.

"Hay fallos y tenemos que corregirlos. Debemos tener centros adecuados donde se atienda de forma adecuada a los internos y se garantice la función para la que nacieron", ha repetido el secretario de Estado. "En realidad, detrás de todo esto hay un reconocimiento de que los CIE no sirven para la finalidad para la que se crearon", ha apuntado Estrella Galán.

Silencio en Europa

En Francia, con un plazo máximo de internamiento de 45 días, no se ha producido todavía ninguna reacción del Ejecutivo a la petición de Bruselas. Al igual que ocurre en Italia, con un límite de tres meses —aunque casi nunca se cumple ese plazo y los inmigrantes suelen estar retenidos mucho más tiempo—. La situación en Bélgica es similar: el plazo máximo es de dos meses, pero ampliable, donde los sin papeles pueden permanecer recluidos hasta ocho meses cuando concurren "motivos de orden público o seguridad nacional"; su Gobierno tampoco se ha pronunciado sobre la recomendación de las autoridades europeas. En Alemania existe un plazo de cuatro días durante el cual puede tenerse en custodia a un inmigrante al que se ha dictado la expulsión. Pasado ese tiempo hay que dejarlo libre.

Un estudio de la Red Europea de Migración revela que las estancias medias en centros cerrados quedan muy por debajo del máximo legal que marca la doctrina comunitaria. En Francia es de 12 días; y en Reino Unido, entre 29 y 60 días. Aunque estas cifras pueden haber crecido en los últimos años de presión migratoria (los datos más recientes del estudio son de 2013). En España, según Interior, es de 28 días._


----------



## Barruno (9 Mar 2017)

Cuando es de macionalidad española que rapido lo dicen:

En coma una prostituta de 25 años tras recibir una paliza de un cliente en Estepona . SUR.es

A saber el origen... pero que es de nacionalidada española ya lo ham dicho
Estos del diario sur son la polla.
Si es inmi se lo callan como putas siempre... si es español de pura cepa lo dicen a los cuatro vientos y te hacen un reportage de la familia hispanistaní... y si es inmi nacionalizado, nunca dicen el origen.

En fin... que dice PPSOEPODEMOSCIUTATANS que hacen falta 10.000.000 más 

Donde está la nave que nos saque de este planeta que me voy


----------



## Turgot (22 Mar 2017)

*Miles de inmigrantes ‘encarcelados’ para nada
Dos de cada tres extranjeros que pasaron en 2016 por los CIE quedaron en libertad
*

Dentro, Prakash no era Prakash. "22-13. Con esos números me llamaban por megafonía. Era mi nombre allí", afirma este nepalí de 33 años, antes de darle un breve sorbo a la cocacola y volver a rememorar cómo acabó 58 días encerrado en el Centro de Internamientos de Extranjeros (CIE) de Aluche (Madrid). "Me detuvieron el 28 de noviembre de 2014. Iba andando al polígono de Parla donde trabajaba. Recuerdo que era un día lluvioso y que, al cruzar la autovía, unos policías de paisano me pararon y me pidieron los papeles". A partir de entonces vivió dos meses de reclusión, "miedo" y "sufrimiento" para nada. Porque, finalmente, quedó en libertad. Como ocurrió con el 71% de los 7.597 inmigrantes que pasaron por este tipo de instalaciones en 2016, según los datos de Interior, a los que ha tenido acceso EL PAÍS.

SERIE DE REPORTAJES
Miles de inmigrantes ‘encarcelados’ para nada
Son 60 días de reclusión y miedo para nada: por los siete Centros de Internamiento de Extranjeros (CIE) pasaron 7.597 sin papeles en 2016. El 71% de ellos quedó en libertad, la prueba de que estos complejos, creados en 1985, incumplen su objetivo: "Detener y custodiar" a los inmigrantes para "garantizar" su expulsión. EL PAÍS inicia este martes una serie de reportajes sobre estos polémicos centros, que enfrentan al Gobierno, ONG y partidos. 
ESPECIAL | La reforma pendiente

Dos años después de ese encuentro, sentado ya en una cafetería de la capital, este nepalí, casado y con un bebé de meses, subraya resignado que aquella mañana también fue víctima de la "mala suerte". "Porque, ¿y si hubiera pasado por allí una hora antes?", se pregunta. "Tal vez, no habría acabado encarcelado". Como les ocurrió, por ejemplo, al centenar de inmigrantes que el pasado octubre deambulaban por la estación de autobuses de Motril (Granada). Tras alcanzar en patera la Península, la policía los detuvo, pero después de 72 horas los dejó en libertad porque los CIE se encontraban completos. Sin más.

En cambio, apenas un mes antes, un grupo de 45 extranjeros llegado a la isla de Tabarca (Alicante) acabó en el centro de internamiento de Barcelona. "De hecho, lo habitual es que los encierren", explica un miembro de Cruz Roja sobre estas escenas, a las que recurren las ONG para ejemplificar la "aleatoriedad" que domina el sistema diseñado en España para recluir cada año a miles de sin papeles en este tipo de instalaciones. Un procedimiento dominado por automatismos policiales y jurídicos.

El objetivo no se cumple: el 71% de los internos no son expulsados

Los centros de internamiento se crearon en 1985, como recoge la legislación, con el objeto de "detener y custodiar" a extranjeros para "garantizar su expulsión". Pero los propios datos del Ministerio del Interior evidencian cómo estos complejos incumplen su finalidad y cómo esta disfunción ha ido en aumento en la última década: de los 7.597 sin papeles que pasaron en 2016 por los siete centros que hay abiertos, solo se deportó al 29%. Frente al 41% de 2015, el 47% de 2014 y el 52% de 2013 —un porcentaje que en 2009 era del 70%—. Por este motivo, las ONG denuncian que estas instalaciones se han convertido en la práctica en un instrumento "abusivo" para recluir inmigrantes aunque muchas veces se sabe que no podrán ser expulsados.

Inmigrantes en los Centros de Internamientopulsa en la foto
GRÁFICO: Inmigrantes en los Centros de Internamiento
"Por ejemplo, el centro de Barranco Seco (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria) se usa como instrumento de distribución; se mete allí a los inmigrantes que llegan a la islas hasta decidir qué hacer con ellos", recalca Andrés García Berrio, abogado de la Campaña Estatal para el cierre de los CIE. Barranco Seco solo expulsa al 0,6% de los internados. Un porcentaje que apenas se eleva en las instalaciones de Algeciras (15%), Tenerife (12%) y Barcelona (21,4%), según los datos del Gobierno. Y solo los CIE de Madrid, Murcia superan la media, con una cifra del46%, 58% y 59%, respectivamente.

Ocho de cada diez son africanos

Distintas prácticas policiales y judiciales —como el internamiento automatizado de los extranjeros arribados en patera a la Península— han convertido los CIE en auténticas cárceles de africanos. Según los datos de Interior a los que ha tenido acceso EL PAÍS, el 89,9% de los recluidos en estas instalaciones en 2016 procedían de dicho continente —el 57,2%, de países subsaharianos—; frente al 4,3% de América; un 3,3% de Europa y un 2,5% de Asia.

"Además, las identificaciones étnicas siguen siendo una realidad en España", denuncia Karibu, una organización que atiende a los subsaharianos encerrados en el CIE de Madrid. "Hemos detectado, claramente, que a muchos de los encerrados allí se les paró en la calle por su color de piel", afirma Carmen Echevarría, coordinadora de visitas de este colectivo, que vuelve a remarcar la aleatoriedad del internamiento en estas instalaciones que, pese a que la legislación española subraya que los CIE no tienen un "carácter penitenciario", funcionan como cárceles. Algunas, incluso, son antiguas prisiones: como el centro de Algeciras, que dejó de acoger a reclusos a principios de siglo "debido al estado del edificio", como denuncia el Sindicato Unificado de Policía (SUP).

LOS PARTIDOS, ENTRE LA REFORMA Y EL CIERRE
PP. Los populares defienden la existencia de los CIE, pero por primera vez han reconocido que se debe impulsar una reforma que "garantice" que cumplan la "función para la que nacieron". Según afirmó José Antonio Nieto, secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Interior ha encargado ya un plan de "mejora".
PSOE. Los socialistas, aunque denuncian el estado de "abandono" de estas instalaciones y que existen casos de vulneración de derechos, defienden que, "de momento, son necesarios". El principal partido de la oposición propone rehabilitar estos complejos e incrementar los controles para garantizar los derechos de los internos.
Podemos. Este partido apuesta por el cierre de los CIE. "En estos centros se vulneran sistemáticamente los derechos más básicos de los recluidos. Son un auténtico agujero negro de un Estado de Derecho".
Ciudadanos. Este grupo quiere mantener estos centros y, para ello, apuesta por "modernizar" sus instalaciones, usar módulos de prisiones cerrados para alojar a internos y privatizar la gestión y la seguridad de los CIE, bajo tutela de la Policía.
Demasiadas peticiones de internamiento y poco control

Al analizar los datos, la pregunta surge de inmediato: si no se expulsa ni a la mitad de los recluidos, ¿qué falla? Una primera respuesta se encuentra en una circular interna que emitió la Dirección General de la Policía en 2014. En ella se reconocía la existencia de un "número considerable de peticiones de internamiento, cuya situación no siempre aconsejaba adoptar dicha medida". A ese factor se suma que, según los datos de la Fiscalía General del Estado, los jueces y fiscales apenas frenan el 20% de los ingresos solicitados por los agentes.

Además, en ese escrito, la cúpula de las fuerzas de seguridad insistía a los policías en que, antes de proponer el encierro en un CIE de un detenido, analizaran exhaustivamente el arraigo personal, los hijos menores a su cargo, las consecuencias que iba a tener la expulsión para él y su familia; y las posibilidades reales que tenía la repatriación de ser ejecutada. "Pero el arraigo no ha sido óbice para que la policía solicite la privación de libertad y los jueces de instrucción la decidan", expone un estudio del Servicio Jesuita de Migrantes (SJM). "Ello puede responder a un déficit de control judicial, que se limita a revisar los requisitos formales".

El 58% son recién llegados en patera

En este informe, titulado Vulnerables, vulnerabilizados, se ofrecen más detalles sobre el automatismo que domina el sistema. El 58% de los internados en 2015 llegó en patera y, tras su detención por la policía, fueron trasladados a estos centros. A los CIE también arribaron, hace dos años, 214 personas desde los Centros de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes (CETI) de Ceuta y Melilla, centros en los que los inmigrantes mantienen la libertad. "En estos casos, cuando se traslada a sin papeles desde ambas ciudades a la Península, se mete en los CIE a aquellos que se piensa que podrán ser expulsados", explican fuentes policiales. "Y depende mucho de las nacionalidades".


SOS Racismo explica quién acaba en un CIE y el porqué. EPV
A su vez, según los datos recopilados por el Servicio Jesuita de Migrantes en base a sus visitas a más de 500 recluidos en 2015, más del 36% fue arrestado en la vía pública. "Solamente el 7% está ingresado por una expulsión penal, dictada por un juzgado en sustitución de la prisión", destaca el estudio. Aunque estos datos son solo estimaciones estadísticas. Porque EL PAÍS ha solicitado a Interior las cifras sobre el origen y el motivo del internamiento y el ministerio no las ha facilitado. A esto se suma que las autoridades no permiten el acceso de la prensa a los CIE y limitan la entrada de las ONG. Dánae García, integrante de SOS Racismo, denuncia el "oscurantismo" del Gobierno.

Resoluciones judiciales colectivas y menores internos

Agrippine (nombre ficticio), de 16 años, llegó en patera a las costas andaluzas. Según relata el SJM, pese a que se detectó que había sido víctima de trata, un juez decretó su ingreso en un CIE a través de un auto colectivo. "Hemos visto dictámenes donde se resuelven internamientos de hasta 50 personas de golpe, con nula individualización de cada caso", apostilla otro informe del Servicio Jesuita de Migrantes.

Hay autos judiciales que dictan el internamiento de 50 personas de golpe

En uno de esos autos, al que ha tenido acceso EL PAÍS y firmado por un magistrado de Motril en diciembre de 2015, se acuerda el ingreso de 39 personas interceptadas en una embarcación y que fueron defendidas por un único abogado de oficio. "Estas resoluciones son una auténtica burla al derecho de defensa", sentencia Margarita Martínez Escamilla, catedrática de Derecho Penal de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (UCM). "Además, se ha detectado falta de información a los letrados que los asisten así como dificultades para acceder al expediente personal de los internos", denuncia por su parte el Consejo General de la Abogacía

Todos estos factores han influido en los desajustes de los supuestos filtros, lo que se traduce en que por los CIE hayan pasado víctimas de trata; 19 menores en 2015, según ha reconocido Interior a las ONG; y casi 200 solicitantes de asilo a los que ha admitido a trámite su petición de protección internacional, según la memoria de este ministerio. Y, por supuesto, en que se haya internado a cientos de extranjeros que finalmente quedan libres y no son expulsados.

"Centros de castigo"

En los CIE conviven personas que tienen antecedentes penales con otras que no los tienen. El segundo grupo es mayoría. Aunque, cada vez que estos centros saltan a primera página, Interior se esfuerza en recalcar que la mitad de los recluidos tiene antecedentes policiales, ese dato es muy matizable. "Porque, para el ministerio [que no facilita datos al respecto], la mera tenencia de un decreto de expulsión es calificado como un antecedente policial", subraya un informe sobre estas instalaciones elaborado por cuatro universidades españolas —las de Valencia, Barcelona, Valladolid y la Pontificia Comillas—. Sobre esa idea incide el SJM, que apunta cómo el 54% de los internos a los que atendieron en 2015 "carecían de antecedentes penales": "Y el 93% estaba allí por razones puramente administrativas" —dato que avala el hecho de que el 58% acabe de llegar a España en patera; sin tiempo, por tanto, a cometer ningún delito ni falta—.

Creados en 1985, debían "garantizar la expulsión" de extranjeros

"Al final, estos complejos se están usando para lanzar un mensaje de castigo a los que entran: un aviso de que no les vamos a recibir tan fácilmente", asegura el abogado García Berrio. "Desde luego, en los CIE existe siempre la sensación de que se está por mala suerte: de que se pasó por una calle cuando no se tenía que pasar, de que se cruzó una plaza que no se debía…". "Cuando preguntamos a los internos cómo los detuvieron, muchos nos dicen que iban por las calle y los pararon al grito de 'tú, negro", continúa Echevarría.

Al nepalí Prakash lo detuvieron en noviembre de 2014, cuando llevaba casi tres años en España. En enero de 2015 puso de nuevo un pie en la calle. "No había cometido ningún delito. Y cuando salí había perdido mi trabajo y tardé casi 10 meses en encontrar otro. Vivíamos de lo que ganaba mi mujer limpiando casas", relata al recordar aquellos días de "cárcel" que a él le parecieron años.


----------



## Turgot (26 Mar 2017)

Sacado de Madrid Press

_*LA INMIGRACIÓN IRREGULAR TOCA FONDO Y CAMBIA DE PERFIL: DE LA BÚSQUEDA DE EMPLEO AL ASILO*

El 82,7% de los extranjeros de países de fuera de la Unión Europea que viven en España cuentan con un permiso de larga duración, de modo que llevan ya más de una década en el país, cuando en el año 2007 eran menos del 34% los que se encontraban en esta situación estable y la mayoría necesitaba renovar sus permisos.

En total, a 30 de junio de 2016, se contaban en España 5.017.406 extranjeros de los que casi 2,1 millones, el 41,7%, procedían de países de fuera de la UE. Diez años antes la cifra global era más baja, 3,5 millones de personas con tarjeta de residencia en vigor, aunque con más oriundos de esos terceros países, 2,2 millones establecidos legalmente en el país, el 64,25% de los extranjeros.

Su situación era entonces más inestable: el 33,59% tenían un permiso permanente, que ahora ostentan más del 80%. Del resto, 4 de cada 10 estaban pendientes de la primera renovación de su autorización, un 13,27% esperaban la segunda y el 11,95% tenían aún el permiso inicial. En la actualidad, son el 17,2% los que se encuentran en este tipo de situaciones temporales, ya sean con permisos para trabajar por cuenta ajena (7,37%) o propia (0,36%), por reagrupación familiar (4,83%) o por razones humanitarias (0,3%) y de arraigo (1,60%).

Se debe a que la mayor parte de los inmigrantes que figuraban entonces habían llegado durante los años justo anteriores, la "década prodigiosa de la inmigración" en España, según los expertos, y que a partir de 2007 alcanzó un punto de inflexión: Las llegadas irregulares cayeron un 54% primero y un 26% el año después; las remesas se redujeron en 2008 por primera vez desde el 2000 y los flujos regulares comenzaron a retroceder en 2009 dejándose un 34%, y aunque se han estabilizado desde 2013, cuando la caída era ya de 53%, no han vuelto a recuperar aquel ritmo.

El catedrático y Director del Departamento de Sociología II de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, Joaquín Arango, director científico del Anuario de la Inmigración que publica el CIDOB desde 2007, recuerda que entre 1998 y 2008, España pasó de 1,5 a 6 millones de extranjeros pero "todo cambió con la llegada de la crisis". "Se tradujo en un fortísimo aumento del desempleo con un impacto muy directo sobre los flujos migratorios, reduciéndose los de entrada e incrementándose las salidas hasta un saldo migratorio negativo", afirma.

3,3 MILLONES DE EMIGRADOS DESDE 2008

El primer año con más salidas que llegadas fue 2010, que arrojó un saldo negativo de 42.675 personas, aunque se tocó fondo en 2013, cuando la pérdida fue de 251.531. Arango considera que en este contexto, "se exageró" al hablar de éxodo de españoles: De los 3,3 millones de personas que según el INE, se habrían marchado desde 2008, eran 518.519 los de nacionalidad española y 484.816 los nacidos en España. Además, desde 2013 y hasta el primer semestre de 2016 se han nacionalizado 638.807 extranjeros.

La situación de los inmigrantes que siguieron en España también cambió. La década previa a la crisis se caracterizó por la proliferación de asociaciones que canalizaban reivindicaciones de sus compatriotas frente a explotación laboral, discriminación o reformas de extranjería. Algunas de estas entidades, como ATIME, decana en la representación de los marroquíes en España, desaparecieron. Otras, como Rumiñahui, la más importante del colectivo ecuatoriano, recondujeron sus esfuerzos a atender a los más afectados por la crisis, especialmente familias desahuciadas, y apoyar programas de retorno.

REFORMAS: MÁS TIEMPO EN LOS CIE, RECHAZO EN FRONTERA

Precisamente, en esta década se han acometido 5 reformas en la Ley de Extranjería, un texto del año 2000 que ha sido revisado 10 veces, como cuando en 2009 se adaptó a la Directiva Europea de Retorno y se amplió de 45 a 60 días el tiempo máximo de retención en los CIE o como la introducida vía Real Decreto Ley en 2012, que dejó a los extranjeros en situación irregular sin tarjeta sanitaria.

Junto a aquellas, fue polémica la reforma de 2015, cuando tras sucesivas denuncias sobre las devoluciones sumarias de inmigrantes a Marruecos en la valla de Melilla y una causa judicial, el Gobierno introdujo un régimen especial para las ciudades autónomas a fin de avalar esta práctica. Introdujo para ello la obligación de que las devoluciones se practiquen respetando las condiciones del Derecho internacional, pero según ACNUR, siguen como antes.

La reforma se produjo después una de las mayores tragedias de la inmigración a España de esta década, la muerte de 15 personas en El Tarajal, en Ceuta, cuando en febrero de 2014 intentaban cruzar a nado desde Marruecos mientras la Guardia Civil utilizaba medios antidisturbios para disuadirles. La causa fue reabierta en enero de 2017. Otro grave suceso había tenido lugar en 2012, cuando una patrullera de la Guardia Civil arrolló a una patera en Lanzarote en la que un joven falleció y 6 desaparecieron, en un caso archivado en 2015. Además, en enero de 2017 el mar devolvió el cadáver de un niño de 4 años a una playa de Cádiz, víctima de un naufragio.

DE INMIGRANTES A REFUGIADOS

De hecho, aunque las llegadas irregulares por vía marítima están en descenso desde 2007, siguen arribando pateras. Según el Ministerio del Interior, aquel año en el que se firmaron acuerdos para frenar las salidas con una decena de países africanos, llegaron 18.057 personas por mar, un 53,9% menos que en 2006. El año con menos llegadas fue 2010, con 3.632, y aunque el volumen va remontando desde entonces, las 5.312 del año pasado están lejos de las más de 30.000 de 2006.

Destaca de este periodo el cambio de perfil en quienes se ven abocados a estas alternativas peligrosas, pasando de hombres jóvenes en busca de oportunidades a refugiados de todo género y condición, incluso familias enteras, que huyen de la guerra y la persecución. Destaca el caso de los sirios llegados vía Melilla y cuya afluencia motivó que el Gobierno abriese oficinas para solicitar asilo en las fronteras de las ciudades autónomas en 2015, cuando 7.189 personas de esta nacionalidad cruzaron Beni Enzar.

Aunque en plena crisis humanitaria mundial, con más de 65 millones de desplazados forzosos en todo el mundo y más de un millón y medio llegados a la UE desde 2015, España ha alcanzado sus propios récords de solicitudes de asilo (15.775 en 2016 y 14.881 en 2015), en toda esta década ha recibido en torno a 65.500 peticiones, menos de las decepcionadas por Reino Unido, Alemania o Suecia sólo el año pasado. Además, el Estado está involucrado en la consecución de los objetivos de reasentamiento y reubicación propuestos por la Comisión Europea, pero de las más de 17.000 personas que debiera recibir antes de septiembre de 2017, a principios de marzo habían llegado 1.140.

LA INTEGRACIÓN, EL GRAN RETO

Esto, sumado al hecho de que la Ley de Asilo aprobada en 2009 que introdujo cambios en todo el procedimiento, como eliminar la posibilidad de pedir protección en las embajadas, aún no tiene reglamento que la desarrolle, que hay más de 16.000 peticiones pendientes o que persiste el modelo de los CETI aunque ahora acoge solicitantes, hace que entidades como el ACNUR y organizaciones como CEAR cuestionen que España sea país para refugiados.

Ponen el foco en la integración, al igual que Arango cuando habla de la inmigración en general, pues afirman que es ahí donde se juega la estabilidad. Primero, porque los inmigrantes no han dejado de llegar y lo harán en mayor medida cuando mejore la situación laboral y segundo, porque en un contexto mundial de reparto de la responsabilidad de proteger a quienes huyen, España no puede seguir siendo un país de tránsito para estas personas. Adecuar y mejorar el sistema de asilo es el primer paso para evitarlo._


----------



## Turgot (26 Mar 2017)

Y rajoy sigue reagrupando y reagrupando, siguiendo el camino que le marco Aznar:

Inmigrantes para salvar la España que se muere | Internacional | EL PAÍS


_
El pastoreo, un oficio de inmigrantes
A tan solo 20 kilómetros vive un compatriota de Said, Hassan Bellahmama. En el lugar donde trabaja el silencio de la nada solo es roto por sus abucheos. "¡Beeh! ¡Beeh! ¡Beeh!", grita al rebaño de 1.000 ovejas que lleva cada día a pastar a los campos en las afueras de Alfambra, un municipio turolense con algo más de 500 habitantes. Originario de la localidad rural de Kelaa, cerca de Marrakech, Hassan llegó a España con 19 años y un contrato de pastor ya firmado en el bolsillo. Ahora, después de 11 años en el país, no tiene intención de irse. Al contrario, acaba de obtener el visto bueno a la reagrupación familiar que ha solicitado para traer de Marruecos a su mujer y a su hijo de un año medio._


----------



## Turgot (2 Abr 2017)

Sacado del panfleto propp de Rajoy, El País

_*Rescatados otros 68 inmigrantes frente a la costa andaluza
Trasladados a los puertos de Almería y Málaga los ocupantes de las dos pateras*

Salvamento Marítimo ha rescatado este miércoles a 68 inmigrantes que se dirigían hacia la costa andaluza en dos embarcaciones distintas. La primera de ella, con 16 personas a bordo, ha sido localizada frente al litoral de Almería y la segunda, con 52 ocupantes, a unas 35 millas al sur de Málaga. En esta última patera viajaban siete mujeres y tres de ellas están embarazadas. Ayer martes se auxilió a otros 45 inmigrantes en el Mar de Alborán y la zona del Estrecho.

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
Rescatados otros 68 inmigrantes frente a la costa andaluza Las llegadas por mar de migrantes a la Península se duplicaron en 2016
Rescatados otros 68 inmigrantes frente a la costa andaluza Encontrados los cadáveres de seis inmigrantes muertos en el Estrecho

El primer aviso del día se ha recibido sobre las 13.15. El centro de emergencias 112 Andalucía atendió una llamada de auxilio de uno de los ocupantes de una neumática que se había quedado detenida muy cerca de tierra firme. Salvamento Marítimo movilizó entonces a la Salvamar Denébola, que divisó la embarcación a unas 7,5 millas al sureste de Punta Sabinal, frente al litoral de Almería, y procedió al rescate de 16 personas, entre ellas, una mujer y un menor de edad, algo que deben confirmar las pruebas oseométricas.

PUBLICIDAD

inRead invented by Teads
Son 14 argelinos y dos inmigrantes de origen subsahariano que se encuentran en aparente buen estado de salud y han sido trasladados al puerto pesquero de Almería, donde han sido atendidos por un equipo de respuesta inmediata ante emergencias de Cruz Roja.

La segunda embarcación, con 52 personas, se ha localizado cuando se dirigía hacia la costa malagueña, a unas 35 millas, y en ella viajaban tres mujeres embarazadas, según ha informado Salvamento Marítimo. Una ONG alertó al centro de coordinación de Tarifa, en Cádiz, de que la patera había salido desde la zona de Alhucemas, momento en que se movilizó al avión Sasemar 305 y a la Salvamar Alnitak para su búsqueda.

Un mercante que navegaba por la zona informó de que la había divisado y desde Salvamento Marítimo se le pidió que se mantuviera al costado de la misma hasta la llegada de la embarcación de ayuda, que ha traslado a todos los ocupantes a media tarde hasta el Puerto de Málaga.

Estas 68 personas se suman a los 45 inmigrantes auxiliados ayer martes frente al litoral andaluz. Viajaban en tres pateras distintas, dos de ellas interceptadas en el estrecho de Gibraltar y la otra, a 17 millas de cabo de Gata, en Almería. Los 24 ocupantes de esta embarcación llevaban cinco días en el mar tras salir de Marruecos, según el testimonio de algunos de ellos, y presentaban claros signos de deshidratación._


----------



## Plvs Vltra (2 Abr 2017)

Claro que si 

Que diferencia hay entre el PP y PODEMOS?


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Abr 2017)

lo que roban.

es cojonudo que los salven, pero si no los devuelven a donde han salido sino que los traen a parir españoles aquí, el efecto llamada no cesa.


----------



## Kyle Reese (2 Abr 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo que roban.
> 
> es cojonudo que los salven, pero si no los devuelven a donde han salido sino que los traen a parir españoles aquí, el efecto llamada no cesa.



No necesariamente son españoles.

Los niños que nacen en España no son españoles


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Abr 2017)

pues tenía entendido que si, y que por eso se embarcan tantas embarazadas.

luego serían inexpulsables como madres.


----------



## favelados (2 Abr 2017)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Claro que si
> 
> Que diferencia hay entre el PP y PODEMOS?




El BOE ...


----------



## Thomas Andersen (2 Abr 2017)

La izquierda es la que ha promovido la entrada de negros y de moros en España desde tiempos inmemoriales. Van a tener que pasar muchas generaciones para que consigáis cambiar la realidad como haceis siempre. 
Espero que le pase a la izquierda española lo mismo que en muchos países donde está siendo mandada a tomar por culo convirtiéndola en extraparlamentaria.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2017)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> La izquierda es la que ha promovido la entrada de negros y de moros en España desde tiempos inmemoriales. Van a tener que pasar muchas generaciones para que consigáis cambiar la realidad como haceis siempre.
> Espero que le pase a la izquierda española lo mismo que en muchos países donde está siendo mandada a tomar por culo convirtiéndola en extraparlamentaria.



Es que son tan tontos que importan a sus propios enemigos, pues es entre los inmigrantes donde se da un rechazo frontal al feminismo, al homosexualismo y al ateismo. Al final, esta gente termina votando a los partidos conservadores, como pasa en USA con los mexicanos.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (2 Abr 2017)

favelados dijo:


> El BOE ...



No hubiera BOE sin apoyo de la izquierda 

Es la misma dialéctica, la izquierda no deja que alternativas al capitalismo mas que ella tenga el poder


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2017)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> No hubiera BOE sin apoyo de la izquierda
> 
> Es la misma dialéctica, la izquierda no deja que alternativas al capitalismo mas que ella tenga el poder



Sí, que curioso que la izquierda, que no hace sino proponer sistemáticamente el intervencionismo de la economía, luego se queje de que ésta está condicionada por el BOE. Una de las tantas contradicciones que cabalgan. Se les va a romper el culo de tanto cabalgar.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Abr 2017)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> La izquierda es la que ha promovido la entrada de negros y de moros en España desde tiempos inmemoriales.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




:XX::XX::XX: Al menos desde los tiempos de los Reyes Católicos.

Y luego los republicanos, obligando a Franco a traer moros.


----------



## hartman (2 Abr 2017)

va asi la cosa:
el pp los trajo con la burbuja
El psoe con caldera les dio papeles
Como salga podemos media africa pa dentro.
A ciudadanos lo que le diga el ibex vamos que tambien inmis.

a seguir disfrutando de meter un papelaco en una urna cada 4 años y gritar democracia......


----------



## un pringao (3 Abr 2017)

España y Alemania son paises exportadores y por tanto les interesa la mano de obra barata de los inmigrantes, el problema es que EEUU y UK ya no creen en la globalizacion y se han vuelto proteccionistas, eso frenara la exportacion y los inmigrantes sobraran en Europa.

EEUU y UK han bloqueado la entrada de inmigrantes, entonces a donde van a ir el flujo de inmigrantes que entraba en EEUU y UK? pues a Europa, y como habra menos exportaciones sobraran inmigrantes.

Ademas continuamos con una politica economica como si esto siguiera igual que antes y no es asi, la globalizacion ya no sera igual, los paises mas importantes se estan haciendo proteccionistas y por lo tanto habra menos exportaciones, y Europa es exportador.

El sistema economico esta cambiando y seguimos haciendo presupuestos como si nada hubiera cambiado, nos vamos a dar una hostia, y encima con mas entrada de inmigrantes que nos daran muchos problemas.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Abr 2017)

El PP se han forrado a costa de meter millones de extranjeros y explotarlos en sus empresas.
Fuera el PP y fuera extranjeros extracomunitarios.


----------



## Miwiz (3 Abr 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> El PP se han forrado a costa de meter millones de extranjeros y explotarlos en sus empresas.
> Fuera el PP y fuera extranjeros extracomunitarios.



También firmaron y apoyaron invadir países asiáticos sumándose a la mentira de las bombas como excusa y que a partir de ese principio aquello ha llegado hasta el presente en Siria. Ahora todo ese movimiento de negocio ha acabado en gente huyendo de esos países que están siendo arrasados y acaban en Europa y España. Por unas políticas y por otras, el resultado ha sido traer más inmigrantes que cualquier otra política.

El mundo tiene inmigración y más desde la globalización. Una civilización avanzada no tiene fronteras pero una civilización destructiva es la que explota y trae consecuencias. Esto parece como hace unos siglos en los que se enviaban barcos a África para traer esclavos, ahora de diferente manera. Derechos humanos cero.


----------



## Turgot (3 Abr 2017)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> La izquierda es la que ha promovido la entrada de negros y de moros en España desde tiempos inmemoriales. Van a tener que pasar muchas generaciones para que consigáis cambiar la realidad como haceis siempre.
> Espero que le pase a la izquierda española lo mismo que en muchos países donde está siendo mandada a tomar por culo convirtiéndola en extraparlamentaria.



Otro pepero que entró en coma en el año 2000


----------



## un pringao (3 Abr 2017)

El gobierno de Aznar pregunto a los empresarios cuantos emigrantes necesitaban, sobre todo en la agricultura, y pidieron cinco veces mas de lo que necesitaban, porque asi bajan los salarios y si los marroquies hacen huelga, pues les suplantan los rumanos.

No hace falta que los inmigrantes quiten el trabajo a los españoles, simplemente con que haya inmigrantes de sobra, eso ya baja los salarios de los españoles, porque si tu no lo quieres hacer, lo hara un marroqui por menos paga.

Por eso dan entrada a inmigrantes, para bajar los salarios y que no hayan huelgas, eso hace que nuestros productos sean mas competitivos y exportar mas, claro los beneficios van para los de siempre y la mayor carga de trabajo y menores salarios para los trabajadores.

A eso lo llaman globalizacion, Alemania lleva haciendo eso decadas con los inmigrantes turcos, que no solo eran turcos, tambien iraquies, afganos y españoles.

Los EEUU de Trump amenazan con poner aranceles y UK baja la Libra, eso son medidas proteccionistas que perjudican a los paises exportadores, entonces cuando bajen las exportaciones nos sobraran inmigrantes y el flujo de inmigrantes sigue entrando en Europa.

Eso es un problema y nos pilla con el pie cambiado.


----------



## Turgot (5 Abr 2017)

Sacado del diario del hijo de papi Escolar

_


El exministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, ha afirmado este lunes en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria que el "*gran reto" al que se enfrenta Europa es el envejecimiento de la población, por ello, no ve "otro camino" que la inmigración para compensar esta situación*. La considera "absolutamente esencial". En su primer acto público en suelo español desde que abandonara la política hace casi un año, Soria recalcó que "el gran reto de Europa es el aumento demográfico porque hay un incremento de la esperanza de vida. *Si hay cada vez más personas que van a estar en las clases pasivas recibiendo pensión y no quieren perder calidad respecto a lo que hoy ofrece el estado del bienestar, solo hay una opción*", diagnosticó, para agregar que en ese sentido "la inmigración no es que sea necesaria, es que es esencial".

Quien pronunció tales sentencias es la misma persona que, siendo alcalde de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (1995-2003), dio órdenes en 2001 para que fueran expulsados a manguerazos doscientos inmigrantes del parque de Santa Catalina de la ciudad para enviarlos a Madrid en el vuelo nocturno de Iberia (03:00 horas) sin coordinarse con las autoridades ni organizaciones sociales de la capital de España.







El exministro español protagonizaba este lunes su primera aparición pública en España desde que renunciara a todos sus cargos como consecuencia de su aparición en los papeles de Panamá participando como panelista en una edición del *Free Market Road Show, un foro ultraliberal auspiciado por el Centro Austriaco de Economía* y *financiado por el estadounidense Liberty Fund* donde trató el El Proteccionismo en el Siglo XXI.

Tan solo una treintena de personas, contando a los siguientes intervinientes y a los organizadores, ocuparon parte del salón de actos de la Cámara de Comercio de Gran Canaria. Sólo un destacado cargo público del PP entre el público: el diputado regional Miguel Jorge Blanco, uno de los amigos más allegados al exministro. En la sala sólo estaba un miembro de la nueva dirección regional del partido en las islas, concretamente su vicesecretario de Comunicación, Bernardo Sagastume, uno de los organizadores del Free Market.

Soria, que el sábado había participado en un foro internacional en la ciudad saharaui de Dajla, donde defendió el modelo sostenible de la isla de El Hierro, llegó acompañado de escoltas y de quien fuera su responsable de Protocolo en el Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Energía, Ángel Ramón García, que atajó en todo momento el más mínimo intento de que se le acercara cualquiera de la docena de periodistas que le esperaban en la Cámara de Comercio de Gran Canaria.

Sin pronunciar una sola palabra, Soria accedió al edificio y, una vez en su interior, ante cinco cámaras de televisión, se le escuchó comentar "vaya expectación genera este foro" a otros sonrientes asistentes, entre los que se encontraba el vicesecretario de organización de Comunicación y Redes Sociales del PP de Canarias, Bernardo Sagastume (uno de los organizadores del foro), el presidente del Consejo de Vigilancia de Ifa Hotels & Touristik AG, Santiago de Armas (en sustitución de José Sánchez Tinoco, presidente de la Cámara de Comercio de Gran Canaria), el director del programa de radio La Gaveta, Antonio Salazar (moderador de la mesa), o el presidente de la Confederación Canaria de Empresarios, Agustín Manrique de Lara.Durante su intervención, de aproximadamente media hora de duración, Soria, que ha fundado una consultoría dedicada a asesorar a las empresas en su expansión exterior, se posicionó, al igual que el resto de panelistas, en contra del proteccionismo económico, al que considera "empobrecimiento para todos", porque limita la libertad para poder comprar "cosas que no se hacen aquí".

Donald Trump

Soria criticó la reunión del G-20 celebrada este fin de semana en Alemania, donde Estados Unidos no condenó al proteccionismo, algo que achaca a las medidas de Donald Trump como presidente, de quien cree que "no ha empezado bien".

"Se podría pensar que si se queda en la rebaja de impuestos y el programa de gastos -infraestructuras y Defensa-, probablemente esto le vendría muy bien a la economía, pero todo lo contrario. Lo primero que ha hecho es romper el Tratado de Libre Comercio con el Pacífico; el tratado con México y Canadá lo ha aparcado y con el Tratado de Libre Comercio del Atlántico ha hecho exactamente lo mismo", ha apuntado Soria.

En una analogía entre Donald Trump y Ronald Reagan, presidente en los 80, Soria cree que el "temor generalizado" que provocaron tras sus victorias ha sido similar, si bien, a juicio del exministro canario, Reagan, que se caracterizada por la desregularización del sistema financiero o por la mano dura con los sindicatos, fue un gran líder, mientras con que al actual mandatario del país norteamericano no cree que ocurra lo mismo.

Canarias

Soria también habló sobre el proteccionismo desde un prisma canario, rompiendo una lanza a favor del mismo si se utiliza hacia la protección de la industria naciente para que, a la larga, pueda continuar por sí sola.

"Es como el niño que aprende a caminar, pues se le pone un taca taca, pero si está con eso toda la vida, cuando tenga 30 años se le quita y se cae. No puede caminar", ejemplificó.

Así, enlazó con el Régimen Económico y Fiscal (REF) e hizo un repaso histórico a esta medida; en concreto recordó las reformas que tuvieron lugar en los años 1991 -la parte fiscal- y 1994 -la parte económica-.

En su opinión, el problema es que algunos instrumentos contemplados en aquel REF de 1991 y 1994 se han convertido en herramientas de carácter permanente.

"Y eso puede explicar la falta de competitividad de la industria canaria. Puede estar explicando una debilidad estructural que hace que en el Archipiélago el nivel de desempleo no baje tanto como en otras Comunidades Autónomas. Debemos plantearnos si con todas las medidas contempladas en el REF, particularmente aquellas relacionadas con el proteccionismo, en el sentido del intervencionismo, estamos en el camino adecuado"._


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (5 Abr 2017)

mucho quejarnos pero aqui no tenemos ningun partido como en Francia, Usa y otros paises. Disfruntando de lo votado y no votado.


----------



## PALACEDU (5 Abr 2017)

*aqui la voz de europa*

AUDIO: ¿Está prohibido hablar de la salida del euro en España? 

¿Está prohibido hablar de la salida del euro en España? en AQUÍ LA VOZ DE EUROPA en mp3(04/04 a las 19:00:00) 02:19:35 17948493 - iVoox


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Abr 2017)

> El exministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, ha afirmado este lunes en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria que el "gran reto" al que se enfrenta Europa es el envejecimiento de la población, por ello, no ve "otro camino" que la inmigración para compensar esta situación. La considera "absolutamente esencial".



Este tipejo mentiroso solo mira el dinero. Obviamente, el único camino para mantener el sistema piramidal de las pensiones es que entren suficientes trabajadores nuevos que coticen en la misma proporción exponencial que suben aquellas.

Pero

- tendrán que trabajar en algo.

- si no son españoles, el nuevo país donde Soria y su generación disfrutarán de su pensión ya no será España, será otra cosa.


----------



## Turgot (5 Abr 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Este tipejo mentiroso solo mira el dinero. Obviamente, el único camino para mantener el sistema piramidal de las pensiones es que entren suficientes trabajadores nuevos que coticen en la misma proporción exponencial que suben aquellas.
> 
> Pero
> 
> ...



Soria espera tener un par de guardias armados en su jardín


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Abr 2017)

no lo digo por eso, sino por las costumbres, las tradiciones, los nombres y apellidos, los trajes típicos que vuelven...


----------



## Turgot (9 Abr 2017)

*Más de 11 mil peruanos se nacionalizaron españoles en un año y medio*

Entre enero de 2015 y junio de 2016, 11266 peruanos obtuvieron la nacionalidad española, en su gran mayoría, luego de sustentar que residen de forma legal y por más de dos años en el país europeo, según afirmó el parlamentario andino Mario Zúñiga Martinez.

“Los peruanos son ciudadanos que gozan de buena reputación en España; son catalogados como gente honesta y trabajadora; lo cual ha permitido que el gobierno de este país no tenga reparos en otorgarle la nacionalidad. El Perú es el sexto país del mundo con más nacionalizaciones en España”, comentó.



Un total de 114.351 residentes extranjeros adquirió la nacionalidad española durante el 2015, un 44,5% menos que el año anterior, según los datos registrados por Instituto Nacional de Estadística de España.

Noticia Relacionada
¿Cuántos peruanos viven en Europa y dónde está la mayoría?

Migrantes en España. El Instituto Nacional de Estadística de España señaló que dentro de los países nacionalizados españoles, el primer lugar le corresponde a Marruecos con 47,337 nacionalizaciones; el segundo lugar a Ecuador con 23,141; el tercer lugar a Colombia con 21,004; el cuarto lugar a Bolivia con 20,983 y el quinto lugar a República Dominicana con 13, 654.

“Hoy Europa considera muy bien a nuestros migrantes. La exención de la visa Schengen para los peruanos y colombianos es otra muestra de ello”, agregó el parlamentario andino.

No obstante, Zúñiga opinó que se debe ajustar el caso del Fondo de Ayuda Humanitaria que atiende casos graves y urgentes de los peruanos en el exterior administrado por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores. "El fondo cuenta con un monto exiguo de 200 mil dólares anuales para 3 millones de peruanos migrantes".


----------



## Jeon JI (10 Abr 2017)

Se sigue insistiendo en los arboles y no en el bosque.Al neoliberalismo le interesa la precariedad y la mano d eobra barata,por eso permitiran entrar inmigrantes.La unica opcion para acabar con esto es terminar con la explotacion.Con cupos de inmigrantes con todos los derechos reconocidos,no existiria este problema.

La prueba es que el PP ni impide la entrada de inmigrantes ni los deporta.Lo que hace es privarles de derechos y permitir que sean explotados.


----------



## Turgot (11 Abr 2017)

Sacado de la Nueva España

_La sucursal del Caribe


El barrio fundado para dar casa a los emigrantes atraídos por Ensidesa es ahora un activo centro receptor de extranjeros con una importante colonia dominicana

Myriam Mancisidor 10.04.2017 | 09:07
Barrio de Versalles
Ver Galería
Población extranjera residente en el barrio de Versalles.Mara Villamuza




Marcelino Serrano, en su pescadería.
Marcelino Serrano, en su pescadería. MARA VILLAMUZA
Más fotosFotos de la noticia
Versalles está viviendo ahora la tercera inmigración. El populoso barrio obrero fundado a mediados del siglo pasado al calor de Ensidesa vuelve a acoger hoy en sus calles a cientos de extranjeros que buscan un futuro en Avilés. Si bien la crisis obligó a muchos inmigrantes a rehacer las maletas y emprender un nuevo viaje -en unas ocasiones de regreso a sus países de origen; en otras, a otras ciudades con mayores posibilidades-, Versalles está recibiendo otra vez a población de aquí y de allí. Tal parece su sino. 

El Caribe, por ejemplo, tiene colonia en Avilés en el barrio de Versalles, donde residen decenas de dominicanos que decidieron cruzar el Atlántico en busca de un futuro próspero. De su país se lo trajeron casi todo: simpatía, hospitalidad, una sonrisa permanente y carácter extrovertido. También la receta de la mamajuana, licor al que atribuyen poderes afrodisiacos, y el merengue. En Versalles todos se conocen y han hecho del barrio su isla. 

Un ejemplo: Leona Adames llegó a Versalles en 2002 (segundo gobierno Aznar) con su hija Mayelin Morillo, que ahora tiene 23 años. Ambas se encuentran cómodas en Versalles. Adames trabaja en el "Happy Day" y en Avilés ha conocido a su pareja, Juan Framin, un avilesino del Carbayedo. "En Versalles estamos muy bien aunque vamos bastante a menudo a nuestro país", destacan mientras se retocan para las fotografías de este reportaje. 

Dominica también es Yakelín Pérez, una mujer que llegó a Asturias hace aproximadamente nueve años y que desde hace uno vende los cupones de la ONCE con un puesto en Versalles. "Nunca planeé salir de mi país pero aquí estoy, y estoy cómoda. En este barrio en concreto la gente es muy amable y acogedora", explica. Versalles sabe tender la mano a los inmigrantes. Y los inmigrantes agradecen cada gesto de bienvenida. 

A Versalles llegó también hace 17 años (Segundo gobierno Aznar) Ana Armendáriz, una ecuatoriana de 25 años. "Vine con mis padres. En Ecuador no tenían trabajo y aquí teníamos familia, así que nos trasladamos a Avilés", señala esta joven que confiesa: "En Versalles siempre me he sentido superbien". Armendáriz nunca ha regresado a Ecuador. 

En Versalles tiene su sede la Asociación de Dominicanos de Avilés (Asodoavi) y también la Asociación Senegalesa. "Los inmigrantes nos sentimos muy bien en este barrio, tal vez porque aquí todo el mundo más que menos ha venido de fuera", coinciden los extranjeros. Razón no les falta. 

La implantación de Ensidesa durante la década de los años cincuenta del siglo pasado supuso una mayúscula revolución en el tejido social y urbano en Avilés. Al auspicio de un imparable crecimiento de población nacieron barrios de obreros como La Luz, Llaranes, San José Artesano, el "Tocote" o el "Tocarate". Sus arquitecturas propias del desarrollismo se fueron nutriendo poco a poco con la incesante llegada de inmigrantes procedentes de toda España. 

Hoy los tiempos han cambiado y, tras un convulso proceso de reconversión industrial a finales de los ochenta, Avilés recibe a otro tipo de inmigración: la exterior. La última gran crisis paralizó la llegada de extranjeros, pero *Avilés, y muy en concreto Versalles, ha vuelto a recibir en el último año a trabajadores extranjeros* para cubrir puestos generalmente de baja cualificación. 

Así, pues, rumanos, portugueses, marroquíes, brasileños, dominicanos, colombianos, senegaleses, chinos, peruanos y cubanos mayoritariamente comparten el barrio de Versalles dando a día de hoy un ejemplo de convivencia que aprecian quienes les precedieron en esta aventura: andaluces, castellanos, gallegos o extremeños, todos ellos también trabajadores que sentaron las bases del entendimiento vecinal en el que hoy es el barrio más multicultural de Avilés_


----------



## Turgot (12 Abr 2017)

*Dinamización de vecindarios con alta densidad de inmigrantes*

Sacado de La verdad






Francisco Jodar, alcalde de Lorca

_El Ayuntamiento está ultimando el proyecto de un plan de dinamización para barrios con alta densidad de población inmigrante. Pretende financiar esta actuación, que beneficiaría a las zonas de San Cristóbal, Los Ángeles, Apolonia y San Diego, con fondos europeos.

El proyecto será presentado a la convocatoria de Acciones Urbanas Innovadoras de la Unión Europea, una línea de subvenciones financiada con fondos europeos de desarrollo regional (Feder), según explicó ayer la concejal de Desarrollo Local, Eulalia Ibarra. Para su elaboración, los técnicos de su departamento ya se han reunido con casi una treintena de colectivos ciudadanos, ONG e instituciones de los cuatro barrios, para elaborar con ellos el «plan de integración» de estas zonas de la ciudad, que son las que concentran mayor número de población inmigrante.

El Consistorio quiere contar con su colaboración para definir la estrategia con la que dinamizar la zona y diseñar un plan de mejora global de esas partes de la ciudad, desde los ámbitos del desarrollo local, sociocultural y de convivencia. La iniciativa tiene en cuenta la peculiaridad de que entre los años 1999 y 2007 la población inmigrante en la zona pasó de representar el 1,29% a más del 30% de los residentes. Más concretamente se pasó de 129 extranjeros a unos 6.000.

La idea del Consistorio, que estará definida por completo a final de mes, es un proyecto integral y transversal de mejora de estos barrios, que incluya aspectos sociales, económicos, culturales, educativos, de empleo y de incremento de los servicios._


----------



## Turgot (16 Abr 2017)

Sacado del diario que echó a Pedro J. por no querer a Rajoy de líder del PP
_







Por primera vez desde 2011, en que la población extranjera empieza a decrecer, se produce un aumento en nuestra región. El crecimiento en términos absolutos es de 2.400 personas y en términos relativos 0,28%, según el Barómetro de Inmigración de la Comunidad de Madrid 2016. Entre 2010, que fue el último año que recibimos más inmigrantes de los que se marchaban (1.118.991 personas) y 2016, que fue el último en el que el saldo era negativo (862.085 extranjeros), hasta 256.906 personas de otras nacionalidades dejaron la región.

En la Comunidad de Madrid viven a día de hoy 6.596.829 personas empadronadas, de las que 864.485 son extranjeras. Es decir, que el 13,1% de la población empadronada en Madrid es extranjera, frente al 86,9% que tienen nacionalidad española.La Comunidad de Madrid cuenta con la mayor tasa de empleo de población extranjera (más de ocho puntos por encima de la media nacional): Comunidad de Madrid: 63,08%, España: 54,2 %. La región también cuenta con la mayor tasa de actividad de población extranjera (casi ocho puntos por encima de la media nacional: Comunidad de Madrid: 79,53%, España: 71,9%). Para Pablo Gómez-Tavira, director general de Servicios Sociales e Integración Social, el motivo tiene que ver con las «buenas condiciones económicas. La recuperación económica y el dinamismo de Madrid han hecho que se rompa la tendencia», explica. Además, señala que el dato tiene más importancia si se le añaden, además, las cifras de nacionalizaciones.* El pasado año obtuvieron el pasaporte español 20.361 personas extranjeras en la Comunidad de Madrid*.«Afortunadamente, en nuestra región existe un consenso entre los partidos políticos para no utilizar la inmigración como arma. Los partidos coinciden en que la llegada de población extranjera es una oportunidad y no un problema», sentencia.Las nacionalidades que más han aumentado han sido la venezolana (4.994 personas más, un 30,38% más); seguida de la china (2.428, 6,13%) e italiana (1.562, 4,96%). «La proximidad de España y Venezuela ha facilitado la llegada de personas procedentes del país suramericano. El movimiento social viene de la convulsa situación que viven», explica. Respecto a la población china, aclara que es una tendencia que confirma los datos de incremento de esta nacionalidad en los últimos años. Finalmente, Gómez-Tavira entiende que el incremento de población italiana se debe «seguramente a argentinos con la doble nacionalidad».La población extranjera más numerosa es la rumana (198.377 personas), que supone el 22,95% del total. Le sigue la marroquí (78.290 personas, 9,06%) y cierran el podio los ciudadanos chinos (58.2012 personas, 6,73%). Al final del escalafón se encuentran los portugueses (15.285 ciudadanos, 1,77%).







Parla es la localidad de la región en la que se concentra una mayor población foránea con derechos hasta representar el 21,58% de la población. Le siguen Coslada (19,72%), Alcalá de Henares (19,38) y Torrejón de Ardoz (18,89%). El porcentaje que tiene la capital es del 12,44%. En el último año, fue Madrid en donde creció más la población extranjera (8.845 ciudadanos), seguida de Alcalá de Henares (776) y Getafe (759).Se le echa un ojo a los municipios en los que el peso de la población extranjera es mayor, el municipio de Ambite se sitúa en la cabeza (30,7%), seguido de Rascafría (28,40%) y Fresnedillas de la Oliva (27,73%) junto a Estremera (27,18%) que van a la par. En total, la Comunidad de Madrid tiene un porcentaje de 13,10% (864.485 personas).Para la Consejería de Servicios Sociales, el Barómetro de Inmigración de la Comunidad de Madrid 2016 señala que «la población de origen extranjero que reside en la región se encuentra cada vez más integrada en la sociedad madrileña. Según este medidor, elaborado por el Observatorio de Inmigración-Centro de Estudios y Datos de la Comunidad de Madrid, el 90,5% de los extranjeros residentes de la Comunidad de Madrid se sienten integrados en la sociedad, tres puntos más que en el anterior Barómetro realizado en 2014», precisa.«El Gobierno regional aporta las herramientas y recursos necesarios para facilitar la autonomía personal de los inmigrantes, su participación social y la mejora de la convivencia», asegura un portavoz. Pone como ejemplo de ello los ocho Centros de Participación e Integración (CEPI) con los que cuenta la región, «lugares de encuentro para todos los madrileños, sea cual sea su nacionalidad, donde pueden tener acceso a diversas actividades como cursos de formación, asesoría jurídica, talleres de búsqueda y mejora de empleo, variados programas culturales y actividades deportivas. A diciembre de 2016 sostienen que cuentan con la participación de casi 39.000 personas y con más de 21.000 usuarios que acuden a las asesorías individuales.._


----------



## Linthor (16 Abr 2017)

Menos mal que llegará Pablemos y construirá un muro en toda la cornisa cantábrica, mediteránea y atlántica. Las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla serán fortificadas al máximo. ::


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Abr 2017)

de momento, el gobierno ppero sale a alta mar, más allá de alborán, a recoger a los ocupantes de barcos patera.

que está bien, no vamos a dejar que se ahoguen.

pero como luego los traen en vez de devolverlos, el efecto llamada continúa


----------



## Turgot (12 May 2017)

_*La Ponencia ha sido elaborada por la senadora del PP Maribel Sánchez, el alcalde de Canjáyar, Francisco Alonso, la teniente alcalde de Roquetas de Mar, Eloisa Cabrera, y la concejal del Ayuntamiento de Fines, Paqui Trinidad
El Partido Popular de Almería ha presentado esta mañana la Ponencia Social elaborada por la senadora Maribel Sánchez, el alcalde de Canjáyar, Francisco Alonso, la teniente alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Roquetas de Mar, Eloisa Cabrera, y la concejal de Ayuntamiento de Fines, Paqui Trinidad, y que tiene como objetivo principal “mejorar el bienestar de los almerienses”.*

La coordinadora de la Ponencia, Maribel Sánchez, ha comenzado su intervención señalando que “la política del PP gira en torno a las personas que son la prioridad principal del PP de Almería”, y en la Ponencia queda claro lo que el PP quiere para Almería “mejorar el día a día de los almerienses”.

En primer lugar Sánchez se ha centrado en las políticas de Igualdad. En este sentido ha señalado que el PP quiere contribuir a favorecer la conciliación de la vida personal, familiar y laboral promoviendo todo alrededor de la corresponsabilidad. Según la senadora del PP hay que ver la igualdad desde un punto de vista transversal. Además, afirma que para el PP es importantísimo proteger a las mujeres que trabajan en el sector agrario almeriense y en este sentido ha apostado porque se cree la figura de la cotitularidad de las explotaciones agrícolas, así como que se trabaje para bajar el alto índice de contratación eventual de la mujer tanto en los centros de manipulado como en el campo almeriense. Por último, en esta materia ha señalado que “desde el PP vamos a luchar para que se reduzca la brecha salarial entre hombres y mujeres”.

Otro punto importante que se refleja en la Ponencia Social es que el Partido Popular va a seguir trabajando para lograr una sociedad del bienestar basada en las oportunidades para todos. “Aquellos con mayores dificultades tienen que tener siempre desde los poderes públicos y las administraciones ese aliado que renueva los obstáculos para el libre desarrollo de sus capacidades, y lograr una mayor integración de las personas con alguna discapacidad”, ha afirmado.

En cuanto al Tercer Sector, Maribel Sánchez ha destacado la enorme labor que diariamente hacen las asociaciones y los voluntarios, llegando en muchas ocasiones donde no lo hacen las administraciones públicas, y ha señalado que uno de los compromisos que se recogen en esta Ponencia es “intentar cada día estrechar más las relaciones con esas asociaciones para tener la información de primera mano de lo que está pasando en la sociedad y de los problemas que tienen las personas con mayores dificultades”.

Además, ha dicho que “para el PP la mejor política social en la que debemos emplear todos nuestros esfuerzos es el empleo. Habiendo empleo se pueden cubrir muchos servicios necesarios en la sociedad y se pueden pagar con holgura las pensiones de nuestros mayores”.

Por último ha señalado que la provincia de Almería alcanzará las mayores cotas de bienestar cuando se consiga el reto que tenemos en Andalucía y es que “el PP llegue a gestionar los intereses de todos los andaluces y almerienses”.

“Con el esfuerzo que está haciendo Juanma Moreno y con las ayudas de todos lograremos llegar a ese punto álgido que necesita Almería, vamos a trabajar para conseguirlo porque será el mayor momento de bienestar social que lograrán los almerienses”, ha finalizado.

FRANCISCO ALONSO

Por su parte el alcalde de Canjáyar, Francisco Alonso, ha señalado que la Ponencia Social es una “declaración de intenciones del PP de Almería en cuanto al tema social”.


Alonso se ha centrado en la Educación y ha explicado que “el PP se compromete a trabajar, luchar e instar a las instituciones que corresponda para conseguir un sistema educativo garantista, para que nuestros alumnos consigan la excelencia en su formación, porque cualquier sociedad que se precie debe tener un sistema educativo que forme a los alumnos de forma completa”.

En su intervención ante los medios, el alcalde de Canjáyar ha lamentado la mala posición en la que queda España y sobre todo Andalucía dentro del Informe PISA y ha destacado que esto es un indicativo de que nuestro sistema no es bueno.

“Desde Almería queremos que se modifiquen estos sistemas y que el alumno tenga ilusión, estímulos y disciplina, y que entienda que el trabajo es fundamental para conseguir todo lo que se plantee”::, ha dicho.

Además, se ha referido a las infraestructuras educativas en la provincia y ha lamentado que Almería sea líder de las ocho provincias andaluzas en cuanto al número de caracolas, así como que en lo referente a estudios como danza, música, o idiomas se tengan que compartir instalaciones y los alumnos no cuenten por ejemplo con un auditorio para el Real Conservatorio de Música de Almería.

Francisco Alonso ha expuesto también la necesidad de apostar por la Universidad de Almería para que muestre su excelencia como máximo nivel académico y tenga unas arcas limpias y no endeudadas como ocurre actualmente.
Por último ha concluido que todos los objetivos reflejados en la Ponencia Social serán líneas de actuación del Partido Popular.


ELOISA CABRERA

Por su parte, la teniente alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Roquetas de Mar, Eloisa Cabrera, ha destacado que la prioridad del PP es mejorar el bienestar de los almerienses, y lo que pretende el PP a través de esta Ponencia es que sea “un documento de trabajo de la Almería que queremos, que necesitamos, de la Almería que reivindicamos, porque no queremos ser una provincia de segunda”.

En este sentido ha manifestado que la Junta castiga a los almerienses en materia sanitaria, y que si la situación se salva es gracias a los magníficos profesionales que tenemos en Almería.
Eloisa Cabrera ha reivindicado la necesidad de que el Hospital Materno-Infantil se acabe cuanto antes y que una vez abierto cuente con una nueva plantilla y no con la que hay actualmente en Torrecárdenas. Además, ha lamentado la falta de matronas en la provincia, donde actualmente sólo contamos con cuatro; la situación en la que se encuentra el Hospital de La Inmaculada donde faltan especialistas; y ha denunciado la situación de la sanidad en el municipio de Roquetas de Mar, pidiendo a la Junta “una sanidad mínimamente digna y como se merecen los ciudadanos”.

“Desde el PP vamos a impulsar medidas en materia sanitaria y vamos a ir de la mano de los profesionales con los que nos hemos reunido para tener una visión real de cómo está la sanidad en Almería. Tenemos claro que es mejorable y no vamos a dejar de reivindicar lo que Almería por derecho necesita”, ha afirmado.

En materia de Inmigración ha manifestado que “Almería es diversa, plural, tierra de acogida, somos hospitalarios y solidarios, por eso apoyamos una inmigración legal, ordenada, respetuosa con los valores y libertades, y los derechos y obligaciones. Nos comprometemos a que las personas inmigrantes disfruten de *los mismos derechos* y tengan las mismas obligaciones *que los ciudadanos españoles”*.

Y finalmente se ha referido a la Violencia de Género, calificándola como la peor desigualdad que puede sufrir una mujer.

“En nuestro partido no hemos parado de perseguir esta lacra social, no queremos una víctima más y desde el PP vamos a prestar asesoramiento en esta materia y continuaremos impulsando y coordinando actividades para el desarrollo y ejecución de planes de igualdad de oportunidades para las mujeres, hasta que seamos capaces de erradicar esta lacra social”, ha finalizado.

PAQUI TRINIDAD

Por último, la concejal de Asuntos Sociales del Ayuntamiento de Fines, Paqui Trinidad ha destacado la importancia que para el PP tienen la familia, los colectivos que peor lo están pasando, y los mayores.
En este sentido ha señalado que desde el PP de Almería se va a trabajar sin descanso por favorecer las necesidades de las personas más necesitadas. “Vamos a trabajar por la inclusión de todos aquellos que peor lo están pasando en nuestra provincia”, ha dicho.

También ha señalado que el PP respeta profundamente a los mayores, y que desde el partido “vamos a trabajar para fomentar el envejecimiento activo y saludable, con el fin de que lleven una vida más cómoda y solvente, y que se sientan útiles_
*
PARO (OFICIAL) EN ALMERÍA: 25,13%*


----------



## superprogre (12 May 2017)

Son los mejores y tal.


----------



## Turgot (26 May 2017)

_Llega una treintena de inmigrantes a Castilla-La Mancha procedentes de Ceuta
Son subsaharianos que han sido trasladados al centro de ACCEM en Sigüenza

El Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes de Ceuta ha trasladado a Castilla-La Mancha a una treintena de inmigrantes subsaharianos para descongestionar el centro ceutí, que ha llegado a acoger a 550 personas cuando su capacidad es de 512 plazas. En concreto, han sido trasladados al centro que ACCEM tiene en Sigüenza, en la provincia de Guadalajara.

Se trata de jóvenes varones, procedentes de Guinea, Camerún, Gambia y Costa de Marfil, que habían conseguido entrar de manera irregular en España, el pasado mes de febrero a través del paso fronterizo entre Ceuta y Marruecos.
Braulio Carlés, responsable de ACCEM en la región, ha pasado por 'La Ventana de Castilla-La Mancha' donde ha explicado que los refugiados en Sigüenza son una treinta de jóvenes, de entre 18 a 21 años, acogidos dentro de un programa de emergencia, a los que se les está dando clases de español y se estudia a donde pueden ser derivados.
En este sentido, el responsable de ACCEM entiende que España y Castilla-La Mancha están preparadas para acoger a un mayor número de refugiados que llegan a nuestro país huyendo de la guerra o el hambre. Escucha la entrevista_


----------



## Turgot (7 Jun 2017)

Noticia de 2016, pero ayer Margallo dijo lo mismo en 13 TV


_*Margallo dice que los inmigrantes pueden garantizar el Estado del bienestar*

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores en funciones, José Manuel García-Margallo, ha dicho hoy que el esfuerzo que está haciendo la UE en la crisis de los refugiados es "mínimo" y ha asegurado que los inmigrantes son un "fenómeno compensatorio" que puede garantizar el Estado del bienestar.

José Manuel García-Margallo ha participado en el seminario "Oportunidades y retos en el Mediterráneo Occidental", organizado en Sevilla por el Real Instituto Elcano y la Fundación Cajasol y ha centrado su intervención en la crisis de la UE y en retos como la evolución demográfica, la perdida de la competitividad y la debilidad institucional.

Sobre la crisis de los refugiados de países como Siria o Afganistán, el ministro ha señalado que el esfuerzo que está haciendo la Unión Europea es "mínimo" y ha puesto como ejemplo contrario la gran cantidad de refugiados acogidos por países como Líbano en proporción a su población.

"Si la inmigración plantea problemas es también una parte de la solución", ha aseverado García-Margallo, que se ha mostrado convencido de que los inmigrantes que llegan a la UE suponen un "fenómeno compensatorio" para garantizar y hacer viable el Estado del bienestar.

A su juicio, la política migratoria "o será europea o no será", por lo que ha defendido controlar la inmigración ilegal y canalizar la legal, además de incrementar la cooperación internacional para permitir la integración y paliar los éxodos masivos.

Según el ministro, la "prioridad máxima" de la política exterior española es el Magreb y, en especial, Marruecos, y ha precisado que el objetivo debe ser la integración de los habitantes de estos países y reformar la cooperación con ellos.

Por otro lado, se ha referido a la posible salida del Reino Unido de la UE, una posibilidad -ha afirmado- que en caso de confirmarse "obligaría" a la federalización de los países miembros que tienen la misma moneda.

Por su parte, el vicepresidente de la Junta de Andalucía, Manuel Jiménez Barrios, ha subrayado la necesidad de relanzar la cooperación euromediterránea, sobre todo en el desarrollo económico y social, y ha destacado la conveniencia de este debate en un momento en el que el Magreb y el Mediterráneo viven "conflictos y tensiones" y por el "fenómeno gravísimo de crisis humanitaria derivado de la migración por los conflictos armados".

En este sentido, ha lamentado "la falta de resultados e incluso de sensibilidad de algunas instituciones y algunos Estados que -en su opinión- actúan con una visión "cortoplacista"._


----------



## Pepejosé (8 Jun 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Noticia de 2016, pero ayer Margallo dijo lo mismo en 13 TV
> 
> 
> _*Margallo dice que los inmigrantes pueden garantizar el Estado del bienestar*
> ...



Pues sí, no está de más recordar esto de vez en cuando.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M10 FHD mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Turgot (9 Jun 2017)

Recordad que según fuentes oficiales 2 de cada 3 ilegales se quedan.

Sacado de EFE

_Canarias ha recibido un total de 2.475 inmigrantes irregulares entre el 2012 y el 2016, un periodo en el que la cifra de los llegados a España fue, en conjunto, de 57.218, según datos facilitados por el Gobierno en la respuesta a una pregunta del senador Jon Iñarritu a la que ha tenido acceso Efe.

Melilla ha sido en esos años el principal punto de acceso en las entradas irregulares de extranjeros a territorio nacional, ya que ha abarcado el 41,5 %, llegando a contabilizar 23.777.

La mayor parte de los accesos irregulares a Melilla en los últimos cinco años se produjeron por vías no especificadas, 16.480 en concreto, mientras que 3.042 lo hicieron por la valla, 1.159 en embarcación y 495 en vehículo.

La inmigración irregular ha experimentado en Melilla una línea ascendente desde el inicio de la primera legislatura de Rajoy hasta 2015, siendo ese año el de mayor número de entradas, con 9.169.

Melilla encabeza los puntos de acceso irregular a España en los últimos cinco años, con 23.777 entradas, seguida de Ceuta, con 8.885, Almería (7.850), Cádiz (7.199), Granada (4.670), Las Palmas (2.325), Murcia (1.483), Málaga (415), Alicante (327), Santa Cruz de Tenerife (150), Islas Baleares (111), Valencia (25) y Córdoba (1).

De las 57.218 entradas irregulares que hubo en España entre 2012 y 2016, 28.661 fueron por vía terrestre y 28.557 por vía marítima._


----------



## un pringao (9 Jun 2017)

Los paises exportadores, España lo es, necesitan mano de obra barata para aumentar la productividad, ritmos de trabajo de esclavitud y salarios de mierda, y pa eso necesitan inmigrantes analfabetos a los que les explotan y no se quejan, y los mas analfabetos son los moros.

El problema es que esos inmigrantes son islamistas y tienen de media ocho hijos, mientras que los españoles tenemos de media un hijo, asi en veinte años la mitad de la poblacion sera islamista, y los hijos de los moros no quieren hacer los trabajos de mierda de sus padres.

Los islamistas haran su propio partido, tomaran el poder y putearan a los cristianos pa que nos vayamos y dejemos nuestros empleos a los islamistas, y tengamos que malvender nuestras propiedades y dejarselas a los islamistas, como esta sucediendo en Turquia y otros paises.

Habeis vendido España por dinero, gilipollas.


----------



## Miwiz (9 Jun 2017)

un pringao dijo:


> Los paises exportadores, España lo es, necesitan mano de obra barata para aumentar la productividad, ritmos de trabajo de esclavitud y salarios de mierda, y pa eso necesitan inmigrantes analfabetos a los que les explotan y no se quejan, y los mas analfabetos son los moros.
> 
> El problema es que esos inmigrantes son islamistas y tienen de media ocho hijos, mientras que los españoles tenemos de media un hijo, asi en veinte años la mitad de la poblacion sera islamista, y los hijos de los moros no quieren hacer los trabajos de mierda de sus padres.
> 
> ...



¿Y lo que se han forrado los 4 listos de turno a costa de los españoles?


----------



## Turgot (9 Jun 2017)

No retrasvindo, no trates de mentir con la regularización de Caldera, porque no cuela.


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Jun 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> No retrasvindo, no trates de mentir con la regularización de Caldera, porque no cuela.



El interés tuyo es dar ala a este tema para tener contento a tu amado amo.


----------



## Turgot (10 Jun 2017)

La verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o Zapatero

Rajoy Bonobus Debate con Zapatero - YouTube


----------



## un pringao (10 Jun 2017)

Miwiz dijo:


> ¿Y lo que se han forrado los 4 listos de turno a costa de los españoles?



De eso se trata, esto es un ladrozinio.

En el siglo pasado veias a un negro por la calle y era un jugador de baloncesto.

Fredi tu subcontratas a tu hermano pequeño pa hacer comentarios verdad? subcontrata x4.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 09:09 ----------

Pa mantener la poblacion se necesita 2,1 hijos por pareja, el coma algo es por la mortalidad, y los españoles tienen 1,1 hijos por pareja, o sea que en x años la poblacion española sera la mitad.

Y por el otro lado, los islamistas tienen 8,3 hijos por pareja, luego cada x años se multiplican por cuatro, y por eso y lo otro en veinte o treinta años la mitad de la poblacion sera islamista.

Y es mu facil ver lo que pasara porque ya esta pasando en Turquia, los islamistas estan echando a los cristianos, les presionan pa quitarles el empleo y pa que tengan que huir malvendiendo sus propiedades.

Con el rollo de la religion, con las leyes islamistas y dando por culo, los islamistas se quedan con los empleos y las propiedades de los cristianos, y eso pasara aqui, porque los hijos de los inmigrantes no querran hacer los trabajos de mierda de sus padres cuando sean la mayoria de la poblacion.

Asi que iros preparando, o les echamos ahora o cuando sean la mayoria de la poblacion o los españoles tendremos que emigrar.


----------



## Turgot (13 Jun 2017)

_*Trasladan 40 Inmigrantes de Ceuta a Madrid, La Mancha y Andalucía*

El Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes (CETI) de Ceuta ha continuado esta tarde con su proceso de descongestión con el traslado de 40 inmigrantes subsaharianos hacia centros de acogida de Andalucía, Madrid y Castilla La Mancha.

Según han informado a Efe fuentes de la Delegación del Gobierno, la salida ha provocado que el centro se encuentre cerca de alcanzar su capacidad ideal al acoger hoy a 550 personas y estar preparado para 512 plazas.

Los inmigrantes han embarcado dentro del proceso abierto para agilizar la salida de estas personas que se efectúa casi semanalmente y que se había visto alterado la pasada semana, cuando no se organizó ningún traslado.

El grupo estaba compuesto por 40 personas, todas ellas jóvenes varones procedentes de Guinea, Camerún, Gambia y Costa de Marfil, que habían conseguido entrar de manera irregular en Ceuta a través del paso fronterizo con Marruecos en las entradas masivas en grupo registradas en la ciudad el pasado mes de febrero.

Estos inmigrantes han sido repartidos por las comunidades de Andalucía, Madrid y Castilla La Mancha gracias a diferentes organizaciones no gubernamentales que se hacen cargo de su custodia.

La salida de este grupo ha permitido aliviar el Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes que, a fecha de hoy, tiene censados alrededor de 550 personas pese a disponer de 512 plazas después de haber llegado a tener a más de 1.200 personas en el mes de febrero de este año.
_


----------



## Hermericus (13 Jun 2017)

Vete al pedo , gilipollas.

Todo el mundo tiene ojos en la cara para ver cuantos moros y negros había en España en 2004, y cuantos en 2012.

Gobierno del Bobo Solemne.


----------



## Turgot (13 Jun 2017)

Hermericus dijo:


> Todo el mundo tiene ojos en la cara para ver cuantos moros y negros había en España en 2004, y cuantos en 2012.
> 
> .



Tú al parecer no tienes.


----------



## Turgot (18 Jun 2017)

_Editorial del 7 de junio de 2017. 00:31h

*El deber de acoger a los represaliados de Maduro

*







El deterioro agudo de las condiciones de vida en Venezuela, la violencia institucionalizada por la dictadura de Nicolás Maduro contra el pueblo movilizado a diario en las calles, que se traduce en las 73 víctimas mortales de las manifestaciones populares contra el chavismo, ha deparado también un éxodo creciente de ciudadanos que buscan seguridad, libertad o simplemente vivir con dignidad fuera del que llegó a ser uno de los países más ricos de Iberoamérica. En España lo sabemos bien. Por razones culturales y sentimentales, nuestro país es uno de los destinos elegidos por los venezolanos para escapar del régimen bolivariano. En el marco de un récord histórico en el número de solicitudes de asilo con 15.755 el pasado año, una cuarta parte, 3.960, fue de ciudadanos venezolanos que pidieron protección por la crítica realidad de su país. De hecho, Venezuela se situó por primera vez como el Estado de origen con la mayor cantidad de demandantes de asilo, según el informe anual de la Comisión Española de Ayuda al Refugiado (CEAR). El dato trasciende aún más si se compara con los 596 venezolanos solicitantes en 2015 o los 19 que lo demandaron a comienzos de esta década. Ante esta diáspora, España tiene *el deber* de asistir y atender a los nacionales de un país hermano con quienes nos ligan sólidos vínculos históricos y afectivos, más aún por huir de un régimen represor



_

Los mexicanos o salvadoreños también son países hermanos y tal, pero esos no tiene que huis de nada, ¿verdad Marhuender? :rolleye:


----------



## Turgot (24 Jun 2017)

_*PP: Destacamos el papel cada vez más relevante de España en la UE, que está ejerciendo una nueva posición de liderazgo
Comparecencia del secretario de Estado para la Unión Europea*

Se han revisado al alza las previsiones de crecimiento para 2017 hasta el 2,8%. España crece mucho más que la zona euro y se aproxima al PIB previo a la crisis, en parte gracias a la inversión.

La portavoz del GPP en la Comisión Mixta de la Unión Europea, Concepción de Santa Ana, ha destacado “el papel cada vez más relevante de España en la UE, que está ejerciendo una nueva posición de liderazgo y lo vimos recientemente en la pasada Cumbre de Versalles junto a Alemania, a Francia e Italia”.

Durante la comparecencia del secretario de Estado para la Unión Europea la portavoz popular ha reiterado que “en estos momentos somos un ejemplo a seguir en el terreno económico y nuestra economía ha realizado reformas que han permitido que seamos uno de los países del entorno europeo que presenta en estos momentos mayores tasas de crecimiento”.

En su opinión, “estamos en una excelente situación para contribuir al desarrollo de una Europa más fuerte en materia de política exterior y de seguridad como se ha puesto de manifiesto desde la cumbre de Bratislava del pasado septiembre”.

La portavoz del PP ha querido resaltar que “hay una relevante importancia de la lucha contra el terrorismo en la agenda europea y, por desgracia, somos un país que hemos sufrido la lacra del terrorismo nacional e internacional y nuestra experiencia en la lucha antiterrorista nos convierte en un país de referencia para Europa”.

Por otro lado, ha destacado que “España puede estar orgullosa de haber logrado la integración de más de seis millones de inmigrantes en un tiempo récord lo que ha permitido que no aparezcan movimientos xenófobos de ningún tipo”.

En este sentido, ha subrayado que “somos una pieza clave en todo lo relacionado con la gestión de la migración donde hemos sabido realizar una gestión eficaz basada en acuerdos de cooperación política y migratoria con países terceros”.

Así, ha puesto en valor que “hemos exportado el denominado modelo español y esa experiencia española nos dice que es necesario en materia migratoria un Plan Global que incida en todas las etapas del flujo de personas, con especial incidencia en solucionar las causas en origen”.

Por tanto, ha aclarado que “España tiene mucho que ofrecer a Europa, a una Europa que tiene ante sí importantísimos desafíos, como lo son todos lo que se van a tratar en el próximo Consejo Europeo y donde además perseguimos objetivos comunes como el fortalecimiento de Europa; la protección de los ciudadanos a través de medidas eficaces en la lucha contra el terrorismo; seguridad y defensa comunes; desarrollo económico en un mundo globalizado y la migración y protección de las fronteras exteriores”._


----------



## Turgot (27 Jun 2017)

Sacado de La Información

*Ceuta agradece al Gobierno central su "sensibilidad" al hacerse cargo de casi el 50% del coste de atención a los MENA*
_
El presidente del Gobierno de Ceuta, Juan Vivas (PP), ha alabado y agradecido este sábado al Ejecutivo que preside Mariano Rajoy su "sensibilidad con la problemática singular de la ciudad autónoma como frontera terrestre de la UE en África" después de que el Consejo de Ministros aprobase elevar de 1,3 a 2,3 millones de euros al año su aportación para la atención a los Menores Extranjeros No Acompañados (MENA) que tutela la Administración autonómica.

En declaraciones a los medios, Vivas se ha congratulado por la "respuesta positiva" que ha dado el Gobierno de España a un servicio al que la Ciudad Autónoma destina cada ejercicio "más de cinco millones de euros" que a partir de este ejercicio se sufragarán casi a partes iguales con el Estado.

El Gobierno de Ceuta tutela actualmente a "170" menores foráneos no acompañados, la inmensa mayoría varones adolescentes procedentes de Marruecos y tiene pendiente desde hace años la construcción de un equipamiento específico para dar acogida a este colectivo.

No obstante, Vivas ha advertido que el millón de euros extra que recibirá la Ciudad "no necesariamente" tendrá que ir dedicado a ampliar el presupuesto del Área de Menores. "Se trata de una inyección presupuestaria que se dedicará a actuar en beneficio de la ciudadanía", ha apuntado._


----------



## Linthor (28 Jun 2017)




----------



## lacuentaatras (28 Jun 2017)

del "y tú más" al " y tú primero"...


----------



## laresial (28 Jun 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



desgraciados traidores mentirosos, genocidas homicidas sacamantecas anti-españoles, ladrones...

Si sólo fuera la inmigración masiva.

El apoyo del PP al aborto libre y gratuito en el Senado desata las críticas internas | La Gaceta
_'Es una vergüenza' 
El apoyo del PP al aborto libre y gratuito en el Senado desata las críticas internas_


----------



## Miwiz (28 Jun 2017)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> del "y tú más" al " y tú primero"...



Se amplían las excusas de la derecha, es lo de siempre, crear apariencias.

Cuando te señalan sin sentido y sin probar nada mientras quien te señala está plagado de corrupción ¿qué harías? Creo que el trilero te ha sacado el dinero.


----------



## Turgot (28 Jun 2017)

No es y tu más, ni y tu primero.

Es que el PP pretende venderse como un partido antiinmigración y sus votantes retrasados se lo tragan


----------



## wanamaker (28 Jun 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> No es y tu más, ni y tu primero.
> 
> Es que el PP pretende venderse como un partido antiinmigración y sus votantes retrasados se lo tragan



No es cierto.
El PP no pretende venderse como el partido anti inmigracion. Tenemos declaraciones de la Trotona que lo demuestran.
Son los otros los que intentan vender al PP como el partido anti inmigracion.
Ante lo cual solo queda saber si no tienen ni puta idea de lo que piensa el pueblo al respecto o es que son sumamente retrasados.

Cuando desde Podemos dicen que el PP es rasista y xenofobo, en que cojones estan pensando?
Son idiotas que creen que esa postura les da votos?
De verdad creen que el PP es anti inmigracion?
Por que cojones se empeñan en perder votos?


----------



## laresial (28 Jun 2017)

wanamaker dijo:


> No es cierto.
> El PP no pretende venderse como el partido anti inmigracion. Tenemos declaraciones de la Trotona que lo demuestran.
> Son los otros los que intentan vender al PP como el partido anti inmigracion.
> Ante lo cual solo queda saber si no tienen ni puta idea de lo que piensa el pueblo al respecto o es que son sumamente retrasados.
> ...



Por que son parte del Sistema Anti-español de Explotación ciudadana.

Cada Partido se reparte una cuota electoral, aunque al final todos sigan el mismo programa, para que ningún partido patriota anti-inmigración masiva saque cabeza, uno de ellos tiene que ser el que diga que es el patriota español, aunque haga todo lo contrario, el anti-abortista, aunque firme por el aborto libre, capitalista, cuando en realidad es el que mayor gasto social tiene y además con un endeudamiento masivo.

Todos hacen lo mismo, pero en el guiñol de la Casta Parasitaria, los payasos, se reparten los papeles para engañar al ciudadano.

Y cuela, vaya si cuela, ¿verdad?

PP fascistas.
PSOE comunistas
Podemos COmunistas (e iban de transversales)
Ciutadans (antiCasta) y ahora son los grandes mamporreros del sistema.

Y a la gente se la suda.


----------



## un pringao (28 Jun 2017)

Los empresarios pidieron inmigrantes al gobierno de Aznar porque necesitaban mano de obra barata, como por ejemplo pa los invernaderos de Andaluzia y Levante, pero pidieron cinco veces mas de lo que necesitaban.

Al haber tantos inmigrantes y de todas las nacionalidades, les pagan una mierda, que los marroquies hacen huelga, pues lo hacen los rumanos o los subsaharianos.

Y los albañiles que hacen las reformas en locales y viviendas son todos inmigrantes, y trabajan por una mierda de salario, todo eso ha bajado los salarios que es lo que querian los empresarios y que les jodan a los españolitos.

Los gobiernos de Aznar y Zapatero trajeron inmigrantes, y luego los inmigrantes trajeron a sus familias pa España, y tienen mas hijos que los españolitos, los islamistas tienen ocho hijos por pareja y los españolitos uno, al final va a haber mas descendientes de inmigrantes que de españoles.


----------



## Virolai (28 Jun 2017)

Claro que la introdujo el PP. Ahora ves a un podemita en La Sexta o Cuatro comparando al PP con Orban o Le Pen y el presentador ni pestañea


----------



## Turgot (28 Jun 2017)

wanamaker dijo:


> No es cierto.
> El PP no pretende venderse como el partido anti inmigracion.



Los cojones que no. El PP se trae un juego muy sucio con sus votantes: que si devoluciones en caliente, que si expulso a 2000 (pero meto 100.000), que si cuestiono la RGI (pero no legislo desde Madrid para impedir el abuso). Que si saco a pasear a Albiol (limpiando Badalona... de los inmigrantes que metió Aznar)

Obviamente el votante del PP con dos neuronas sabe lo que hay, pero la mayoría no las tienen.


----------



## favelados (28 Jun 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Los cojones que no. El PP se trae un juego muy sucio con sus votantes: que si devoluciones en caliente, que si expulso a 2000 (pero meto 100.000), que si cuestiono la RGI (pero no legislo desde Madrid para impedir el abuso). Que si saco a pasear a Albiol (limpiando Badalona... de los inmigrantes que metió Aznar)
> 
> Obviamente el votante del PP con dos neuronas sabe lo que hay, pero la mayoría no las tienen.



Eso no es juego sucio, no son mas que guiños electorales para recordarles a sus electores que ellos son los moderados del Frente Pro-inmigración y de paso para conseguir que se retraten los radicales....

Si vosotros entrais en el juego de llamarles fashas rachistas es vuestro problema, lo de expulsar a 20 o 30 creo que deberían hacerlo mas a menudo solo para veros a vosotros en la puerta del CIE protestando... y si después se filtran los antecedentes de los angelitos mucho mejor....

Tienen la suerte de tener delante unos tontos útiles que les hacen el trabajo sucio y además estan dispuestos a comerse el marrón


----------



## laresial (29 Jun 2017)

favelados dijo:


> Eso no es juego sucio, no son mas que guiños electorales para recordarles a sus electores que ellos son los moderados del Frente Pro-inmigración y de paso para conseguir que se retraten los radicales....
> 
> Si vosotros entrais en el juego de llamarles fashas rachistas es vuestro problema, lo de expulsar a 20 o 30 creo que deberían hacerlo mas a menudo solo para veros a vosotros en la puerta del CIE protestando... y si después se filtran los antecedentes de los angelitos mucho mejor....
> 
> Tienen la suerte de tener delante unos tontos útiles que les hacen el trabajo sucio y además estan dispuestos a comerse el marrón



Los traidores genocidas del PPSOE & CIA en su línea...

Decían, ¡Los inmigrantes se van de España por la crisis!

Los cojones pensábamos todos, MENTIRAS y sucias MENTIRAS de los cerdos endogámicos de la CASTA PARASITARIA, ¿Cómo se van a ir los inmigrantes si viven de paguitas del Estado Español?

Y claro, la puta realidad siempre supera la cerda ficción del gobierno.

La población crece por primera vez desde 2011: la inmigración sube un 22% y la emigración baja un 4% | Sociedad Home | EL MUNDO
_
La población crece por primera vez desde 2011: la inmigración sube un 22% y la emigración baja un 4%_

Un Genocidio poblaciónal en toda regla y sustitución por extranjeros.

Disfrutad lo votado, castrados.
Celebrad el Orgullo maricón.

"hay que tener en cuenta a los extranjeros que se han convertido en españoles durante este año.

_"El número de españoles ha crecido en 81.975 personas, pero eso no significa que hayan regresado a España, sino que lo que *hay detrás es un proceso de nacionalización*. Lo que ha ocurrido es que los retornos de españoles han aumentado, pero sigue habiendo un salgo negativo porque los españoles que salen son más numerosos que los que entran y las cifras son parecidas a las de los años de la crisis", explica Florentino Felgueroso, investigador asociado de la Fundación de Estudios de Economía Aplicada (Fedea)." _


----------



## wanamaker (29 Jun 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Los cojones que no. El PP se trae un juego muy sucio con sus votantes: que si devoluciones en caliente, que si expulso a 2000 (pero meto 100.000), que si cuestiono la RGI (pero no legislo desde Madrid para impedir el abuso). Que si saco a pasear a Albiol (limpiando Badalona... de los inmigrantes que metió Aznar)
> 
> Obviamente el votante del PP con dos neuronas sabe lo que hay, pero la mayoría no las tienen.



Si el PP hace juego sucio en este tema, que estan haciendo los otros cuando dicen que el PP es rasista anti refuge y demas blas?

Si el votante ppero es idiota por supuestos cantos de sirena anti inmigracion, como calificamos a los votantes del resto cuyos cantos de sirena son pro inmigracion?

El PP ya puede meter mañana 100.000 refuges y nacionalizarlos, que desde Podemos diran que son rasistas. 
No creo que sea dificil de entender lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Turgot (29 Jun 2017)

wanamaker dijo:


> Si el PP hace juego sucio en este tema, que estan haciendo los otros cuando dicen que el PP es rasista anti refuge y demas blas?
> 
> Si el votante ppero es idiota por supuestos cantos de sirena anti inmigracion, como calificamos a los votantes del resto cuyos cantos de sirena son pro inmigracion?
> 
> ...



El resto sabe lo que vota en cuanto a inmigración, la mayoría de los peperos no. Los otros no engañan, el PP lo intenta y lo medio consigue.

Esto sí que no es difícil de entender.


----------



## laresial (30 Jun 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> El resto sabe lo que vota en cuanto a inmigración, la mayoría de los peperos no. Los otros no engañan, el PP lo intenta y lo medio consigue.
> 
> Esto sí que no es difícil de entender.



El PP son unos traidores genocidas, que han metido millones de extranjeros en España, son la misma escoria que los demás, con el agravante de que dicen que van a hacer lo contrario, y hacen lo mismo.

Y mientras tanto los pajilleros mamporreros, como Ciutadans, y sus votantes, PP & lacayos, dándose palmaditas en la espalda y celebrando el Orgullo.

La población crece por primera vez desde 2011: la inmigración sube un 22% y la emigración baja un 4% | Sociedad Home | EL MUNDO
_El INE aprecia un cambio en el comportamiento de los españoles: por un lado, aumenta un 20% la inmigración y, por otro, desciende un 9% la emigración, aunque la cifra de los que se marchan (86.112, de los cuales 54.300 nacieron en España) sigue siendo superior a la de los que vienen (62.572, de los cuales 27.223 nacieron en España) y el saldo migratorio continúa siendo negativo. 

Estas cifras hay que ponerlas en cuarentena, sin embargo, porque el INE sólo contabiliza a los españoles que, al llegar al extranjero, se lo notifican a las oficinas consulares y embajadas, un ritual que en la mayoría de los casos no se hace. Además, hay que tener en cuenta a los extranjeros que se han convertido en españoles durante este año._

El PP introduce la enseñanza islámica en Educación Primaria para

_Tras un acuerdo con la Comisión Islámica de España El PP introduce la enseñanza islámica en Educación Primaria para “conocer y arraigar la fe en Al-lah, creador del Universo y Único Dios adorado”_

El apoyo del PP al aborto libre y gratuito en el Senado desata las críticas internas | La Gaceta
_El apoyo del PP al aborto libre y gratuito en el Senado desata las críticas internas_

El PP «asume como propia» la ley del matrimonio homosexual
_El PP «asume como propia» la ley del matrimonio homosexual_

¿Con "amigos" como estos, quien necesita enemigos?


----------



## Turgot (30 Jun 2017)




----------



## Le Truhan (30 Jun 2017)

Noticias de 1999 y 2000, donde CIU, PNV y PSOE presionaban mucho para que se abriera la mano a inmigrantes y el PP apoyaba más inmigración, de hecho criticaron la ley del PP de 2000, que nunca se cumplio
Todos los inmigrantes podrán acogerse a otra regularización extraordinaria | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

PP, PSOE y CiU apoyan la discriminación positiva entre trabajadores de igual cualificación | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

El Congreso aprueba la Ley de Extranjería con el rechazo general al recorte de derechos | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Antonio Hernando, el ex portavoz del PSOE era el vicepresidente de la asociación de trabajadores marroquies en España, para que lo sepa Turgot y compañia, como él defiende tanto a la izquierda e ideologicamente ellos marcan la tendencia en España no el centro izquierda pepero.


----------



## Turgot (2 Jul 2017)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Noticias de 1999 y 2000, donde CIU, PNV y PSOE presionaban mucho para que se abriera la mano a inmigrantes y el PP apoyaba más inmigración, de hecho criticaron la ley del PP de 2000, que nunca se cumplio
> Todos los inmigrantes podrán acogerse a otra regularización extraordinaria | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> 
> PP, PSOE y CiU apoyan la discriminación positiva entre trabajadores de igual cualificación | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> ...



El PP en el 2000 tenía mayoría absoluta, podía hacer lo que quisiera


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Jul 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> El PP en el 2000 tenía mayoría absoluta, podía hacer lo que quisiera



y lo hizo ::


----------



## singladura (2 Jul 2017)

Cada vez que veo a aznar me acuerdo de esta movida. Yo creo que estaba estudiado. Coincidió con el agotamiento del boom de la droga por todo el país, la entrada en la UE y en el euro, se vislumbraba la aparición de internet, la eclosión de medios de comunicación... Demasiadas coincidencias para que todo haya sido "sin querer". Con el programa de los refugiados pretende ahora emular "la hazaña" en beneficio de la izquierda.


----------



## Turgot (2 Jul 2017)

Los venezolanos los primeros, cuando nunca habían sido uno de los grupos más importantes de inmigración. El PP importando votantes a puntapala.


----------



## un pringao (3 Jul 2017)

Ya estan aqui...
Mercado inmobiliario: Sociedades offshore y cash: así se compra la élite venezolana el barrio de Salamanca. Noticias de España

Pa que luego hablen los peperos de Venezuela, y los tenemos en el barrio de Salamanca en Madrid.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Jul 2017)

y sus hijos repartiendo comida a domicilio en bici...

me parece que son considerados refugees, y tienen permiso de trabajo nada más llegar.


----------



## gusan@vel@z (3 Jul 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



Es que España era un país rico.

Enviado desde mi SM-J100H mediante Tapatalk


----------



## un pringao (3 Jul 2017)

Y no solo inmigrantes, los alemanes y los ingleses se estan adueñando de municipios en las Baleares y el Levante, no es solo que se han hecho con casi todas las propiedades, es que ademas, como son mayoria y estan empadronados, estan gobernando los Ayuntamientos.

Y de inmigrantes que se han hecho con barrios enteros ya ni hablamos.

Los inmigrantes se concentran en los mismos barrios, se empadronan, y cuando sean mayoria pondran de candidato a un latino o a un islamista y se haran con el Ayuntamiento, y haran las ordenanzas municipales que les interese y los españolitos no seremos nadie en nuestra tierra.


----------



## Turgot (3 Jul 2017)

Sacado de La Voz de Galicia, caralho

_*En el último año creció en 4.772 residentes llegados del extranjero, aunque perdió 9.495 habitantes por el declive demográfico
*






Galicia ha conseguido frenar la sangría migratoria, al menos con el extranjero. El ligerísimo crecimiento que el 2015 propició, con 41 personas llegadas del extranjero más que las que se fueron a vivir a otros países, no solo se estabilizó durante el 2016 y hasta el 1 de enero pasado, sino que supuso para la comunidad gallega un balón de oxígeno notable que permitió frenar una caída de su censo de fuerte intensidad. Durante todo el año llegaron 4.772 personas del exterior más que las que emigraron al extranjero, hecho que colocó a Galicia de forma inédita como la sexta autonomía que más inmigrantes captó en España, solo por detrás de Cataluña, Madrid, Canarias, Baleares y Andalucía, y por delante incluso de comunidades con más poder económico como el País Vasco, Valencia o Navarra. Eso sí, en esta ocasión solo Extremadura y Castilla-La Mancha tuvieron saldos migratorios con el exterior negativos, hecho que ayudó al conjunto del Estado a crecer en población residente por primera vez desde el 2011.

Población de Galicia en millones de personas
El censo de España ha pasado a ser a 1 de enero del 2017 de 46.528.966 residentes, con un incremento de 88.867 personas, de los que 6.892 tienen pasaporte de otro país y 81.975 español, si bien el Instituto Nacional de Estadística subraya que en este último contingente se encuentran numerosos extranjeros que obtuvieron la concesión de la nacionalidad española. En el caso de Galicia, la llegada de inmigración extranjera ha sido determinante para reflejar un saldo exterior positivo, dado que fueron 5.046 más los nacionales de otros países que se establecieron en la comunidad que los que se marcharon. En concreto, llegaron durante todo el 2016 un total de 8.526 extranjeros, frente a los 6.244 que lo hicieron un año antes. Abandonaron la comunidad a lo largo del pasado año 3.480 residentes con pasaporte de otros países, frente a los 3.854 que lo hicieron durante el 2015.
Y mientras crece la llegada de extranjeros a Galicia, también decreció la marcha de gallegos y otros nacionales desde Galicia a otros países. Pasó de 6.285 en el 2015 a 4.906 en el 2016. Las buenas noticias que para la estabilización de la población aporta el saldo migratorio con el exterior, no está acompasada sin embargo en el caso gallego por el comportamiento de los movimientos de población con el resto de España, y mucho menos con la evolución vegetativa de la comunidad y su relación entre nacimientos y fallecimientos. El año pasado se marcharon a otras comunidades autónomas 1.584 residentes en Galicia más que las llegaron para asentarse desde el resto del Estado. Eso sí, la fuga hacia otras comunidades se frena ligeramente, en 307 personas en dicho intercambio interno. Con todo, la población que el INE certifica para Galicia a fecha 1 de enero de 2017 queda establecida en 2.710.607 habitantes, 9.495 menos que en el arranque del 2015, fruto de una natalidad a la baja, aumento de la mortalidad y un saldo migratorio que al menos en la relación con el extranjero ha permitido esta vez mitigar la fuga que se mantiene hacia el resto de España. Con un 0,35% de pérdida de población, Galicia es la quinta autonomía que más población pierde, tras Castilla y León (-0,76); Extremadura (-0,67); Asturias (0,62), y Castilla-La Mancha (0,42). Baleares, que gana 15.312 residentes, es la comunidad que más crece, seguidas de Canarias, Madrid, Ceuta y Navarra. _


----------



## Turgot (8 Jul 2017)

Ahora el que quiera entender que entienda la estrategia del PP con la inmigración, que no se diferencia en nada de la del PSOE o Podemos, excepto en que se buscan coartadas ante sus votantes más cortitos.

La paradoja de los CIE: España encierra a inmigrantes de países en guerra a los que no puede expulsar

_El Gobierno también informa a la senadora de que "el número total de expulsiones en 2016 fue de 5.051 de las cuales, para asegurar la ejecución de las mismas, 2.110 fueron ingresadas en un CIE". De ello se deduce que las personas que no requirieron de dicha medida cautelar fueron 2.941, indica el Gobierno. "Se ha expulsado mucha más gente desde las comisarías que desde los CIE. La mayoría de los expulsados lo son por estancia irregular, no por comisión de delitos", opina Mora._

Venezuela, Marruecos y Colombia encabezan la inmigración en España | España | EL PAÍS

_
En lo peor de la crisis económica, en 2013, España perdió un cuarto de millón de habitantes por esta vía. Desde entonces, la inmigración empezó a recuperarse y la emigración perdió intensidad. Ya en 2015, llegaron más extranjeros que los que se fueron, pero la salida de españoles hacía que aún predominase por escaso margen la emigración. Por fin, en 2016 el saldo migratorio volvió a ser positivo en 89.126 personas, con la llegada de inmigrantes más intensa desde 2008: 417.033_


----------



## Turgot (10 Jul 2017)

_EFE. 10.07.2017 - 13:37h La población de la Unión Europea (UE) se situó en enero de 2017 en 511,8 millones de personas frente a los 510,3 millones registrados en el mismo mes del año anterior, un impulso positivo debido a la migración recibida en territorio comunitario. Según una primera estimación de la oficina europea de estadística, Eurostat, en 2016 se registraron tantos nacimientos como fallecimientos de ciudadanos comunitarios (5,1 millones), por lo que el cambio natural de población fue neutro y el aumento respecto al año anterior se atribuye a la migración neta. Este aumento poblacional supone un millón y medio más de ciudadanos comunitarios a principios de 2017 frente a las cifras de principios de 2016. Los mayores incrementos de población se registraron en Luxemburgo (con 19,8 residentes más por cada mil habitantes), Suecia (14,5 por cada mil), Malta (13,8 por cada mil), Irlanda (10,6 por cada mil) y Austria (9,5 por cada mil). Por el contrario, los mayores descensos se dieron en países del norte y este de Europa como Lituania (con 14,2 residentes menos por cada mil habitantes), Letonia (9,6 por cada mil), Croacia (8,7 menos por cada mil), Bulgaria (7,3 por cada mil) y Rumanía (6,2 por cada mil). España registró un incremento de 1,9 habitantes por cada mil en su población, al pasar de 46,44 millones en 2016 a 46,53 en 2017. En términos absolutos, Alemania continua copando la mayor porción de ciudadanos comunitarios, con 82,8 millones (16,2% del total), por delante de Francia (67 millones, 13% del total), Reino Unido (65,8 millones, 12,9%), Italia (60,6 millones, 11,8%) o España (46,5 millones, 9,1%). Alemania continua copando la mayor porción de ciudadanos comunitarios, con 82,8 millones, un 16,2% del total La tasa bruta de natalidad fue más elevada en países como Irlanda (13,5 nacimientos por cada mil habitantes) o Suecia (11,8 por cada mil), mientras que los Estados miembros del sur registraron datos más reducidos, con Italia (7,8), Portugal (8,4), Grecia (8,6) y España (8,7) marcando los datos más bajos de la UE en este aspecto. Un total de 5,1 millones de bebés nacieron en los Veintiocho en 2016, 11.000 más que en el año anterior, con una tasa bruta de natalidad a nivel europeo de diez nacimientos por cada mil habitantes. Por el contrario, la tasa bruta de mortalidad fue más reducida en Irlanda, Chipre (ambos con 6,4 muertes por cada mil habitantes) y Luxemburgo (6,8) y registró cotas más altas en Bulgaria (15,1), Letonia (14,6) y Lituania (14,3). La UE registró 5,1 millones de fallecimientos en 2016, 91.000 menos que en el año anterior, lo cual supone una tasa bruta de mortalidad de diez fallecimientos por cada mil habitantes. Así, Irlanda se mantuvo como el Estado miembro en el que los nacimientos superaron en mayor medida a los fallecimientos, con un aumento natural de población (sin contar con la inmigración) del 7,1%. Por el contrario, los fallecimientos superaron en mayor medida a los nacimientos en Bulgaria, que registró un descenso poblacional natural del 6%. España, con 406.600 nacimientos y 406.800 muertes, registró un descenso natural de su población de unos 200 habitantes.

Ver más en: La inmigración impulsa la población europea hasta 512 millones de personas - 20minutos.es_


----------



## Turgot (11 Jul 2017)




----------



## Linthor (11 Jul 2017)

Supongo que el camarada Turgot estará interesado en mantener este hilo arriba para que se vea bien el titular. 

De lo contrario, no se explica que tiene que ver su titular con las últimas aportaciones por ejemplo. ienso:


De todas maneras, si que me llama la atención de un tiempo a esta parte la "despoblación" de la Europa del Este, principalmente repúblicas bálticas y otros países como Bulgaria, Rumanía y demás.


----------



## Turgot (12 Jul 2017)

_*ESFUERZOS ADICIONALES
España se compromete a reubicar a 500 refugiados más al mes*

La vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría, ha anunciado que España, a petición de la Comisión Europea, hará un “esfuerzo adicional” para reubicar a 500 refugiados más al mes durante los próximos meses.

Sáenz de Santamaría ha hecho el anuncio en el pleno del Congreso, donde ha sido preguntada en dos ocasiones, una por PSOE y otra por el PDeCAT, por la política de refugiados del Gobierno, al que le han recriminado que aún no haya reubicado a 15.849 de las 17.337 personas que se comprometió a acoger antes del 27 de septiembre.

La vicepresidenta ha admitido que se trata de un problema que tienen todos los Estados de la UE, que en conjunto hasta el momento sólo han reubicado a 23.000 de las 160.000 personas que se han comprometido a acoger. “Estamos ante un problema compartido”, ha insistido Saénz de Santamaría._


----------



## Linthor (12 Jul 2017)

Podemita Turgot, ¿ya ha ido a alguna manifestación de los suyos pidiendo que España acoja todos los refugiados que le imponen?. Lo digo porque se gasta usted una hipocresía que le da para ahogarse en ella. 
Realmente vomitivo y repugnante.


----------



## Turgot (13 Jul 2017)

_*Nova Convergència marca perfil con la inmigración
*
El ex consejero Germà Gordó ha comparecido por primera vez en rueda de prensa desde que dejó el PDECAT y se pasó al Grupo Mixto. Gordó, que ha estado acompañado por Teresa Pitarch, ha apoyado el proyecto de ley de renta garantizada que este miércoles debatirá el Parlament, pero ha puesto como condición que la puedan recibir sólo inmigrantes que han entrado legalmente en el Estado.

El líder de Nova Convergència, que ha anunciado que hará rueda de prensa cada martes, se ha mostrado partidario de la iniciativa siempre "que no incremente la presión fiscal", los beneficiarios "no cobren más que el salario mínimo interprofesional" y tengan " residencia legal en nuestro país ". De momento es la único diputado que ha puesto estas condiciones porque ni Ciudadanos o el PP han planteado requisitos similares.

"Toda persona que vive en Catalunya -ha insistido-, con independencia de su situación de legalidad o de ilegalidad, debe tener condiciones mínimas; pero la renta garantizada debe estar al alcance únicamente de personas que tienen residencia legal"._


----------



## Hermericus (13 Jul 2017)

Solicito baneo para Turgot por refloter esta mierda de hilo cada dia.


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Jul 2017)

Los peperoprogres pidiendo censura, nada nuevo.

Los mismos que ven en Le Pen a una amenaza y por lo bajini desean que gane Macron. Os tenemos muy calados, ya no engañaís a nadie, progretones.


----------



## Turgot (14 Jul 2017)

Hermericus dijo:


> Solicito baneo para Turgot por refloter esta mierda de hilo cada dia.



Yo también te quiero


----------



## Linthor (14 Jul 2017)

Vomitivo y repugnante hipócrita podemita Turgot.


----------



## Turgot (15 Jul 2017)

_*El número de latinoamericanos creció casi un 4% en 2016 atraídos por la recuperación de la economía española .*

España es nuevamente tierra de oportunidades para los latinoamericanos. Después de haber sufrido en carne propia el pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria, en 2016 el número de ciudadanos nacidos en algún país de América Latina y con residencia en España se ha incrementado un 3,94%, respecto a un año previo, hasta llegar a los más de 2,3 millones de personas, según los datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). La recuperación de la economía ibérica ha sido el principal aliciente en la recuperación del flujo migratorio de esta comunidad (la más grande en el país, después de los ciudadanos procedentes de alguna nación europea).

“La construcción vuelve a necesitar mano de obra y hay un incremento del turismo, como consecuencia, el país requiere más trabajadores”, dice María Antonieta Delfino, experta en migración de la Universidad de Salamanca. Según los datos del INE, el crecimiento de población latinoamericana presentó una leve recuperación ya desde 2015, cuando el número de ciudadanos venidos del otro lado del Atlántico ascendió a más de 2,2 millones. Ello significó un aumento del 1,21%, respecto a un año anterior y marcó un punto de quiebre respecto a los cinco años anteriores, cuando la cifra de latinoamericanos radicados en España presentó bajas consecutivas. 


España es nuevamente tierra de oportunidades para los latinoamericanos
“La cifra está aumentando ligeramente, pero no implica un cambio espectacular”, resalta Carmen González Enríquez, investigadora y experta en temas migratorios del Real Instituto Elcano. La población procedente de América Latina -con independencia de haber adquirido o no la nacionalidad española- ha aumentado de forma significativa desde finales de los años noventa. De los 276.659 latinoamericanos que residían en el país* a comienzos de 1998* Con Rajoy de ministro del interior, se llegó a 2.428.979 en 2009, marcando así un máximo histórico que se redujo gradualmente. Actualmente, este grupo representa más del 5% de la población total y cerca del 39% de la nacida en el extranjero, de acuerdo con las cifras del INE. “No muchos se fueron. La crisis se llevó a algunos, aunque parte de su familia se quedó en España”, resalta Delfino.

En cuanto al origen, desde mediados de los años noventa se ha producido un importante cambio en la composición de los flujos. Los países del Cono Sur (Argentina y Chile) perdieron fuerza y las naciones andinas (Ecuador, Colombia, Bolivia y Perú) ganaron protagonismo. En 2016, las personas originarias de Ecuador (con 408.690 ciudadanos) constituyeron el grupo más numeroso y el tercero más cuantioso de todos los migrantes en España, por detrás de los procedentes de Marruecos (700.429) y Rumanía (606.457). Entre los latinoamericanos, Colombia ocupó el segundo sitio con 362.152 personas, seguido de Argentina con 255.671, Venezuela con 199.418 y Perú con 190.867.


La atonía latinoamericana podría ser un factor determinante para que la migración latinoamericana en España siga creciendo
Durante 2016, la comunidad hondureña fue la que más creció en el territorio español. Pasaron de 47.437 personas, en 2015, a 58.738 al cierre del ejercicio anterior, lo que implicó un aumento del 19,6%. Los venezolanos fueron los que secundaron el repunte con una subida del 14,6%, seguido de los nicaragüenses con un alza del 14,4%, según los datos del INE.  Todos países de gente violenta

“Si la recuperación económica continúa, seguirá llegando mucha más población latinoamericana”, pronostica González Enríquez. De acuerdo con la especialista del Real Instituto Elcano, los latinoamericanos tienen una mayor movilidad y por consecuencia mayor posibilidad de encontrar un trabajo. “Están aprovechando más las oportunidades que los españoles. Eso hace que la reducción del paro sea mayor”, arguye. Del total de emigrantes de América Latina en España, el 58.6% está ocupado y el restante no registra actividades laborales, según un análisis elaborado por el Centro de Estudios Latinoamericanos Monetarios (Cemla). Con datos del INE a 2016, dicha institución explica que el empleo entre los latinoamericanos registró una tasa de crecimiento del 5.7% respecto al año anterior, mientras que los desocupados disminuyeron en un 1.6%.

La recuperación de la economía española (que en 2016 creció un 3,2%) contrasta con la recesión que digiere América Latina, ocasionada por el bajo precio de las materias primas, la débil demanda interna y el ajuste en la política monetaria, principalmente de los países desarrollados. En 2016, el PIB de la región se contrajo un 1%, después de haberse estancado en 2015. Según los pronósticos del FMI, el crecimiento de la zona se expandirá un 1,1%, al final de este año, y repuntará un 2% en 2018. La atonía latinoamericana podría ser un factor determinante para que la migración latinoamericana en España siga creciendo, concluyen las expertas consultadas._


----------



## Turgot (16 Jul 2017)

Zoido para Diario de Sevilla







_*-Pero el problema no es sólo de seguridad. Faltan estructuras democráticas, colegios, hospitales... ¿No están la UE y España dando pasos atrás en materia de cooperación internacional?*

-España es un ejemplo en las políticas migratorias y tanto los gobiernos del PP como del PSOE han mantenido una misma línea. Hemos analizado los problemas en los países de origen y hemos tratado de ver cómo ayudar para resolverlos. Así se ha visto en Marruecos, donde la colaboración ha sido fundamental. Si no hubiese sido así nos encontraríamos con la situación a la que hoy se enfrenta Italia. También hemos colaborado con Mauritania y ahora no hay un solo cayuco que llegue a Canarias, cuando antes había 30.000 ó 40.000 personas que lo hacían cada mes. Han sido políticas magníficas que hemos puesto en marcha y son las que la UE sigue ahora. Por eso somos nosotros quienes pilotamos proyectos imprescindibles en el Sahel._


----------



## Mineroblanco (16 Jul 2017)

Los que se pasan su vida escribiendo contra el supuesto marxismo cultural, que en realidad es globalismo neoliberal, saben de sobra que la inmigración masiva comenzó con el PP y continua con él, pero se lo callan porque no les conviene decirlo.


----------



## Turgot (17 Jul 2017)

_*Roldós: España cumplirá con lo acordado en reasentamientos de refugiados*

La delegada del Gobierno de España en Canarias, Mercedes Roldós, ha asegurado hoy que el Gobierno español cumplirá al cien por cien los 1.499 reasentamientos de refugiados pactados.

Roldós ha ofrecido este dato durante la reunión de trabajo celebrada hoy en el Parlamento de Canarias del grupo de Movimientos Migratorios y Derechos Humanos de la Conferencia de Asambleas Legislativas Regionales Europeas (CALRE), al que ha asistido además de la presidenta de la Cámara autonómica, Carolina Darias, el director del Centro de Coordinación Regional de la Guardia Civil, Lorenzo Bárez, el jefe superior de la Policía Nacional, José María Moreno.

La delegada del Gobierno ha dicho que España ha tramitado en lo que va de año 23.796 expedientes de asilo de los cuales *16.500 se han hecho directamente en suelo español.*

En declaraciones previas a la reunión, ha señalado que respecto a los reasentamientos y reubicaciones que tiene que llevar a cabo el Gobierno de la Nación hay una "confusión" que hay que aclarar puesto que España este año cumplirá con el 100 por cien de los reasentamientos, unos 1499.

Otra cuestión diferente, ha apuntado, es la reubicación, ya que se trata de aquellos inmigrantes que han llegado a Europa a través de Italia o Grecia y para las que ha habido "complicaciones logísticas" debido a la "avalancha" de personas.

En lo que va de año, según Roldós, 418 refugiados se han reasentado en España y 450 están en trámite mientras que ha asegurado que el resto de la cifra pactada se cumplirá antes de finalizar el año porque los Presupuestos Generales del Estado reflejan, ha dicho, "la voluntad" del Gobierno respecto a la acogida de refugiados tras incrementar en un 5 por ciento la partida destinada a este fin.

Durante la reunión, Carolina Darias ha manifestado que es "muy importante" que los distintos parlamentos regionales de la CALRE conozcan el trabajo que realizan los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado.

El asunto migratorio, ha continuado Darias, no es un tema "acabado" en Canarias y ha recordado la situación de crisis que afrontó Canarias con la llegada masiva de cayucos a las costas canarias y ha afirmado que hay que "perseverar" para que España continúe siendo un referente europeo en materia de inmigración.

Para esto, ha apuntado Darias, es "clave" actuar en los países de origen y contribuir a mejorar sus condiciones de vida con el fin de evitar las salidas hacia territorio europeo por razones económicas.

El jefe superior de la Policía Nacional en Canarias, José María Moreno,ha reseñado que el número de extranjeros residentes en España es de un 12 por ciento del total de la población, lo que supone unas 6 millones de personas de las cuales 314.000 viven en Canarias, lo que sitúa al archipiélago en la quinta posición de regiones con más número de extranjeros.

Moreno ha evidenciado que el número de inmigrantes que reciben las costas canarias es muy inferior al de la etapa 2005-2007 porque los flujos migratorios "han cambiado" y los pasos no habilitados se centran ahora, sobre todo, en Libia.

El jefe superior de la Policía Nacional ha valorado el trabajo que realizan las autoridades sobre el terreno, que proporcionan un trato "digno, de calidad y humanitario" y atienden a las necesidades con los medios de los que disponen.

Por parte de la Guardia Civil, Lorenzo Bárez ha destacado que el trabajo realizado ha evitado la salida masiva de migrantes que intentan llegar a Canarias a través de África después de vivir una situación en 2005 en la que se tuvo que "improvisar" de manera unilateral y ha asegurado que Europa ha tomado conciencia de que la inmigración un problema común.

Bérez ha recalcado que el centro de Coordinación Regional de Canarias que él dirige se crea para coordinar todas las actuaciones de todos los organismos implicados en España y África y que es capaz de actuar con "eficacia" y "prontitud".

La reunión de trabajo ha finalizado con la intervención de varios parlamentarios presentes en la reunión de trabajo.

Juan Manuel García Ramos, del grupo Nacionalista, ha preguntado por la importancia de los acuerdos y protocolos sobre control de inmigración en los países de origen.

Emilio Moreno, del grupo Popular, ha reflexionado sobre las medidas de control, las cuales ha señalado que son necesarias pero a veces "no entendidas" por la población y ha hecho referencia a los Centros de Internamiento para Extranjeros a los que ha calificado de "necesarios".

También ha participado Cristina Tavío, del grupo Popular, quién ha recordado que uno de los grupos de extranjeros que más demandan asilo son los venezolanos por la "complicada" situación del país americano. EFE





_


----------



## Turgot (19 Jul 2017)

_*Crece un 104% la entrada irregular de inmigrantes en España hasta 10.751 personas en lo que va de año*

Zoido subraya que los CIE "no pueden desaparecer" pero insiste en que la intención del Gobierno es mejorar sus condiciones

MADRID, 18 (EUROPA PRESS)

El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, ha informado este martes 18 de julio de que 10.751 inmigrantes han entrado de forma irregular en España entre el 1 de enero y el 16 de julio de este año, lo que supone un aumento del 104 por ciento con respecto al mismo periodo de 2016.

Durante su intervención en la Comisión de Interior del Congreso, Zoido ha destacado que 3.204 personas han accedido a España a través de Ceuta y Melilla y que, en su mayoría, lo han hecho por vía terrestre, tanto por salto del vallado, como en los dobles fondos de vehículos, unas prácticas han aumentado un 40,3 por ciento con respecto al año anterior.

En este sentido, el ministro ha señalado que se ha registrado una intensificación de los saltos de la valla en Ceuta, con 5.266 intentos en los que va de 2017, "cuando en todo 2016 hubo un total de 3.472 intentos", según ha apuntado Zoido.

El titular de Interior ha reconocido que la migración es uno de los temas "elementales" siempre que existe una reunión de Gobierno o un encuentro internacional. A su juicio, España está haciendo todos los esfuerzos para conseguir una "migración legal y ordenada" que redunde en beneficio de quienes llegan al país y de quien los recibe.

Así, ha defendido la cooperación bilateral con los países de origen, el papel de Marruecos en esta situación, el control de fronteras y la lucha contra las mafias como los "pilares" de las políticas que, en esta materia, está poniendo en marcha su departamento, y ha criticado que el portavoz del PNV, Mikel Legarda, le haya culpabilizado de la presencia de las tramas de tráfico de personas.

Legarda ha pedido en su intervención establecer "cauces legales y seguros" para evitar las mafias que, según ha indicado, "no existirían si se hicieran los portes" de refugiados "como a las personas ordinarias". A su juicio, estas tramas se crean para cubrir "lo que demandan aquellos que quieren salir de una situación de desamparo".

"No comparto la opinión", ha apuntado Zoido en su respuesta, para señalar que el Ejecutivo no es culpable de que "se les quite todo el dinero y los embarquen en unas balsas".

FALTA DE VOLUNTAD PARA ACOGER REFUGIADOS

Del mismo modo, ha rechazado las acusaciones de responsabilidad realizadas por la portavoz de Unidos Podemos, Eva García Sempere, en el caso del naufragio del Mar de Alborán, en el que fallecieron 49 personas. Según ha señalado se hace "todo" por ayudar en estos casos en el que una embarcación que carece de condiciones de navegabilidad sale al mar con numerosas víctimas de mafias a bordo. "*España acude a rescatarlos incluso hasta aguas de Marruecos y no los devuelve, son trasladados a España"*, ha indicado el ministro.

"Nosotros no tenemos la responsabilidad de que los inmigrantes decidan huir de su país", ha añadido.

Pero la mayoría de las críticas de la oposición se han centrado en la labor del Ejecutivo a la hora de reasentar o reubicar refugiados y en el cumplimiento de los compromisos realizados por el país a la UE. "Falta de voluntad política" o "pasividad" han sido algunas de las calificaciones realizadas por las formaciones políticas que el ministro ha rechazado porque, según ha señalado el Ejecutivo trabaja a través de una política común europea "efectiva y real".

Zoido ha defendido que cuando los refugiados llegan al país hay "una buena colaboración con las comunidades autónomas y ayuntamientos" con el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social, que es quien se ocupa de esta materia cuando los asilados ya se encuentran en España.

Preguntado por el portavoz de Ciudadanos en esta materia, Luis Miguel Salvador, sobre los motivos por los que no han llegado más refugiados a España, Zoido ha reconocido que habría que "acelerar" los procesos administrativos que, a su juicio, "no están dando la agilidad necesaria para que las personas reubicadas puedan llegar a los lugares de destino".

También ha asegurado que le "encantaría" que el país estuviera el primero en los ránkings de acogida, pero ha pedido que se valore el séptimo lugar de 32 países en cuanto a reubicación, mientras que en el caso del reasentamiento "está todo ofrecido desde marzo" a la espera de una respuesta. En reubicación, España es el décimotercer país de 32.

Así, ha señalado que, aunque Grecia funciona "mucho mejor" a la hora de realizar los trámites, en Italia hay problemas en este sentido. De hecho, ha indicado que hay 402 expedientes más a la espera de acabar su examen para su traslado a España.

LOS CIE "NO PUEDEN DESAPARECER"

Desde los partidos de la oposición también se ha cuestionado al titular de Interior sobre la situación de los Centros de Internamiento para Extranjeros (CIE) y su continuidad. En este sentido, Zoido ha señalado que "no pueden desaparecer como algunos grupos parlamentarios han solicitado" porque el ingreso en estos centros "lo ordena un juez o tribunal" a quien tienen un expediente de expulsión por estancia ilegal en el país o a quien se le sustituye una pena menor de seis meses por una medida de expulsión.

Lo que sí ha señalado es la necesidad de hacer mejoras en estos centros, para lo que, según ha recordado, se ha creado un grupo de trabajo y se han producido reuniones con representantes de las diferentes fuerzas políticas pare recoger sus ideas en esta materia.

"Sé que hay muchas quejas y estamos dispuestos a actuar", ha indicado, para proponer después como mejora que la Policía se ocupe sólo de la seguridad externa de los CIE y que sean "personas de mayor cualificación" las que dirijan lo que ocurre en su interior.

AUMENTO DE PETICIONES DE ASILO

Desde el PP, su portavoz María del Mar Blanco, han reprochado las críticas que, en esta materia, han lanzado Unidos Podemos y PSOE. Ciudadanos también les ha recriminado que no acudan a las reuniones para mejorar las situación de los centros, aunque sea para mostrar su desacuerdo con la existencia de estas instalaciones.

La portavoz socialista, Esther Peña, ha recordado que el Tribunal Supremo declaró ilegales muchos de los artículos del reglamento de los CIE aprobado por los 'populares', mientras que las formación morada, ha recordado que pidió que este tema se tratara en un "espacio formal" como una subcomisión.

Tanto PSOE como Unidos Podemos han coincidido también en pedir al Ejecutivo que desarrolla el reglamento de la Ley de Asilo que se espera desde 2009. No les ha servido la respuesta del ministro de que están esperando a la UE por si hay que hacer reformas en el texto, y han criticado que España tenga una norma que sitúe a España como "país de tránsito y no de acogida".

En este sentido, el Blanco ha señalado que, mientras la formación morada está criticando la falta de compromiso del Gobierno con la solicitud de asilo, el segundo país que hace estas solicitudes es Venezuela.

La diputada 'popular' ha cuestionado a Zoido en esta materia, quien ha destacado que las solicitudes de protección internacional creció de las 14,888 en 2015 a las 16.544 en 2016, mientras que, en lo que va de 2017 se han recogido 12.992 solicitudes. En cuanto a venezolanos, el ministro ha señalado que en 2016 se recibieron 4.195 solicitudes, mientras que este año se han contabilizado 2.631.
_


----------



## Turgot (20 Jul 2017)

_*PP: La política migratoria del Gobierno, basada en la solidaridad y responsabilidad, es un referente en la UE*
Martes 19 de Julio, en la Comisión de Interior

Comentar esta noticia Fuente: PP - 
Martes, 18 de julio de 2017
Imprimir
Publicidad:

La portavoz adjunta de Interior del Grupo Parlamentario Popular, María del Mar Blanco, ha destacado hoy que “el modelo español para el control de la inmigración, basado en el equilibrio entre la solidaridad y responsabilidad, ha sido y es un referente para la Unión Europea”.

Un modelo que, como ha explicado la portavoz popular, “lucha con contundencia contra la inmigración irregular y contra las mafias que se lucran de esta tragedia, promoviendo una estrecha colaboración con los países de origen y tránsito”.


De esta manera, María del Mar Blanco ha subrayado que se mantiene “el equilibrio entre los principios de solidaridad y responsabilidad que caracterizan la política migratoria del Gobierno” y que da como resultado una “inmigración legal y ordenada”.

En su intervención durante la comparecencia del ministro del Interior sobre inmigración en la Comisión de Interior del Congreso, la portavoz popular ha resaltado la sensibilidad del Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy en esta materia, ya que para el Gobierno del PP “la inmigración no son cifras, son personas concretas”.

En este sentido, María del Mar Blanco ha señalado que “el compromiso del Ejecutivo en el asunto de la inmigración tiene como claro objetivo salvar vidas y evitar tragedias”. También, ha añadido los compromisos que mantiene el Gobierno con “la protección de aquellos que lo necesitan, el control de las fronteras, y el ofrecimiento de cauces legales de inmigración que supongan una alternativa para las personas que deciden arriesgar su vida e integridad física para llegar a nuestro país”.

“USO PARTIDISTA DE UN TEMA QUE NOS DEBERÍA UNIR”

Por ello, ha expresado su “profunda consternación” por la muerte de 44 subsaharianos en el Mar de Alborán y ha lamentado que “el Congreso no pudiera expresar una declaración institucional sobre ello porque Podemos se negó, haciendo un uso partidista de un tema que nos debería unir a todos”.

“Podemos hace uso demagógico de la desgracia con declaraciones desproporcionadas encaminadas a hacer responsables al Gobierno de dicha tragedia”, ha aseverado la portavoz popular, quien ha reprochado a la formación de Pablo Iglesias “sus acusaciones lamentables e indignantes” y les ha invitado a que “actúen con la misma contundencia con los gobiernos de Venezuela e Irán”.

Una actitud a la que se sumó el PSOE que ahora predica en la oposición lo contrario de lo que hacía cuando gobernaba. Así, ha recordado que en la etapa del último Gobierno socialista, “justificaban la ampliación de la valla fronteriza de Ceuta y Melilla, la instalación de las concertinas que ahora critican y la redada masiva de inmigrantes cuando lo criticaba ACNUR y la ONU, poniendo fin a estas redadas el Gobierno del PP con la Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana”.

“Mientras unos pierden su tiempo haciendo demagogia, el Gobierno de Rajoy lo utiliza para gestionar y actuar para que las respuestas sean más rápidas y eficaces”, ha afirmado María del Mar Blanco, quien ha remarcado que “ni la demagogia, ni la retórica vacía aporta nada”.

INTEGRIDAD REAL DE LOS REFUGIADOS

Para la portavoz popular, “España ha sido, es y será un país de acogida”, que apuesta por la “integridad real” de los refugiados. “España ha demostrado ser un país serio actuando con responsabilidad y solidaridad”, ha destacado.

“Las mayores peticiones de asilo provienen de Venezuela”, ha subrayado la portavoz del GPP, quien ha puesto en valor la importancia del Gobierno para dar respuesta a esta demanda.

Para ello, ha concluido que “se han incorporado a más de 90 funcionarios en la Oficina de Asilo y Refugiado, más de 90 funcionarios al Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social y se ha aumentado en un 105% la dotación presupuestaria de la Protección Internacional”.

Por último, la portavoz del GPP ha destacado la “extraordinaria labor que están desarrollando la Guardia Civil, las ONGs, Salvamento Marítimo, la Cruz Roja y la Policía Nacional, para salvar vidas”._


----------



## Turgot (21 Jul 2017)

_*González Pons en Tijuana: “levantar más muros no es la solución para afrontar la inmigración ilegal”*
El líder popular visita la frontera entre México y EEUU, la más transitada del mundo

El Portavoz del PP y vicepresidente primero del Grupo del Partido Popular Europeo (PPE), Esteban González Pons, ha visitado la frontera entre México y EEUU en el estado de Baja California para conocer la realidad de los flujos migratorios entre ambos países.

Tras visitar la frontera de San Isydro, considerada la más transitada del mundo con un tráfico anual de más de 24 millones de personas, González Pons dijo que “los movimientos migratorios son una realidad que en pleno siglo XXI no podemos ignorar, por lo que es fundamental avanzar hacia una gestión eficiente y coordinada, en la que prioridad sea la seguridad de las personas y el combate contra las mafias que trafican con seres humanos poniendo sus vidas en grave riesgo”.


“Al igual que ocurre en Europa, la migración es un gran desafío para los países del norte de América. Y al igual que en Europa no funcionan las políticas aislacionistas para afrontar este fenómeno, levantar muros no es la mejor solución para afrontar la inmigración ilegal”, destacó González Pons.

El líder del PP en el Parlamento Europeo se reunió en Tijuana con el alcalde de la ciudad, Juan Manuel Gastelum, y con el Gobernador del estado de Baja California, Francisco Vega de Lamadrid, además de visitar la “Casa del migrante del padre Murphy”, una organización que ayuda a los migrantes deportados de Estados Unidos. Tras cruzar la frontera, González Pons se entrevistó en San Diego con la cónsul de México en San Diego, Marcela Celorio.

El Portavoz popular destacó “la buena colaboración entre las autoridades locales de ambos lados de la frontera respecto al desafío migratorio” y se mostró confiado en que “los gobiernos centrales de ambos países puedan también acercar sus posturas respecto a este asunto, algo que sin duda celebraríamos en la UE porque EEUU y México son dos socios de gran importancia para nosotros”.

Con su visita a Tijuana, González Pons ha concluido una visita oficial a México en la que se ha reunido, entre otros, con el presidente Enrique Peña Nieto y con varios de sus ministros para abordar las relaciones entre la UE y este país, en particular en lo que respecta a la modernización del acuerdo de asociación entre ambas partes, que actualmente está negociándose._


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Jul 2017)

Llegan a España 24 refugiados más procedentes de Eritrea y Siria


----------



## Turgot (22 Jul 2017)

_*El Pleno de la Asamblea de Extremadura ha aprobado este jueves una propuesta que reclama al Gobierno central a desarrollar un Pacto de Estado en materia de Asilo y Refugio que garantice el disfrute del derecho de asilo en el país.*

Es una p ropuesta de pronunciamiento conjunta del PSOE y de Podemos ante la que el PP ha presentado una Enmienda en varios puntos que ha sido rechazada los dos fuerzas políticas proponentes. 



*Fue aprobada con los votos favorables de PSOE, Podemos y PP, y que contó con la abstención de C’s. *Entre las medidas que se plantean figuran desarrollar el Reglamento de la Ley 12/2009 que regula el derecho de asilo y de la protección subsidiaria, contribuir a un Sistema Europeo Común de Asilo (SECA), y suprimir la exigencia de visados de tránsito a países en conflicto como Siria.

La iniciativa ha sido defendida por la diputada de formación morada Jara Romero, que ha dicho que el Gobierno central es "cómplice de la masacre" que se produce en el Mediterráneo, que ha cifrado en unas 25.000 personas este siglo.

A su juicio incumple sus obligaciones sobre el derecho de asilo ya que sólo se ha acogido a unas 2.000 personas del cupo de 17.000 asignado por la UE, mientras que se limita a levantar "vallas con concertinas" para evitar la inmigración desde el norte de África y a hacer "devoluciones en caliente" de los emigrantes a sus países de origen.

A su vez, el parlamentario del PSOE Carlos Labrador ha señalado que miles de hombres, mujeres y niños refugiados mueren a las aguas del Mediterráneo, y son obligados a prostituirse a beneficio de las mafias mientras que ni la UE ni el Gobierno central actúan para paliar la situación.

Más de 17.000 refugiados comprometidos

En octubre cumplirá el plazo para que España acogiera a más de 17.000 refugiados y que sólo ha respetado el 10 por cinto, a lo que ha agregado que Juan Ignacio Zoido debe dejar de ser ministro del Interior por sus, ha dicho, declaraciones ofensivas hacia las ONGs que trabajan en favor de los refugiados.

Por su parte, la diputada del PP Inés Rubio Pérez explicó que su grupo presentaba una enmienda en el sentido de que se acuerde un paquete de medidas en el seno de la UE para proteger a los niños inmigrantes y refugiados "con objetivos concretos y medibles".

Argumentó que propuesta de PSOE y Podemos "busca la confrontación política" en "una crisis europea que necesita la implicación de todos" y que, mientras tanto, el Gobierno central aporta fondos y toma medidas con una actitud "meditada y coordinada" para reubicar a unos 500 refugiados al mes._


----------



## Turgot (24 Jul 2017)

_*El PP acusa a la Junta de amenazar la sostenibilidad de entidades sociales*

Miguel Ángel Torrico denuncia una bajada en el presupuesto de subvenciones a la Consejería de Igualdad de un 48%







El diputado autonómico del PP de Córdoba Miguel Ángel Torrico denunció ayer que la Junta de Andalucía "amenaza la sostenibilidad de las entidades sociales de Córdoba". Según Torrico, el gobierno de Susana Díaz está llevando a cabo una disminución de un 48% del presupuesto para el ejercicio 2017 en la convocatoria de subvenciones de la Consejería de Igualdad y Políticas Sociales de la Junta, pasando de 1.654.967 euros de la pasada convocatoria 2016, a poco más de 865.000 euros para este ejercicio.

Con esta bajada, explicó Torrico, se verán afectadas en la próxima resolución provisional del mes de agosto las entidades sociales de Córdoba que trabajan por la mejora de la calidad de vida de personas mayores, personas con discapacidad, formación de jóvenes en situación de vulnerabilidad, comunidad gitana, inmigrantes, personas sin hogar, atención en materia de drogodependencias y adicciones, y para intervención en zonas con necesidades de transformación social y voluntariado.

"Una vez más el PSOE de Susana Díaz, con la complicidad del cogobierno municipal de Córdoba liderado por la socialista Isabel Ambrosio, demuestran el poco apoyo institucional que ejercen con las entidades sociales que se dejan la piel día tras día para que miles de cordobeses vean aliviados, de alguna forma, los problemas sociales que les sacuden", criticó Torrico.

Desde el PP denunciaron que Córdoba es la que "encabeza el pódium en índices de pobreza infantil, paro y exclusión social" y que "sigue aún más si cabe abandonada por una política del PSOE y sus socios de gobierno que se vanaglorian de defender los derechos de los más necesitados, discurso que una vez más se queda sin argumentos morales ni políticos con este ahorro presupuestario", reprochó el popular.

"Nos gustaría saber cómo va a explicar estos recortes sin justificación la alcaldesa de Córdoba a los ciudadanos, usuarios y a los cientos de profesionales de distintos colectivos y entidades de acción social de la ciudad de Córdoba", se preguntó Torrico._


----------



## Turgot (24 Jul 2017)

Rajoy en el 2002 hablando para El País

_*P. Toda Europa ha estado conmocionada estos días por lo ocurrido en Francia y los votos alcanzados en la primera vuelta por el ultraderechista Le Pen. ¿Le preocupa como político español?
*
R. Claro. Me preocupa, porque no es la primera vez que ha sucedido en Europa. Algo parecido, con matices, ocurrió en Austria, en Holanda, en Dinamarca, y no hace muchas fechas un partido de extrema derecha ha entrado a formar parte de algunas cámaras municipales en el Reino Unido. El discurso que utilizan estas fuerzas políticas para tener apoyo es siempre el mismo, el de la inmigración y el de la delincuencia, y la unión entre ambos elementos. Es verdad que eso ha calado en una parte de la sociedad europea. Es un discurso, en mi opinión, absolutamente demagógico, y por eso creo que nosotros debemos hacer una política de inmigración y contra la delincuencia desde la responsabilidad. Y eso pasa, en primer lugar, por decir la verdad y, en segundo, por hacer pedagogía de los aspectos positivos e intentar corregir los problemas que genera la inmigración, que es el fenómeno más importante que tiene planteado no sólo España, sino toda la UE.

*P. Precisamente a usted se le reprocha, personalmente, que transmita a los ciudadanos el mensaje de que inmigración y delincuencia son fenómenos ligados.*

R. No creo que haya habido grandes reproches hacia mi discurso. Esta semana he tenido que responder a una pregunta de la oposición en el Congreso y yo creo que hay bastantes más niveles de coincidencia que de discrepancia en relación con este tema. La política de inmigración de este Gobierno se basa en cuatro ideas. La primera es que España puede y debe ser un país de acogida. Porque hay muchas personas que no pueden llevar una vida digna en su país y que sí pueden hacerlo aquí, y no hay razón para impedirlo. Y porque, y eso es bueno ir diciéndoselo a algunos, porque ya hay muchas cosas que los españoles no quieren hacer: en el servicio doméstico, en el sector agrario, incluso en el sector de la construcción y de la hostelería empieza a haber dificultades. La segunda idea es que la inmigración debe hacerse por la vía de la legalidad, por los procedimientos establecidos en la ley. Porque la inmigración no puede ser infinita y porque, a veces, un exceso de inmigración puede llevar a la marginalidad, y en ocasiones esa marginalidad lleva a la delincuencia. La tercera idea es que hay que hacer un gran esfuerzo de integración, especialmente por parte de las administraciones públicas, pero también por parte de la sociedad española y de todas aquellas personas que vienen aquí. Tienen que saber que en España hay unos valores, unos principios y unas normas de convivencia que son las que los españoles nos hemos dado y que se plasman fundamentalmente en la Constitución y en el resto del ordenamiento jurídico. La cuarta idea es que hay que luchar contundentemente contra la inmigración ilegal. Es a partir de ahí donde se abre el debate sobre inmigración y delincuencia.

*P. Da la impresión de que el Gobierno insiste más en el cuarto mensaje que en los tres primeros.*

R. Yo creo que hay que decir a los ciudadanos la verdad, porque eso es lo que les da a los gobernantes credibilidad para poder hacer las políticas necesarias. Cierto, hay que acompañar esa verdad de un discurso pedagógico y explicar que hay tres grupos entre las personas que vienen a España. Una gran mayoría viene a trabajar, como a trabajar fueron millones de españoles a muchos países de América y de Europa no hace tantos años. El dato es incontestable: hay más de 600.000 personas extranjeras que cotizan a la Seguridad Social. (De casi tres millones en aquel año) Personas que llevan una vida normal, que tienen sus derechos y obligaciones y que pagan sus impuestos. Pero hay en segundo lugar un grupo de mafias que se ha instalado en la UE y que proviene de países latinoamericanos y del Este, contra las que hay que combatir contundentemente. Y en tercer lugar, la inmigración ilegal: yo creo que en muchas ocasiones lleva a la marginalidad y que, cuando uno está en esa situación y no tiene otra opción, es fácil caer en la delincuencia. Y eso hay que explicarlo así al conjunto de los españoles. Éste es un nuevo fenómeno que tiene muchos aspectos positivos para quienes vienen y para el conjunto de la sociedad española, pero debemos encauzarlo. Decir que no pasa nada o que no hay algunos efectos negativos es perder credibilidad y fomentar grupos como Le Pen._


----------



## laresial (25 Jul 2017)

Cuando te gobiernan traidores genocidas, que matan bebes para vender sus órganos y a la gente se la suda, tener a un criminal vigilando la puerta de tu casa es lo mismo que tener al criminal vigilando a tu hogar.
El apoyo del PP al aborto libre y gratuito en el Senado desata las críticas internas | La Gaceta

Pero a la gente se la suda, ¿verdad?

La valla que no sirve para nada | Blog 3500 Millones | EL PAÍS
_*La valla que no sirve para nada*
A pesar de los muros, el volumen de inmigración no ha cambiado en los últimos veinticinco años_

¡Qué siga la fiesta hasta que tengamos alcaldes musulmanes como en Londres!


----------



## Turgot (25 Jul 2017)

laresial dijo:


> [/url]
> 
> Pero a la gente se la suda, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Curiosamente, hasta los años 90 no había valla y entraban muy pocos moros y ningún negro.


----------



## Linthor (25 Jul 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> *Rajoy en el 2002 hablando para El País*
> 
> _*P. Toda Europa ha estado conmocionada estos días por lo ocurrido en Francia y los votos alcanzados en la primera vuelta por el ultraderechista Le Pen. ¿Le preocupa como político español?
> *
> ...



Podemita Turgot, ¿tú eres sucnor o solamente te lo haces?. 

Pues no han cambiado las cosas ni nada desde el 2002 hasta nuestros días.


----------



## Turgot (25 Jul 2017)

Ah, que en el 2002 "había trabajo" con un 12% de paro oficial. Ya


----------



## Turgot (27 Jul 2017)

_*La verdad sobre el efecto llamada
El efecto llamada es la excusa de las autoridades europeas para vulnerar los derechos humano*s

El efecto llamada es actualmente una muletilla de las autoridades europeas cuando hablan de inmigración y, en general, cuando quieren pasarse algún derecho humano universal por el forro. Un ejemplo de los últimos meses: no se puede salvar a la gente en el Mediterráneo porque genera “efecto llamada” al igual que las fronteras sin vallas.


En realidad, el “efecto llamada” parece ser que se empezó a usar en España en 2005 cuando Zapatero llevó a cabo una gran regularización de inmigrantes. Este término lo popularizaría el PP para relacionar está acción con la crisis de los cayucos.

Es gracioso ver cómo la información se sesga y se manipula y da lugar a tremendos bulos que al cabo de un rato damos por ciertos. Me explico. Empecemos por la regularización de Zapatero. En el año 2004, el recién electo gobierno del PSOE aprueba la que ha sido la mayor regularización de inmigrantes que haya tenido lugar en España. Entre febrero y mayo de 2005 se conceden 575.951 permisos de trabajo. Sin embargo, no se trataba de la primera regularización masiva que tenía lugar en España, entre los años 2000 y 2001 el gobierno de José María Aznar regularizó a 392.639 inmigrantes. En el año 1991 el PSOE hizo lo propio con 109.068 inmigrantes. Es decir, regularizaciones masivas siempre había habido, no se trataba de ninguna novedad, ni en España, ni en el resto de Europa.

Sigamos por la llamada crisis de los cayucos. Hasta 2002 no existía un sistema de control del espacio marítimo. Ese año se pone en marcha el SIVE (Sistema de Vigilancia Exterior) que se implanta en fase experimental, en Algeciras y Fuerteventura. Este sistema, según Ignacio González, secretario de Estado para la Extranjería y la Inmigración en aquel momento, serviría para “dificultar la llegada de clandestinos y evitar desgracias mayores”. Consiste en una serie de radares que permiten captar la presencia de una embarcación de pequeño tamaño a una distancia de 10 km. Hasta 2005 el sistema se va perfeccionando y ese año llega a Canarias. Es por lo tanto incorrecto usar los datos de pateras interceptadas gracias principalmente a este sistema, puesto que no los podemos comparar con años anteriores en los que el sistema no estaba en uso.

Sin duda es cierto que hubo una variación de los flujos de movimiento de las personas que trataban de llegar a nuestro país por tierra y mar. El factor principal fue el atentado del 11S, cuyas consecuencias dieron lugar a una desestabilización de los países del norte de África. Las puertas del estrecho de Gibraltar se cerraron entre septiembre del 2001 hasta julio del 2002, pero dejaron abierto el camino hacia Canarias a través del Sahara. Los controles también se intensificaron en Ceuta y Melilla. En 2003 la Guerra de Irak, volvió a afectar a los controles fronterizos y a la variación de los flujos.

Dicho esto, las personas que usaban vías de entrada marinas y terrestres durante aquellos se cuentan en decenas de miles. La principal vía de entrada tanto en nuestro país como en Europa era, y sigue siendo, el avión.

La información definitiva que tenemos que tener en cuenta, es que, según los últimos datos de la Organización Internacional de las Migraciones de 2016, el porcentaje de inmigrantes sobre la población mundial no ha variado en los últimos 22 años.

El concepto de “efecto llamada” es uno de los más nocivos que se han acuñado en los últimos tiempos y se ha usado para dar lugar a muchos equívocos. La verdad es que los movimientos de personas son naturales e inevitables. Tanto es así que son un derecho recogido en la carta de derechos del hombre. Está ampliamente probado que cuando se dificultan estos movimientos lo único que se consigue es que la gente salga herida o incluso encuentre la muerte. Los flujos nunca disminuyen, solo se transforman. Y cuanto más regular, ordenada y legal sea la llegada de inmigrantes, más próspera será la sociedad tanto de origen como de destino._


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Jul 2017)

Se tenía que haber regulado, ordenado y legalizado la inmigración de hunos y árabes, y habríamos conseguido unas sociedades más prósperas tanto en origen como en destino.


----------



## Turgot (27 Jul 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Se tenía que haber regulado, ordenado y legalizado la inmigración de hunos y árabes, y habríamos conseguido unas sociedades más prósperas tanto en origen como en destino.



Mu bueno )


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Jul 2017)

y se me olvidaron los turcos


----------



## Turgot (27 Jul 2017)

_*Yo me regularicé gracias al abono de transportes'*
Miles de inmigrantes se legalizaron con este documento en la etapa del PP
Durante la regularización del PSOE se utilizaron órdenes de expulsión
ANA DEL BARRIO

"Yo me regularicé con el abono de transportes y un billete de avión". Quien así habla es Susana Pozo, una ecuatoriana que lleva ocho años en España y que logró los 'papeles' cuando Mariano Rajoy era el ministro del Interior.

Su caso se repite. John Freddy Sepúlveda es un colombiano que también consiguió los preciados permisos gracias al abono de transportes. Este documento se convirtió en el salvoconducto hacia la legalidad para miles de 'sin papeles' que de esta forma pudieron acreditar el arraigo en España allá por el año 2001.

Durante el pasado debate, el presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, no dudó en espetarle a Mariano Rajoy: "Ustedes hicieron la regularización con un bono bus, que valía un bono bus siendo usted ministro del Interior".

Sin duda, Zapatero se equivocó de término y dijo bono bus en lugar de abono de transportes. A diferencia del bono bus, que se puede comprar sin necesidad de mostrar ninguna documentación, para el abono es necesario presentar el DNI o el pasaporte y unas fotografías.

Regularización por arraigo

"Los inmigrantes tenían que demostrar que habían llegado a España antes del 23 de enero de 2001 y para ello valía el abono de transportes, un billete de avión o el sello del pasaporte. Además de eso había que presentar una oferta de trabajo, aunque algunos lograron los 'papeles' sin necesidad de oferta", explica el director de la ONG Rumiñahui, Vladimir Paspuel.

Susana, de 43 años y que ya ha conseguido la nacionalidad española, es el vivo ejemplo de una inmigrante que empieza de cero y consigue ir subiendo peldaños en la escala social. "He hecho de todo. He cuidado ancianos durante cinco años. He trabajado en limpieza y ayuda a domicilio. Al final, después de seis años en España logré homologar mi título y ahora trabajo en una entidad financiera", explica.

*De 2000 a 2001, el PP realizó cuatro procesos de regularización: uno extraordinario con 150.000 inmigrantes legalizados; otro que fue un reexamen del anterior y en el que otros 36.000 extranjeros fueron repescados; un tercero, exclusivo para los ecuatorianos con 25.000 permisos concedidos y el más numeroso fue el del arraigo con unos 400.000 extranjeros con 'papeles'.*

Críticas de la UE

Tras estos procesos, el PP impuso una dura política de Extranjería en la que era muy díficil alcanzar los permisos. Sin embargo, cuando el PSOE llegó al Gobierno anunció a bombo y platillo que iba a realizar una regularización, que resultó ser la más masiva de Europa, como reconoció el propio ministro de Trabajo y Asuntos Sociales, Jesús Caldera.

Un total de 600.000 inmigrantes lograron los 'papeles' en un proceso que fue criticado por el resto de países de la Unión Europea. Además, Caldera cambió las reglas del juego sobre la marcha y creó la figura del empadronamiento por omisión para que aquellos inmigrantes que no se habían empadronado antes del 8 agosto de 2004 pudieran convertirse en legales.

En esta ocasión, no les valió con el abono de transportes, pero muchos inmigrantes se vieron salvados por la campana gracias a una orden de expulsión, la tarjeta de asistencia sanitaria o o la solicitud de escolarización de menores.

Durante el proceso, podían presentar estos documentos con el fin de acreditar su estancia en España siempre que estuviesen acompañados de un contrato de trabajo.

Una vez más, la inmigración ha vuelto a situarse en el epicentro de la campaña electoral. Los extranjeros se muestran indignados porque consideran que los partidos les están utilizando como arma arrojadiza: "Hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que se dice porque se puede poner en peligro la cohesión social. Es un debate peligroso porque en el imaginario colectivo se ve a los inmigrantes como delincuentes y se pueden generar conflictos internos", denuncia Paspuel, portavoz de Rumiñahui.

_


----------



## Turgot (28 Jul 2017)

Lo subo porque sí


----------



## Turgot (30 Jul 2017)

_*Un plan para atender a los refugiados que soliciten asilo*
La consejera de Familia e Igualdad de Oportunidades, Violante Tomás, se reúne con las asociaciones que trabajan en la acogida









L. O. 14.07.2017 | 19:53
La consejera de Familia e Igualdad de Oportunidades, Violante Tomás, presidió hoy una reunión de coordinación de atención a los refugiados
La consejera de Familia e Igualdad de Oportunidades, Violante Tomás, presidió hoy una reunión de coordinación de atención a los refugiados
Fotos de la noticia
La consejera de Familia e Igualdad de Oportunidades, Violante Tomás, presidió este viernes una reunión de coordinación de atención a los refugiados con las cuatro entidades que trabajan diariamente con ellos, Accem, Cepaim, Murcia Acoge y Cruz Roja, así como con representantes de la Oficina de Extranjería, ayuntamientos y Amnistía Internacional, como organización invitada. Durante el encuentro, Violante Tomás anunció que la Comunidad impulsará un Plan de atención a personas beneficiarias de protección internacional en la Región de Murcia.







Este plan será un instrumento de coordinación entre los diferentes agentes que intervienen en este proceso: Administración del Estado, Comunidad, Administración local, ONG de atención a personas refugiadas, así como universidades, organizaciones de la sociedad civil y empresas privadas que tengan interés en trabajar en favor de la acogida e integración de las personas necesitadas de protección internacional; "con el fin de proporcionarles una acogida adecuada, agilizar la tramitación administrativa, ofrecer los servicios adecuados e integrarlos social y laboralmente en la sociedad", explicó la consejera.

El Estado tiene la competencia exclusiva en materia de asilo y protección internacional, y dispone del Sistema Nacional de Acogida e Integración con una intervención en tres fases: acogida, integración y autonomía.
Estas tareas se realizan a través de las ONG que tienen una subvención del Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social. "Pero la actuación regional en materia de atención a personas refugiadas es complementaria a la del Estado, y la estamos realizando siguiendo las directrices de la Unión Europea y en coordinación con los municipios y las organizaciones de la sociedad civil", detalló la consejera.

El intercambio de información y la coordinación entre administraciones y también con las ONG es fundamental en la atención a las personas solicitantes y beneficiarias de protección internacional.

El nuevo Plan analizará la situación internacional, la actuación de la Unión Europea, los compromisos de España con la UE, la asistencia a los solicitantes de asilo en España y en la Región. En cuanto a las actuaciones que debe recoger, se distribuirán en ejes de: Coordinación, Primera acogida, Ciudadanía, Educación, Salud, Empleo, Vivienda, Sensibilización y Cooperación al desarrollo.

A la reunión de coordinación también asistieron representantes de las consejerías de Presidencia y Fomento; Empleo, Universidades y Empresa; Educación, Juventud y Deportes y Salud.

La Comunidad acoge a 371 personas refugiadas que provienen de 32 países, entre los que destaca el número de ciudadanos procedentes de Siria, Venezuela y Ucrania, debido al conflicto en las regiones del este de Europa.

Coordinación de diferentes servicios
La Consejería de Familia e Igualdad de Oportunidades ha organizado ya varias reuniones de trabajo con ayuntamientos y las asociaciones Accem, Cepaim, Cruz Roja y Murcia Acoge con el objetivo de coordinar los diferentes servicios que debe prestar la Comunidad en favor de estas personas.

"Estas reuniones están dando buenos resultados, como la resolución de dificultades en la Tarjeta Sanitaria, el protocolo de inserción laboral para refugiados o el curso con la Escuela de Formación e Innovación de la Administración Pública sobre personas beneficiarias o solicitantes de protección internacional. Ahora, queremos seguir avanzando en la mejora de la integración, y de ahí que sea necesaria la redacción de un Plan de coordinación", dijo Violante Tomás.

La Región cuenta desde el pasado mes de junio con un protocolo específico, pionero a nivel nacional, para la inserción laboral de las personas procedentes de otros países que se encuentran en condición de refugiados.

Las consejerías de Empleo y de Familia suscribieron este acuerdo con cuatro entidades sin ánimo de lucro Accem, Cepaim, Murcia Acoge y Cruz Roja que trabajan diariamente con este colectivo y conocen de primera mano sus necesidades.
Uno de los objetivos es que puedan superar el trámite administrativo de inscribirse como demandantes de empleo, para después seguir un itinerario personalizado de inserción en las oficinas del Servicio Regional de Empleo y Formación.

En la reunión de coordinación también se explicó que el próximo lunes, día 17, se celebrará una reunión en la sede de la Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración para aprobar el de protocolo de coordinación de actuaciones en el marco del Sistema Nacional de Acogida e Integración entre la Administración General del Estado, las comunidades y la Federación de Municipios._


----------



## Turgot (31 Jul 2017)

El bigotes en 2015

_*Aznar advierte de que el problema de la inmigración 'no se ataja solo con vallas o con alambradas'*







El ex presidente del Gobierno español José María Aznar ha afirmado que hay que ser generosos con quienes buscan refugio en Europa pero con una política definida sobre inmigración y asilo, ayudando además a generar estabilidad en los países pobres o en guerra.

"Hay gente que huye de las guerras y con esas personas hay que tener una actitud abierta y generosa", dijo Aznar en Bogotá, donde participó en un coloquio con el presidente colombiano, Juan Manuel Santos, con motivo de la presentación del bufete de abogados DLA Piper Martínez Neira.

En opinión de Aznar, el fenómeno de la migración masiva de refugiados de Oriente Medio o de África "no se ataja solo con vallas o con alambradas o con dificultades" sino "generando prosperidad y generando estabilidad en los focos de origen de esa inmigración".

Además, aclaró que imágenes como la del niño sirio ahogado en una playa de Turquía "son terribles", pero este fenómeno migratorio "no se puede ver solamente desde el punto de vista emocional y desde el punto de vista de la generosidad".

"Los países tiene que tener políticas, y Europa necesita una política sobre inmigración, necesita una política sobre asilo, necesita una política común que permita atajar muchos de esos problemas", expresó.

Unos 350.000 refugiados de Oriente Medio y África han llegado en lo que va de año a Europa, la mitad de ellos por la "ruta balcánica" que termina en Hungría, un país miembro de la zona Schengen, lo que ha generado un enorme desafío para la Unión Europea.

Aznar recordó que España ha sido un país de emigrantes y América Latina lo sabe porque "cuando los españoles éramos un ejemplo de prosperidad recibíamos muchos inmigrantes de América Latina y de otras partes del mundo".

Sin embargo, anotó que lo ocurre actualmente en Europa "es una consecuencia de una inestabilidad fundamental y esencial de una parte importante del mundo que es el Medio Oriente".

"*Es la consecuencia de que algunos Estados en el Medio Oriente son Estados fallidos*, de que existen problemas muy graves de falta de desarrollo y de perspectivas económicas en una población muy joven y de que existen conflictos extraordinariamente graves y muy amenazantes para la estabilidad no solamente de Europa sino del mundo", dijo.

Por eso, miles de inmigrantes buscan llegar a Europa, atraídos además por el hecho que en general es un continente "con países prósperos, unos más que otros, pero que vivimos bien, comparativamente en el mundo".

Se preguntó por la validez de las intervenciones

*En ese punto se preguntó qué han ganado el mundo y en especial Europa, por su cercanía geográfica, con el derrocamiento de regímenes como el de Libia, con la guerra de Siria o con la práctica desintegración de Irak.* HIJO DE MIL PUTAS CON SIDA :8::vomito::abajo:

"El régimen que había en Libia era detestable y merecía ser derrocado, pero la pregunta es ¿hemos ganado algo con el derrocamiento de ese régimen, o hemos ganado un caos, un Estado fallido y una fuente de mayores problemas para Europa?", dijo.

El ex presidente del Gobierno español llamó la atención por el hecho de que la guerra en Siria, país que se ha convertido en un emisor masivo de refugiados hacia Europa, lo único que ha logrado es "que el llamado Estado Islámico controle ahora la mayor parte de los pozos de petróleo de Siria".

"Es la primera vez que un grupo terrorista tiene en sus manos una capacidad petrolera como no ha tenido ninguno y eso tiene unas consecuencias devastadoras", afirmó.

Por eso añadió que, además de "tener buenos sentimientos, tener buenas virtudes, ayudar a la gente en lo que necesita", es necesario "definir buenas políticas y probablemente en Europa eso es lo que falta en este momento".

"La definición de buenas políticas tiene sus costes también (...) pero el peor de los costes posibles es no hacer nada y convertir la política en algo imposible, entonces es cuando tienes muchos problemas", expresó_.


----------



## Turgot (1 Ago 2017)

_*Rescatados medio centenar inmigrantes en dos pateras frente a las costas españolas*

Las últimas horas han sido intensas en lo que se refiere a inmigración en España. Al asalto de la valla de Ceuta, se ha sumado la llegada de dos nuevas pateras a las costas españolas. Un total de 44 inmigrantes han tratado de alcanzar el territorio español este martes a través de aguas del Estrecho y de las costas de Almería.

La Guardia Civil ha rescatado a 22 varones, tres de ellos posibles menores de edad, de una patera localizada a 4,5 millas náuticas al sur de Balanegra (Almería).

Fuentes de la Comandancia de Almería han informado a Efe de que el Sistema Integrado de Vigilancia Exterior (SIVE) detectó sobre las 22.30 horas de ayer una patera cerca de Balanegra. La patrullera «Río Almanzora» fue en su búsqueda e interceptó la embarcación sobre las 23:40 horas.

La Guardia Civil trasladó a los 22 ocupantes de la patera al puerto de Almería, al que llegaron sobre las 2.30 horas de este martes y donde fueron atendidos por voluntarios de Cruz Roja antes de ser puestos a disposición de la Policía Nacional.

El Estrecho de Gibraltar también ha sido este martes escenario de un nuevo episodio de inmigración. A las 10 de la mañana, Salvamento Marítimo recibía una llamada de una ONG alertando de la presencia de una patera en aguas del Estrecho.

Un buque mercante ha localizado la embarcación a unas 30 millas al suroeste de la costa de Tarifa (Cádiz). A bordo viajaban 22 inmigrantes de origen subsahariano: un total de 17 hombres y 5 mujeres que ya han sido desplazados al puerto de Tarifa, informa Efe.

_


----------



## Turgot (3 Ago 2017)

_*El ayuntamiento de Cáceres aprueba por unanimidad solicitud para que se reconozca la nacionalidad española a los puertorriqueños*








La Junta de Portavoces del Excmo. Ayuntamiento de Cáceres en sesión celebrada el día 14 de julio de 2017, vista la petición presentada por la Asociación Española por la Reunificación de Puerto Rico con España – Reunificacionistas.org para que se produzca_ _un debate en las Cortes Generales con el fin de estudiar a creación de una Ley que les otorgue a los ciudadanos puertorriqueños de ascendencia española la ciudadanía de España, por unanimidad acuerda mostrar su apoyo a la solicitud presentada por D Francisco Báez Delegado en Extremadura de la Asociación Española por ¡a Reunificación de Puedo Rico con España.
Lea más en 400 Bad Request_


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Ago 2017)

Grande Mariano !


----------



## Turgot (3 Ago 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Grande Mariano !



Ah, que hay menos inmis trabajando


----------



## laresial (4 Ago 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Ah, que hay menos inmis trabajando



Mariano Rajoy es un criminal genocida, que está apoyando la invasión masiva de España, leyes de discriminación racial contra los blancos, contra los españoles y leyes de discriminación sexual.

Lo que me preocupa es que haya tantos lobotomizados, que en vez de apoyar un partido patriota, es decir, cualquier partido "honrado" que cumpla lo que dice, vote a partidos anti-españoles como el PP, mentirosos compulsivos, organización criminal..

¡España despierta!


----------



## un pringao (4 Ago 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> El ayuntamiento de Cáceres aprueba por unanimidad solicitud para que se reconozca la nacionalidad española a los puertorriqueños



Pues Haiti esta al lado, compran un pasaporte de Puerto Rico y se vienen pa Extremadura.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Ago 2017)

laresial dijo:


> Mariano Rajoy es un criminal genocida, que está apoyando la invasión masiva de España, leyes de discriminación racial contra los blancos, contra los españoles y leyes de discriminación sexual.
> 
> Lo que me preocupa es que haya tantos lobotomizados, que en vez de apoyar un partido patriota, es decir, cualquier partido "honrado" que cumpla lo que dice, vote a partidos anti-españoles como el PP, mentirosos compulsivos, organización criminal..
> 
> ¡España despierta!



El PP es el partido más patriota del parlamento !!!

es el unico !


----------



## laresial (4 Ago 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El PP es el partido más patriota del parlamento !!!
> 
> es el unico !



¿Pero tú en que mundo vives Jose mari?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Ago 2017)

laresial dijo:


> ¿Pero tú en que mundo vives Jose mari?



En uno donde el partido patriota, PP, va a dejar un 10% de paro otra vez !

millones de empleos para españoles !


----------



## Turgot (6 Ago 2017)

La España del Partido Popular


----------



## Turgot (7 Ago 2017)

_*Casi 200 inmigrantes entran a la carrera en Ceuta por el paso del Tarajal*
Cruz Roja asegura que 300 personas han participado en el intento de superar la frontera







Un total de 186 inmigrantes han logrado entrar este lunes a la carrera en Ceuta tras desbordar a las fuerzas de España y Marruecos desplegadas en el paso fronterizo de El Tarajal. La Cruz Roja local ha asegurado que cerca de 300 migrantes han participado en este intento de entrada en la ciudad simplemente mediante el desbordamiento de los agentes fronterizos de ambos países.


La entrada se ha producido sobre las cinco de la mañana en el paso fronterizo del Tarajal, donde los migrantes han llegado corriendo en un grupo compacto hasta alcanzar la explanada de Juan XXIII, ya en territorio español, donde han sido contenidos por las fuerzas de seguridad para llevarlos después hasta el Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes (CETI), donde se ha hecho el recuento de los recién llegados: 186.


Seguir
Cruz Roja Ceuta @CruzRojaCeuta
La ERIE de Ayuda Humanitaria a Inmigrantes se encuentra activada para atender a un grupo de personas (sobre 300) que ha entrado en Ceuta
6:51 - 7 ago. 2017
3 3 respuestas 24 24 Retweets 33 33 me gusta
Información y privacidad de Twitter Ads
Los inmigrantes no han forzado la valla ni la han saltado: han corrido en grupo durante un kilómetro y medio hasta que han sido rembolsados por la policía. El pelotón ha sorprendido a las autoridades marroquíes y a las españolas, las cuales se encontraban desplegadas por el perímetro fronterizo ante los avisos recibidos de una posible avalancha.

Este tipo de avalancha por el paso fronterizo del Tarajal que separa la ciudad autónoma de Ceuta de Marruecos tan sólo se recuerda haberla vivido en una única ocasión hace ya más de 10 años. Los agentes fronterizos se han visto sorprendidos porque gran parte de los efectivos estaban ubicados en el perímetro fronterizo, donde normalmente se realizan los saltos, en la zona próxima a la conocida Finca Berrocal, según han confirmado a Efe fuentes de la Guardia Civil

La penetración de este centenar de inmigrantes se suma a la de otros 73 subsaharianos que el martes pasado accedieron a la ciudad autónoma desde Marruecos mediante el salto de la valla fronteriza.

El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, aseguró a finales de julio en el Congreso que hasta esa fecha habían entrado en España de manera irregular por vía marítima y terrestre 10.751 personas, 3.204 a través de Ceuta y Melilla. Según sus datos, se habían producido 2.266 intentos de saltar la valla en los perímetros de Ceuta, mientras que en todo 2016 hubo un total de 3.472 intentos._


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Ago 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> La España del Partido Popular
> 
> [IM G]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/7570/16132454849_3d108c8a11.jpg[/IMG]



Hablo de España y me lleno de emoción 
y es que te llevo muy dentro del corazón 
castañuelas, toros y verbenas 
mi España, la tierra del honor. 

Ésta es la España del Felipe y del Aznar, 
la España democrática del Gal, 
la España de la estafa inmobiliaria, 
la delincuencia en la alta sociedad. 

Politicuchos que se inflan a robar 
los asesinos hoy vuelven a torear 
España, el país de la patraña 
de trapicheros, pelotazos y demás 

Y aquí no pasa nada, nos comemos la tostada 
ni siquiera te levantas del sofá. 
Vaya decepción en la manifestación, 
solamente han ido los anti disturbios. 

SÍ, JESULÍN, España es así, la tierra donde yo nací 
SÍ, JESULÍN, España es así, que sepas que vamos a por tí 

Somos Europa, no nos podemos quejar 
hemos entrado en el gran capital 
imperialismo que devora tu nevera 
y la vaselina en el culo bien "unta". 

Y aquí no pasa nada... 

Ñapa es, Ñapa es

Ska-P - Napa Es - YouTube


----------



## Turgot (9 Ago 2017)

Cadena SER

_*De la patera a la convivencia*
El fenómeno de la inmigración, que emergió con fuerza en los noventa, ha cambiado la demografía de un país emigrante

En los últimos 25 años, España pasó de ser un país de emigrantes a uno de inmigrantes. A principios de la década de los 90, los inmigrantes censados en España apenas llegaban a los 400.000. En 2017, son más de 4.500.000, según datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística.

A finales de los 80 ya empezaron a llegar las primeras pateras a costas españolas. Ildefonso Sena fotografió en 1988 el primer cadáver en las costas andaluzas producto del fenómeno de las pateras. En la década de los 90 y en los 2000 este proceso se masifica, llegando a su punto máximo en el 2006, con la crisis de los cayucos que salían de distintos puntos de África hacia Canarias. En el fin de semana del 18 al 20 de agosto de ese año, llegaron a las costas canarias 1.268 personas sin papeles.
PUBLICIDAD

inRead invented by Teads

Muchos usan España como puente para ir a otros países de Europa, pero otros se quedan, como Jawad. Un inmigrante marroquí que llegó en patera *en 2002* y vive en El Ejido, el poniente almeriense, una zona conocida como el mar de plástico por la gran cantidad de invernaderos que la cubren. Jawad trabaja en uno de ellos. Después de 15 años sigue sin papeles, a pesar de las regularizaciones de extranjeros que se realizaron durante los gobiernos *de José María Aznar y *de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero._


----------



## Turgot (10 Ago 2017)

Noticia del diario pepero ABC

_*La mejoría económica atrae a los inmigrantes a la Comunidad de Madrid: llegaron 85.000 en 2016*







Por primera vez desde que la crisis golpeó a la economía nacional, la Comunidad de Madrid ha recibido más población de la que ha decidido marcharse. Esto se traduce en que el saldo migratorio de la región fue positivo. Concretamente en 17.292 personas, una cifra que resulta de restar al total de inmigrantes llegados a la región en el último año, el montante de emigrantes que decidieron marcharse. Expertos en la materia analizan para ABC las consecuencias de este cambio a medio y largo plazo.

En 2016, según los datos ofrecidos por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), llegaron a la Comunidad de Madrid 85.726 inmigrantes y salieron, por su parte, 68.434 personas. En 2015, la comparación de estas dos magnitudes resultaba en un saldo migratorio negativo: se fueron 284 personas más de las que llegaron. Y esa tónica ha sido la imperante en la región hasta este año: se fueron 31.081 personas más de las que llegaron en 2014, 74.191 (2013), 50.960 (2012), 21.745 (2011), 26.771 (2010) y 1.223 (2009). El último año en el que este saldo resultó positivo fue 2008, cuando ascendió hasta las 56.835 personas, sustentado en la llegada masiva de inmigrantes extranjeros. Por el momento, las cifras resultantes en estos primeros años de la recuperación económica son mucho más modestas y los expertos no consideran que se repita la situación anterior a la crisis.

«Yo creo que a las cifras de la época dorada no vamos a llegar. Teníamos años en los que llegaban solamente 600.000 o 700.000 inmigrantes a toda España y esas cifras no las vamos a tener por el momento», vaticina Rafael Puyol, director del Observatorio de Demografía y Diversidad Generacional del Instituto de Empresa (IE) y uno de los mayores expertos nacionales en la materia. Puyol encuadra el dato madrileño dentro del cómputo nacional, donde también ha vuelto a aparecer un saldo migratorio positivo.
PUBLICIDAD

inRead invented by Teads


Más extranjeros
Madrid recibió en 2016 85.726 inmigrantes, de los cuales la mayoría, 68.181 tenían nacionalidad extranjera por los 17.545 españoles que llegaron a la región. Y ahí está, en los inmigrantes extranjeros, la clave de que el saldo migratorio haya sido positivo por primera vez en los últimos nueve años.

Un total de 68.181 personas con nacionalidades extranjeras desembarcaron en la región frente a las 48.813 que se marcharon. Esto culminó en un saldo migratorio de extranjeros favorable en 19.368 personas que sustentó los datos globales.

«Se sigue tratando de una inmigración de bajo nivel de cualificación que viene a desarrollar trabajos tradicionales», identifica Puyol, quien subraya que se trata de «una inmigración muy parecida» a la que España recibió durante los años 90. «Seguimos necesitando, por ejemplo, extranjeros para labores como los servicios de cuidado personal debido al envejecimiento poblacional», apunta el experto.

Pablo Gómez Tavira, director general de Servicios Sociales e Integración Social de la Comunidad de Madrid, estima que la llegada de inmigrantes favorecerá el desarrollo de Madrid, puesto que, a su juicio, «*es un síntoma positivo*, ya que los países importantes que más han progresado son aquellos que han sabido acoger e integrar a la inmigración».

Baja cualificación
La otra cara de la moneda son los que se van. La explicación a este fenómeno la tiene Puyol: «Los que salen lo hacen buscando lo que aquí no tienen». El experto expone que el perfil del emigrante coincide mayoritariamente con «personas con un alto nivel de cualificación, entre ellos graduados que tienen un grado y un máster y que no encuentran todavía, a pesar de la recuperación económica, puestos de trabajo acordes con su preparación».

Como consecuencia de este éxodo de madrileños preparados, Puyol vaticina que la región, igual que todo el país, puede tener un problema en los próximos años: faltará gente para trabajar en ciertos sectores de alto nivel. «Creo que vamos a tener un problema en comienzo de los años 30 de abastecimiento de talento», adelanta Puyol, quien sostiene esta predicción en que «la proyección del INE para 2031 habla que la población activa, de entre 20 y 49 años, va a disminuir en casi cuatro millones de personas». No obstante, el especialista cita varias formas para paliar esta necesidad.

Una de ellas, apostando por los trabajadores del país:«Ese déficit, en la base de pirámide laboral va a provocar que empleo juvenil mejore y que una buena parte de los españoles que han salido retornen si hay una política adecuada que da facilidades». Otra solución pasa por conseguir que los inmigrantes se queden en la región: «En el caso de los extranjeros, habría que implementar políticas para atraer mano de obra más cualificada».

Una herramienta eficaz en esta línea podría pasar por convertir a la región en un foco de interés para los inmigrantes en el marco educativo. «Podríamos fomentar la llegada de más gente de fuera que estudiase aquí y que, posteriormente, cuando ya hubieran acabado, una parte de ellos se quedará a trabajar con nosotros para aprovechar su formación», recalca el director del observatorio de demografía y diversidad generacional del Instituto de Empresa.

Gómez Tavira, avanza, además, la procedencia de los inmigrantes extranjeros en la región, algunos de ellos relacionados con la delicada coyuntura política internacional en algunas zonas, como el caso de Venezuela. «Recibimos un importante volumen de población venezolana a consecuencia de la crisis del país», explica. «Se trata de un incremento porque muchos abandonan Venezuela por culpa del Gobierno de Maduro», analiza.

El director general de Servicios Sociales e Integración de la Comunidad de Madrid también especifica otras nacionalidades que han despuntado en el apartado de inmigrantes internacionales en los últimos años: «También se ha registrado una importante llegada de chinos, que no han dejado de venir en la época de crisis. Igualmente, también están llegando muchas personas desde Centroamérica, desde países tradicionales como Nicaragua u Honduras».

Antiguos vecinos
Gómez Tavira también destaca que, entre los inmigrantes que han llegado este año a Madrid, y que han permitido que el saldo migratorio volviera a ser positivo, hay un cierto porcentaje de antiguos vecinos. «No sólo están regresando españoles que se tuvieron que marchar cuando llegó la crisis, sino extranjeros que también tuvieron que emigrar pero que igualmente tenían la nacionalidad española», manifiesta Gómez Tavira, quien achaca estas buenas cifras a una mejora en el ciclo económico.

«La causa es la recuperación del empleo y también porque estas personas tienen vínculos aquí», comenta Gómez Tavira, satisfecho por los datos obtenidos. Puyol coincide con este diagnóstico y añade que este despertar de la inmigración después de varios años dormida, especialmente la internacional, puede ser sólo el comienzo de lo que está por venir:«Si se consolida la recuperación económica, vendrán más personas»._


----------



## Turgot (13 Ago 2017)

* AYUDAS A LA VIVIENDA DE LA COMUNIDAD DE MADRID*


----------



## Turgot (17 Ago 2017)

Noticia del pepero y monárquico ABC

_De las diez comunidades más numerosas en España —en este orden: Marruecos, Rumanía, Ecuador, Colombia, Reino Unido, Argentina, Francia, Perú, China y Venezuela—, las únicas que no han descendido durante ningún años de la crisis son las dos últimas. La agitada Venezuela, de hecho, ha aumentado su comunidad en España en 2016 en mayor número que nunca, un 9% respecto del año anterior.

En las provincias de La Coruña y de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Venezuela es el país de nacimiento extranjero más numeroso, aunque no solo debido a este último repunte —6.000 de los 15.000 venezolanos llegados el último año están en Madrid—, sino por los fuertes vínculos migratorios tradicionales con el país americano.

Saldo migratorio negativo
No todas las comunidades autónomas han cambiado el signo de su saldo migratorio. En Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura todavía en 2016 salieron más personas de las que llegaron. Ambas son también las únicas donde el número de extranjeros siguió descendiendo, aunque en menor número que los años anteriores.

Durante 2016, 417.033 personas entraron en España (un 21,9 % más) mientras que 327.906 lo abandonaron (un 4,6 % menos), lo que arroja un saldo migratorio positivo de 89.126 personas e invirtió una situación en números negativos desde la crisis.

Este saldo positivo se debe principalmente a la llegada de extranjeros en contraste con la salida de españoles. Así, la emigración de españoles al extranjero apenas se redujo un 9% y son 86.112 los que abandonaron el país en 2016 por 62.572 que volvieron (un 20,1 % más respecto a 2015), dejando un saldo migratorio de población nacional de -23.540.

En cuanto a la población extranjera, España recibió 354.461 habitantes nuevos, un 22,2% más, mientras que 241.795 (-3%) decidieron salir del país._


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Ago 2017)

a los putos asesinos de Barcelona, quien los ha permitido estar en el país?


----------



## Ludovicus (17 Ago 2017)

El PP introdujo la inmigración masiva en España y a pesar de eso la izquierda le acusa de fascista, racista y xenófobo.


----------



## Simon_Bull (17 Ago 2017)

Juro que es cierto ya que yo estaba aquí.


----------



## un pringao (17 Ago 2017)

Quien trajo a los putos inmigrantes moros a Ehspaña? putos peperos chupapollas.


----------



## Miguelohu (18 Ago 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> a los putos asesinos de Barcelona, quien los ha permitido estar en el país?



Uno era de Ceuta y otro frances. No habia antecedentes. Tienes una neurona incorrezta.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Ago 2017)

Miguelohu dijo:


> Uno era de Ceuta y otro frances. No habia antecedentes. Tienes una neurona incorrezta.



ninguno de ellos conducia, y ya veremos cuando liberen información.


----------



## Miguelohu (18 Ago 2017)

Tu has preguntado que quien los ha dejado estar en españa. Por ahora uno era español y otro frances que ha cruzado una frontera del espacio schengen. Ya me diras como evitas que alguien del espacio schengen este en el espcio schengen y como evitas que un español este en España. No se si eres tonto o ignorante. voto por lo primero.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Ago 2017)

a ver, bocachanclas, de donde son los de Cambrils.

tu eres un listillo y un ignorante.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Ago 2017)

toma, comete el owned:


y falta por saber nacionalidad de los moros abatidos.


----------



## Turgot (19 Ago 2017)

*El Partido Popular respalda al alcalde investigado por explotar inmigrantes*
Feijoo indicó que sorprende que exista alguna duda o investigación después de la rotundidad con la que José Luis Gavilanes niega los hechos

.
MIGUEL VILLAR




OURENSE / LA VOZ 29/07/2017 11:53 H
En la sesión plenaria celebrada este viernes en la Diputación de Ourense salió a relucir la investigación por parte de la Policía Nacional al alcalde popular del concello ourensano de Xunqueira de Ambía, José Luis Gavilanes, su exmujer, Carmen Limia, y su hijo, Antonio Gavilanes, por un delito contra los derechos de los ciudadanos extranjeros. Fue el portavoz del BNG, Ramiro Rodríguez, el que en el turno de ruegos y preguntas afirmó: «Hai anos que vén tendo problemas coa xustiza, con casos como o do taller de costura, os da súa empresa de transportes, as canteiras e, nalgúns casos, con sentenzas xudiciais por todos coñecidas. E no caso da súa empresa de transporte cun importante número de impagos a condutores dos seus autobuses, polo xeral cidadáns portugueses que acaban desistindo nas súas reclamacións».

Investigan al alcalde de Ambía, a su ex y a su hijo por explotar a inmigrantes
CÁNDIDA ANDALUZ Ante estas afirmaciones, el presidente de la Diputación, José Manuel Baltar, dijo haber hablado el día anterior con Gavilanes y se remitió «ao respecto total ao estado de dereito e á presunción de inocencia». Eso sí, añadió que el alcalde de Xunqueira le había negado totalmente los hechos. El PSOE calificó la investigación de «preocupante» y Democracia Ourensana indicó que aunque los hechos tienen que ver con la actividad particular del regidor, moralmente son reprochables y que por lo tanto, en caso de ser ciertos, deberían conllevar la dimisión como alcalde. También se refirió a este tema el presidente de la Xunta, Alberto Núñez Feijoo. Indicó que sorprende que exista alguna duda o investigación después de la rotundidad con la que José Luis Gavilanes niega los hechos. Aunque afirmó que el Partido Popular indagaría sobre qué hay detrás de este caso.


----------



## Turgot (21 Ago 2017)

_*
La inmigración se dispara*
Espectacular aumento en España mientras desciende en Italia y Grecia





ADOLFO S. RUIZ, Sevilla
21/08/2017 01:36 | Actualizado a 21/08/2017 03:51 Lea la versión en catalán
La llegada de inmigrantes irregulares a España se ha disparado en el mes de julio al tiempo que disminuía en Italia y Grecia. Según los datos oficiales facilitados por la Agencia Europea de Fronteras (Frontex), 2.300 inmigrantes entraron en julio, cuatro veces más que el mes anterior, mientras la llegada se reducía un 57% en Italia y un 25% en Grecia. En agosto se lleva camino de que suceda lo mismo. Hasta 593 personas fueron rescatadas frente a las costas de Cádiz el pasado miércoles.

Los datos de julio son un reflejo de una tendencia sostenida en lo que va de año. Disminuye en un 75% la llegada de irregulares al conjunto de Europa, pero se incrementa en España, especialmente en Andalucía. Los datos facilitados por el Gobierno certifican que la llegada de inmigrantes, casi 7.547, se ha triplicado en los seis primeros meses del año con respecto a los datos del año anterior. Frontex confirma que una parte importante, aunque no la mayor, se debe a la creciente actividad en las fronteras terrestres de Ceuta y Melilla.

Los inmigrantes en julio se multiplicaron por cuatro respecto al mismo mes del 2016

Juan García, de Andalucía Acoge, señala que este incremento no supone ninguna sorpresa. “Cuando la Unión Europea decidió bloquear la entrada de inmigrantes, especialmente sirios, por Turquía, ya se sabía que se iba a producir un aumento de los que llegan a las costas españolas”, comenta.

Aunque el incremento no es exclusivo de este año, sino una tendencia de los últimos veinte, ahora se han acumulado una serie de circunstancias que empujan a los inmigrantes a cruzar el Estrecho. El desmantelamiento de los campos de subsaharianos en Marruecos y Argelia; la imposibilidad de los que huyen de Guinea Conakry de alcanzar Europa a través de Libia, lo que les empuja hacia el oeste; la represión del movimiento reivindicativo en la zona del Rif marroquí y el importante incremento de menores no acompañados que buscan el salto a un futuro mejor.

La crisis del Rif influye, además, de dos maneras. Por un lado, son centenares los jóvenes oriundos del norte de Marruecos que han decidido escapar de la represión de los gendarmes marroquíes y de la falta de oportunidades en su tierra. De otro, las fuerzas de seguridad de Mohamed VI deben estar ahora pendientes del Rif, lo que favorece una relajación de la vigilancia establecida en torno a los inmigrantes subsaharianos, que encuentran más facilidades a la hora de planificar su salida hacia España.

Los subsaharianos llegan más fácilmente a la Península
desde Marruecos
“Es importante saber que la mayoría de las personas que están saliendo estos días son los propios marroquíes. Se debe tanto a la crisis del Rif como a un desarrollo económico que está acentuando las desigualdades. Crece el empobrecimiento y los más jóvenes buscan una salida”, aclara Helena Maleno, una cooperante española con residencia en Tánger, una investigadora y experta en migraciones que es muy popular entre las comunidades de desheredados.

Mustafa es uno de los jóvenes que han logrado llegar a Cádiz procedente del Rif. De su región tuvo que escapar por haber participado y difundido varias de las protestas multitudinarias que han tenido lugar en Alhucemas, en pie de guerra desde la muerte de un joven vendedor de pescado, triturado por las palas de un camión de la basura cuando intentaba recuperar su mercancía que las autoridades locales, civiles y policiales, se habían empeñado en retirarle.

“La situación de represión es total. Te pueden detener en cualquier momento, sin ninguna justificación. Luego en las comisarías te torturan y terminan por pedir penas de prisión totalmente desproporcionadas”.

Mohamed VI está utilizando la táctica del palo y la zanahoria con el Rif. Quiere aparecer como un impulsor de las mejoras y, por detrás, está empleando toda la fuerza represora del Estado”, señala Mustafa sobre la tensa situación en esa zona del país.

Acnur corrobora que en los últimos meses se ha incrementado de manera muy significativa la salida de inmigrantes marroquíes hacia España, una realidad que parecía haberse contenido en los últimos años. De los 2.300 inmigrantes irregulares llegados por mar a España durante el mes de julio, al menos 500 tenían la nacionalidad marroquí, los más numerosos junto a los procedentes de Costa de Marfil y Gambia.

Los datos apuntan a que empieza a variar el perfil habitual del inmigrante irregular que intenta llegar a España. Hasta ahora, el 82% de los que llegaban eran varones jóvenes, de procedencia subsahariana, junto a un 10% de mujeres y un 8% de menores, la mayor parte de los cuales venía acompañado.

Ahora, además del repunte de los marroquíes se ha multiplicado el número de menores de edad que dan el salto, tanto subsaharianos como magrebíes que no vienen acompañados. Ana Rosado, coordinadora del Informe Frontera Sur 2017 de la Asociación Pro Derechos Humanos de Andalucía, señala en su estudio que los menores utilizan distintas vías. “Los subsaharianos saltan las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla mientras que los magrebíes cruzan el Estrecho en pateras”, escribe. En las pateras con capacidad para 60 personas o más son cada vez más numerosos los adolescentes de 12, 13 o 14 años que llegan solos. Muchos de ellos, tras varias peripecias, terminan vagabundeando por las calles de París, Bruselas y otras ciudades del norte de Europa.

Unas pateras que cada vez son de mayor capacidad ya que las rutas más frecuentadas en los últimos meses pasan por el mar de Alborán hasta desembocar en las playas de Granada, Málaga, Almería o incluso llegan a Murcia, Alicante y las islas Baleares. Son embarcaciones más grandes, con mayor capacidad, algo más seguras, por lo que las mafias han *aumentado el precio de los viajes. Los datos corroboran esta realidad: en el 2016 se rescataron 354 pateras con 6.099 inmigrantes a bordo. Un año antes, el número de embarcaciones interceptadas fue mayor, 491, pero el número de personas salvadas del mar fue menor, en total 3.399._


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2017)




----------



## Turgot (27 Ago 2017)

_L*os peruanos en Vigo piden un concejal de inmigración*
La Asociación de Peruanos de Galicia en Vigo organizó su tradicional fiesta por los 196 años de la independencia de *su* país








Unos 4.700 peruanos viven en Galicia y Vigo acoge a la mayor comunidad, con unos 1.700. Ayer celebraron una fiesta que ya se ha convertido en tradicional en la ciudad, la conmemoración de los 196 años de la independencia y para ella eligieron la calle Perú, paralela a Príncipe. Allí el presidente de la Asociación de Peruanos de Galicia en Vigo, Pedro Arana Rojas, reclamó una concejalía de inmigración "para que cuando personas de otros países llegan sepan a dónde ir, pero no sólo peruanos, también bolivianos, colombianos o brasileños que tienen amplias comunidades en la ciudad", explicó. Un departamento que permita agilizar trámites burocráticos como puede ser la convalidación de títulos, precisó.
Pedro Arana quiso destacar que "los peruanos nos hemos integrado en la sociedad y venimos a sumar a esta sociedad", subrayó. También puso de relieve que ya hay una nueva generación, que son los hijos de los inmigrantes.
La asociación, además de organizar actividades sociales, culturales o deportivas, también realiza envíos de ayuda humanitaria a su país.
Al acto asistieron el alcalde de Vigo, Abel Caballero; el delegado de la Xunta, Ignacio López Chaves; la portavoz municipal y presidenta del PP de Vigo, Elena Muñoz; así como la diputada autonómica del PP, Marián García y los concejales Ángel Rivas y María José Caride.
La cónsul de Perú en Vigo, Rosa Montenegro, destacó la gran cantidad de actividades que realiza la asociación y a la que quiso "manifestar reconocimiento y respeto". Recordó que el consulado está para resolver los problemas burocráticos pero "también tiene que ser un nexo de unión de todos ustedes y allí tienen su casa. Sois uno más de nosotros", señaló.
López Chaves felicitó a la asociación y a la comunidad peruana en nombre del presidente de la Xunta y recordó "los íntimos lazos de relación entre Galicia y Perú". Elena Muñoz por su parte enfatizó que "vosotros hacéis ciudad con vuestro trabajo diario".

vigo abre las puertas
El alcalde cerró el acto señalando a los peruanos como "una comunidad de amigos" a los que les recordó que "son viguesas y vigueses nacidos en tantos lugares pero que nos une Vigo y un modelo de convivencia abierto".
Abel Caballero señaló que "vuestra cultura es nuestra cultura y en Vigo también somos Perú" porque "Vigo siempre abre las puertas" y subrayó que "el afecto mueve el mundo". Terminó con vivas a Perú y a Vigo que fueron coreados por el público.
El acto contó también con una exhibición de bailes tradicionales y la participación de Abada Capoira, una escuela internacional presente por todo el mundo. n

_


----------



## Simon_Bull (27 Ago 2017)

Los rifeños son el fondo de la basura de la bolsa de la basura. Que les machaquen en Marruecos que no nos perdemos nada.


----------



## Turgot (27 Ago 2017)

_*Madrid acogerá a parte de los 80 inmigrantes trasladados del CETI de Ceuta
*
Centros de acogida de Andalucía, Madrid y Valencia acogerán a 80 subsaharianos que hasta ahora estaban en el congestionado Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes (CETI) de Ceuta, que ahora acoge a unas 800 personas.







Fuentes gubernativas han señalado a Efe que los 80 inmigrantes, la mayoría de ellos procedentes de Camerún, han abandonado la ciudad esta mañana con destino a la Península.

La salida de los 80 inmigrantes, todos ellos varones, se ha producido como consecuencia del alto número de ingresos de inmigrantes en el CETI desde principios de mes con dos entradas masivas y las llegadas de subsaharianos en motos de agua.

El centro había logrado mantener desde febrero una media de unos 560 inmigrantes acogidos en estas instalaciones, pero las dos últimas entradas masivas protagonizadas por los subsaharianos han generado esta masificación de unas instalaciones, como las del CETI, que tienen una capacidad máxima para 512 personas.

Un total de 1.342 inmigrantes subsaharianos han salido de Ceuta este año hacia centros de acogida de nueve autonomías, gracias a los convenios que el Ministerio del Interior mantiene con diferentes organizaciones no gubernamentales._


----------



## wanamaker (27 Ago 2017)

El PP hizo en 2015, una reforma en el codigo penal que practicamente despenalizo el trafico ilegal de personas.
Paso de una pena de 4 a 8 años, a una de 3 meses a 1 año.
Si es por fines humanitarios, no hay pena.

Un conductor de la moto de agua, antes minimo 4 años, ahora uno maximo.


----------



## qe12 (27 Ago 2017)

Anda que no está causando muertos el PPSOE durante su reinado del terror. Y, claro está, me refiero exclusivamente a las víctimas de la pobreza energénica y los recortes sanitarios.


----------



## Turgot (28 Ago 2017)

_*Castilla y León registró 52.911 afiliados extranjeros en julio, un 6,08 por ciento más *Imagen de unos trabajadores extranjeros en una obra (MINISTERIO DE EMPLEO) La cifra media de afiliados extranjeros a la Seguridad Social en Castilla y León se situó en el mes de julio en 52.911, lo que supone un incremento interanual del 6,08 por ciento (3.031 en términos absolutos) y representa el 2,8 por ciento del total nacional, según los datos del Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social.



Además, en comparación con el mes anterior, la afiliación de los ciudadanos extranjeros a la Seguridad Social aumentó un 2,27 por ciento, con 1.174 personas más en total. En España, el número medio de afiliados extranjeros fue de 1.870.397 ocupados, un 7,06 por ciento más que el año anterior pero un 0,27 por ciento menos que el mes precedente. Por provincias, 11.061 están afiliados a la Seguridad Social en Burgos (2,76 por ciento), 10.561 en Valladolid (8,36 por ciento), 8.324 en Segovia (8,78 por ciento), 6.563 en León (6,50 por ciento), 4.485 en Salamanca (2,97 por ciento), 3.768 en Soria (6,80 por ciento), 2.955 en Ávila (5,28 por ciento), 2.881 en Palencia (4,94 por ciento) y 2.313 en Zamora (9,10 por ciento). La mayor parte de los afiliados extranjeros a la Seguridad Social registrados en julio fueron hombres (29.304) frente a 23.607 mujeres. De los afiliados, 29.946 pertenecen a países de la UE mientras que 22.965 son de fuera de la UE. Por regímenes de afiliación, 34.236 pertenecen al Régimen General de la Seguridad Social, 6.582 son autónomos, 5.645 son empleados del hogar, 6.436 están integrados en el régimen agrario y 12 pertenecen a la minería del carbón_


----------



## Turgot (29 Ago 2017)

_*El CEPI presenta su programación para septiembre

*







El Centro de Participación e Integración de Inmigrantes de Alcobendas y San Sebastián de los Reyes ha presentado su programación formativa para este mes de septiembre. El centro está ubicado en el número 2 de la calle Viento.

En el área de inserción socio-laboral hay cursos de diferentes disciplinas en horario de mañana y de tarde. Durante este mes se desarrollarán el de manipulador de alimentos, el de técnicas de masaje y el de derechos del trabajador. 
También se impartirán cursos de idiomas para el empleo en horario de mañana. Se han programado clases de inglés, alemán y español, en nivel básico y medio.
Las fechas concretas y las inscripciones se pueden consultar en el edificio del CEPI._


----------



## Turgot (31 Ago 2017)

_La Delegación encabezada por González Pons se reunió con representantes del Ministerio de Exteriores chino y con miembros del Departamento de Internacional del Partido Comunista, así como con miembros de la Asamblea Nacional china, para intercambiar opiniones sobre asuntos como la lucha antiterrorista, la inmigración en ambas regiones y las consecuencias del Brexit. Entre ellos, con Guo Yezhou, Vice-Ministro del Departamento de Internacional del Partido Comunista chino; Song Tao, Ministro del Departamento de Internacional del Partido Comunista chino; Chen Xu, Director General del Departamento de Asuntos Europeos del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino; Yan Junqi, Vicepresidenta de la Asamblea Nacional china; y Wang Xueyong, Director General adjunto para Asuntos Europeos del Departamento de Internacional del Partido Comunista chino.

En el ámbito económico, se abordaron las relaciones comerciales y la posibilidad de mejorar el acceso de empresas europeas al mercado chino._

Ambas cosas van ligadas


----------



## Mineroblanco (31 Ago 2017)

Los gobiernos del PP fueron los primeros que admitieron a millones de inmigrantes, pero la culpa de todo este desbarajuste la tiene Podemos. Mode ironic: on.


----------



## Turgot (1 Sep 2017)

_*Es Satty también fue condenado por intentar introducir en España a un inmigrante indocumentado*



El imán de Ripoll fue acusado en 2002 de un delito contra los derechos de los ciudadanos extranjeros y se le condenó igualmente a una multa de 1.080 euros. Un juez anuló su deportación por su "esfuerzo" para integrarse en España. Fue detenido en Ceuta con 136 kilos de hachís. El presunto cerebro de los atentados de Cataluña, el imán Abdelbaki Es Satty, no solo acumulaba una condena de cuatro años de prisión por tráfico de drogas sino que existe una sentencia previa, de 2003, según la cual fue declarado culpable de intentar introducir en España de manera ilegal a un ciudadano que viajaba con un pasaporte falsificado, hechos que le acarrearon una pena de medio año de cárcel. La sentencia, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, concluye que el imán muerto en la explosión de la casa de Alcanar (Tarragona) fue responsable de un delito contra los derechos de los ciudadanos extranjeros y le condenó igualmente a una multa de 1.080 euros, de acuerdo con la petición del Ministerio Fiscal. El presunto adoctrinador de la célula yihadista que perpetró los ataques de Barcelona y Cambrils y que han dejado 16 víctimas mortales no contaba con antecedentes en el momento de estos hechos, que tuvieron lugar en el puerto de Ceuta a finales de noviembre de 2002. El imán de Ripoll no recurrió ninguna de las dos condenas a las que tuvo que hacer frente Es Satty viajaba con un vehículo Ford Scorpio propiedad de otra persona ajena al proceso cuando funcionarios de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado le sorprendieron intentando introducir a un inmigrante de su misma nacionalidad -marroquí- de camino a Algeciras. Esta sentencia condenatoria se suma a la dictada por el mismo Juzgado de lo Penal número 2 de Ceuta de 2011 en la que se le condenó a cuatro años de cárcel por viajar con 121 kilos de hachís en el interior de su vehículo. No recurrió ninguna de las dos condenas. El imán de Ripoll fue sorprendido el día de Año Nuevo de 2010 también en el puerto de Ceuta cuando viajaba, procedente de Marruecos acompañado de tres hermanos marroquíes con residencia en Cambrils (Tarragona) que resultaron absueltos de los hechos

Ver más en: Es Satty también fue condenado por intentar introducir en España a un inmigrante indocumentado - 20minutos.es_


----------



## Turgot (1 Sep 2017)

_Los cónsules piden facilidades para atender mejor a «gente formidable»

El II Congreso Regional de Inmigrantes y Emigrantes reivindica una oficina común para los países sin representación diplomática en Asturias







E. C. CANGAS DE ONÍS.
Domingo, 27 agosto 2017, 03:11
Los consulados desean mejorar su atención a quienes, desde otros países, emigran a España en busca de unas condiciones favorables para desarrollar sus proyectos personales y familiares, pero detectan algunas dificultades para cumplir su función como les gustaría y merece «gente formidable que tuvo la necesidad de salir de su zona de confort», explicó Rafael Bustamante, cónsul general de Ecuador.

El caso es que algunas de las reivindicaciones que ayer se pusieron de manifiesto en la inauguración del II Congreso Regional de Inmigrantes y Emigrantes de Asturias, que organiza la asociación Comigras, no parecen muy complicadas de atender. Así, Paulo Alberto da Silveira, cónsul general de Brasil, aseguró que «hacen falta más eventos que congreguen a los emigrantes para que puedan recibir la información que necesitan. En España hay unos 160.000 ciudadanos de Brasil, además de los 370.000 que vienen anualmente de turismo, y es posible que muchos no conozcan que tanto en Madrid como en Barcelona tenemos consejos de ciudadanos con vistas a proporcionarles toda la información que pueden necesitar. Por eso es imprescindible que congresos como éste que organiza Comigras se celebren no una vez al año, sino tres o cuatro si es posible, y no solo en Asturias, sino en toda España».

Manuel del Castillo, responsable de protocolo de Comigras y exsecretario del Cuerpo Consular del Principado, coordinó ayer la ponencia en la que los cónsules hablaron de su trabajo. «Algo que llevamos bastante tiempo reivindicando en Asturias -dijo Del Castillo- es una oficina que pueda servir para que los cónsules de países que no tienen representación diplomática en la región puedan utilizarla cuando la precisen para satisfacer las necesidades de sus representados. Lo hacen periódicamente en hoteles, por ejemplo, pero sería mejor que la Administración regional facilitase esa instalación».

La proximidad, explicó Del Castillo, es importante porque «un trámite que a lo mejor cuesta cinco dólares se encarece mucho si hay que acudir a Madrid o a Bilbao para realizarlo. Además, hay personas impedidas que no tienen facilidades para desplazarse».

Aunque Madrid alberga las embajadas, los cónsules generales suelen también tener sede en la capital porque «los embajadores ostentan la representación política, mientras que los cónsules se encargan de los trámites administrativos».

Colaboración institucional
Entre las personas que asistieron ayer al desarrollo del II Congreso Regional de Inmigrantes y Emigrantes de Asturias se encontraba la diputada por Asturias del Partido Popular Susana López Ares. «Vengo a escuchar las experiencias y peticiones de los ciudadanos de países hermanos que están viviendo en Asturias. Sobre todo, para ver qué podemos mejorar para que se sientan cómodos en nuestro país. Esta es tierra de emigrantes y tenemos la responsabilidad de dar los servicios y cubrir las necesidades a quienes ahora son emigrantes en nuestro país, para que se sientan bien acogidos. Venezuela es ahora el país del que tenemos más refugiados y queremos que sepan que cuentan con el apoyo del Gobierno del Partido Popular», manifestó a EL COMERCIO. No obstante, la diputada del PP por Asturias abogó por un trabajo conjunto de todas las administraciones en este sentido y destacó que «hay buena colaboración entre las consejerías de las diferentes comunidades autónomas y el Gobierno del Estado».

Además de debates y ponencias, el congreso incluye un mercadillo y una exposición para divulgar la cultura de los países participantes._


----------



## wanamaker (1 Sep 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Los gobiernos del PP fueron los primeros que admitieron a millones de inmigrantes, pero la culpa de todo este desbarajuste la tiene Podemos. Mode ironic: on.



Si estas en contra de ello, por que defiendes a un partido que esta a favor de esa politica?
No te da la cabecita para oponerte a ambos?, necesitas esa puta mierda de sentimiento de pertencia o algo del estilo?


----------



## Thomas Andersen (2 Sep 2017)

La culpa de la inmigración en España la tiene al 99% LA IZQUIERDA. Lo que ocurre es lo de siempre, que cuando se dan cuenta de los resultados desastrosos de sus políticas le echan la culpa a otro.
Esto lo repiten una y otra vez: Tiran la piedra y esconden la mano. 
Próximo desastre que la izquierda echará la culpa a otros: El feminazismo. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Turgot (2 Sep 2017)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> La culpa de la inmigración en España la tiene al 99% LA IZQUIERDA. Lo que ocurre es lo de siempre, que cuando se dan cuenta de los resultados desastrosos de sus políticas le echan la culpa a otro.
> Esto lo repiten una y otra vez: Tiran la piedra y esconden la mano.
> Próximo desastre que la izquierda echará la culpa a otros: El feminazismo. Tiempo al tiempo.



El PP ha gobernado 13 de los veinte años que llevamos con inmigración masiva, y eso no es opinable


----------



## Poleo (2 Sep 2017)

A ver, intoxicadores de mierda unos, y mareados sin ideas claras los otros:

Con Aznar hubo una bonanza económica, una reducción de paro en la que se necesitaba más mano de obra de la que el país era capaz de suministrar. (No nos desviemos ahora con que si eso fue bueno, y la burbuja y tal y cual, que no es el asunto).

Al margen de eso, si no se hizo una ley de extranjería más dura, fue por culpa de la izquierda. Aún recuerdo todos los pifostios de Llamazares (Comando dixán) y demás, cuando se quiso hacer una ley de extranjería acorde a la de otros países similares, y lo hicieron imposible.

No obstante, ese superávit económico y esa necesidad de mano de obra, fue suplida con la inmigración, en parte. Y no entraban por aquellos años 300 subsaharianos a través de las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla. Todo eso llegó después.

Nada tiene que ver con el nefasto Zapatero, cuyo ministro Caldera con la ley del mismo nombre, legalizó de un plumazo a 2 millones de inmigrantes ilegales. Les regalaban la nacionalidad con el bonobús.

Eso con una situación de paro del 25%, casi 6 millones de parados.


----------



## Mineroblanco (2 Sep 2017)

¿Si seguía habiendo paro por que Aznar legalizó a millones de inmigrantes? Y hizo mucho más permisiva la Ley de Extranjería, que durante la época de Felipe González era muy dura. Además la época de la burbuja inmobiliaria empezó con Aznar, pero continuó durante el primer mandato de Zapatero. Por otra parte, para cualquiera con un poco de inteligencia, era evidente que cuando terminara el boom de la construcción iban a sobrar millones de inmigrantes. Y ahora, con mucho paro, el gobierno del PP sigue permitiendo la entrada de muchísimos inmigrantes que sobran. Os guste o no, la responsabilidad de todo esto la comparten el PP y el PSOE. Pero hacer propaganda a favor del PP con el tema de la inmigración es risible, porque no cuela por ninguna parte.


----------



## Simon_Bull (2 Sep 2017)

Espero que Aznar y la botella algun dia acaben como Mussolini y Clara Pettachi


----------



## Turgot (3 Sep 2017)

Poleo dijo:


> A ver, intoxicadores de mierda unos, y mareados sin ideas claras los otros:
> 
> Con Aznar hubo una bonanza económica, una reducción de paro en la que se necesitaba más mano de obra de la que el país era capaz de suministrar. (No nos desviemos ahora con que si eso fue bueno, y la burbuja y tal y cual, que no es el asunto).
> 
> ...



Joder macho, he desmontado esta mierda cuarenta veces en este hilo, y siguen y siguen sin enterarse.

1.- La "bonanza" económica de los años de Aznar nunca llevó el paro por debajo del 11%, por los cojones se necesitaba mano de obra en España

2.-Aznar aprobó la primera ley de extranjería con reagrupamiento familiar con _mayoría absoluta_. La izquierda no podía obligarle a nada. Y luego regularizaron a todos los inmigrantes que habían entrado en el período 1996-2000

3.-¡Lo del bonobus fueron Aznar y Rajoy de ministro del interior los que lo hicieron, fanático HDGP!

Por eso este hilo es tan necesario


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 Sep 2017)

La inmigración y la esclavitud siempre son promovidas por quienes tienen apetencias de poder, ya sea para mantenerlo o para alcanzarlo; todos los imperios se hicieron posibles gracias a la inmigración y/o esclavitud.

Todas las que han sido, son y serán potencias imperialistas lo han sido gracias a la inmigración y a la esclavitud, que vienen a ser lo mismo, a efectos de PODER, para las minorías poderhabientes.

La raza, a estos efectos, es lo de menos; no para el pueblo llano, que ve como su cultura y formas de existencia son destruidas, pero sí para las minorías mandantes: a ellos les da igual el color de piel, lo que quieren es PODER.

Los romanos (modelo para muchos de los habituales de este foro) esclavizaron a tantos o más (a más) blancos que de otras razas.

Ahora a las minorías mandantes europeas y americanas (IZQUIERDA, DERECHA) les interesa por mil y un motivos eliminar a la gran clase media americana y europea (que es blanca).

Y si hubiera motivos raciales para ello (no todo es raza, hay muchos más factores) serían los siguientes:

Está equivocado el discurso racial (y es equivocado no porque sea 100% falso, algo de verdad incluye, aunque no tanta como los racialistas quisieran), hay que responder que los blancos no desaparecerán, pero serán muy pocos y estarán en las élites, como es lógico... pero esas élites no protegen a la raza blanca en general, sino sus privilegios (los de las élites).

Los racialistas deberían pensar a quién han beneficiado finalmente, de facto, las teorías y políticas raciales (con las que seguís machaconamente muchos)... No al pueblo blanco, sino a las élites blancas... esas que pergeñaron el ideario racialista para que luego éste haya sido usado (con o sin dicha intención desde su origen) para demonizar toda mención y argumento racialista... Es más, siendo pragmático, si yo fuera de las élites blancas y tuviera la certeza (equivocada o no) de esa superioridad racial blanca, ¿qué mejor manera de mantener mi status y mi poder que ELIMINANDO toda posibilidad de competencia por parte de otras personas de raza blanca? ¿Quién es más racista supremacista blanco, el que pretende rodearse sólo de los de su raza (supuestamente Hitler, el "tonto útil") o los que pretenden rodearse de mestizos para así destacar para siempre entre ellos y dominarlos?

Más claramente: el principal enemigo (rival) de alguien que se cree superior por su raza no es una persona de otra raza, sino alguien de su misma raza; si yo soy bueno haciendo lavadoras mi rival no es el que hace sillas, sino el que hace lavadoras, y es a ese al que me interesa eliminar...

Las élites blancas (ya sea por convicción o por haber sido contaminadas por lo que sea o por quien sea) estarían entonces, bajo este prisma, interesadas en hacer desaparecer al resto de blancos porque así no tendrán rival ni competencia... 

No es casualidad que en Europa haya habido tantas guerras... esto ha sido así por dos razones: por el superior concepto de libertad del europeo respecto a otras civilizaciones-sociedades, y porque, precisamente, esto lo saben muy bien las clases dominantes europeas. Saben que para doblegar a sus pueblos necesitan llevarlos de guerra en guerra, y los que no mueren, finalmente, desean el descanso debido a tanto horror sufrido y/o contemplado... y para eso llegó el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR (generando seres pusilánimes, hedonistas, cobardes, vacíos, inhábiles para todo lo que no sea depender del ESTADO) con el que dar la puntilla final a los pueblos europeos.

Con las guerras debilitaron y predispusieron al pueblo, y con el estado de bienestar lo aniquilan definitivamente.

En mi opinión, esta es la auténtica realidad del discurso racialista: independientemente del grado de verdad que contenga dicho discurso, lo cierto es que los hechos nos dicen que NO fue ideado para proteger a la raza blanca, sino, en todo caso, a las élites de la misma... así es como ha sido (las demás posibilidades no dejan de ser eso... posibilidades, pero la realidad ha sido sólo una y no podemos ni debemos negarla, porque sería autoengañarnos... tal y cómo hacemos, por cierto, con el resto de autoengaños en el resto de facetas de nuestras vidas).

Olvidad el discurso racialista (al menos los que vayáis de buena fe, porque los agentes del sistema que llenan los foros como éste ya sabemos que no lo van a hacer).

Lo diré de otra forma, para que quede aún más claro: la auténtica realidad es que, contrariamente a lo que nos dicen, *quien ganó la segunda guerra mundial fue el racismo supremacista*... y son esas minorías supremacistas (a las que no hace falta añadir ninguna connotación judía) las que posteriormente han impulsado el mestizaje, la globalización, la inmigración masiva, la homosexualización, el feminismo de estado, etc. porque todo eso sirve al mismo objetivo: dominacion sobre una masa degradada (además de enfrenada entre sí).

Nadie del pueblo llano, per se, es racista (ni siquiera racialista) hasta que se lo meten en la cabeza, o hasta que ve su cultura invadida por extranjeros; y esas invasiones son provocadas por las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO y el CAPITAL, en sus continuas luchas por cuotas de poder y por mantener su estatus: estados contra estados; capital contra capital.

Leed este texto de Israel Shamir (judío ruso convertido al cristianismo ortodoxo, un tipo que también tiene su lado oscuro, es estalinista o algo así) sobre la inmigración y el racismo; es de lo más acertado que leído sobre el asunto, y en un lenguaje claro y sencillo al alcance de todo el mundo:

*Raza e inmigración*

Entendiendo el caso de EEUU podremos entender "nuestro" caso, y el de Europa en general; podremos entender por qué se pormueve el racismo y el antirracismo (que también es racismo). Lectura recomendada:

*RACISMO BLANCO Y RACISMO NEGRO. Apuntes para una historia no autorizada del imperialismo EEUU *

Resumen: las teorías racialistas perjudican al pueblo llano blanco.

Los que, de buena fe, insisten en ellas están profundamente equivocados (los hechos mandan).

Hay otros sin buena fe que son agentes del sistema... en los foros hay muchos.

Más resumido: Sin Hitler no hubiera sido posible implantar posteriormente todas las ideologías antirracistas (inmigracionistas) que ahora soportamos.

Acción-reacción.

Todo es BIOPOLÍTICA, por tanto cuando "iban bien las cosas" (natalidad sana y homogeneidad racial) también era BIOPOLÍTICA (llevada a cabo por las minorías poderhabientes).

Veamos:

Traer inmigrantes es malo para el pueblo, pero no lo es para la economía (la MACROECONOMÍA, que es la que interesa a las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO, los miniESTADOS autonómicos y el CAPITAL). Y el neoliberalismo socialdemócrata (porque es lo que es) no ha sido otra cosa que la política que tocaba HASTA AHORA hacer a los ESTADOS EN SU OBJETIVO DE SOBREDOMINAR Y DESTRUIR AL PUEBLO.

A nivel puntual y/o micróeconómico está claro que la inmigración perjudica a los autóctonos de a pie, pero les perjudica más a otros niveles, mucho más importantes que lo dinerario y/o material... de hecho podemos afirmar que los españoles están en vías de desaparición por SUSTITUCIÓN... y eso es infinitamente más GRAVE.

Hay que diferenciar SIEMPRE entre los intereses del PUEBLO (o los que deberían ser sus intereses) y los intereses del ESTADO (el Estado lo conforman el ejército, los altos funcionarios de todos los ministerios, las empresas estatales, y también, en tanto que colaborador imprescindible, el GRAN capital privado: sí, el gran capital privado forma parte del ESTADO; el ESTADO siempre ha sido y será una creación de oligarquías; mientras sigamos creyendo que es una creación del pueblo y para el pueblo, vamos mal, muy mal).

Si tuviéramos claras esas diferencias (que no las tenemos) nos daríamos cuenta de que la inmigración masiva BENEFICIA al ESTADO y al GRAN CAPITAL (y al pequeño capital, es decir, al pequeño empresario le permite también ir tirando).

No voy a hacer cuentas aquí y ahora porque serían muy tediosas, pero creo que se entenderá lo que voy a explicar:

La edad típica en la que se empieza a trabajar ahora es digamos 30 años... esa es la edad media (30-35) de los inmigrantes que llegan. Es decir, el ESTADO se ahorra 30 años de crianza y manutención; pero dejemos los 30 y quedémonos al menos con los 18, que es la mayoría de edad; pues bien... sigamos: *hay cálculos que estiman que esa crianza y manutención (mantenidas con dinero llamado "público") cuesta unos 6000 € al año; multiplicados por 18 años, son 108.000 € por persona (180.000 € si tomamos los 30 años). Pues bien, ese es el dinero que el ESTADO SE AHORRA POR CADA INMIGRANTE QUE LLEGA... y ese es el colchón de gasto que tiene el ESTADO hasta que ese inmigrante encuentra trabajo legal y cotiza.*

Todo esto, como digo, es muy muy muy resumido, porque los números a hacer son muchísimos más.

*¿Que no todos los inmigrantes encuentran trabajo y muchos viven de subvenciones? claro, pero también está pensado para que haya dumping laboral y los sueldos caigan.... y no para que los ricos se forren (que también), sino para que la economía (macroeconomía) del país sea, siquiera, viable y pueda competir, precisamente, con los productos más baratos que se producen en los países emergentes o directamente del tercer mundo. En cualquier caso recordad la cifra: el estado dispone de hasta 6000 € al año para gastarse en cada inmigrante, a la espera de que cotice (y si no cotiza, al menos sirve para que los salarios sigan a la baja). Además, el consumo interior que hacen los inmigrantes repercute en que la pequeña y mediana empresa española pueda seguir funcionando... sin ese consumo (artificial, forzado, para subir el PIB) España ya hubiera colapsado (y de eso no tienen culpa los inmigrantes, sino NOSOTROS y NUESTRO VICTIMISMO y NUESTRA COMODIDAD física y sobre todo MENTAL).
*

¿Que hay muchos efectos colaterales porque el ESTADO haga así las cosas? TODOS, pero eso les da igual a los que mandan (que no son los políticos, son los que he dicho arriba), porque su misión es amasar más y más poder y someter más y más al pueblo.

El efecto colateral principal es uno del que apenas se habla, y es el de la pirámide demográfica, que ya sin inmigrantes iba a ritmo de extinción.... En lo que se refiere a España en concreto, traer a 7 millones de inmigrantes (legales o ilegales) con una edad media de 35 años, no consigue otra cosa que posponer el problema unas décadas (en realidad lo pospone menos tiempo, porque el colapso económico agravará-adelantará todos los demás colapsos). Pero eso también les da igual... Como también da igual si todo es producto de un PLAN (como el llamado KALERGI) o bien producto de las dinámicas de poder del sistema de dominación en el que vivimos (las dinámicas de poder producen estos efectos, sin necesidad de planes ocultos).

Por tanto, una vez comprendido que, al menos de forma momentánea, la inmigración masiva sirve a los intereses económicos de los grupos de poder que conforman el ESTADO y el CAPITAL, y dejando a un lado el resto de connotaciones y problemas graves (gravísimos) que tiene dicha inmigración masiva, lo cierto es que es falso que con ella se solucionen los problemas demográficos (cosa que también se afirma), porque para ello lo que se necesitan son NACIMIENTOS de niños (a ser posible autóctonos), o bien (otra barbaridad, pero que sí solucionaría la demografía) la importación de niños extranjeros (con el asunto de las adopciones tienen bastante adelantado); porque trayendo a millones de inmigrantes EN EDAD DE TRABAJAR (aunque luego no trabajen, pero eso es otro debate, porque ya vemos que esto sirve a la economía, por muchas prestaciones que se de a los inmigrantes) lo único que se consigue es AGRAVAR el problema, eso sí, aplazándolo un par de décadas en el caso de la que la economía pudiera remontar (que tampoco es el caso, ni lo va a ser, como digo, todos son parches).

Si hasta ahora la pirámide demográfica estaba engordada en la franja de edad de la explosión demográfica del franquismo, con la llegada (hasta la fecha) de 7 millones de extranjeros con una edad media de 35 años, lo que se hace es engordar también la franja inmediatamente inferior de edad, sin que la franja de niños aumente en igual o mayor proporción, tal y como sería necesario (sobre todo lo segundo).. ojo... siempre hablando en términos demográficos-estadísticos-asépticos, es decir, sin tomar en cuenta los gravísimos problemas de toda índole que he mencionado... y que son más importantes que las meras cifras estadísticas.

*Todo es BIOPOLITICA*: En Europa, después de la II Guerra Mundial (y en España después de la Guerra Civil, aunque aquí con retraso) los ESTADOS necesitaron aumentar la natalidad para reflotar la economía (porque la economía en aquel entonces TODAVÍA podía ir a más... a mucho más, tal y como hemos visto). Luego, con el descenso de la natalidad impuesto desde arriba para *"emancipar" a las mujeres* y para embrutecernos con el bienestarismo a todos (mujeres, hombres y niños), se necesitó importar inmigrantes que siguieran manteniendo la economía (y de paso, sosteniendo o bajando los salarios mediante el exceso de demanda de empleo). 

Ahora estamos en un tercera etapa, en la cual ya no hay economía bienestarista que sostener (los de arriba saben muy bien que todo va a ir a peor), pero sí una economía de guerra que preparar para hacer frente a las nuevas condiciones geopolíticas que se dan, en las cuales Europa dejará de ser referente mundial, para convertirse en un fósil viviente que intentará mantener su status (el de sus élites) por todos los medios y a cualquier coste... ¿qué coste? el siguiente:

Europa es un geriátrico, está endeudada y no tiene combustibles fósiles. Y si el ISLAM está llegando, para quedarse, es por la misma razón, lo explico *AQUÍ*.


Lecturas recomendadas:

*SOBRE NATALIDAD, DEMOGRAFÍA, BIOPOLÍTICA Y SEXO

LA INMIGRACIÓN MASIVA Y LA RECONSTRUCCIÓN DEL MEGACAPITALISMO OCCIDENTAL

EL FUTURO DE LA ECONOMIA ESPAÑOLA Y EL NO/SI FUTURO DE LA JUVENTUD
*
Lo dicho: cuando las cosas "iban bien" no dejaba de ser un ESPEJISMO DE LIBERTAD, ya que todo lo deciden las MINORÍAS PODERHABIENTES: Cuando deciden meternos dinero en el bolsillo nos parece que "todo va bien" y nos nos quejamos, y cuando nos lo quitan, lloramos y pataleamos... cuando lo cierto es que EN AMBOS CASOS estamos ante un LIBERTICIDIO, porque el destino de millones de personas lo deciden unos pocos.

Lectura recomendada: 
*EL PARLAMENTARISMO COMO SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN*

Tenemos que quitarnos de la cabeza la idea de que los explotados y sometidos, sean de donde sean, son sólo víctimas y nada más que víctimas... NO. Son corresponsables de su situación. Es precisamente el papel de VÍCTIMA el que las minorías poderhabientes quieren para sus dominados, porque por definición, una víctima necesita TUTELA, una víctima es IRRESPONSABLE; ¿y quién es irresponsable y necesita tutela de arriba?, los NIÑOS; por tanto eso es lo que las élites necesitan para perpetuar su status: una sociedad INFANTILIZADA. 

Por contra, una persona que asume sus responsabilidades y toma las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, es un rival peligroso para el poder constituido. Pues bien, una vez tengamos esto claro, el siguiente paso, concretando y aplicándolo a la emigración, es aceptar que un emigrante no es sólo víctima, sino corresponsable (junto a sus iguales de la misma procedencia) de que su sociedad esté regida por las clases dominantes. Y una vez que tengamos esto claro, al emigrante se le puede aplicar otro agravante que no es de aplicación al que elige no emigrar, sino luchar, aun estando en la misma situación: el emigrante es COBARDE. Y para el que no entienda esto, lo explico de otra manera, hablando en boca de un emigrante potencial, y en este caso concreto, de un familiar mío, español, que dice lo siguiente: Si las cosas se ponen mal en España me voy a Inglaterra; y si se ponen mal ahí me voy a Canadá; y si se ponen mal ahí me voy a.... Y ahí le paro los pies y le digo: es decir que tú eres un CLIENTE de sociedades viables, pero nunca te implicas en luchar por conseguir esa viabilidad... eso que lo hagan otros... ¿verdad? Obviamente al calificativo de COBARDE le añado otro más, el de CÓMODO (la comodidad es antagónica de la LIBERTAD). 

A esto la gente me suele replicar con que muchos mueren en pateras por querer emigrar... y a eso le añado otro calificativo: además de cobardes y con la idea de comodidad final en el destino, son INGENUOS y TONTOS. Y añado otro más: si finalmente no mueren, y consiguen esa comodidad en el destino, y se suman al mundo moderno, lo que están haciendo es convertirse, de facto, en AGENTES (agentes tontos y cobardes, pero agentes) DEL SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN DEL QUE DICEN ESCAPAR y que tiene a sus países en el estado actual en el que se encuentran. Y esto sirve para un español que va a Alemania como para un nigeriano que va a Suecia. Y todo ello hablando SÓLO de la gente que emigra sin mafias de por medio, de forma voluntaria y elegida (de las mafias ni hablo...). Y si algún día elijo emigrar y no LUCHAR, me aplicaré todos y cada uno de los calificativos aquí adjudicados a otros, corregidos y aumentados. 

Es así, no hay más. Nuestro infantilismo, hedonismo, y cobardía, es decir, nuestra DEGRADACIÓN, nuestra INFRAHUMANIZACIÓN, no tienen límites. Y por eso pasa lo que pasa y estamos como estamos, cada uno en su papel: los europeos como los ricos malos, y los inmigrantes como los pobres buenos (y mientras la rueda sigue girando...)


----------



## Jeon JI (3 Sep 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> 2.-Aznar aprobó la primera ley de extranjería con reagrupamiento familiar con _mayoría absoluta_. La izquierda no podía obligarle a nada. Y luego regularizaron a todos los inmigrantes que habían entrado en el período 1996-2000



Nada,la culpa fue de llamazares y Podemos-venezuela


----------



## Edge2 (3 Sep 2017)

El PP introdujo la inmigración masiva en España. Si


----------



## Turgot (3 Sep 2017)

Sacado de la Opinión de Murcia

_*Ciudad moruna*
"Cerrar las mezquitas que prediquen el odio y elevar el nivel de alerta a cinco son algunas de las medidas propuestas"

José Antonio Casado Mena 03.09.2017 | 04:00
Ciudad moruna
Ciudad moruna
Llevo tiempo deseando escribir este artículo y qué mejor momento que ahora, y no con el propósito de remover los ánimos, que bastante alterados están, pero sí con la clara intención de ofrecer soluciones reales a un tema candente en lo social, por el bien de occidente y por la cristiandad universal.

Como muchos habrán observado, la sociedad cartagenera ha cambiado notablemente en estos últimos 25-30 años, debido, en gran parte, a las nefastas políticas de inmigración del PP y del PSOE. Primero fue D. José María Aznar, que en ocho años consiguió que pasáramos de poco más de medio millón de extranjeros a 2,5 millones, de los cuales 853.000 se encontraban en situación irregular. Después le siguió D. José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, con su alianza de civilizaciones y con su política de papeles para todos, que produjo un efecto llamada, convirtiéndose España en el principal país receptor de inmigrantes de la Unión Europea.

Los cambios sobrevenidos desde entonces en nuestra ciudad trimilenaria son evidentes, sólo hay que dar un paseo por Los Dolores o por La Serreta para ofrecer testimonio de ello. Mahometanos con chilaba y sin ella, musulmanas con velo y sin él, mezquitas varias repartidas por la comarca, bares tipo kebab, peluquerías, puestos en el mercadillo, carnicerías halal, locutorios y tiendas de ropa, amén de la masa obrera que hace sus labores en el campo. Esta invasión tan repentina está despersonalizando nuestra tierra, nuestras raíces y nuestra cultura, aunque por ventura aún no tienen tanto arraigo como en Ceuta y Melilla o qué decir tiene en el ya olvidado Sáhara Occidental, cuyo referéndum sigue pendiente de celebrarse, incumpliendo así Marruecos la resolución de la ONU que le obliga a ello.

¿Y qué soluciones se pueden adoptar para frenar esta islamización de la sociedad? Sin ánimo de ser exhaustivo, y antes de que se instaure la Sharia o ley islámica en nuestro país, con el grave peligro que ello conllevaría para todos y sobre todo para la mujer occidental, las mismas pasarían por: cerrar toda mezquita que no permita la libertad religiosa en su país de origen; racionalizar las ayudas sociales para inmigrantes; exigir que todas las asociaciones árabes afincadas en España condenen el terrorismo; controlar el flujo migratorio dando prioridad a aquellos colectivos que mejor se adapten a nuestras costumbres; poner fin a relaciones internacionales con países como Arabia Saudí sospechosos de financiar la yihad y de expandir el islam más fundamentalista; exigir a nuestros países vecinos como Argelia y a Marruecos un control más fuerte de sus fronteras; expulsión inmediata de los inmigrantes que comentan delitos graves en nuestro países; revisión de todos los permisos de residencia y nacionalidades concedidas; clausura de las mezquitas donde se predique el odio; la expulsión de los imanes que no condenen la violencia; registro estatal de imanes; juzgar a los terroristas por un nuevo código penal del enemigo; elevar el nivel de alerta a cinco, patrullando el ejército por nuestras ciudades; ejecutar las expulsiones de inmigrantes sin demora y simplificar el procedimiento administrativo de expulsión de extranjeros.

Y no, señores, no soy racista, se lo garantizo, no odio a los moros ni tengo nada en contra de ellos. De hecho, los conozco bastante bien y sobre todo a los musulmanes afincados en Cartagena. En lo personal les contaré que mi pareja es marroquí. He estado presente en varias fiestas de El Ramadán y en la del cordero grande (Eid al-Adha), es decir, la Fiesta Mayor del Islam.

En lo profesional, he sido el letrado del único sindicato marroquí de la Región de Murcia, conocido con el nombre de Alafa. Soy el abogado de un grupo de fieles musulmanes y también soy el defensor de uno de los mayores empresarios marroquís de la zona y de otros tantos árabes más. Además, concedí una entrevista al canal Atlas, o sea, a la televisión de Marruecos para el mundo. Ello no me convierte en más ni en menos que nadie, si bien tengo los pies sobre la tierra y mi deber como español es ofrecer soluciones al país que me ha visto crecer. Otra cosa bien distinta, es que sean escuchadas y llevadas a la práctica por nuestros gobernantes sin sus complejos y tabúes habituales._


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Sep 2017)

http://www.casadomenaabogados.es/no...ion-la-ley-del-menor-un-terrorista-de-17-anos

Estos días, tras conocerse que el conductor del furgón blanco, que atentó en las Ramblas de Barcelona, en principio un tal Moussa Oukabir, podría tener la edad de 17 años, fueron amigos, familiares y conocidos los que me preguntaron de inmediato la condena máxima que podría serle impuesta al autor principal de los atentados. La respuesta que a todos ellos les di fue la misma, como mucho internamiento en un establecimiento en régimen cerrado, o sea en un centro de menores, durante 10 años y salir en libertad vigilada otros cinco años más. Y si tuviera entre 14 y 16 (que no es el caso) como mucho 6 años en régimen cerrado. Y si tuviese menos de 14 (que tampoco es el caso) sería inimputable, aunque sus familiares serían responsables civilmente.

Todos ellos, sin excepción, se echaron las manos a la cabeza, extrañamente sorprendidos, afirmando que eso no podía ser, que yo debía estar equivocado, porque la respuesta que nuestro estado de derecho les ofrecía no les parecía suficiente, ni proporcional. A todos ellos les mostré en mi móvil el artículo 11.2 y el 7 de la Ley Orgánica 5/2000, de 12 de enero, reguladora de la responsabilidad penal de los menores para que lo comprobasen con sus propios ojos.

Ahora bien, tras esto, surge, nos surgió, la siguiente pregunta: ¿Debería ser de aplicación nuestra Ley del Menor a un terrorista de 17 años? Mi respuesta es clara: NO. Bajo ningún concepto y bajo ninguna circunstancia la LO 5/2000 nació para ello, su espíritu no es ese, por lo que en consecuencia no debería ser de aplicación. Al enemigo (y los terroristas son precisamente enemigos acérrimos de España) tiene que aplicársele el código penal del enemigo, sin titubeos. Si existiese, claro. Y todo ello por una razón básica: la precitada ley se hizo en tiempos de paz y con un propósito claro de reeducar a nuestros hijos y no a estos islamistas radicales que actúan sin piedad y quieren acabar con los valores de occidente.

Además el legislador penal no debería tener miedo a relativizar el interés superior del menor, en beneficio del interés común de todos los españoles a vivir en paz y con una justicia justa que ofrezca una verdadera respuesta a estas matanzas de inocentes. Y más a más si tenemos en cuenta que en la jurisdicción penal juvenil no existen las penas como tales, sino un catálogo de medias reeducativas que atenderán a las circunstancias personales de cada menor. El legislador no habla de castigo en sentido estricto. No debemos olvidarlo. Además se tendrán en cuenta las circunstancias personales, tales como la familia de donde proceda el menor, su entorno educativo, su entorno social, si tiene ingresos económicos, su capacidad psicológica, el lugar donde viva, la dependencia a las drogas, etc. Todo ello se valora y con las mismas se aplicará la medida socioeducativa. Que no la pena, repito. Finalmente, el internamiento en régimen cerrado, consistirá en que el reo residirá en el centro y desarrollará en el mismo las actividades formativas, educativas, laborales y de ocio para su reinserción a la sociedad. Total nada.

Como ven, la ley del menor es algo más liviano, de fines benevolentes y distintos, no ajustándose por tanto a las verdaderas exigencias de la sociedad civil. A tiempo estamos de rectificar, aunque aconsejo no legislar en caliente.



Antonio Casado Mena (abogado y economista).


----------



## Turgot (3 Sep 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> http://www.casadomenaabogados.es/no...ion-la-ley-del-menor-un-terrorista-de-17-anos
> 
> Estos días, tras conocerse que el conductor del furgón blanco, que atentó en las Ramblas de Barcelona, en principio un tal Moussa Oukabir, podría tener la edad de 17 años, fueron amigos, familiares y conocidos los que me preguntaron de inmediato la condena máxima que podría serle impuesta al autor principal de los atentados. La respuesta que a todos ellos les di fue la misma, como mucho internamiento en un establecimiento en régimen cerrado, o sea en un centro de menores, durante 10 años y salir en libertad vigilada otros cinco años más. Y si tuviera entre 14 y 16 (que no es el caso) como mucho 6 años en régimen cerrado. Y si tuviese menos de 14 (que tampoco es el caso) sería inimputable, aunque sus familiares serían responsables civilmente.
> 
> ...



Toca de forma lateral el tema del hilo, pero es cierto, la progre ley del menor es de Aznar. Se vé que la izquierda también _le obligó_ con mayoría absoluta.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Sep 2017)

Es que algunos se llenan la boca con progres y podemos y tanto mirar el árbol no ven el bosque.

También lo he puesto para poner en contexto, con alguna opinión más, el primer artículo.


----------



## wanamaker (3 Sep 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Es que algunos se llenan la boca con progres y podemos y tanto mirar el árbol no ven el bosque.
> 
> También lo he puesto para poner en contexto, con alguna opinión más, el primer artículo.



Acaso progres y podemos no defienden la ley del menor y la entrada masiva de inmigrantes que hizo el PP?

Tal vez deberiais plantearos no votar a partidos que van contra vuestros ideales.


----------



## un pringao (4 Sep 2017)

Stupro di Rimini, arrestati tutti gli aguzzini. Il congolese Butungu stava scappando in Francia

La policia italiana detiene a los autores de la violacion en grupo de una turista polaca en Rimini

La policía italiana ha detenido a los autores de la violación en grupo de una turista frente a su pareja en una playa de Rimini. Guerlin Butungu un congolés de 20 años que había llegado a Italia en 2015 como refugiado ha sido el último detenido cuando huía hacia Francia. Junto a dos hermanos marroquíes de 15 y 17 años y un nigeriano de 17 la policía da por cerrada la búsqueda.


----------



## Turgot (4 Sep 2017)

Ahora se entiende tanto artículo en la prensa durante los últimos meses sobre la despoblación de los pueblos. Ya están preguntado y lavando el cerebro a los abueletes.

Sacado de El Confidencial.






Julio Carnero, presidente de la Diputación de Valladolid

_Repoblar la España vacía con miles de familias de refugiados y migrantes extranjeros es ya una opción política real. La Diputación de Valladolid ha financiado un estudio para valorar el impacto que tendría arraigar en el sector rural a miles de refugiados sirios y migrantes subsaharianos. En Salamanca también se quiere explorar esa vía en los próximos meses. Es el paso más serio que se ha dado hasta la fecha en esta dirección y sus impulsores dicen que tiene sentido: si España está obligada a acoger a 8.230 personas antes de que acabe septiembre (solo ha cubierto un 12% de su compromiso con la UE), ¿por qué no asimilar ese flujo con un objetivo y emplearlo para aliviar la despoblación del mundo rural?
"Hemos organizado talleres en los pueblos para que la gente sepa qué es un refugiado y entienda por lo que están pasando. También hemos realizado encuestas muy exhaustivas sobre las actitudes que tiene el mundo rural respecto a la acogida de extranjeros, si les aceptan o no, si les gustan, qué nacionalidades están mejor vistas. Y finalmente hemos visto, por zonas, si hay recursos suficientes como casas y escuelas para asimilar a estas personas o si habría que hacer inversiones", resume Martín Rodríguez, líder del proyecto y profesor emérito de la Universidad de Valladolid.
Muchos pueblos han perdido la escuela o son todo jubilados. Una vez lleguen los refugiados, la preocupación es qué hacer con ellos
Las conclusiones son bastante genéricas, pero la población parece dispuesta a aceptar a refugiados, exiliados y migrantes. "Principalmente, por la necesidad que sienten de buscar soluciones a sus problemas. Muchos pueblos hace tiempo que han perdido la escuela o son todo jubilados. Una vez lleguen, la principal preocupación de la gente es saber qué hacer con ellos a nivel de puestos de trabajo", prosigue Rodríguez. El estudio, financiado por la Unión Europea bajo el paraguas de la Agenda Rural DEAR, ha analizado opciones en 200 municipios de Valladolid divididos en cinco zonas.

Para el catedrático Francisco Burillo, uno de los máximos expertos españoles en despoblación y autor del término Serranía Celtibérica, repoblar la España vacía de refugiados "no es la solución" si no va acompañada de un plan ambicioso de desarrollo económico. "Solo se puede repoblar creando empleo. Si no, corremos el riesgo de crear campos de refugiados como en Turquía, Italia o Grecia, o Hay que ser muy cuidadoso con esto”, considera. “El territorio da para todos, hay grandes regiones en España donde no vive nadie, pero antes de instalar a nadie a vivir ahí debe de haber un plan de inversión en desarrollo”.
"Corremos el riesgo de convertir los pueblos en 'guetos' de gente que no trabaja ni habla el idioma", advierte el experto Francisco Burillo
El impulsor del estudio comparte el punto de vista, pero lleva el debate un paso atrás, al origen de todo: si España está teóricamente obligada, porque se comprometió, a acoger a 9.323 refugiados, será mucho mejor que los establezca en las provincias y no en grandes ciudades como Madrid o Barcelona. "En un pueblo, cuatro niños ya evitan que se cierre una escuela. O la reabren si estaba cerrada. Eso reactiva automáticamente la vida de ese lugar. Para empezar, da trabajo a un maestro español. Y luego a lo mejor se abre una tienda. Lo que sabemos es que a los españoles jóvenes no les gusta el medio rural ni el tipo de trabajo y nos estamos quedando sin reemplazo para los pueblos. O nos ponemos todos a parir, o necesitamos gente de fuera".







En Valladolid, por ejemplo, hay ya 120 pueblos sin niños. Es decir, pueblos en muerte vegetativa. En 1996, solo había cinco pueblos en esa situación, pero hoy el 80% de los municipios vallisoletanos corren el riesgo de quedarse sin menores de edad en pocos años. En Soria es el 94%, en Burgos el 92,7% y en Zamora y Ávila el 92,3%. Cifras muy alarmantes. Como indica Burillo a este respecto, "la situación de la península es más grave de lo que pensábamos. En un 48% de municipios se acumula el 3% del total de población. Hay espacios bestiales sin gente que necesitan una estrategia de desarrollo macro regional". Y eso ocurre justo cuando España "se va a quedar sin fondos de cohesión de la Unión Europea a partir de 2020".
l
"Habría que estudiar varias variables como la oferta de los ayuntamientos, la coordinación de las distintas administraciones, la planificación de proyectos sostenibles", subraya el informe, en un llamamiento a la acción política. Y continúa al respecto: "Para llevar a cabo una gestión de asentamiento dentro de los parámetros que se recomiendan desde las organizaciones internacionales, se necesita la ayuda de distintos organismos". Por ahora, quien debe valorar la idea de asentar refugiados es la Diputación de Valladolid, que ya tiene las conclusiones y propuestas sobre la mesa.

Debate en Salamanca
La iniciativa también ha llamado la atención en Salamanca. La agrupación ciudadana Ganemos quiere replicar el método en la provincia, tal vez contando con el propio equipo de la Universidad de Valladolid. "Ya ha habido alcaldes que han preguntado cómo pueden traer refugiados a sus pueblos. Es un problema enorme y creemos que tiene sentido aprovechar la cuota de refugiados que debe asumir España. Es un beneficio para las dos partes", argumenta Gabriel de la Mora, líder de la agrupación y diputado provincial. “Existen fondos europeos muy interesantes y los programas de repoblación con extranjeros no son algo nuevo en Europa", prosigue.
En cambio, para Manuel Ambrosio Sánchez, diputado provincial del PSOE, el arraigo de cientos de refugiados en los pueblos de Salamanca es "un disparate" si no incluye un plan de empleo y desarrollo local. "Entiendo que se podrían reabrir escuelas o centros médicos con que lleguen dos o tres familias a un pueblo, pero hay que ser realista. La situación económica en Castilla y León es muy complicada, no tenemos medios para crear los empleos que estas personas necesitarían. Cada día, Salamanca pierde entre cuatro y cinco jóvenes porque no hay trabajo", indica.
España ha hecho repoblaciones con apoyo estatal desde tiempos de la Reconquista
Sánchez destaca que, en efecto, "España ha realizado repoblaciones con apoyo estatal desde tiempos de la Reconquista. Carlos III, por ejemplo, repobló media España. Incluso Franco diseño los pueblos de nueva planta en las zonas de secano que aún hoy siguen existiendo con éxito. Pero ahora, sin un impulso del Estado, ¿cómo vas a repoblar el medio rural con refugiados y extranjeros?", se pregunta.

No quieren ir a España
Al problema de qué alternativa de futuro se daría a esas miles de familias, se suma que pocas de ellas piensan en España como país de arraigo, sino más bien en Alemania o Suecia. "En la encuesta, una de las conclusiones más negativas es el resentimiento de la gente hacia los inmigrantes que vivieron en los pueblos en los años de vacas gordas y se fueron en cuanto llegó la crisis. O hacia aquellos que después de aprender, por ejemplo, a podar, se van a otros sitios donde les pagan mejor. No quieren que pase algo parecido ahora", sostiene Rodríguez.
"Resentimiento hacia los inmigrantes que se fueron con la crisis y hacia aquellos que, se van a otros sitios donde les pagan mejor", según el estudio
El diputado de Ganemos abunda en este punto: "España es una zona de paso, la mayoría de refugiados no quieren quedarse aquí sino en países con un mejor sistema de bienestar como Alemania. Si los refugiados vienen aquí es obligados por el reparto de cuotas. *Pero no hay por qué repoblar el mundo rural solo con refugiados sirios*, hay millones de refugiados y exiliados en todo el mundo. Ya solo en España hay 50.000 personas que tienen bloqueado el derecho al asilo desde hace 10 años porque el gobierno se niega a poner los recursos para asilarlos. Muchos de ellos proceden del mundo rural en sus países, es decir tienen un perfil que se ajusta bien a los trabajos que harían aquí". Se calcula que en el mundo hay 65 millones de desplazados, de los cuales 20 millones son refugiados. Un 86% de estos malviven en países como Turquía, Líbano o Jordania.

A pesar de los recelos, el estudio hecho en Valladolid revela que los habitantes rurales aceptarían la llegada masiva de extranjeros por la "valoración positiva de los efectos económicos y laborales" que traerían. Pero no los valoran a todos por igual. La llegada de personas procedentes de América Latina es vista como "muy favorable" por el 65,8% de los encuestados, algo superior a las procedentes de China (65,3%). La personas negras reciben una "aceptación media" por el 71,4%. ¿Las peor valoradas? Europeos del Este y, aunque no sea una nacionalidad, personas de etnia gitana, que "molestan mucho" al 15,2% de los encuestados.
Tras realizar el estudio y ver las actitudes de los potenciales receptores, Rodríguez concluye que la llegada inmediata de refugiados y migrantes "sería una buena opción" y "existen recursos para la acogida". "La Diputación de Valladolid ya tiene el informe y es quien debe tomar la decisión de apoyarlo o no", indica, antes de subrayar su poca fe en que la provincia dé pasos efectivos. El grupo de trabajo, que depende de la Universidad de Valladolid, está valorando replicar el proyecto en más provincias de Castilla y León, y en Salamanca ya han mostrado interés.

_

Y sí Podemos, quiere hacer lo mismo que el PP, como digo siempre.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Sep 2017)

El campo está vacio donde no se puede añadir valor a nada.

Llenarlo de agricultores y esperar su autosuficiencia no es posible, menos que se conformen con vivir peor que en su país de origen.

Y si regalan tierras y dan subvenciones y paguitas, yo soy el primero que se apunta.

Me pido en la Alcarria.


----------



## un pringao (5 Sep 2017)

Pueblo pequeño, infierno grande.

En mi pueblo solo hay paletos y cotillas, y asi pasa, que solo quedan cuarenta vecinos y todos viejos, nadie quiere vivir alli ni siquiera quince dias de vacaciones.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 08:54 ----------




Poleo dijo:


> Al margen de eso, si no se hizo una ley de extranjería más dura, fue por culpa de la izquierda. Aún recuerdo todos los pifostios de Llamazares (Comando dixán) y demás, cuando se quiso hacer una ley de extranjería acorde a la de otros países similares, y lo hicieron imposible.
> 
> Nada tiene que ver con el nefasto Zapatero, cuyo ministro Caldera con la ley del mismo nombre, legalizó de un plumazo a 2 millones de inmigrantes ilegales. Les regalaban la nacionalidad con el bonobús.



Llamazares e IU eran cuatro gatos y no pintaban na, asi que no eches balones fuera.

Los que regularizaban a los inmigrantes con el abono transporte era el PP de Aznar y Rajoy de vicepresidente y ministro de Interior.

Ademas que coño iba IU a hacerlo imposible, el PP de Aznar tenia mayoria absoluta pa aprobar lo que quisieran, los peperos no decis mas que tonterias.

El primer gobierno de Aznar tuvo que pactar con los vascos o catalanes, no recuerdo cual de los dos, pero el segundo gobierno de Aznar tenian mayoria absoluta y no necesitaban a nadie pa aprobar lo que les saliera de los cojones, asi que no me vengas con tonterias de que IU no les dejaba aprobar leyes, ademas IU eran cuatro gatos y mal avenios.

Cuando mas millones de inmigrantes entraron en Ehspaña fue con el segundo gobierno de Aznar y tenian mayoria absoluta, y en el primer gobierno de Aznar tenian el apoyo de los catalanes o vascos, por lo que tambien aprobaban todo lo que les salia de los cojones.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 09:13 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> El campo está vacio donde no se puede añadir valor a nada.
> 
> Llenarlo de agricultores y esperar su autosuficiencia no es posible, menos que se conformen con vivir peor que en su país de origen.
> 
> ...



Mira a como estan pagando los melocotones a los agricultores.

La Union Europea bloqueo el comercio a Rusia por lo de Ucrania y Crimea, y Rusia en respuesta bloqueo la importacion de productos agricolas europeos.

Rusia importaba melocotones de Ehspaña y ahora los importa de Turquia y dos paises del sur de Asia, ese mercado ya no lo podra recuperar Ehspaña.

Y ahora es la Union Europea la que compra los melocotones para hacer zumos que dan gratis a las ONGs, pero paga una mierda y los agricultores venden a perdidas.


----------



## Turgot (5 Sep 2017)

Es increíble que alguien le pueda echar la culpa de la inmigración de los primeros 2000-¡a Llamazares!- que tenía como diez diputados o menos con la IU de aquellos años. Los peperos son fanáticos nivel Dios.


----------



## Turgot (8 Sep 2017)

Sacado del el diario quebrado por Cebrián

_*Retrato de una comunidad musulmana
Entre la tradición y la apertura, una mezquita de Murcia da la medida de las esperanzas y los miedos del colectivo dos semanas después de los atentados de Barcelona*









En un rincón del barrio del Carmen, en Murcia, se escuchan rezos islámicos desde la acera. En el interior de un bajo comercial, una veintena de fieles ejecutan los gestos rituales: de pie, arrodillados, inclinados… Dos de ellos los siguen, como pueden, sentados en sillas plegables. Hoy han juntado la oración de las 21.00 y las 22.00 por la fortísima lluvia que cae. Por su culpa también han tenido que colocar una palangana de plástico rojo en la sala, para proteger la alfombra de los estragos de una gotera.


De cerca, lo más pedestre se impone ante cualquier imagen preconcebida (y probablemente agigantada en estos días de brotes islamófobos) en la Comunidad Islámica Assalam, una de las más de 1.200 entidades de este tipo de España. Tres de sus responsables —un camionero, un vendedor ambulante y un trabajador del campo, todos de origen marroquí— abren sus puertas para combatir los prejuicios. En este barrio en el que conviven 80 nacionalidades no se perciben grandes conflictos religiosos ni culturales. ¿Integración? Eso es ya otra historia.

Abdelaziz Naboulsi, un hombre fornido de 50 años, explica que si no arreglan el tejado se acabará arruinando la alfombra y el corcho de debajo, en los que se acaban de gastar más de 5.000 euros. “El seguro quiere que denunciemos a los vecinos, pero a nosotros no nos gusta la idea porque queremos llevarnos bien”, señala Naboulsi, nacido en Casablanca, pero emigrado a España hace un cuarto de siglo. Trabaja como camionero y operario para una subcontrata de una empresa de energía, tiene dos hijos y es uno de los siete miembros de la actual junta directiva de Assalam (va cambiando periódicamente). Gestionan la mezquita, recaudan el dinero entre los fieles para pagar la luz y el alquiler, contratar al imán, las profesoras de árabe y de Corán que enseñan a unos 80 niños de entre tres y 17 años… Vive justo enfrente del local, así que le toca estar presente y resolver más veces. “Al final, le puedo dedicar unas dos o tres horas todos los días”, calcula.

Detrás de la inmensa mayoría de las comunidades islámicas solo hay un grupo de vecinos que un día decidieron organizarse, firmaron unos estatutos (a veces completamente genéricos, copiados una y cien veces) y buscaron un espacio para reunirse a rezar y transmitir sus tradiciones religiosas a sus hijos, explica la profesora de la Universidad de Granada Elena Arigita. Las hay con más y menos recursos, de gestión más democrática y menos (en algunas, el presidente manda y lleva décadas en el cargo), con más actividades, de conversos, con una u otra interpretación de la fe...

Una heterogeneidad, en fin, que hace difícil ofrecer una imagen única de estas agrupaciones y que unos señalan como gran riqueza —Arigita, por ejemplo— y otros, como gran problema. Muchas de ellas están adscritas a federaciones que les orientan, les ayudan con los permisos y las burocracias, pero esto tampoco ayuda demasiado a clarificar la situación; las dos más importantes (UCIDE y FEERI) llevan décadas peleándose por controlar el máximo órgano de representación de los 1,9 millones de musulmanes que viven en el país: la Comisión Islámica de España (CIE).

IMANES, CENSOS Y CURSILLOS
En el islam no existe clero; cualquiera con un buen conocimiento del Corán y la Sunna (los dichos de Mahoma) puede dirigir la oración y ofrecer el sermón de los viernes. Pero los acuerdos entre el Estado y la Comisión Islámica de España (CIE) dicen que para ejercer como imán hay que estar certificados por la comunidad a la que pertenezca “con la conformidad” de la CIE. En la práctica, esto no se cumple, entre otras cosas, porque la eterna pelea entre las dos federaciones más importantes, UCIDE Y FEERI, ha mantenido durante años la Comisión casi inoperante.

Ahora, Riay Tatary, de UCIDE, defiende desde la presidencia de la Comisión el censo que están preparando, en el que los imanes deberán “acreditar su formación y su capacidad” para obtener la verificación. Recuerda, además, que la CIE ofrece periódicamente cursillos. Por su parte, FEERI defiende y pide apoyo público para los cursos que ofrece desde 2013 con la Universidad Islámica de Rotterdam y el Instituto Europeo de Ciencias Islámicas.

Un claro ejemplo del lío es la selección de imanes —en la práctica puede ser cualquiera, aunque no tenga formación oficial ni acreditación—. En Assalam, de hecho, aunque tienen mezquita desde hace varios lustros, hasta hace tres años era el miembro de la comunidad que tuviera mejores conocimientos de los libros sagrados el que dirigía las oraciones y ofrecía el sermón de los viernes. Ahora tienen contratado a un imán que sí está acreditado oficialmente en Marruecos y al que conocieron a través de FEERI.

Es este, sin duda, un tema sensible, tras la participación crucial del imán de Ripoll en los atentados de Cataluña. Y los miembros de la junta —con Naboulsi, Aderrahim Lachhab, trabajador del campo de 53 años, y Yahya El Aissaoui, vendedor ambulante de ropa de 45— se apresuran a destacar que si una comunidad elige al imán como le parece bien, también puede echarlo cuando no les guste lo que escuchan. “El islam es paz. No es lo mismo musulmán y terrorista”, repiten como un mantra. “Que vengan aquí y lo vean”. Aseguran que nunca les ha pasado, pero que si vieran algo sospechoso serían los primeros en avisar a la policía.

A la colaboración que declaran los responsables de la mayoría de mezquitas se suma una tupida red de informadores que la policía ha desplegado en estos centros desde los atentados de 2004 en Madrid. Unos informadores que, por otro lado, en muchas ocasiones están perfectamente identificados por el resto de fieles, según Mounir Benjelloun, responsable de FEERI. “Si no tienes nada que ocultar, mientras nadie se sienta incómodo, se les deja en paz”, asegura.

*Murcia es la tercera provincia con mayor número de musulmanes, algo más de 98.000, solo por detrás de Barcelona y Madrid, pero está por encima de ellas si se considera la proporción que suponen sobre el total de la población (en torno al 6,7%)*. Además, ha sido señalada como uno de los puntos de mayor peligro de radicalización en trabajos como La España de Alá, de Ignacio Cembrero, que cita informes del Ministerio de Interior.

En la capital de la región, en un precario despacho levantado en un extremo de la sala con planchas de madera, Naboulsi insiste: “Somos los primeros interesados en que no ocurra nada malo, porque luego somos nosotros los que pagamos los platos rotos”. En el barrio del Carmen no se nota una gran animadversión, pero ellos sí perciben más recelo, miradas de reojo, comentarios desagradables. “Llevo 16 años en mi empresa, todos mis compañeros me conocen, saben que soy buena gente, trabajador. Y aun así he tenido que escuchar algunas cosas... Yo trato de explicarles, pero me dicen: ‘Sí, sí. Si a ti te conocemos y todo bien, pero los demás, ¿qué?”.

Ya tienen la experiencia de 2004, que fue peor, cuentan, y pasó. Así que ahora creen que no les queda otra que apretar los dientes, esperar a que de nuevo se vaya olvidando e intentar explicar aquello de que islam y terrorismo... “¡Yo no sé por qué tengo que explicar eso! Si yo no me meto con la religión de nadie, ¿por qué se tienen que meter con la mía?”, interviene un chaval de 13 años llamado Abdelmonin, que asegura que ha escuchado algunas burradas islamófobas de chicos de su edad en las últimas semanas. Lleva una década estudiando los fines de semana árabe y Corán en la mezquita, a la que acude cada día a las 21.00 para rezar. Es un buen estudiante (al menos no ha repetido ningún curso), tiene más amigos “no musulmanes que musulmanes” y, aunque ha nacido en España, se siente marroquí. Cuando se case, dice, será con una musulmana.

Hay muchos tipos de integración —educativa, laboral, social, cultural...— y, aunque todas las investigaciones señalan que para nadie es un camino de rosas, entre los que presentan sistemáticamente mayores dificultades están los marroquíes y sus hijos —son el grupo más numeroso entre los musulmanes en España, con 753.425 personas, sin contar a los descendientes y nacionalizados—. Por ejemplo, casi la mitad se casan con un miembro de su colectivo de origen, por encima de dominicanos (35%) y peruanos (20%); y solo el 35% consigue llegar al Bachillerato o a la educación superior, la cifra más baja de todas las nacionalidades, según un estudio del Ministerio de Empleo de 2006 y otro del Instituto Universitario Ortega y Gasset y la Universidad de Princeton de 2013.

Entrada de la Comunidad Islámica Assalam, en el barrio del Carmen de Murcia.
Entrada de la Comunidad Islámica Assalam, en el barrio del Carmen de Murcia. JAIME VILLANUEVA
“Normalmente, las chicas sí llegan al Bachillerato; los chicos, muy poco”, asegura el director de un instituto murciano que prefiere no dar su nombre. En todo caso, tanto él como los servicios sociales municipales destacan que el entorno escolar tiene un papel importante más allá de lo puramente académico, como punto de encuentro con el colectivo musulmán, a través del contacto con las madres; los padres apenas asoman por allí.

Marisa Salmerón, de la asociación de Madres y Padres del colegio público Nuestra Señora del Carmen, lo admite, pero habla también de dificultades que van más allá del idioma e insiste en que el hecho de que no haya conflicto no significa que haya mezcla. Pone como ejemplo algo que ha acabado ocurriendo de forma habitual con muchas familias latinoamericanas —que los hijos de unos se queden a dormir en casa de otros, que los padres queden para que los niños jueguen en el parque—, pero que no ocurre prácticamente nunca con los norteafricanos. ¿Cuestión de costumbres? ¿De idioma? “Yo he llegado a la conclusión de que es sobre todo una cuestión económica, de pobreza y de formación”, dice Salmerón.

“Yo, la verdad, no tengo muchas relaciones. Tampoco entre la gente que procede de Marruecos. Por motivos de trabajo”, explica Fátima Riahi, madre de un chico de 11 años, titulada universitaria y mediadora social que vive en Murcia desde 1996. Las mujeres musulmanas no tienen obligación, como los hombres, de asistir a la mezquita. Sin embargo, muchas van a los rezos (en la del Carmen tienen un espacio separado, con una puerta propia que da a la calle y una televisión para seguir el sermón de los viernes) o a llevar a sus hijos a las clases de los fines de semana. Así, las comunidades islámicas se convierten en el gran punto de referencia para este colectivo en muchos barrios.

En el de El Carmen están intentando cambiar eso y abrir más espacios de encuentro. En marzo de 2016, como reacción a los atentados de París, un grupo de asociaciones organizó la I Jornada de la Concordia dedicada al mundo islámico; hubo cuentacuentos, charlas, un torneo de fútbol y una multitudinaria comida. La Junta de Distrito también está intentando tender puentes. El año pasado abrieron una de las actividades de su Festival Intercultural al Sur con un coro que entonó cánticos religiosos islámicos (fue la misma noche de los atentados de Niza) y el concierto de un grupo magrebí celebrado este último julio tuvo un gran éxito de público. Pero las cosas, dicen, van poco a poco.

En la mezquita recuerdan que participaron en aquel encuentro de la concordia y alguna otra actividad, pero reconocen que no hay mucha relación ni con el Ayuntamiento ni con otras asociaciones del vecindario. “Solo queremos vivir tranquilos, en paz, en armonía”, remata Naboulsi. Por él y por sus hijos. Tiene dos, ambos nacidos en España: la pequeña, de 18 años, estudia Bachillerato; el mayor, de 20, parece empeñado en contradecir las estadísticas: trabaja mientras estudia una FP, tiene una novia española no musulmana y quiere prepararse las oposiciones para ser policía._


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Sep 2017)

un pringao dijo:


> Pueblo pequeño, infierno grande.
> 
> En mi pueblo solo hay paletos y cotillas, y asi pasa, que solo quedan cuarenta vecinos y todos viejos, nadie quiere vivir alli ni siquiera quince dias de vacaciones.
> 
> ...









con la izquierda siempre más inmigrantes y más regularizaciones !

es obvio !

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 16:25 ----------




Turgot dijo:


> Es increíble que alguien le pueda echar la culpa de la inmigración de los primeros 2000-¡a Llamazares!- que tenía como diez diputados o menos con la IU de aquellos años. Los peperos son fanáticos nivel Dios.









la izquierda es amiga del inmigrante y el refugiado !

es obvio y notorio !


----------



## Turgot (8 Sep 2017)

Las regularizaciones no equivalen al numero de inmigrantes que entran.

Al PP le gusta mantener a millones de inmigrantes como ilegales durante años, para que sus votantes puedan tener a su camareros y sus panchitas que les saquen a pasear a la abuela, todos pagados en negro. Pero al final los regulariza con el bonobus.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Sep 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Las regularizaciones no equivalen al numero de inmigrantes que entran.
> 
> Al PP le gusta mantener a millones de inmigrantes como ilegales durante años, para que sus votantes puedan tener a su camareros y sus panchitas que les saquen a pasear a la abuela, todos pagados en negro. Pero al final los regulariza con el bonobus.



El PP mete los que necesita el país...


----------



## Turgot (8 Sep 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El PP mete los que necesita el país...



¿Cuántos necesita con un 17% de paro oficial%?

¿En 1997 necesitaba España inmigrantes?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Sep 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Cuántos necesita con un 17% de paro oficial%?
> 
> ¿En 1997 necesitaba España inmigrantes?



Para los expertos y tecnocratas siempre hacen falta más inmigrantes para que les cuadren las cuentas y estafas publicopiramidales !


----------



## Turgot (9 Sep 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Para los expertos y tecnocratas siempre hacen falta más inmigrantes para que les cuadren las cuentas y estafas publicopiramidales !



¿A qué tecnócratas te refieres? Ejemplos con nombre por favor.


----------



## Turgot (10 Sep 2017)

Sacado de El Norte de Castilla

*«En Castilla y León nos sentimos como en una gran cárcel»
*
Mohammed El Mizeb presidente de la Federación de Comunidades Musulmanas de Castilla y León, en la mezquita del barrio de San Lorenzo, en Segovia. 






César Blanco Elipe
CÉSAR BLANCO ELIPESegovia
Miércoles, 16 agosto 2017, 10:56
14
El presidente de la comunidad musulmana en Castilla y León, que también lo es en Segovia, es muy crítico con la regulación «limitadora» de la normativa que regula la Renta Garantizada de Ciudadanía, una ayuda que presta la Junta a población en riesgo de exclusión, como inmigrantes y desempleados, dos supuestos que reúnen parte de esta población residente en la provincia.

«Sentimos que estamos dentro de una gran cárcel en Castilla y León», se queja Mohammed El Mizeb por los corsés que constriñen sobremanera las opciones de salir de la comunidad autónoma hacia sus países de origen.

Espera la respuesta positiva hacia sus intereses de la Administración autonómica, de lo contrario, no descarta emprender movilizaciones e incluso recurrir a la vía judicial, asegura.


«Hay niños que no han podido visitar a sus abuelos porque sus padres poseen la Renta Garantizada Ciudadana»
MOHAMMED EL MIZEB, PRESIDENTE DE LA COMUNIDAD MUSULMANA EN LA REGIÓN Y EN SEGOVIA

La Junta de Castilla y León, a través de la Consejería de Familia, sabe de las demandas . Es consciente y conoce las reivindicaciones y necesidades que ha puesto sobre la mesa en los últimos tiempos. Lo cierto es que el movimiento de ficha iniciado por la comunidad musulmana ha arrastrado a «otras entidades sociales y asociaciones» que han secundado con su adhesión la campaña de recogida de firmas puesta en marcha por la federación castellana y leonesa.

Según su presidente, la Junta se va a encontrar con más de 1.500 apoyos recabados. Con ese aval ciudadano se dirigen a las instituciones. En la actualidad –argumenta la comunidad musulmana– hay unos supuestos contemplados por el decreto ley 1/2016 de 14 de abril, que especifica los casos en los que se permite la salida de la comunidad a un beneficiario de la renta. Uno es por «enfermedad grave de un familiar» y el otro se refiere a una genérica «fuerza mayor», apunta la petición trasladada a la Junta.

El portavoz musulmán cree que hay que ampliar los supuestos contenidos en las causas de «fuerza mayor». En este sentido, hace hincapié en la «necesidad de conservar y fortalecer los vínculos familiares». El Mizeb ilustra esta demanda con la queja de que «muchos niños no han podido ver o conocer a sus familiares, sobre todo a sus abuelos, que viven en el extranjero».

Antes de que se mueran
Reitera que esos casos se reproducen cada vez con más frecuencia, en especial cuando se trata de menores nacidos ya en territorio español que ahora tienen 3, 4 ó 5 años de edad y que «nunca han visitado a los abuelos porque sus padres son perceptores de la Renta Garantizada de Ciudadanía». Se ve con claridad, apostilla el presidente, cuando los beneficiarios de la ayuda han cumplido ya los 50 años. Y es que en esas edades «es prácticamente imposible encontrar trabajo».


«Proponemos revisar varios artículos que dificultan el acceso real y efectivo a la ayuda»
MOHAMMED EL MIZEB

El concepto de 'fuerza mayo' para definir escenarios en los que se permite salir de la región tendría que incorporar supuestos nuevos, amén de «ser más flexibles en la aplicación limitadora de la ley, que en el fondo impide visitar, ver o compartir con los suyos antes de que caigan enfermos o fallezcan», critica el portavoz segoviano, que recuerda que la comunidad musulmana no es la única perjudicada por estas restricciones que encorsetan la prestación de la Renta Garantizada de la Ciudadanía en la región. En realidad, los residentes extranjeros sufren esta rigidez, subraya El Mizeb.

El presidente pone otro ejemplo de la tirantez de la Renta Garantizada de Ciudadanía, tal y como está planteada a día de hoy: «Cuando surgen motivos contemplados en la legislación que permiten la salida fuera de Castilla y León, este permiso tiene que ser concedido a todos los miembros de la unidad familiar; pues bien, se han dado suspensiones de la prestación causadas por viaje del cónyuge con su pareja y sus niños», revela El Mizeb. Son casos de enfermedad o muerte de un suegro, sin nexo de consanguinidad directo con uno de los miembros de la pareja, pero que es el padre del otro y abuelo de los niños.

Quince días y sin justificante
Asimismo, critica que un beneficiario pueda perder la renta si un familiar paga los gastos del viaje al país de origen. La federación concluye que «es un daño a los vínculos familiares comunes».

El representante segoviano y autonómico de la población musulmana recuerda que estas consideraciones ya se han tenido en cuenta en otras comunidades autónomas en las que están vigentes ayudas equivalentes a la Renta Garantizada de Ciudadanía. Madrid, Cataluña, País Vasco o Galicia son solo algunos botones de muestra.

La Junta asegutra que la mahyor flexibilidad está «en proceso»
La Junta estudia cómo ajustar la petición de la comunidad musulmana a la reglamentación en vigor, pero hace falta tiempo y seguir los cauces administrativos establecidos. Así se extrae de las declaraciones realizadas por representantes de la Consejería de Familia, quienes aseguran que la atención a las reivindicaciones de modificar la actual norma que regula algunos aspectos de la Renta Garantizada de Ciudadanía en favor de una mayor flexibilización «está en proceso». De hecho, añaden que esta iniciativa ya se llevó al Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta con la intención de que pueda fructificar un proyecto de ley. Por lo tanto, el asunto «está en vías de tramitación», con la voluntad de «convertir en subjetivos determinados tipos de derechos». El objetivo de los cambios que se puedan introducir es que la ayuda «llegue a todo el mundo que lo necesita». Esas mismas fuentes subrayan que este año se ha firmado un protocolo con el Procurador del Común encaminado a flexibilizar los conceptos de la Renta Garantizada de Ciudadanía».

El documento que deberá estudiar la Junta también incorpora propuestas de la federación en su ánimo de modificar el articulado de la norma que regula la concesión del apoyo. Así, reclama la salida del territorio de Castilla y León «por lo menos quince días al año sin necesidad de ningún justificante, entendido como periodo vacacional y de encuentro familiar y de recuperación de fuerzas, tal y como sucede con la prestación o el subsidio por desempleo o en cualquier empleo».

Acortar plazos
El Mizeb reclama la aplicación de los «derechos humanitarios más elementales» y asumir otros motivos que justifiquen la ausencia de la región. Si la estancia fuera supera los quince días al año y no llega a los tres meses, «el perceptor podrá pedir a través del modelo oportuno la suspensión de la renta, pero a la vuelta volverá a percibir la prestación directamente, previa solicitud de reinicio y sin necesidad de presentar la documentación de nuevo», solicita la comunidad

«También proponemos revisar varios artículos de la ley que dificultan el acceso real y efectivo a la Renta Garantizada de Ciudadanía», agrega la federación. En este sentido, insta a que se acorte a un mes «el plazo excesivo de seis meses para poder presentar una nueva solicitud desde la fecha de resolución de extinción» de la ayuda. Asimismo, sugiere graduar la penalización por incumplir las condiciones.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Sep 2017)

y que hacemos garantizando rentas a cincuentones marroquíes?

si les vamos a pensionar hasta que mueran de viejos, que sea en marruecos y menos euros.


----------



## Turgot (11 Sep 2017)

_Detienen a militante del PP que ‘pescaba’ niños para Daesh
Publicada: lunes, 11 de septiembre de 2017 5:57
Actualizada: lunes, 11 de septiembre de 2017 6:38






La Policía marroquí detiene a un militante del gobernante Partido Popular (PP) que ‘pescaba’ menores de edad para el grupo terrorista EIIL (Daesh, en árabe).

Se trata de Hafid Mohamed, de 39 años y residente de Melilla que fue arrestado la semana pasada en Marruecos, junto a otros cinco presuntos radicales, por liderar una célula terrorista hispano-marroquí.

Según el Ministerio del Interior español, Hafid trabajaba como auxiliar educativo en el centro de reforma de menores en situación de vulnerabilidad en la ciudad autónoma española de Melilla.

Concretamente *en el centro de acogida de menores inmigrantes Fuerte de la Purísima, Hafid atendía a 300 chavales* —la mayoría marroquíes— de entre 14 y 18 años, según recogió el pasado miércoles el diario El País.

“Es como si hubieran puesto al lobo a cuidar de las ovejas”, indicó un periodista melillense, porque el educador convertía a los niños en extremistas con la intención de enviarlos a las filas de Daesh en Siria o Irak, o incluso llevar a cabo atentados terroristas en esta ciudad. 

Es como si hubieran puesto al lobo a cuidar de las ovejas”, indicó un periodista melillense, en alusión al terrorista detenido Hafid Mohamed.

Hafid Mohamed en un acto de campaña del PP.


A su vez, el ministro del Interior español, Juan Ignacio Zoido, aseguró que el país se encuentra ante una operación que ha permitido desarticular una célula extremista “con una alta potencialidad para atentar”.

A Hafid, o Javi, como también lo llamaban en el PP, le facilitó el acceso al puesto el presidente de la ciudad autónoma, Juan José Imbroda, también del PP. Según medios españoles, Hafid, junto a otros terroristas detenidos, entrenaban también decapitaciones.

El peligroso terrorista antes militaba en el PP, y según quienes lo conocían, le gustaba salir de noche, beber alcohol, ir a zonas de ocio de Melilla. Sin embargo, en 2014 se distanció de los populares, aunque permaneció como simpatizante hasta que ahora han decidido expulsarlo._


----------



## Turgot (12 Sep 2017)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Sep 2017)

Y Zapatero continuo y ?...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 Sep 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y Zapatero continuo y ?...



Zapatero dobló...

eso no interesa !


----------



## Turgot (12 Sep 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Zapatero dobló...
> 
> eso no interesa !



No dobló, 3 millones de Aznar frente a 4 de Zapatero. Simplemente continuó la tendencia.

Con la diferencia de que antes de Aznar la cantidad de inmigrantes era testimonial. Y que Aznar aprobó la primera legislación ad hoc.


----------



## Leolo41 (13 Sep 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Zapatero dobló...
> 
> eso no interesa !



Mariana cuando vayas a misa no olvides confesar tus mentiras!


----------



## Turgot (13 Sep 2017)

_*Mogherini dice que la inmigración ilegal es una "nueva forma de esclavitud"*

12 Septiembre, 2017
20:41


Agencias
Estrasburgo , 12 sep .- La alta representante para la Política Exterior de la Unión Europea (UE), Federica Mogherini, dijo hoy en un debate sobre inmigración en la Eurocámara que la inmigración ilegal que gestionan las mafias para llegar a Europa es "una nueva forma de esclavitud".

La jefa de la diplomacia europea llamó a "ofrecer vías claras, seguras y legales para que vengan a Europa los que necesitan protección internacional".

"Es un asunto espinoso, pero hay que insistir", dijo la jefa de la diplomacia europea, que también dedicó buena parte de su intervención a denunciar las condiciones infrahumanas de los centros de detención de migrantes en Libia.

Mogherini llamó a entender que, más allá de la gestión de fronteras, conviene abordar "las causas de raíz" del fenómeno que lleva a las personas a poner en peligro su vida, como la pobreza y la guerra.

"He oído historias terribles de los centros de detención en Libia. Mujeres y hombres marcados como animales", denunció la diplomática.

"No es una tragedia que deba ignorarse o minimizarse", consideró.

Pese a que dijo que "una sola muerte ya son demasiadas", aseguró que ha habido "avances" de todas las medidas tomadas hasta ahora, como atestigua "una disminución de cruces" del Mediterráneo.

Quiso destacar en ese sentido el trabajo en colaboración con agencias de la ONU como ACNUR y UNICEF, además de Frontex, y otros organismos europeos que patrullan el Mediterráneo para controlar fronteras, rescatar personas y luchar contra las mafias.

Mogherini defendió los acuerdos entre la Unión Europea y algunos países africanos, como Libia, para la gestión de fronteras, a pesar de las críticas de las ONG de que son las mafias de tráfico de personas las que acaban accediendo a esos fondos.

La UE trabaja para empoderar a personal en Libia para la gestión de su frontera, aunque organizaciones como Proactiva Open Arms denuncian que así se paga para que no salgan hacia Europa, lo que implica aún más colapsos en los centros de detención.

En ese sentido se pronunció igualmente la eurodiputada de IU Marina Albiol, quien dijo que la UE con sus acuerdos con países como Libia o Níger "está armando y financiando a quienes esclavizan a seres humanos".

"Las políticas de Migración y Asilo de la UE ya no son de acoger, sino de todo lo contrario, de que no lleguen a Europa", denunció.

Para Elena Valenciano (PSOE), el mayor problema es que el Consejo (los Gobiernos de los países de la UE) tienen una estrategia a corto plazo y no piensan en medidas duraderas de solución de la situación.

"Los países miembros quieren soluciones inmediatas y no dejan espacio a las soluciones de largo plazo que intentan atajar la raíz de los problemas", afirmó.

Por su parte, Teresa Jiménez Becerril (PP) afirmó que los refugiados merecen más de la UE porque "nadie pone en riesgo su vida y la de sus hijos si no es porque le persigue la muerte".

Además, reclamó que, como pide la Justicia Europea, los países cumplan con las cuotas de reubicación, "que no son una elección, sino una obligación".

El debate estuvo copado en gran medida por los eurodiputados italianos, dado el calado sensible de la gestión migratoria que tiene el asunto en la política nacional de un país, Italia, particularmente afectado por las llegadas de inmigrantes y refugiados a sus costas.

La Organización Internacional para las Migraciones (OIM) calcula que 2.537 personas han perdido la vida tratando de cruzar el Mediterrano en 2017.

Las llegadas por mar a España, aunque muy lejos de las cifras italianas, han aumentado este año. Según ACNUR, 9,738 personas arribaron a las costas españolas hasta el 16 de agosto, frente a 8.162 en todo 2016._


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Sep 2017)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Mariana cuando vayas a misa no olvides confesar tus mentiras!



algunas piadosas !

pero la mayoria, verdades como catedrales !


----------



## Turgot (15 Sep 2017)

_*PP muestra "sorpresa" porque el alcalde de Atarfe "se niega a que el municipio acoja a inmigrantes refugiados"*

El PP de Atarfe (Granada) ha mostrado su "sorpresa por el hecho de que ahora el alcalde *de Podemos*, Francisco Rodríguez, se niegue a que el municipio acoja inmigrantes refugiados, después de que surgiera la posibilidad de que las instalaciones en desuso del Ministerio de Defensa en la localidad, conocidas como el 'polvorín de Atarfe', se conviertan en un Centro de Internamiento de Inmigrantes".
Comparte en Facebook Comparte en Twitter 0
15/09/2017 14:27
ATARFE (GRANADA), 15 (EUROPA PRESS)

El PP de Atarfe (Granada) ha mostrado su "sorpresa por el hecho de que ahora el alcalde de Podemos, Francisco Rodríguez, se niegue a que el municipio acoja inmigrantes refugiados, después de que surgiera la posibilidad de que las instalaciones en desuso del Ministerio de Defensa en la localidad, conocidas como el 'polvorín de Atarfe', se conviertan en un Centro de Internamiento de Inmigrantes".


"Noticia que el alcalde sabe perfectamente que no tiene fundamento ni veracidad porque nadie del Gobierno central ha confirmado este extremo, pero él ya se ha adelantado y ha mostrado su verdadera postura ante la posibilidad de que Atarfe se convierta en ciudad de acogida", ha señalado este viernes en un comunicado el presidente local del PP atarfeño, Antonio Díaz.

El representante 'popular' se ha pronunciado de esta manera después de que el alcalde dirigiese un escrito a la Subdelegación del Gobierno en Granada en el que trasladaba su "preocupación" ante una "reciente noticia aparecida en los medios de comunicación sobre la posibilidad de que el polvorín de Sierra Elvira se convierta en centro de internamiento de inmigrantes", según informó el Ayuntamiento de Atarfe en un comunicado hace unos días.

En la carta con fecha del 30 de agosto, el alcalde de Atarfe informaba de las gestiones que el equipo de gobierno ha realizado con el Ministerio de Defensa, propietario del polvorín, para la cesión del uso de las instalaciones militares con el objetivo de "llevar a cabo varios proyectos relacionados con el empleo, la cultura y el turismo".

Entre las ideas que baraja el equipo de gobierno sobre el uso del antiguo polvorín se encuentra la posibilidad de destinar las instalaciones a centro de recuperación de patrimonio industrial histórico, taller de empleo de formación, un centro museístico de patrimonio industrial, centro de innovación de energías alternativas y un centro especial de empleo para discapacitados, según informaba el Ayuntamiento, cuyo equipo de gobierno "rechaza frontalmente la posibilidad de que las instalaciones se conviertan en un centro de reclusión de inmigrantes, más parecido a un régimen penitenciario en el que los inmigrantes son recluidos a la espera de tramitarse su expulsión".

Para el portavoz del PP, en el regidor se ha producido un "cambio de parecer" que "contrasta" mucho con la iniciativa que su grupo político defendió hace unos meses declarando a Atarfe como Ciudad de Acogida.

"Podemos siempre ha abanderado la acogida de refugiados en Atarfe, mientras que el PP se ha mantenido cauto en este sentido al tratarse de necesidades muy concretas", ha señalado el 'popular' Antonio Díaz.

Desde el PP subrayan que, "cuando ha llegado el momento de demostrar cuál es el verdadero posicionamiento de Podemos ante la acogida de inmigrantes", Francisco Rodríguez "ha dado un paso atrás" y "ahora no quiere que Atarfe cuente con un centro de acogida".

"Lo más lamentable es que Podemos esté haciendo política valiéndose de las necesidades y desigualdades de estas personas y que quiera lavar su imagen ante la ciudadanía de Atarfe aduciendo a que no es conveniente que lleguen hasta nuestro municipio", ha criticado Antonio Díaz.

El PP atarfeño ha concluido pidiendo a Podemos "que se aclare" y deje de "jugar y engañar" a los vecinos "según su conveniencia e intereses"._


----------



## Turgot (17 Sep 2017)

_*Madrid. El Plan de Inmigración de la Comunidad dará prioridad a la integración de hijos de inmigrantes
*







El Ejecutivo de la Comunidad de Madrid está ultimando el Plan de Integración de Inmigrantes 2017-2021, que será aprobado en próximas semanas por el Consejo de Gobierno y que dará prioridad a la integración de los hijos de inmigrantes y al freno de la radicalización.

El consejero de Políticas Sociales y Familia, Carlos Izquierdo, manifestó este sábado, durante una visita al Centro de Participación e Integración de Inmigrantes (CEPI) de Collado Villalba, que el Plan de Inmigración tiene como objetivos generales fomentar las medidas de acogida y la integración cívica de inmigrantes, así como afianzar la integración social alcanzada en los últimos años.

"En la Comunidad de Madrid creemos que la integración de los inmigrantes enriquece a nuestra sociedad, y nuestra obligación como Administración es poner a su disposición todos los recursos necesarios para facilitar dicha integración", señaló.

Para ello, dijo que el Plan de Inmigración contará con diversas medidas para reforzar la coordinación de las redes de servicios públicos, optimizar los recursos disponibles, impulsar el conocimiento de la realidad de una inmigración asentada, o fomentar la participación activa de la población inmigrante.

Asimismo, se promoverán programas específicos de apoyo a la mujer inmigrante, y se fortalecerán las políticas de formación laboral. "El objetivo del Gobierno regional de Cristina Cifuentes, en definitiva, es reforzar la integración plena de la población inmigrante en la sociedad madrileña", añadió el consejero.

Según los datos del último Barómetro de Inmigración, el 90,5% de los extranjeros residentes de la Comunidad de Madrid se sienten integrados en la sociedad, tres puntos más que en el anterior Barómetro.

Además, la Comunidad de Madrid tiene la tasa de actividad de la población extranjera más alta de España, con un 80,46%, ocho puntos por encima de la media del conjunto nacional (72,5%), según los datos de la EPA pertenecientes al primer trimestre del año.

INTERCAMBIO CULTURAL EN LOS CEPI

La Comunidad de Madrid cuenta con ocho Centros de Participación e Integración (CEPI) distribuidos por toda la región, en los que se puede acceder a diversas actividades como cursos de formación, asesoría jurídica, talleres de búsqueda y mejora de empleo, variados programas culturales y actividades deportivas. "En los CEPI se facilita el intercambio cultural y la convivencia entre los nuevos madrileños y los de siempre", afirmó Izquierdo.

Estos centros cuentan con actividades específicas para niños, jóvenes y mujeres, así como otras generales para todos sus usuarios, de cualquier nacionalidad, incluyendo la española. Atienden cada año a una media de 100.000 personas, con las que se realizan 330.000 acciones, a través de talleres o formaciones ocupacionales.

Dichos recursos disponen de asesoría individualizada en las áreas psicológica, jurídica y laboral. También desarrollan actividades de formación y orientación en la búsqueda de empleo como curso para la elaboración de un currículo y una entrevista, otro para la búsqueda activa de empleo a través de las redes sociales, talleres para el desarrollo de habilidades sociales, cursos de enseñanza del español, capacitación para el cuidado de personas dependientes y mayores o cursos en el sector de la hostelería.

Por otra parte, los CEPI desarrollan el programa 'Conoce tus leyes', una iniciativa pionera de la Comunidad de Madrid con la que se dan a conocer -a inmigrantes y autóctonos- los aspectos esenciales del sistema legal y jurídico de España. Los cursos incluyen cuatro módulos (constitucional, extranjería, integración y empleo) y el pasado año participaron en los mismos 5.988 usuarios._


----------



## Top5 (17 Sep 2017)

Buen hilo al que echar mano cuando algún papanatas regurgite algo sobre los inmigrantes mirando sólo una parte del escenario...


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Sep 2017)

Integrarse es hacerse indistinguible de los demás.

Si te pones un velo, haces alarde orgulloso de tu diferencia.


----------



## Turgot (19 Sep 2017)

_*La vendimia se generaliza en la estación*






Cola registrada el viernes -la primera que abría- en el acceso al polideportivo del General Espartero, que este año adelanta la hora de entrada de las 23 a las 22 horas.
Cola registrada el viernes -la primera que abría- en el acceso al polideportivo del General Espartero, que este año adelanta la hora de entrada de las 23 a las 22 horas. / JUAN MARÍN
Logroño registra la habitual afluencia de temporeros que llegan a buscar trabajo y activa el dispositivo especial de atención | El polideportivo abrió ya el viernes. El pasaje de Vara de Rey ha registrado estos días pernoctaciones pese a que el centro municipal de acogida tenía plazas

Javier Campos
JAVIER CAMPOSLogroño
Domingo, 17 septiembre 2017, 21:54
La vendimia en el campo empieza, un año más, por la ciudad. La estación de Logroño y sus alrededores, como cada campaña, registra ya la habitual presencia de *temporeros, inmigrantes en su mayoría,* en busca de trabajo en la recogida de la uva. La temporada se ha adelantado y, a la espera de generalizarse la próxima semana, el dispositivo especial de atención a quienes llegan a la capital de La Rioja se activó oficialmente ayer.

El polideportivo del General Espartero abría este viernes sus puertas con un total de 160 plazas disponibles para dar cobijo a un contingente que va a más según pasan los días. Y lo hace después de que al menos durante la última semana haya habido personas pernoctando en el pasaje de Vara de Rey pese a haber habido plazas libres en el centro municipal de acogida -49 en total, de las que la noche del jueves se ocuparon 42 y la del martes, por ejemplo, 31-.

«Antes había construcción, pero ahora no queda otra que ir de campaña en campaña agrícola»
FANYEISSE COSTA DE MARFIL
PUBLICIDAD

INREAD invented by Teads


Los técnicos encargados, de hecho, no han considerado necesario adelantar el dispositivo extraordinario, que ha entrado en marcha en la fecha prevista: ayer, 15 de septiembre. Ni antes ni después, pero con la posibilidad de que se prolongue más allá del mes inicialmente acordado en la Mesa de la Pobreza -compuesta por entidades sociales y grupos políticos-.

«El año pasado trabajé 21 días y este año espero, al menos, poder hacerlo el mismo tiempo. Venir hay que venir, porque si antes podías reengancharte a la construcción ahora no te queda otra que enlazar una campaña agrícola con otra», explica Fanyeisse, un costamarfileño de 38 años que hace escala en Logroño para viajar a Nájera.








«He dormido en el pasaje, sí; llegué a las cuatro de la mañana y no me quedó otra. Vivo en Lérida, pero vengo de Zaragoza. Y esta tarde, cuando lleguen el resto de mis 'compañeros', vendrá el 'jefe' a por nosotros a Logroño», añade en un perfecto castellano 'Fany', afortunado al formar parte de una 'cuadrilla' con trabajo.

Situación similar es la de su compatriota Samba Sangare, también originario de Costa de Marfil y residente, coincidencia, en Lérida. «No, nos conocíamos. Yo he alquilado una habitación en un piso durante un mes... hemos vendimiado uva blanca y, en unos días, empezaremos con la tinta. La verdad es que cada vez viene menos gente, porque quienes no consiguen trabajo no vuelven al año siguiente. Hay que sufrir para ganarse la vida, sí, pero no tanto», explica en idéntico castellano.

«Los que no consiguen trabajo no vuelven. Hay que sufrir para ganarse la vida, sí, pero no tanto...»
SAMBA SANGARE COSTA DE MARFIL

El dispositivo especial, ya en marcha, tendrá unas características similares a las de la campaña del 2016. La atención se centraliza en el centro municipal de acogida, poniendo a disposición de los temporeros sus 49 plazas de alojamiento, y sumando otras 160 plazas que se habilitan en el polideportivo del colegio público cercano a la estación. 209 plazas en total que, en unos días, serán analizadas para saber si han sido suficientes o no._


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Sep 2017)

alguno cree que un gobierno de psoe y/o podemos iba a ser menos pro inmigracion ??!!

menos refugiados ??!

alguno sufre disonancia cognitiva !

Esto es una industria del progresismo...

al igual que la ideología de genero !


----------



## Turgot (19 Sep 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> alguno cree que un gobierno de psoe y/o podemos iba a ser menos pro inmigracion ??!!
> 
> menos refugiados ??!
> 
> ...



Ni mas ni menos, igual.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Sep 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Ni mas ni menos, igual.



Menudo engañado !


----------



## Turgot (19 Sep 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Menudo engañado !



400.000 inmigrantes dejaron entrar tus amos el año pasado, de los que expulsaron a 2000 para hacer el paripé-


----------



## Walter Eucken (19 Sep 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> 400.000 inmigrantes dejaron entrar tus amos el año pasado, de los que expulsaron a 2000 para hacer el paripé-



Pero entonces digo yo que votarás a la extrema derecha y no a quien propone que vengan todavía más.. me temo que no.


----------



## Turgot (22 Sep 2017)

_*El número de extranjeros afiliados a la Seguridad Social en Galicia aumentó en 309 personas en agosto *

El número de extranjeros afiliados a la Seguridad Social en Galicia aumentó un 6,71% el pasado mes de agosto respecto al mismo mes del pasado año, según los datos publicados este jueves por el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social. ECO Poca actividad social ¿QUÉ ES ESTO? 0 0 EUROPA PRESS. 21.09.2017 Así, el número total de foráneos afiliados a la Seguridad Social en la Comunidad gallega alcanzó las 32.974 personas en el octavo mes de 2017, 309 más que en el mes de julio. En cuanto a su origen, la mayor parte proceden de fuera de la UE -18.653- por las 14.321 personas que son originarios de países de la eurorregión. El 77 por ciento de los afiliados pertenecen al régimen general (21.132), mientras que el 18,29 por ciento son autónomos (6.032) y el 4% desempeñan su labor en el mar. De este modo, Galicia es una de las comunidades autónomas con menor número de extranjeros afiliados a la seguridad, ya que ocupa el puesto número 12 en el ránking. Por detrás de la Comunidad gallega solo se sitúan Navarra (23.294), La Rioja (14.089), Asturias (13.776), Extremadura (12.225), Cantabria (11.839) y las ciudades autónomas de Melilla (4.397) y Ceuta (2.685). Por contra, Cataluña es la comunidad autónoma con mayor número de afiliados a la Seguridad Social de procedencia foránea (462.583), Madrid (362.57) y Andalucía (198.343). DATOS ESTATALES La Seguridad Social perdió 22.068 cotizantes extranjeros en agosto, un 1,2% menos en relación al mes anterior, hasta situarse el número de inmigrantes en alta en 1.848.329 ocupados, según ha informado este jueves el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social. Con este retroceso, la afiliación de extranjeros a la Seguridad Social encadena dos meses consecutivos de caídas después de que en julio perdiera algo más de 5.000 cotizantes. Del total de inmigrantes en alta en la Seguridad Social al finalizar agosto, 1.545.359 cotizaban en el Régimen General; 297.752 en Autónomos; 5.071 en el Régimen del Mar, y 147 en el del Carbón. En términos interanuales, la afiliación de extranjeros aumentó el pasado mes de agosto en 120.774 personas (+7%), la cifra más alta desde 2007, según el Ministerio. A cierre de agosto, un total de 1.076.445 cotizantes extranjeros procedían de países extracomunitarios y el resto (771.883) de países de la Unión Europea. Del total de trabajadores de otros países que cotizan a la SeguridadSocial, los grupos más numerosos proceden de Rumania (321.023), Marruecos (216.978), China (99.990), Italia (103.013) y Ecuador (71.879). Les siguen los que provienen de Reino Unido (59.561), Bulgaria (57.334), Colombia (58.493) y Bolivia (51.178)_


----------



## Turgot (25 Sep 2017)

Sacado de El Norte de Castilla

_*Habitantes en Castilla y León*
Provincia Total Extranjeros	%	Municipios con más del 3% de extranjeros
Ávila 162.514	10.739	6,61 75
Burgos 360.995	26.675	7,11 176
León 473.604	19.129	4,04 76
Palencia 164.644	6.190	3,76 76
Salamanca 335.985 12.215	3,64 80
Segovia 155.652	16.774	10,7 153
Soria 90.040	7.196	7,99 76
Valladolid 523.679	24.343	4,65 125
Zamora 180.406	6.372	3,53 77
2.447.519 128.633	5,26	914_


----------



## Turgot (27 Sep 2017)

_*El 7% de los habitantes de la ciudad de León son inmigrantes*
En esta edición se celebra un taller multicultural de danzas del mundo para escolares de 5º y 6º de Primaria, en el que participarán chavales de los colegios San Claudio, Padre Manjón, Camino del Norte, Javier y Ponce de León.

Por Digital de León - 25 septiembre, 2017
Compartir Facebook Twitter 














La concejala de Familia y Servicios Sociales, Aurora Baza, ha presentado esta mañana las actividades programadas dentro del proyecto ‘León, ciudad inclusiva’, una ciudad en la que hay hasta 134 nacionalidades representadas en ese 7% de población que es inmigrante.

En esta iniciativa, en la que colabora la Consejería de Presidencia, están involucradas seis asociaciones de inmigrantes con presencia en la ciudad: la Asociación Colonia Cubana, la Asociación Hispano-Argentina, la Asociación Dominicana de Castilla y León, la Asociación de Inmigrantes Saharauis AISAH, la Asociación Hispano-Marroquí y la Asociación Colombiana Amigos Mira España.

‘León, ciudad inclusiva II’ se celebrará los días 29 y 30 de septiembre, y 2 y 3 de octubre en el Jardín de San Francisco y en el Teatro San Francisco. Baza ha explicado que el objetivo es “crear un espacio donde compartir la riqueza de la diversidad de nuestra ciudad; y propiciar actitudes favorables de acogida, convivencia y tolerancia”.

La concejala mostró la apuesta del Ayuntamiento por el fomento de la convivencia: “Sabemos que León es una ciudad diversa, con una historia construida con aportaciones de distintas culturas, y creemos que la mejor estrategia para conseguir una ciudad cohesionada y respetuosa entre todos es la convivencia”.

El programa está repleto de talleres interculturales, actuaciones musicales de grupos vinculados a estos colectivos y una exposición de pintura saharaui. Además, este año se ha programado una actividad dirigida exclusivamente al alumnado de 5º y 6º de Educación Primaria, un taller de danzas del mundo para escolares que tendrá lugar en la mañana del lunes, 2 de octubre.

Un espacio multicultural en el que el alumnado y el profesorado experimentarán juntos diferentes melodías y ritmos del mundo, a través de las danzas circulares, danzas en parejas, bailes y contradanzas. En esta actividad van a participar los colegios San Claudio, Padre Manjón, Camino del Norte, Javier y Ponce de León_


----------



## Turgot (2 Oct 2017)

_*España rescata a 66 inmigrantes en el Mediterráneo
*





Madrid, 26 sep (PL) Las autoridades españolas rescataron hoy en el mar Mediterráneo a 66 personas de origen magrebí que pretendían llegar a las costas de este país en tres embarcaciones precarias, informó Salvamento Marítimo.

Los migrantes -20 de ellos menores- fueron socorridos este martes en aguas del Estrecho de Gibraltar cuando navegaban en tres pateras (barcas rudimentarias), precisaron fuentes de ese cuerpo, encargado de la seguridad marítima.

Efectivos de la propia institución, dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento, trasladaron a los inmigrantes a los puertos de Barbate y Tarifa, ubicados en la sureña provincia andaluza de Cádiz.

Decenas de miles de personas, la mayoría procedentes de África, tratan cada año de alcanzar las costas europeas en frágiles embarcaciones o a través de las fronteras de las ciudades autónomas españolas de Ceuta y Melilla, situadas al norte del territorio marroquí.

La Organización Internacional para las Migraciones (OIM) señaló recientemente que España puede superar este año a Grecia en el número de llegadas de inmigrantes indocumentados y refugiados.

En una de sus últimas actualizaciones de datos, la OIM indicó que hasta el pasado 6 de septiembre, más de 13 mil personas arribaron a esta nación ibérica cruzando la peligrosa ruta del Mediterráneo o través de los vallados de Ceuta y Melilla.

A principios de mes, la Cruz Roja reveló que atendió a 11 mil 43 inmigrantes y refugiados que alcanzaron las costas españolas en los primeros ocho meses del año, más del doble de los socorridos en similar período de 2016.
_


----------



## Turgot (17 Oct 2017)

_*PP pide que Carmena realoje a inmigrantes que viven bajo el puente de Aman*iel
Comparte en Facebook Comparte en Twitter 0
05/10/2017 17:17
Madrid, 5 oct (EFE).- El portavoz del PP en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, José Luis Martínez-Almeida, ha pedido a la alcaldesa Manuela Carmena que dé una solución a los inmigrantes africanos que malviven bajo el acueducto de Amaniel, y le ha acusado de incumplir el mandato del Pleno de acabar con los asentamientos ilegales.

Así lo ha manifestado hoy tras visitar los bajos del viaducto de Amaniel, en el barrio de Bellas Vistas, donde viven en situación de extrema pobreza media docena de inmigrantes procedentes de Ghana, en uno de los 135 asentamientos ilegales que hay en la capital.

Tras escuchar las quejas de los vecinos, Martínez-Almeida ha subrayado las "condiciones infrahumanas" en la que viven, así como la insalubridad y los ruidos que causan, sobre todo las noches de los fines de semana, cuando a la zona acuden también algunos okupas y otras personas que no viven habitualmente allí, según los vecinos.

"En vez de ir a Nueva York, Canadá o Suramérica, pido a la alcaldesa que suspenda su próximo viaje internacional y venga a la plaza de Carlos París para comprobar in situ los problemas reales de los madrileños", ha dicho el portavoz.

Martínez-Almeida ha pedido una "limpieza intensiva de la zona, una presencia intensiva del Samur Social, poner los recursos del Ayuntamiento a disposición de estas personas", entre otras medidas, y ha recalcado que los "vecinos han presentado hasta cinco escritos al Ayuntamiento sin obtener respuesta".

Hace más de un año se convocó "un pleno extraordinario sobre asentamientos ilegales y no se ha cumplido ninguna de las medidas acordadas", a propuesta del grupo Popular, para acabar con estos asentamientos, añadió el portavoz popular.

Por su parte, los vecinos se han quejado de las molestias que sufren -insalubridad, ruidos, algunas peleas entre ellos por excesivo consumo de alcohol-, aunque admiten que no se sienten inseguros por su presencia, ya que en las cercanías hay una comisaría de Policía a la que han tenido que llamar en algunas ocasiones.

Uno de los inmigrantes, Gérard, ha dicho que lleva un año viviendo allí junto a otros seis compatriotas, y que "la gente que viene de fuera es la que trae problemas". Lleva en Europa desde 2008 y ya estuvo en albergues como el San Juan Dios pero "ya no quiere más de eso".

Tras afirmar que "España es un país para poder vivir como tu país, yo fui a otro país pero volví a España", ha dicho que sin embargo es "muy duro" vivir bajo el puente y que querría "otra vida", pero reconoce que su situación es "muy complicada" y que no ve solución ya que el Ayuntamiento "no les ayuda".

Aunque los vecinos llaman a la policía, "la gente que pasa por aquí nos da dinero y comida", ha concluido sonriente, aunque oliendo a alcohol, el único de ellos que se ha acercado a hablar con los periodistas, ya que los otros dos que estaban en la zona se negaban a "salir en televisión". EFE_


----------



## hartman (17 Oct 2017)

El PP los trajo, el PSOE les dio papeles, Podemos queire que vengan mas y a ciudadanos este tema se la suda.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Oct 2017)

además de los de amaniel, había que deportar o alojar, según, a los que viven en la plaza de las escuelas pias de lavapies, en la plaza de Jacinto Benavente o en tirso de molina.

solo por decir sitios céntricos ocupados hace años por borrachos y lumpen, con sus colchones y pertrechos.


----------



## Turgot (19 Oct 2017)

_*El PP critica que el programa de mediación excluya a la Zona Norte de Alicante
El concejal Israel Cortés no se explica que queden fuera los barrios que tienen más inmigrantes*

Victoria Bueno 05.10.2017 | 01:02
El concejal del PP, Israel Cortés, critica la "grave e injustificada discriminación" que el tripartito hace con los barrios de la Zona Norte de Alicante en la puesta en marcha del programa de Mediación y Cohesión Social que se pondrá en marcha en varios centros educativos de la ciudad.

Cortés afirma que el gobierno municipal "debería explicar por qué se han seleccionado precisamente determinados colegios, al mismo tiempo que se deja de financiar el programa de mediación escolar en la Zona Norte, donde se da el mayor porcentaje de alumnos y familias inmigrantes".

Señala que "mientras en Colonia Requena la población inmigrante está en torno al 50%, en Virgen del Remedio es de aproximadamente al 35%", según los datos estadísticos de 2016 del propio Ayuntamiento.

"Entendemos que el tripartito debería haber extendido ese programa a la Zona Norte y que además debe hacerlo inmediatamente", indica tajante

El concejal popular pide además que "la Concejalía de Inmigración explique la razón y en base a qué criterios se han seleccionado determinadas escuelas y no otras, con mayor número de alumnos inmigrantes".

Cortes lamenta que "las desavenencias entre los socios del gobierno municipal explican la descoordinación e incoherencia en las actuaciones en materia de mediación, como se evidencia con la puesta en marcha de este programa abandonando a los centros de la Zona Norte, que es donde más se necesita".

Sostiene que los gobernantes "actúan en función de sus propios intereses políticos y marginan a aquellos que no forman parte de su estrategia".

Finalmente apunta que "desde Coordinación de Proyectos, en manos de Compromís, se ha venido negando sistemáticamente la dotación para el programa de mediación de la Zona Norte, a pesar de la demanda de la Junta de Distrito número 2, así como de los institutos Gran Vía y Virgen del Remedio".

Cortés lamenta que "de nada ha servido la defensa de la intervención del Síndic de Greuges en el asunto"._


----------



## martingala (19 Oct 2017)

PPSOE es todo NWO. Alguien tenía la menor duda?


----------



## Turgot (20 Oct 2017)

_*Aragón fija por ley las asesorías a mujeres, presos e inmigrantes*
El texto salió aprobado por unanimidad tras una propuesta del PP. Los colegios de abogados asumirán un servicio que se prestará gratuitamente






El diputado popular Fernando Ledesma fue el encargado de la defensa de la nueva norma. - cortes de aragón
El diputado popular Fernando Ledesma fue el encargado de la defensa de la nueva norma. - cortes de aragón

0 
D. CHICSClB
20/10/2017
Aragón fijó ayer por ley la prestación de un servicio gratuito de asesoría jurídica a mujeres en riesgo de violencia machista, inmigrantes en cualquier situación, presos y menores.

La nueva norma, que agrupa las diferentes consultorías jurídicas gratuitas que prestan los distintos departamentos y organismos públicos del Gobierno de Aragón, garantiza que esos servicios son gestionados «desde instituciones colegiadas» como son los colegios de abogados y, finalmente, según defendieron los ponentes en las Cortes de Aragón, «aporta un horizonte de estabilidad y continuidad en el servicio frente a la temporalidad a la que está sujeto en estos momentos».
PUBLICIDAD

inRead invented by Teads


El alto grado de acuerdo alcanzado por la nueva ley, cuyo texto recoge un buen número de las aportaciones planteadas por todos los partidos, tiene que ver con el aumento de derechos a colectivos tradicionalmente olvidados por las leyes. Específicamente se garantiza este servicio a las mujeres discriminadas y no necesariamente por violencia de género, los reclusos en vías de reinserción, y los inmigrantes en riesgo de exclusión.

«Vimos que era necesario dar un paso más y facilitar a las personas herramientas para que puedan salir adelante, luchar contra esos problemas y tratar de resolverlos», aseguró el diputado Fernando Ledesma (PP), impulsor de la iniciativa y encargado de su defensa en el palacio de la Aljafería. Además, reclamó que el Gobierno de Aragón tome medidas presupuestarias para su puesta en marcha.

servicio básico / La norma salió aprobada por unanimidad y todos los grupos destacaron la necesidad de aplicarla lo más pronto posible para asegurar un servicio básico, algo en lo que incidió el diputado socialista, Darío Villagrasa.

El diputado de Ciudadanos (C’s) Ramiro Domínguez lamentó que el texto podría haber incidido en algunos aspectos y Patricia Luquin (IU) reconoció que se pondrá fin «a los problemas burocráticos» que hasta ahora tenían que superar los colegios de abogados para poder ejercer esta labor de asesoría.

Desde Podemos, Violeta Barba también destacó que los grupos pueden trabajar «con consenso», aunque recordó que todavía se podría incidir más en los derechos que garantiza la norma. Por su parte, la diputada del PAR, María Herrero, reclamó una mejor dotación económica para las competencias de justicia._


----------



## Turgot (25 Oct 2017)

Concedidas las ayudas al alquiler de Castilla y León

DISPOSICIÓN EN HTML BOCYL-D-23102017-3| BOLETÍN OFICIAL DE CASTILLA Y LEÓN

Algunos beneficiarios entre 10.000

MAAMRI MADANI, HOMMAD

1,0000

768,00

A-2017-05-0217

AL ABDELLAOUI, MOHAMED

1,0000

1.296,00

A-2017-05-0951

PATRASCU, IACOB

1,0000

1.680,00

A-2017-05-0556

EL AYADI LACHHAB, ABDERRAHIM

1,0000

960,00

A-2017-47-0117

BEN HAMDOUCH, BOUCHAIB

1,0000

1.442,40

A-2017-09-0053

BELLIL MAHDAOUI, ZAHIR

1,0000

2.256,00

A-2017-40-0001

ZAROIL, SAID

1,0000

1.344,00

A-2017-47-0330

OUBENSAID M’BARKI, ABDELKRIME

1,0000

1.440,00

A-2017-05-0081

BENAZOUZ, SOUAD

1,0000

1.432,00

A-2017-47-0348

SANTANA SOLORZANO, BERTHA KIMBERLAY

1,0000

1.680,00

A-2017-47-0253

ARANGUREN LUZARDO, LIHANA MERCEDES

1,0000

1.776,00

A-2017-47-0300

LATEF, RAMADAN OMRAN KHALIFA

1,0000

1.498,00

A-2017-24-0321

OUTHAMI, ABDERRAHMEN

1,0000

960,00

A-2017-05-1180

TAOUATI, MOHAMMED

1,0000

720,00

A-2017-47-4256

RODRIGUEZ BARAJAS, JOSE LUIS

1,0000

1.272,00

A-2017-09-1842

CHERKAOUI, EL KABIR

1,0000

1.440,00

A-2017-40-0793

MIZEB, HASSANE

1,0000

1.296,00

A-2017-34-1000

TOUIL, NORDINE

1,0000

1.200,00

A-2017-09-1724

VARTOLOMEI, ANISOARA CRISTINA

1,0000

873,87

A-2017-49-0930

DEL CASTILLO CESPEDES, MARIA LUISA

1,0000

1.440,00

A-2017-09-1943

OKPARA, LINDA KELECHI

1,0000

1.440,00

A-2017-40-0974

ZAIM ZOUGGAGHI, JAMAL

1,0000

1.200,00

A-2017-09-1526

MALLAHI, NAJIB

1,0000

700,00

A-2017-47-3977

MORENO GUERRERO, GREGORIO ARCENIO

1,0000

1.120,00

A-2017-05-1037

DOGARU, DANUT

1,0000

1.872,0


----------



## Jeon JI (25 Oct 2017)

El PP quiere que vengan con puertas muy abiertas,pero no regularizados,para que trabajen sin derechos.


----------



## Top5 (25 Oct 2017)

Jeon JI dijo:


> El PP quiere que vengan con puertas muy abiertas,pero no regularizados,para que trabajen sin derechos.



Y así joder el nivel adquisitivo de *TODOS* los trabajadores...

---------- Post added 25-oct-2017 at 17:10 ----------

Por cierto, ahora no recuerdo si metí este PDF en el hilo...

*Estudio demográfico de la población musulmana*

Explotación estadística del censo de ciudadanos musulmanes en España referido a fecha *31/12/2016*

Saluden a los nacionalizados en 2013...


----------



## Turgot (25 Oct 2017)

Del estudio que pone TOP5

Nacionalizaciones Muslimes
Periodo 1968/1997 (30 años) 29.027
Decenio 1998/2007 61.086
Octenio 2008/2015 187.296 (Más de 60.000 en el año 2013)
Total en 48 años 277.409

Recordemos que entre el 96 y el 2016 el pp ha gobernado 12 años y medio frente a menos de ocho de ZP

Los 5000 que nacionalizó Isidoro en el 87 eran moros que llevaban toda la vida en Ceuta y Melilla


----------



## Turgot (27 Oct 2017)

_COMUNIDAD DE MADRID
*La Comunidad prorroga los programas de integración de inmigrantes*
El Centro de Participación e Integración (CEPI) de Leganés está incluido en esta inversión de 5,4 millones

VÍCTOR RODRÍGUEZLeganés 25/10/2017 - 12:38 h. CEST
La Comunidad de Madrid aprobaba la prórroga de estos programas en su último Consejo de Gobierno, y afectará a los centros en Leganés, Alcobendas- San Sebastián de los Reyes, Alcalá de Henares, Collado Villalba y Madrid capital (distritos como Tetuán, Usera-Villaverde, Centro- Arganzuela y Chamartín).

Estos programas tienen como objetivo realizar actuaciones de innovación social e integración de inmigrantes a través del mercado de trabajo mediante talleres o formación ocupacional. El año pasado se atendió a 100.00 personas, según la Comunidad de Madrid, con un total de 330.000 acciones.
El Ejecutivo autonómico está ultimando su Plan de Integración de Inmigrantes 2017/ 2021, que podría aprobarse en próximas semanas. Otorgará prioridad a la integración de los hijos de inmigrantes y poner freno a la radicalización_


----------



## Turgot (30 Oct 2017)

Del diario de Ibiza

_*El PP denuncia que Vila oculta una subida de impuestos*
Los conservadores critican que PSOE y Guanyem han tardado 17 días en entregarles «cuatro hojas» con las cuentas del Ayuntamiento de Ibiza para 2018 tras presentarlas a los medios de comunicación







Alberto Ferrer Ibiza 26.10.2017 | 11:49
Marí y Fajarnés, ayer durante la rueda de prensa para valorar los presupuestos de Vila de 2018.
Marí y Fajarnés, ayer durante la rueda de prensa para valorar los presupuestos de Vila de 2018. V. MARÍ
El PP de Vila denuncia que los presupuestos del Ayuntamiento de 2018 ocultan una subida de la presión fiscal sobre los ciudadanos de Vila «del 9%», según han sumado después de que les llegara la documentación de unas cuentas que se aprueban esta mañana en pleno. Y esa es otra queja de la portavoz de los populares, Virginia Marí, que mostró su «absoluto rechazo» a que el equipo de gobierno haya tardado 17 días en entregarles la información desde que se presentó a la prensa.

Para el primer grupo de la oposición, las cuentas del año que viene son «un brindis al sol» de una coalición «incapaz de ejecutar ninguna de las inversiones» que presupuesta año tras año. Y aquí Marí puso el ejemplo del edificio de la plaza de España o el nuevo albergue, proyecto cuyo presupuesto se ha doblado «por la obstinación» del concejal Joan Ribas por llevar este equipamiento «a un edificio que el PP advirtió que no reunía las condiciones».


La concejala María Fajarnés criticó la tajada que se llevan tanto la plantilla como el gasto corriente de la institución: «Sólo subir la persiana al Ayuntamiento le cuesta 7,5 euros de cada diez» del presupuesto. Por ello, criticó que, en un Consistorio saneado como el de Vila, no se aproveche para bajar impuestos a los ciudadanos.

«Es toda una declaración de intenciones», insistió, sobre todo por el destino del aumento de la recaudación de sus impuestos directos (aseguró que el IBI que pagarán los vecinos se encarece un 12,2% y la plusvalía, otro 4,2%). «¿Es prioritario gastar 304.000 euros en amueblar despachos?», criticó Fajarnés.

Un 233% más para estudios

Fajarnés fue la encargada de sacarle punta a unos presupuestos que «van en contra de la economía de Vila y de sus ciudadanos» pero no para ejecutar obras necesarias como las que hacen falta para mejorar el saneamiento, sino «para encargar estudios a sus amigos». De hecho, según asegura el PP, el gasto en este capítulo se incrementa «un 233% el año que viene». Hasta rozar el millón de euros, un dinero que daría «para inversiones más esperadas».

«Dejemos de encargar estudios y empecemos a tapar baches», sentenció a su vez Marí, que indicó que, a pesar de lo dicho por el equipo de gobierno, el capítulo de inversiones «sólo se incrementa un 7,6%». La líder del PP criticó también que la partida para combatir la contaminación acústica se reduce un 23% precisamente cuando ya se dispone de un mapa de ruidos «y debería ejecutarse el plan de acción» para solucionar los focos de conflicto.

Lo mismo que en Bienestar Social, donde se cambian de nombre partidas *para disimular que no se incrementa «ni un euro» la ayuda a la inmigración o a los refugiados.* «Es una jugada maestra», consideró Marí.

De todo lo que ha incluido el equipo de gobierno en sus presupuestos, que se debaten el próximo martes en un pleno extraordinario, son las medidas de fomento del empleo, «una preocupación que compartimos». También felicitó a PSOE y Guanyem por el nuevo parque de la plaza de sa Tarongeta, la reforma del paseo marítimo de ses Figueretes y las actuaciones en los barrios, aunque las ven escasas. «Si sólo llevara esto, se lo votaríamos a favor», comentó con ironía Marí_


----------



## BoicotPISOS (31 Oct 2017)

No lo dudes, para bajar sueldos y para llenar los pisos de la burbuja inmobiliaria. La gente es que no piensa mucho. Eran los primeros en hablar de qué eran bienvenidos, y de hecho no estoy en absoluto en contra de la inmigración, pero de una forma organizada, pensada, cuando hay trabajo y siempre nompermitiendo la NO integración. Somos el único país que permite que los nuevos ciudadanos no cumplan las normas de aquí y el reto sí. 

Compañeras trabajadores sociales como yo me cuentan muuuuchas historias y están literalmente hasta los cojones en Madrid. Hablo de ayuntamiento de Madrid. Se producen verdaderas injusticias con lo que en la carrera llamábamos discriminacion positiva que resulta ser a ciertas alturas de la película discriminacion al resto.

Es genial ser hospitalario y no tener prejuicios ni ser xenófobo, eso nunca, pero gilipollas tampoco y hay cosas inaceptables desde el sentido de la justicia social


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Oct 2017)

no creo que te refieras a este post en concreto, pero me cito.


Incorrezto dijo:


> Sin inmigración no se hubieran construido tantos pisos ni aeropuertos ni carreteras, no hubiera habido mano de obra suficiente para tanto dinero a crédito que gastar.
> 
> No habría habido tanto endeudamiento al no desarrollarse tantos proyectos y los sueldos hubieran subido ante la falta de demandantes de empleo y hubiera habido pleno empleo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgot (4 Nov 2017)

_*Detenido el comisario Villarejo por cohecho, blanqueo e inmigración ilegal*
Comparte en Facebook Comparte en Twitter 0
03/11/2017 17:42 | Actualizado a 03/11/2017 17:57
Madrid, 3 nov (EFE).- La Unidad de Asuntos Internos de la Policía ha detenido al comisario jubilado José Villarejo, a su mujer y al que fuera comisario del Aeropuerto de Barajas Carlos Salamanca en una operación anticorrupción por delitos de cohecho, blanqueo de capitales, inmigración ilegal y pertenencia a organización criminal.

La operación, bautizada como Tándem, ha sido coordinada por la Fiscalía Anticorrupción y la Audiencia Nacional, que ha dictado seis órdenes de arresto y varios registros en Madrid, Valencia y Málaga, entre ellos en la oficina de Villarejo en la madrileña Torre Picasso y en su domicilio en Boadilla del Monte.

Asuntos Internos ha investigado durante meses el entramado empresarial de Villarejo y su mujer, Gemma Isabel Alcalá, y ha desarrollado una operación para desmantelar una organización criminal cuyo principal objetivo es la reintroducción en España y otros países de la Unión Europea de fondos procedentes de actividades ilícitas vinculadas a la corrupción internacional en los negocios.

Así lo ha explicado la Fiscalía Anticorrupción, que sostiene que tanto Villarejo como el otro comisario detenido (Carlos Salamanca, según han avanzado a Efe fuentes de la investigación), se valían de las funciones propias de sus respectivos cargos policiales, "especialmente sensibles para la seguridad nacional", para recibir "elevadas sumas de dinero y regalos suntuarios diversos".

Todo ello a cambio de sus servicios especializados "de inteligencia" y de "facilitar la entrada ilegal de ciudadanos no comunitarios en territorio español".

Fuentes de la investigación han apuntado a Efe que *entre las prácticas de esa supuesta red criminal estaba la de facilitar la entrada de personas de nacionalidad guineana en España y la posterior regularización de su situación a través de las empresas de Villarejo.*

Según Anticorrupción, los hechos podrían ser constitutivos de delitos de blanqueo de capitales, organización criminal, cohecho y contra los derechos de los ciudadanos extranjeros.

Las detenciones las ha ordenado el juez de refuerzo del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional, Diego de Egea, que está reforzando a la jueza Carmen Lamela, en funciones de guardia, la cual ayer ordenó la prisión de nueve exmiembros del Govern catalán y hoy estudia si ordena la detención del expresidente Carles Puigdemont y otros cuatro exconsellers.

El comisario Carlos Salamanca, antiguo responsable de la Comisaría del Aeropuerto de Madrid-Barajas, llegó a estar imputado, aunque esa investigación se archivó, en la denominada Operación Emperador, en la que varios policías fueron juzgados y absueltos por dar información a la red china de blanqueo de dinero liderada por Gao Ping.

La Operación Emperador está en el trasfondo de la denominada "guerra de los comisarios" abierta la pasada legislatura, pues el entonces comisario de Asuntos Internos Marcelino Martín-Blas relacionó al hijo de Villarejo con la trama.

Eso abrió una "enemistad" (en palabras de Villarejo), entre él y Martín Blas, a pesar de que previamente trabajaron juntos en la denominada Ooperación Cataluña en 2012. Acabaron enfrentados en los juzgados en casos como el del pequeño Nicolás o el del "pen drive" de la familia Pujol.

En esos sumarios se han destapado prácticas de la conocida como* "policía política" que funcionó durante la etapa de Jorge Fernández Díaz y en la que se redactaron informes con información sin contrastar sobre políticos adversarios del PP.*

Villarejo también está implicado en la investigación sobre la compra de un ático en Estepona por parte del expresidente de la Comunidad de Madrid Ignacio González, pues se reunió con él en una cafetería y el contenido de esa conversación se divulgó posteriormente.

Además, un juez de Madrid le investiga en la causa contra el empresario Javier López Madrid por supuestamente acosar a la doctora Elisa Pinto, quien señaló en una rueda de reconocimiento al excomisario como la persona que la apuñaló el 10 de enero de 2014.

Ahora, Villarejo ha sido detenido por Asuntos Internos, una unidad conocida como "la Policía de la Policía", que tras el relevo de su "enemigo" Martín Blas es dirigida por Francisco Migueláñez. EFE_


----------



## Turgot (6 Nov 2017)

_*González Pons insulta al ministro y el jefe de la oposición belgas, por avalar Puigdemont*
El Nacional 
Foto: Efe 
Barcelona. Domingo, 5 de noviembre de 2017

El portavoz del Partido Popular y vicepresidente primero del Grupo PPE en el Parlamento Europeo, Esteban González Pons, ha insultado al ministro del Interior de Bélgica, Jan Jambon, después de que ha cuestionado la imparcialidad de la justicia española y la persecución del Gobierno. González Pons ha acusado al ministro de pertenecer a un partido de "acreditado historial xenófobo" y "nacionalista" como Nueva Alianza flamenca (N-VA), que es el primer partido de Bélgica.

Según González Pons, la formación del ministro Jambon tiene una trayectoria "en contra de la igualdad entre las personas y también de rechazo a los inmigrantes, entre otras características". "Por lo tanto, sería deseable que no diera lecciones a una democracia como la española, en la cual se respetan los derechos de las personas, se cumple la ley y se cumplen todos los estándares de un estado de derecho moderno", ha añadido el portavoz del PP, según ha informado el partido.

González Pons ✔@gonzalezpons
¿Cómo puedes ser tan ignorante @eliodirupo? ¿No sabes que tu partido @PSOE apoya a los jueces españoles? España no se porta así con Bélgica.

Pons también ha insultado al jefe de la oposición belga, el líder socialista Elio di Rupo, a quien ha nombrado "ignorante". "¿No sabes que tu partido, el PSOE, da apoyo a los jueces españoles? España no se porta así con Bélgica", ha sentenciado._


----------



## Turgot (7 Nov 2017)

_*1.856 Inmigrantes han salido de Ceuta hacia centros acogida de 10 autonomías*
Comparte en Facebook Comparte en Twitter 0
05/11/2017 22:37 | Actualizado a 05/11/2017 22:37
Ceuta, 5 nov (EFE).- Un total de 1.856 inmigrantes subsaharianos han salido de Ceuta en los diez primeros meses del año hacia centros de acogida de diez autonomías gracias a los convenios que el Ministerio del Interior mantiene con diferentes organizaciones no gubernamentales.

Hasta un total de diez comunidades autónomas (Andalucía, País Vasco, Madrid, Cataluña, Castilla y León, Murcia, Valencia, Extremadura, Aragón y Navarra) han sido receptoras de inmigrantes desde enero a octubre para aliviar el Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes (CETI) de Ceuta.

Según los datos facilitados a Efe por la Delegación del Gobierno, desde el 1 de enero hasta el 1 de noviembre se ha registrado la salida de la ciudad de hasta 1.856 inmigrantes, entre ellos 73 mujeres.

Los inmigrantes han sido enviados a centros de acogida de hasta diez comunidades autónomas dentro del proceso abierto para aliviar de plazas el CETI, que tiene censados ahora a 580 personas.

La salida más numerosa se produjo el 23 de febrero con la marcha de 199 inmigrantes, habiéndose registrado cuatro salidas en enero, tres en febrero, cinco en marzo, tres en abril, dos en el mes de mayo, ninguna en junio, una en julio, tres en agosto, cuatro en septiembre y dos en octubre.

La estancia media de inmigrantes en Ceuta se ha reducido de 130-140 días a los actuales 45 días de espera para ser trasladados a la península.

La mayor parte de los inmigrantes que han salido eran subsaharianos, salvo nueve de Argelia, cuatro procedentes de Túnez y uno que había llegado a la ciudad de Libia.

La Delegación del Gobierno está procediendo a agilizar las salidas de inmigrantes debido a las entradas que se han producido en la ciudad, sobre todo mediante asaltos masivos al vallado fronterizo con Marruecos. EFE_


----------



## Turgot (12 Nov 2017)

*Rescatados más de 350 inmigrantes en 48 horas en aguas andaluzas*
El buen estado del mar Mediterráneo facilita la salida de numerosas pateras
OtrosConéctateConéctateImprimir
JAVIER ARROYO
Granada 12 NOV 2017 - 12:44	CET

Un total de 368 inmigrantes en 13 pateras han sido rescatados en el mar de Alborán y en el estrecho de Gibraltar entre el pasado sábado y hoy domingo. Según Miguel Zea, responsable del Centro de Coordinación de Salvamento Marítimo de Almería, la abundancia de pateras en estos días se explica por las buenas condiciones del mar.


Las patrullas comenzaron ayer con el rescate de 140 personas en tres pateras. Al filo de las siete de la tarde los servicios de Salvamento localizaron otra embarcación con 15 o 20 inmigrantes mientras buscaban a otra.

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
Rescatados más de 350 inmigrantes en 48 horas en aguas andaluzas Hallado un inmigrante muerto en el mar tras llegar una patera a Melilla
Rescatados más de 350 inmigrantes en 48 horas en aguas andaluzas Cuatro pateras con 25 inmigrantes llegan a la costa de Alicante
Otras dos pateras con 110 inmigrantes a bordo fueron rescatadas por los barcos de salvamento dependientes de Tarifa. *Esas personas fueron trasladadas a Málaga.*
PUBLICIDAD

inRead invented by Teads


Este domingo, Salvamento Marítimo, tras estar toda la noche en búsqueda activa en el mar de Alborán, ha rescatado a 35 personas, entre ellas un bebé, de una patera que llevaba más de 24 horas en el agua.

Otra de similares características que se buscaba desde la misma hora y también con 35 ocupantes ha sido localizada por las autoridades de Marruecos, al igual que otra patero con 47 inmigrantes avistada por Salvamento Marítimo.

Finalmente, Salvamento Marítimo ha rescatado este domingo a 26 personas que viajaban a bordo de dos pateras y a otras tres que se han tirado al agua desde otra embarcación con la que el dispositivo dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento se ha encontrado cuando trasladaba a los primeros migrantes al puerto de Tarifa (Cádiz).

El saldo total del fin de semana supera las 350 personas a las que hay que sumar siete inmigrantes que viajaban en una patera y los dos tripulantes de una embarcación particular que los avistó y se averió posteriormente. Salvamento Marítimo los ha traslado este domingo de madrugada hasta el puerto de Algeciras (Cádiz).

El año 2017, en lo que a inmigración se refiere está siendo un año de repunte en cuanto al rescate. Los últimos datos de Salvamento Marítimo de enero a octubre cifran en 13.544 las personas rescatadas frente a las 5.384 del mismo periodo en 2016. Eso supone el triple y no parece que noviembre se haya frenado en cuanto al ritmo de inmigrantes rescatados del mar. El mar de Alborán, frente a las costas de Granada y Almería, nos es ajeno a ese incremento. En octubre, por ejemplo, Salvamento Marítimo de Almería rescató “1.476 personas, un máximo histórico”, según explica Miguel Zea.

Entre tres y cinco millas por hora

Subsaharianos y magrebíes viajan con modos y maneras dispares. Zea dice que los magrebíes generalmente cruzan por el estrecho de Gibraltar en embarcaciones pequeñas, de 4 hasta 10 personas. Incluso en motos, con conductor y dos inmigrantes, y en embarcaciones inflables. Los subsaharianos, en cambio, eligen ahora la ruta del Mar de Alborán, con embarcaciones en las que se amontonan hasta 60 personas. Su ruta, frente a los 14 kilómetros del Estrecho, es de algo más de 100 millas (185 kilómetros) que, a una velocidad que Zea estima entre 3 y 5 millas por hora, les llevaría 25 o 30 horas de navegación en condiciones infernales. Generalmente, solo hacen las primeras 40 millas y luego ya alguien avisa. Zea cuenta algo que pone los pelos de punta. “El material que traen es cada vez peor, en muy mal estado. Cuando nos dan el aviso, preguntamos la estabilidad de la embarcación, si entra agua… Con frecuencia, aparentemente todo está bien. Algunas veces, a los pocos segundos de sacar a todas las personas, la zodiac parece que se desintegrara, se desvanece”.

ADN contra la trata de personas

Los menores de edad que llegan en pateras siguen dos caminos. Si van solos, se convierten en MENAs (Menores no acompañados) que son trasladados a centros de protección de menores. Si van con su madre, lo más habitual, tienen que pasar una prueba de ADN. Un policía especializado explica la razón: “Es la forma de abolir el comercio de niños y, en segunda instancia, el tráfico de órganos. Nos tenemos que asegurar que quien dice ser su madre lo es de verdad”.


----------



## Faubergsen (12 Nov 2017)

Eso es totalmente cierto no veías loros en el 90 solo dos si acaso 

Enviado desde mi KIICAA MIX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Turgot (12 Nov 2017)

Faubergsen dijo:


> Eso es totalmente cierto no veías loros en el 90 solo dos si acaso
> 
> Enviado desde mi KIICAA MIX mediante Tapatalk



¿loros? ¿qué argot es ese?


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Nov 2017)

radio cassete, y no preguntes que es un cassete.

o viejas resabiadas repintadas.


----------



## Turgot (13 Nov 2017)

_*Los convertidos al islam superan los 5.200 en Galicia*
El 35% de los que profesan esta religión viven en la provincia de Pontevedra

Alexandra Moledo | A Coruña 12.11.2017 | 02:33





Un musulmán rezando en una mezquita de Arteixo. // FdV

La conversión de los gallegos al islam iniciado en el último lustro sigue un ritmo imparable y la cifra supera por primera vez la barrera de los 5.000 con más de 5.200 españoles residentes en Galicia que profesan el culto a Alá. El mayor repunte se dio en 2014 al duplicarse la cifra: de 2.195 a 4.038. Al año siguiente se produjo otro aumento del 9,4% hasta los 4.417. Y el año pasado, otros 783 españoles se convirtieron al islam, lo que supone un 17,7% más hasta los 5.200, según el balance anual de La Unión de Comunidades Islámicas (Ucide).

Pese al auge de los españoles convertidos al Islam, *siete de cada diez residentes en Galicia con estas creencias son extranjeros: unos 12.400 del total de 17.600 musulmanes registrados en alguna de las cuatro provincias gallegas.* La comunidad islámica en Galicia ganó 434 seguidores el año pasado, al pasar de los 17.166 contabilizados en 2015 a los 17.600 actuales. En el caso de los extranjeros son 151 más que en 2015. Respecto a los 6.700 musulmanes que recoge informe de Ucide de 2008, el colectivo casi ha triplicado su número de fieles en la comunidad gallega desde entonces.


Cuatro de cada diez personas creyentes en Alá residen en A Coruña y otro 35% en Pontevedra: 6.565 y 6.243 respectivamente. El resto se reparten entre los 3.309 residentes en Lugo y unos 1.487 empadronados en Ourense. La provincia lucense cerró 2016 con 136 musulmanes más, lo que supone una subida del 4,2%. Aún así, son medio centenar menos que los casi 190 que ganó A Coruña, donde la población musulmana creció un 3%. En Ourense el incremento fue del 3,4% con 49 nueve fieles y en Pontevedra pese a ganar 62 adeptos esta religión solo creció un 1% en el último año.

Nacionalidades

Los marroquíes son el colectivo más amplio de musulmanes en Galicia con un total de 6.727 seguidores del islam con un 38% y en el segundo se sitúan los ya 5.200 españoles que han decidido rendir culto al Islam. También destaca el grupo de los senegaleses con 2.471 musulmanes afincados en Galicia. La representación es menor en el caso de los originarios de países como Argelia y Nigeria con 642 y 542 seguidores respectivamente. Pakistán (445) y Bangladesh (137) son los siguientes en la lista, mientras que los procedentes de Gambia, Guinea y Mali rondan el medio centenar.

Las comunidades religiosas de cada localidad o barrio con un número suficiente de fieles, constituyen su entidad con fines religiosos e intentan abrir su mezquita y su cementerio.* En Galicia hay 23 mezquitas* donde los ciudadanos con estas creencias pueden rezar las cinco veces al día mirando hacia la Meca que recoge el Corán. Son dos lugares de culto más que el año pasado, a las que se suman otra veintena de comunidades religiosas relacionadas con el islam.

La Comunidad Mezquita Abou Baker de Arteixo junto con las de A Coruña, Ferrol, Santiago, Negreira, Ribeira y Melide son las más destacadas de la provincia de A Coruña. Cataluña con 515.482 musulmanes, Andalucía (309.586), Madrid (283.063) y Comunidad Valenciana (204.479) son los principales asentamientos de este colectivo en España y por eso en estas autonomías el número de mezquitas rondan entre las 200 y las 300.

En las aulas

En Galicia son 1.831 los alumnos musulmanes de Educación Primaria y Secundaria de los centros públicos de la comunidad que tienen derecho a esta materia, 1.342 inmigrantes y 489 españoles, pero no hay ningún profesor de religión contratado para atenderlos. En toda España, solo se atiende esta demanda de clases de Religión Islámica en la etapa de Primaria en las comunidades de Andalucía, Aragón, Canarias, Castilla y León, País Vasco, Madrid y coopera Asturias, quedando por lo tanto muchas zonas con estudiantes sin estas clases y profesores para esta asignatura en situación de desempleo. A nivel nacional, de hecho, el 95% del alumnado musulmán carece de enseñanzas religiosas y el 95% del profesorado de esta religión está en el paro.

En Galicia no hay ningún imán asistencia para estos centros ni tampoco ningún imán penitenciario._


----------



## Turgot (14 Nov 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> radio cassete, y no preguntes que es un cassete.
> 
> o viejas resabiadas repintadas.



Esas las sabía...¿pero qué tienen que ver con los inmigrantes?


----------



## Jeon JI (14 Nov 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> _*Detenido el comisario Villarejo por cohecho, blanqueo e inmigración ilegal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_


Patriotisimos,  .

Es la analogia perfecta del nacionalismo patrio.Dinero,dinero,robar,robar,y cualquier medio es licito._


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Nov 2017)

De Mr. X y ZP, mejor no hablemos...


----------



## Turgot (14 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> De Mr. X y ZP, mejor no hablemos...



Isidoro no metió practicamente inmigrantes, de hecho tenía una ley de extranjería muy dura, apenas unas decenas de miles en catorce años. Sólo en Madrid y Barcelona se veía algún que otro negro o moro.

No digo que fuera por convencimiento, pero el caso es que no lo hizo.


----------



## Turgot (17 Nov 2017)

_*La Comunidad prorroga los programas de integración de inmigrantes*
El Centro de Participación e Integración (CEPI) de Leganés está incluido en esta inversión de 5,4 millones

ComentariosVÍCTOR RODRÍGUEZLeganés 25/10/2017 - 12:38 h. CEST
La Comunidad de Madrid aprobaba la prórroga de estos programas en su último Consejo de Gobierno, y afectará a los centros en Leganés, Alcobendas- San Sebastián de los Reyes, Alcalá de Henares, Collado Villalba y Madrid capital (distritos como Tetuán, Usera-Villaverde, Centro- Arganzuela y Chamartín).


Estos programas tienen como objetivo realizar actuaciones de innovación social e integración de inmigrantes a través del mercado de trabajo mediante talleres o formación ocupacional. El año pasado se atendió a 100.00 personas, según la Comunidad de Madrid, con un total de 330.000 acciones.
El Ejecutivo autonómico está ultimando su Plan de Integración de Inmigrantes 2017/ 2021, que podría aprobarse en próximas semanas. Otorgará prioridad a la integración de los hijos de inmigrantes y poner freno a la radicalización._


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Nov 2017)

Anda TURGOT que te den y deja de culpar a la derecha de la inmigración.

Las culpas es de Zapatero y tu lo sabes!!!

Eres un pesado cantamañana que solo sirves de culpar a los demás de tus propios traumas.


----------



## Turgot (18 Nov 2017)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Anda TURGOT que te den y deja de culpar a la derecha de la inmigración.
> 
> Las culpas es de Zapatero y tu lo sabes!!!
> 
> Eres un pesado cantamañana que solo sirves de culpar a los demás de tus propios traumas.




Aznar a un diario de Ecuador, Domingo, 16 de octubre, 2011

José María Aznar: «España no debe manifestar simpatías por dictaduras» - Política - Noticias | El Universo

_Es al revés, nosotros lo que hemos dicho siempre, y lo he promovido, es que la historia de la prosperidad de España no se puede escribir sin los inmigrantes, y en particular sin la aportación de los migrantes ecuatorianos. Téngase en cuenta que cuando llego al gobierno, en el 96, hay aproximadamente 300 mil inmigrantes en España, y cuando yo salgo del gobierno hay más de 3 millones. Es decir, la explosión de la inmigración en España se produce en esos años. La prosperidad de España no se puede construir sin la migración._


----------



## Turgot (21 Nov 2017)

_*Los afiliados extranjeros a la Seguridad Social en Madrid suben un 1,43%*

Más sobre: afiliadoseconomíaseguridad social
La Seguridad Social ha subido en Madrid 5.257 cotizantes extranjeros en el mes de octubre, lo que representa un incremento del 1,43 por ciento respecto al mes anterior, mientras que la variación anual ha subido un 6,35 por ciento, 22.233 más, hasta los 372.468 afiliados extranjeros, según ha informado este martes el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social.

De los cotizantes extranjeros en Madrid, 323.524 pertenecen al Régimen General, de los que 258.695 son del General, 1.010 del Agrario y 63.819 del Hogar; además, 48.886 eran autónomos; y 58 pertenecen al Régimen Especial del Mar.

Del conjunto de inmigrantes afiliados a la Seguridad Social a cierre del mes pasado en la Comunidad, 217.986 procedían de países no comunitarios mientras que los 154.482 restantes provenían de países miembros de la UE.

Madrid es la segunda región con un mayor número de afiliados extranjeros, con un 20,12 por ciento del total, por detrás de Cataluña. En concreto, Cataluña contaba con 441.626 extranjeros cotizantes, el 23,86 por ciento. En la Comunidad de Madrid dentro de los países no comunitarios, 26.234 son de nacionalidad china, 22.189 son marroquíes y 20.032 son ecuatorianos. Les sigue Colombia, con 14.924; por delante de Paraguay, con 13.337, y Perú, con 12.687.

Por su parte, de los que proceden de la UE, el colectivo de rumanos es el más numeroso en Madrid, con 82.036, seguido de lejos por Italia (16.304) y Bulgaria (11.311)_


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Nov 2017)

en Madrid se ha puesto de moda pedir comida a domicilio.

hay varias star ups de esas pillando mercado.

los repartidores son autónomos, de los de cincuenta euros de cuota, la mayoría venezolanos recién llegados, y encima utilizan las bicis eléctricas de alquiler municipales.

asi, cualquiera crea empleo.


----------



## chicken (21 Nov 2017)

Los políticos no han fomentado la inmigración por solidaridad ni razones humanitarias, sino para que las empresas españolas (que no destacan por su productividad ni su valor añadido) tengan una amplia reserva de mano de obra barata y sumisa.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Nov 2017)

estas empresas que te digo sin los recién inmigrados no podrían funcionar.

y los venezolanos tienen estatus, como los cubanos, de refugees.


----------



## Turgot (21 Nov 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> estas empresas que te digo sin los recién inmigrados no podrían funcionar.
> 
> y los venezolanos tienen estatus, como los cubanos, de refugees.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/967611-burbuja-de-trabajos-de-mierda.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/911683-importando-votantes-razon-exige-que-espana-acoja-a-todos-venezolanos-que-digan-estar-persguidos-chavismo.html


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Nov 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Burbuja de trabajos de mierda
> 
> Importando votantes: La Razón exige que España acoja a todos los venezolanos que digan estar persguidos por el chavismo



enlaces funcionales


----------



## The man (21 Nov 2017)

PP y PSOE, dejémonos de gilipolleces.

Por pudremos tendríamos 5 millones más.

¿Y qué?

Estamos como estamos. Lloramos?


----------



## Turgot (21 Nov 2017)

The man dijo:


> PP y PSOE, dejémonos de gilipolleces.
> 
> Por pudremos tendríamos 5 millones más.
> 
> ...



Hay que remarcar que el PP también mete inmigrantes a porrillo, porque algunos idiotas lo niegan o lo ignoran


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Nov 2017)

de los vuelos que lleguen hoy de caracas, la mitad de los pasajeros volverán, una cuarta parte se pondrá a trabajar de repartidor autónomo subvencionado, un octavo comprará un par de casas para instalarse en una y alquilar la otra, y el resto montará, también suvbencionado, un bar o algo de móviles o ropa.


----------



## Chavalillo (21 Nov 2017)

AbuBakr dijo:


> Tienes razón. En 1996 era difícil ver a un negro en la calle, y lo digo por experiencia propia, no sé lo que vería el resto.
> 
> Antes de negros SOLO había ecuatoguineanos #REAL



Por esa razón españa se va a la puta mierda. Pero la razón de esta pendejada pepera 
eso importar carne humana leal que le sirva a sus finés políticos. Mas inmigrantes significa mas votos. Entrega dw la nacionalidad a cambio de la lealtad en los votos. Lo peor que los cálculos y conveniencias de los peperos trae consecuencias. No solo quieren la nacionalidad, los chotos inmigrantes quieren probar carne blanca y de ese deseo hay un solo paso para la violación, que es sabido por la noticias, es frecuente y salvajes la brutalidad con que se produce, como si en cada violación hubiese una especie de revancha y rencor contra los españoles. Estas violaciones son tan frecuentes que ya se hizo cotidiano. Pero al PP le interesan sus votos. Asii como se busca de estos inmigrantes lealtad a la causa de españa en vista que los españoles se empeñan en sus regionalismos e independencia, dentro de poco indígenas peruanos y negros africanos si la razón politica lo amerita acabaran preñando a nuestras rubias españolas.

España se va a la puta mierda.


----------



## Turgot (23 Nov 2017)

_*Ledezma pide a España que regularice a los inmigrantes venezolanos que huyen del régimen de Maduro*







EUROPA PRESS

22/11/201721:15
El exalcalde de Caracas Antonio Ledezma ha solicitado este miércoles *que el Gobierno de España "abra sus fronteras" a los inmigrantes venezolanos* que huyan del "infierno" que es Venezuela y lo haga a través de la regularización de estas personas, al tiempo que ha instado al Ejecutivo español a investigar el desvío de fondos que supuestamente ha realizado el régimen de Nicolás Maduro a paraísos fiscales como Andorra.

PUBLICIDAD
"No quiero compasión para Venezuela, sino solidaridad", ha asegurado Ledezma. El dirigente opositor ha advertido de que el Estado venezolano, que ha sido "desmontado", debe reconstruirse de forma integral para restaurar el "imperio de la ley y no el imperio de un caudillo".
Ledezma ha hecho un llamamiento a la comunidad internacional desde la Universidad CEU San Pablo para que reconozca a los miles de venezolanos que hay "repartidos por el mundo" y que han asumido "hábitos de lucha" en un país en el que las autoridades han querido controlar a la sociedad con el "monopolio de la violencia".
Por eso, ha destacado la necesidad de implementar medidas concretas y aglutinar todo el talento humano que sea posible para emprender un proceso de reconstrucción de la "economía, la política y la moral" de Venezuela.
Ledezma ha criticado que Maduro "hipotecó el futuro de Venezuela vendiendo petróleo a Rusia y China", mientras que dentro del territorio la población sufre constantes apagones a pesar de ser un país que produce energía hidroeléctrica.
No se trata de una falta de recursos sino de la "habilidad de demagogos" que han desviado más de 600.000 millones de dólares --unos 507.000 millones de euros-- extraídos de las arcas del Estado a paraísos fiscales, ha añadido.
"Roban dinero que se destina a la lucha contra enfermedades como el cáncer o a la compra de alimentos", ha denunciado. El político ha solicitado que la comunidad internacional sea "comprensiva" y se sume a la cooperación humanitaria, pero se asegure de que dichas ayudas no sean administradas por el Gobierno.
NO HAY LECHE, HAY LASTIMA
El opositor ha denunciado la "pobreza extrema" que viven los ciudadanos venezolanos, en un país donde incluso el derecho a la alimentación se ha violado y ya que solo cuatro de los 30 millones de habitantes que tiene el país hacen dos comidas al día. Además, según ha informado Cáritas, en Venezuela existen 300.000 niños desnutridos.
Ledezma ha afirmado que el Gobierno "populista y demagógico" de Maduro ha aniquilado el sistema productivo nacional al expropiar fincas, fábricas y empresas tanto agrícolas como pecuarias. "Las vacas ya no dan leche, dan lastima", ha declarado.
El opositor ha definido a Maduro como alguien "irresponsable y cínico" porque "juega con la conciencia de la gente" al negar la "catástrofe humana" que está viviendo el país, al tiempo que ha explicado que los ciudadanos no cuentan con dinero en efectivo, lo que les impide acceder a alimentos o comprar medicamentos.
El Gobierno de Maduro aseguró que esa falta de efectivo era algo positivo porque permitía reducir los índices de delincuencia. Los víveres que consigue la población proceden de los mercados de contrabando de alimentos que se has instalado en todo el país.
"Donde han pasado la mano han destruido lo que antes era riqueza", ha afirmado Ledezma, en referencia a las acciones llevadas a cabo por la "política fracasada" del régimen.
Asimismo, ha asegurado que a pesar del apoyo con el que cuenta, no aspira a ser presidente sino "uno más" ya que tiene la esperanza de regresar a Venezuela y contribuir con el resto de ciudadanos a construir una democracia. "Los venezolanos "no son seres humanos humillados, sino seres humanos retados por las adversidades", ha declarado._


----------



## Linthor (23 Nov 2017)

Pues mira por donde, los venezolanos son en un amplio porcentaje descendientes de españoles y lo mejor de todo es que nada de muslims, gracias a la labor cristiana de España. 
En Canarias por ejemplo se conoce a Venezuela como la "octava isla" con cerca de un millón de canarios residentes por allá -contando descendientes-, y hasta algunos representantes políticos canarios han ido a hacer campaña por allá con motivo de elecciones autonómicas. 

Yo mismo tengo una prima casada con un venezolano de ascendencia española, y en trámite está de traerse a otros hermanos. El chico trabaja y en su poco tiempo libre estudia Derecho. Ojalá el 90% de los inmigrantes pudieran decir lo mismo.

PD: De otra, vuelvo a incidir en el vomitivo hilo del podemita Turgot, con sus líderes bolivarianos podemitas amigos de Chávez y ahora de Maduro, tratando como tratándose de venezolanos que huyen del desastre bolivariano.


----------



## Turgot (23 Nov 2017)

Linthor dijo:


> Pues mira por donde, los venezolanos son en un amplio porcentaje descendientes de españoles y lo mejor de todo es que nada de muslims,



Y otro imbecil más

Que sí, que mañana van a echar a todos los moros y sustituirlos por venezolanos, Podemos se hunde y en España hay recuperación


----------



## Turgot (28 Nov 2017)

_*Se reparten 900.000 euros en ayudas de cooperación, empleo e integración*









Patricia Carro
PATRICIA CARROBurgos
Lunes, 27 noviembre 2017, 15:19
El Consejo de la Gerencia de Servicios Sociales ha aprobado esta mañana la resolución de cinco convocatorias de subvenciones municipales, con el reparto de algo más de 900.000 euros. El mayor volumen, 783.426 euros, corresponde a proyectos de cooperación al desarrollo, ha explicado la concejal de Servicios Sociales, Gema Conde.

Se han entregado ayudas a 13 proyectos de Cáritas, el Comité Óscar Romero, la Fundación Cauce, Amycos, ANVO AFRICAM, La Casa Grande, Entrepueblos, Fundación Intered, Fundación Jóvenes y Desarrollo, Club Rotario, Fundación Entreculturas-Fe y Alegría, Misión América y Fundación Hospital Mayo Rey. Las iniciativas de ayuda se llevarán a cabo en Benín, Nicaragua, Haití, Uganda, Perú, Camerún o Senegal.

En la resolución de esta convocatoria se han denegado 9 solicitudes, bien por no alcanzar la puntuación mínima requerida, bien por no incluir acciones de sensibilización o no poder acreditarlas, ha indicado la concejal. Además, el Ayuntamiento entregará 10.367 euros a Fundación Cauce para ayuda humanitaria urgente para las comunidades afectadas por los huracanes Irma y Matthew de este 2017.

Empleo e integración
Por otra parte, Día de Senegal y Asociación Kogayón Burgos recibirán 3.517 euros para programas de integración de personas inmigrantes. Las útlimas ayudas resueltas se refieren a programas de contratación de personas en situación de exclusión osical o de personas con discapacidad. Ceislabur, GRM Empresa de Inserción y REUSAD Empresa de Inserción, se repartirán 34.999 euros de la primera de las convocatorias, mientras que FEDISFIBUR, Aspanias, Autismo, Aransbur, Down Burgos y APACE recibirán 76.323 de la segunda._


----------



## Turgot (30 Nov 2017)

Intentando dar una cal y otra de arena, sin demasiada convicción

_El presidente del Gobierno español, Mariano Rajoy, expuso hoy en la V cumbre Unión Africana-Unión Europea (UA-UE) y ante el Rey de Marruecos, Mohamed VI, que la cooperación contra la inmigración ilegal entre sus dos países es un verdadero modelo de asociación entre ambos continentes.







Rajoy destacó la trascendencia de esa relación entre España y Marruecos en su intervención en la apertura de la segunda sesión de la reunión de los líderes europeos y africanos que se celebra en Abiyán.


Una sesión dedicada a la "Movilidad y Migración" y en la que el jefe del Ejecutivo español fue el ponente principal de los socios europeos, mientras que Mohamed VI lo fue por parte africana.

Para Rajoy, "la estrecha cooperación en materia migratoria entre Marruecos y España sólo puede ser calificada de excelente y constituye un verdadero modelo de asociación entre Europa y África".

Tras explicar que esa "fructífera cooperación" se extiende también a la lucha contra el tráfico de drogas y estupefacientes, expresó su agradecimiento y reconocimiento al "papel clave" de Marruecos.

Agradecimientos tuvo igualmente para el resto de países de la región con los que dijo que España mantiene también una "magnífica" cooperación, como Argelia, Mauritania y Senegal.

El presidente del Gobierno precisó que la cumbre de Abiyán no es sobre migración y que las relaciones entre África y Europa son mucho más amplias.

Pero recordó que la declaración final de la cumbre tiene previsto recoger principios fundamentales para hacer frente a unos niveles históricos de migración y desplazamiento que afectan, ante todo, a África.

"Debemos tener presente -resaltó- que el 80 por ciento de los movimientos de migrantes y refugiados tiene lugar dentro de África, y no de África a Europa. Debemos combatir, por tanto, la errónea e injusta percepción de que se trata de una cuestión que afecta sólo a Europa".

Rajoy se refirió a la experiencia española para mostrarse convencido de que la acción conjunta de los países europeos y africanos debe desarrollarse guiada por los principios de confianza y solidaridad mutua.

De ahí que considere esenciales el diálogo político y la cooperación con los países de origen y de tránsito de la inmigración ilegal.

Para él, la prioridad está clara, "salvar vidas humanas", momento en el que recordó que las operaciones marítimas de la UE, en las que dijo que España contribuye de forma relevante, han rescatado a casi 150.000 personas desde 2016. No obstante, llamó a ser conscientes de que las vidas se salvan también, y sobre todo, en tierra firme.

A tal fin, cree que el crecimiento y las inversiones tienen importancia capital y, por ello considera que el plan europeo de inversiones para África presentado en Abiyán es una esperanza fundada.

"Mediante la creación de oportunidades en los países de origen, se puede y se debe evitar el drama que con desgraciada frecuencia conlleva la búsqueda desesperada de un futuro mejor", añadió antes de precisar que esto es especialmente relevante para los jóvenes.

De la misma forma, llamó a reforzar la cooperación UE-África para erradicar "el perverso negocio de las bandas que trafican con personas".

Asimismo, dijo que es necesario desarrollar cauces legales de migración que beneficien tanto a los países de origen como a los de destino y reduzcan los alicientes para recurrir a las mafias.

Tras subrayar que el retorno, cuando proceda, debe ser seguro, rápido y humanitario, abogó por promover la integración en las sociedades de destino.

En ese contexto, recordó que España ha recibido en muy poco tiempo a varios millones de personas de las más diversas procedencias que asegura que no han generado movimientos de rechazo.

También explicó que *España destinará este año cerca de 300 millones de euros, casi un 200 por ciento más que en 2015, a programas dedicados a la integración.*

Rajoy advirtió de que la demografía indica que la migración será un fenómeno duradero, y ante las causas profundas que la provocan, como la pobreza, la violación de derechos humanos y la falta de oportunidades, llamó a los líderes de la UE y de África a estar a la altura de una responsabilidad histórica.

El objetivo dijo que es una migración segura, regular, ordenada e integrada, y para ello consideró que no hay atajos ni soluciones sencillas y citas como la cumbre de Abiyán contribuyen a ese propósito._


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Nov 2017)

El líder pepero en Europa ha dicho (y presidente de la Comisión Europea, o sea, básicamente es el presidente de Europa) que *"Europa está perdida si no llegan millones de inmigrantes africanos"*

EU President: Without Millions of African Migrants, Europe Will Be Lost


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Nov 2017)

le ha faltado decir económicamente.

sin ellos y el valor que añadan a la economia, su generación no cobrará las pensiones dosmileuristas, en su caso veintemileuristas que el crecimiento exponencial les garantiza.

el problema es que entonces no será europa: si la llenamos de extranjeros, será otra cosa.


----------



## jotace (1 Dic 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> El líder pepero en Europa ha dicho (y presidente de la Comisión Europea, o sea, básicamente es el presidente de Europa) que *"Europa está perdida si no llegan millones de inmigrantes africanos"*
> 
> EU President: Without Millions of African Migrants, Europe Will Be Lost



Pues que no se preocupe el lider PPerro de Uropa que vamos a tener africanos para dar y vender, para aburrir, hasta en la sopa:



> Evolución demográfica África
> 
> Aumento de la población desde el año 0 hasta el 2010 y estimaciones de población para los años 2050 y 2100.21​
> 
> ...



En algún sitio he leido que ya estamos en 1200 millones, o sea por encima de lo previsto.


----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2017)

_MAD-INSULTOS CARMENA
*PP acusa a Carmena de egocentrismo y recuerda amenazas a inmigrantes en chat*
Comparte en Facebook Comparte en Twitter 0
29/11/2017 18:37
Madrid, 29 nov (EFE).- El portavoz del PP en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid José Luis Martínez-Almeida ha asegurado hoy que la alcaldesa Manuela Carmena "peca de cierto egocentrismo" y ha añadido que le hubiera gustado que se hubiese acordado no "sólo" de "sí misma" sino también de los inmigrantes amenazados en un chat policial.

Martínez-Almeida ha respondido así a los reproches hechos hoy por la alcaldesa de la capital porque ninguno de los grupos de la oposición "haya tenido una expresión directa" dirigida a ella para mostrar su lejanía con "algo tan denigrante" como las amenazas de muerte vertidas contra ella en un chat de policías.


El líder de los 'populares' madrileños ha pedido durante el Pleno municipal que si se hace un "ejercicio de buenismo" se haga "para todos"; "yo le digo que acuérdese de los inmigrantes", ha apostillado el concejal.

Martínez-Almeida, que ha recordado su condena a las amenazas vertidas en este chat, ha dicho ponerse en el "papel" de los policías sancionados ante comentarios hechos por ediles de Carmena hablando de "empalar" al diputado de Ciudadanos Toni Cantó o entrando en capillas, en referencia a los concejales de Ahora Madrid Jorge García Castaño y a la portavoz Rita Maestre.

En opinión del PP, ni Carmena ni su Gobierno tienen legitimidad para "dar lecciones de tolerancia" al no haber condenado los comentarios hechos por el secretario general de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, que en un chat afirmó que "azotaría" a la periodista Mariló Montero hasta "hacerle sangrar".

"Mientras no condenen lo de azotar a esa mujer hasta que sangre no tienen legitimidad alguna para luchar contra la delincuencia", ha añadido el edil, que ha censurado también que la edil Inés Sabanés amparase dichos comentarios diciendo que fueron en el contexto de una conversación privada.

Además, el portavoz del PP ha criticado que la alcaldesa "viaje tanto" y ha asegurado que es "más fácil viajar en business" que visitar el polígono de Villaverde, donde ayer el concejal denunció la degradación del espacio.

En el mencionado chat policial, denunciado por un agente, se llamaba a Carmena "vejestorio despreciable", entre otros insultos, y se decía: "Lo que es terrible es que ella no estuviera en el despacho de Atocha cuando mataron a sus compañeros".

El Juzgado de Instrucción 42 de Madrid ordenó a las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad que identificasen a los agentes municipales de la capital que presuntamente amenazaron a un compañero, tres de los cuales han sido suspendidos de sus funciones de forma cautelar por parte de la Policía Municipal. EFE_


----------



## lanso (2 Dic 2017)

pero fue en Cataluña donde a base de subvenciones consiguieron que fuera más porque como no hablaban español eso les molaba

[YOUTUBE]12VO9XsrdXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2017)

_*La llegada de irregulares a España en «cifras asumibles»
*
Jueves, 30 noviembre 2017, 23:52
Mariano Rajoy afirmó ayer que el modelo español de control de la inmigración ha funcionado bien y, como prueba de ello, adujo que es precisamente el que ahora quiere aplicar la Unión Europea. Según el presidente del Gobierno, la llegada de inmigrantes irregulares a las costas españoles está en «cifras perfectamente asumibles», a pesar del aumento de llegadas procedentes de Argelia en las últimas semanas.

Rajoy aludió ayer a los tiempos en los que arribaban a Canarias 40.000 inmigrantes al año -hace una década-, mientras que «ahora, por fortuna, no llegan a un centenar». El presidente del Ejecutivo español evidenció que «tener un éxito del cien por cien es imposible». Lo que sí asciende «muchísimo», reconoció, son las peticiones de asilo -hasta 20.000, en 2016-, con venezolanos en primer lugar, y sirios en el segundo._


----------



## hartman (4 Dic 2017)

el pp los trajo.
el psoe le dio papeles.
Podemos quiere que venga toda africa.
A ciudadanos se la suda el tema.


----------



## Linthor (4 Dic 2017)

hartman dijo:


> el pp los trajo.
> el psoe le dio papeles.
> *Podemos quiere que venga toda africa.*
> A ciudadanos se la suda el tema.




No diga eso de Podemos que al podemita Turgot le puede dar algo. ::


----------



## Turgot (5 Dic 2017)

PNV, PP Y PSOE quieren construir un muro....¡PARA EVITAR QUE LOS INMIS SE MARCHEN! :8:

Sacado del Gara


_*PNV, PSE y PP coinciden en la defensa de la construcción del muro en el puerto de Bilbo*
PNV, PSE, PP y el juntero del grupo mixto -expulsado del PP- han defendido en las Juntas Generales de Bizkaia la necesidad de construir un muro en el puerto de Bilbo para garantizar la seguridad de la instalación.

NAIZ|2017/12/01 15:18|0 IRUZKIN EGUNERATUA: 15:28
Muropuerto Muro en el puerto de Bilbo. (Marisol RAMIREZ / ARGAZKI PRESS)
La comisión Institucional, de Buen Gobierno y Transparencia de la Cámara vizcaina ha debatido este mediodía una proposición no de norma de EH Bildu que buscaba el posicionamiento plenario de las Juntas Generales en contra de la construcción del muro de 4 metros de altura.
PUBLICIDAD




La Autoridad Portuaria está levantado esta construcción en el perímetro de esa instalación, para tratar de frenar la entrada de personas inmigrantes que buscan colarse en el ferry y viajar a Gran Bretaña.

El representante del grupo proponente Joseba Gezuraga ha afirmado que de enero a setiembre de este año se han localizado 1.885 personas que trataban de viajar de esa manera y ha reprochado que la única respuesta que se dé a este problema humanitario en Bizkaia sea levantar un muro «como el de Trump, para evitar enfadar a la empresa del ferry».

Ha denunciado que desde este puerto «se trafique con armas» con Arabia Saudí, que se emplearán en guerras en Oriente Medio, lo que provoca la huida de millones de personas refugiadas y migrantes desde Siria o el kurdistán, algunos de los cuales llegan a Bilbo en su viaje hasta Gran Bretaña.

EH Bildu ha considerado incoherente que la Diputación Foral tenga abierto un plan de acogida de refugiados al tiempo que permita la construcción de un muro para impedir el acceso de polizones al ferry, «tratando de preservar los beneficios de las empresas» del puerto, frente a los derechos humanos de esas personas inmigrantes.

Su situación supone «una tragedia humanitaria sangrante que se da en nuestra casa» y levantar un muro «no será la solución, que debería abordarse desde la perspectiva de los derechos humanos, teniendo en cuenta que quienes tratan de viajar irregularmente se están jugando la vida», ha dicho.

Podemos Bizkaia, único grupo que ha apoyado la iniciativa de la coalición soberanista, ha manifestado sentir «vergüenza y tristeza» por la poca sensibilidad de las instituciones vizcainas ante este drama, ya que parece «o preocuparles el riesgo que corren esas personas como polizones, ni las condiciones en que viven mientras» permanecen en Zierbena a la espera de embarcar.

«En ningún lugar del mundo los muros han conseguido frenar la llegada de inmigrantes y aquí tampoco se logrará», ha asegurado Asun Merinero que ha considerado ese cerramiento como «poco eficiente» para el fin que busca e inapropiado «como medida que adopta una sociedad de acogida, y de paz y convivencia».

Por seguridad

La proposición ha sido finalmente rechazada con los votos en contra de PNV, PSE, PP y el del juntero grupo mixto que han coincidido en la necesidad de cumplir con la legislación que obliga a controlar el acceso al puerto y han defendido que el muro garantiza la normal actividad de las empresas que allí operan, incluida la del ferry.

Desde el PNV, ha rechazado que las instituciones vizcaínas antepongan los intereses empresariales a los derechos de los migrantes y ha asegurado que el objetivo del muro no es frenar su viaje, sino cumplir la normativa legal.

El apoderado del PSE Ekain Rico ha asegurado que la Diputación Foral ha actuado ya para asistir a esos migrantes y precisamente hoy se ha reunido en una Comisión Interinstitucional, en la que también participan varias ONGs, en aras a ayudar a esas personas desde el punto de vista humanitario y con asesoramiento legal sobre su situación.

Ha recordado que el muro ya existía y que ahora se ha elevado a cuatro metros, con un material antideslizante y anticortes con el objetivo de «garantizar la seguridad de esas personas al evitar el riesgo que corren al viajar de manera irregular».

Desde el PP y el grupo mixto han insistido en que el muro es necesario para impedir que se pierda la actividad del tráfico de mercancías y que el ferry a Gran Bretaña escoja otro puerto del Estado español para operar._


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2017)

_*Un grupo de 48 migrantes salen de Ceuta hacia Andalucía y Castilla y León*

Un grupo de 48 migrantes salen de Ceuta hacia Andalucía y Castilla y León Actualizado 23/11/2017 21:40:26 CET CEUTA, 23 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) - Un grupo formado por 48 migrantes, todos nacionales de países subsaharianos salvo dos ciudadanos de Bangladesh, han embarcado este jueves desde Ceuta, donde han permanecido acogidos durante los últimos meses tras acceder irregularmente a territorio español, con destino a Andalucía y Castilla y León, regiones en las que serán recibidos por organ ...

Leer mas: Un grupo de 48 migrantes salen de Ceuta hacia Andalucía y Castilla y León

_


----------



## Linthor (8 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> _*Un grupo de 48 migrantes salen de Ceuta hacia Andalucía y Castilla y León*
> 
> Un grupo de 48 migrantes salen de Ceuta hacia Andalucía y Castilla y León Actualizado 23/11/2017 21:40:26 CET CEUTA, 23 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) - Un grupo formado por 48 migrantes, todos nacionales de países subsaharianos salvo dos ciudadanos de Bangladesh, han embarcado este jueves desde Ceuta, donde han permanecido acogidos durante los últimos meses tras acceder irregularmente a territorio español, con destino a Andalucía y Castilla y León, regiones en las que serán recibidos por organ ...
> 
> ...



Vaya con el podemita Turgot:

*Podemos exige acoger a 4 millones de refugiados, eliminar las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla y darles nacionalidad | Verdadera Izquierda*

Un podemita contra la inmigración que vota un partido pro-inmigración... Coherencia pura y dura.


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2017)

Jo,jo como le escuece la verdad a Linthor


----------



## Linthor (8 Dic 2017)

Vale podemita Turgot;

*Pablo Iglesias‏
@Pablo_Iglesias_

Ni un paso atrás en la defensa de los derechos humanos. Ni un paso atrás en la defensa de los derechos de las personas migrantes. Todo nuestro apoyo. *


----------



## Kyle Reese (8 Dic 2017)

Al electorado del PP en realidad la cuestión inmigratoria se la trae bastante floja, y este foro no es nada representativo, aquí están trabajando duro solamente unos pocos mercenarios de los estratos más bajos del negocio de la política, léase CMs.

Al electorado del PP lo que le preocupa es su pensión-subvención agraria-condiciones de su funciplacita-contrato temporal con la administración-el chollete en la fundación/colegio religioso/ong, o todo lo anterior si no para sí es para sus hijos.

Los demás en este foro, mayoría de informáticos, ya sabemos bien lo que es el PP.


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2017)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> Al electorado del PP en realidad la cuestión inmigratoria se la trae bastante floja, y este foro no es nada representativo, aquí están trabajando duro solamente unos pocos mercenarios de los estratos más bajos del negocio de la política, léase CMs.
> 
> Al electorado del PP lo que le preocupa es su pensión-subvención agraria-condiciones de su funciplacita-contrato temporal con la administración-el chollete en la fundación/colegio religioso/ong, o todo lo anterior si no para sí es para sus hijos.
> 
> Los demás en este foro, mayoría de informáticos, ya sabemos bien lo que es el PP.



No, una parte del electorado del PP, está _a favor_ de la inmigración aunque no lo reconozca. Se quejan de la inmigración en privado, pero los contratan en su bar, para recoger la cosecha, en el puti, para limpiarle el culo a su anciana madre, etc. Esos son los listos.

Luego hay otra parte de su electorado compuesto por deficientes que viven mentalmente en 2001 o 2008, para el que PP contiene la inmigración, además de ser buen gestor, no es corrupto y además el PP esta perseguido y casi en la clandestinidad.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Dic 2017)

Yo estoy a favor de la inmigración, lo que no estoy es a favor de la inmigración islámica. 

Una inmigración de personas con un contexto cultural próximo, terminan por integrarse con facilidad. El Islam es cosa aparte. 

No veo que en Londres ni los chinos, ni los indúes, ni los polacos, causen ningún problema.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Dic 2017)

ojito que el hilo le ha abierto un mugremita.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Kyle Reese (8 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de la inmigración, lo que no estoy es a favor de la inmigración islámica.
> 
> Una inmigración de personas con un contexto cultural próximo, terminan por integrarse con facilidad. El Islam es cosa aparte.
> 
> No veo que en Londres ni los chinos, ni los indúes, ni los polacos, causen ningún problema.



Londres es un negocio global, en España a duras penas hay algo donde rascar para los polluelos que salen del nido, es como del día a la noche. El paro real es de menos del 5 por ciento. No trabaja quien no quiere.

Aún así a los británicos en conjunto ya les "preguntaron" y bien que "respondieron", aunque lo que van a obtener es muy diferente de lo que esperan. Esa es otra cuestión.

Pero el concepto de la soberanía se ha respetado aunque sea para guardar la formas.

¿Donde está la soberanía española para decidir este asunto? ¿Que clase de extranjeros no islámicos son tan necesarios en la economía como para comprometer la futura supervivencia de los españoles como conjunto, merece la pena dejarse anular a cambio de pagar un poco menos contratando a los que recogen los ajos y sirven los cafés?


----------



## Linthor (9 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de la inmigración, lo que no estoy *es a favor de la inmigración islámica. *
> 
> Una inmigración de personas con un contexto cultural próximo, terminan por integrarse con facilidad. El Islam es cosa aparte.



Coincido totalmente. 
Sin ir más lejos tengo una prima hermana emparejada con un venezolano -descendiente de familia canaria para variar-, y en los últimos años se ha traído a un hermano, y está en la labor de traerse otro más. Los cuales a su vez vienen con su pareja e hijos.

Esta gente huye de la miseria bolivariana, y no viene aquí con la intención de vivir de las ayudas a las que los mismos canarios no tienen acceso en muchos casos. 
La pareja de mi prima trabaja sus 10 ó 12 horas diarias, y en su poco tiempo libre intenta sacar la carrera de Derecho como puede. 
Son descendientes de canarios, saben lo que es el trabajo y el precio de labrarse un porvenir, esta gente sangre de nuestra sangre, tienen todas las puertas abiertas por mi parte al menos.


----------



## gester (9 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de la inmigración, lo que no estoy es a favor de la inmigración islámica.
> 
> Una inmigración de personas con un contexto cultural próximo, terminan por integrarse con facilidad. El Islam es cosa aparte.
> 
> No veo que en Londres ni los chinos, ni los indúes, ni los polacos, causen ningún problema.



Personalmente hasta que el paro no vuelva a estar bajo y este país tenga un futuro decente no estoy a favor de ninguna inmigración. Si no hay trabajo, no hay para nadie. Y al que no trabaja y es inmi siempre le acaba cayendo un ayudita y aunque no le caiga directamente disfruta de una sanidad y una educación que la pagamos los demás.


----------



## Turgot (9 Dic 2017)

_*El IV Plan de Cohesión e Interculturalidad de Castilla y León se pondrá en macha el 1 de enero Burgos.*






- José Manuel Herrero (EUROPA PRESS) 

El IV Plan de Cohesión e Interculturalidad de Castilla y León se pondrá en marcha el 1 de enero de 2018, con un periodo de desarrollo de cuatro años, según ha señalado este domingo en la capital burgalesa el secretario general de la Consejería de la Presidencia de la Junta, José Manuel Herrero. Herrero, quien ha inaugurado en el Fórum Evolución el III Festival Intercultural de Burgos, que este año se desarrolla bajo el lema 'La diversidad enriquece nuestra ciudad', ha explicado que la intención del Gobierno autonómico es presentar "próximamente" el borrador del plan a través del portal del 'Gobierno abierto' para que pueda entrar en funcionamiento a principios del próximo año. José Manuel Herrero ha explicado que este plan es el resultado del trabajo acometido en los últimos meses con los distintos agentes que en la Comunidad trabajan en materia de integración y ha adelantado que, entre otras cuestiones, potenciará el respeto y la gestión de la interculturalidad como elemento favorecedor de la cohesión. El secretario general de la Consejería de Presidencia ha señalado, además, que el plan persigue impedir la discriminación, que en algunos casos proviene del desconocimiento, y ha remarcado que su puesta en marcha se complementa con el resto de iniciativas que en esta materia mantiene la Junta.
_


----------



## Nefersen (9 Dic 2017)

gester dijo:


> Personalmente hasta que el paro no vuelva a estar bajo y este país tenga un futuro decente no estoy a favor de ninguna inmigración. Si no hay trabajo, no hay para nadie. Y al que no trabaja y es inmi siempre le acaba cayendo un ayudita y aunque no le caiga directamente disfruta de una sanidad y una educación que la pagamos los demás.



Aunque es contraintuitivo, el paro y la inmigración no están relacionados. 

En la época de Felipe el paro era del 24% y no había inmigración. 

En la época de Aznar, el paro era del 10% y había millones de inmigrantes. 

El paro en España no es consecuencia de la cantidad de oferta laboral, sino de la increíbles trabas y losas financieras que el Estado impone a la contratación, eso que algunos llaman "los derechos laborales", y que no es sino una fábrica de parados y un freno a la actividad económica.


----------



## Kyle Reese (9 Dic 2017)

Claro, claro, según Nefersen las trabas y losas financieras desaparecieron mágicamente durante la época de Aznar, para luego reaparecer de nuevo con Zapatero y Rajoy. Vaya por Dios.

Nunca existió una burbuja inmobiliaria y de activos tóxicos mientas tanto, que tapaba toda la mugre estructural acumulada... sino que Aznar era un funambulista de la economía de mercado, favoreciendo la creación de puestos de trabajo, sobrando para extranjeros, y además cumpliendo los criterios de convergencia sin despeinarse, el tío.

Ciertamente aleccionador...visto así, habría que llamar a SuperAznar y preguntarle que hacemos con los millones de inmis desempleados, que falta nos hace su insuperable aptitud económica en estos momentos.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Dic 2017)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> Claro, claro, según Nefersen las trabas y losas financieras desaparecieron mágicamente durante la época de Aznar, para luego reaparecer de nuevo con Zapatero y Rajoy. Vaya por Dios.
> 
> Nunca existió una burbuja inmobiliaria y de activos tóxicos mientas tanto, que tapaba toda la mugre estructural acumulada... sino que Aznar era un funambulista de la economía de mercado, favoreciendo la creación de puestos de trabajo, sobrando para extranjeros, y además cumpliendo los criterios de convergencia sin despeinarse, el tío.
> 
> Ciertamente aleccionador...visto así, habría que llamar a SuperAznar y preguntarle que hacemos con los millones de inmis desempleados, que falta nos hace su insuperable aptitud económica en estos momentos.




No me tergiverses. Mencioné a Aznar para señalar como un paro bajo puede coexistir con una inmigración alta, y viceversa. 

Y eso es un tema completamente distinto al hecho de que el paro estructural español tiene su causa en las abusiva regulación socialistoide heredada de Franco, y que ni Felipe, ni Aznar, ni ZP ni el Rajao se han atrevido a reformar. 

Una prueba de estas causas estructurales, es que incluso en plena burbuja, no se consiguió bajar del 8% de paro, lo que es tremendo en cualquier país normal. En Estado Unidos si están por encima del 3% hablan de un grave problema de paro. 

Cuando no hay viento favorable -como la burbuja- la endemoniada legislación laboral española produce fácilmente paros por encima del 20%. Ahora el viento a favor se llama "terrorismo islámico", que produce oleadas de turismo hacia España. Veremos cuando se acabe ese viento de cola.


----------



## gester (9 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Aunque es contraintuitivo, el paro y la inmigración no están relacionados.
> 
> En la época de Felipe el paro era del 24% y no había inmigración.
> 
> ...



En aquellos momentos estábamos en plena burbuja inmobiliaria, hoy en día no tenemos nada de eso. Hoy tenemos un mercado que cada día consume menos y empresas cerrando. En aquella época del boom teníamos unos albañiles que ganaban 3.000 euros/mes y el que ganaba 1.000 euros era un "mileurista", un pobre. Gente que tenía pasta y la gastaba.

Me puede usted decir en que va a emplear a día de hoy a los inmigrantes que vienen por favor?

En eso le doy la razón, no es sólo el paro, es el resto del escenario económico, que a día de hoy poco tiene que ver con ninguno anterior.


----------



## Turgot (9 Dic 2017)

Con Aznar nunca hubo un paro bajo

12% de paro es una puta mierda en cualquier país occidental, y además cambió la forma de contabilizarlo


----------



## Nefersen (9 Dic 2017)

gester dijo:


> En aquellos momentos estábamos en plena burbuja inmobiliaria, hoy en día no tenemos nada de eso. Hoy tenemos un mercado que cada día consume menos y empresas cerrando. En aquella época del boom teníamos unos albañiles que ganaban 3.000 euros/mes y el que ganaba 1.000 euros era un "mileurista", un pobre. Gente que tenía pasta y la gastaba.
> 
> Me puede usted decir en que va a emplear a día de hoy a los inmigrantes que vienen por favor?
> 
> En eso le doy la razón, no es sólo el paro, es el resto del escenario económico, que a día de hoy poco tiene que ver con ninguno anterior.



El inmigrante -me refiero al inmigrante trabajador, no a los negros que vienen a por la paguita-, no va a países donde no hay trabajo. Si vienen es porque hay trabajo en sectores donde los españoles ni lo sueñan. Intente contratar a un español para recoger sandías o cuidar viejos, y se dará cuenta de lo que digo. 

Aquí el 80% de los parados son actores, periodistas, sociólogos e historiadores que no encuentran trabajo "de lo suyo".

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 21:57 ----------




Turgot dijo:


> Con Aznar nunca hubo un paro bajo
> 
> 12% de paro es una puta mierda en cualquier país occidental, y además cambió la forma de contabilizarlo



Cierto. Sólo Felipe y ZP consiguieron rebajar el paro. La fórmula socialista, que nunca falla.


----------



## Turgot (9 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Aquí el 80% de los parados son actores, periodistas, sociólogos e historiadores que no encuentran trabajo "de lo suyo".
> 
> .





Sí, y además votan todos a Podemos


----------



## Nefersen (9 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Sí, y además votan todos a Podemos



Sí. Es su base sociológica. Niño bien rebelde con carrera de pinta y colorea que no encuentra trabajo "de lo suyo" y aspira a un carguito público.


----------



## Turgot (9 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sí. Es su base sociológica. Niño bien rebelde con carrera de pinta y colorea que no encuentra trabajo "de lo suyo" y aspira a un carguito público.



Eres un topicazo andante. Esto lo escribes desde la barra del colores con el palillo en la boca


----------



## gester (9 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> El inmigrante -me refiero al inmigrante trabajador, no a los negros que vienen a por la paguita-, no va a países donde no hay trabajo. Si vienen es porque hay trabajo en sectores donde los españoles ni lo sueñan. Intente contratar a un español para recoger sandías o cuidar viejos, y se dará cuenta de lo que digo.
> 
> Aquí el 80% de los parados son actores, periodistas, sociólogos e historiadores que no encuentran trabajo "de lo suyo".



En el paro, en el programa Eures te mandan información para que vayas a recoger fresas a Dinamarca por ejemplo y la gente va; también te digo que la diferencia de salarios entre recoger fresas en Dianamarca y sandías en España es bastante grande. Pero para el empresario "sandiero" patrio le viene muy bien esta inmigración para no tener que subir los sueldos y seguir pagando una puta mierda al que quiera trabajar; conclusión, la inmigracion hace dumping laboral y tira los sueldos a la baja.

Con las que cuidan viejos lo mismo, pues lo mismo.

Los españoles que acudan a la vendimia francesa cobrarán al menos 9,76 euros por hora

Cómo trabajar en la recogida de fruta - Blog OficinaEmpleo


----------



## Nefersen (10 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Eres un topicazo andante. Esto lo escribes desde la barra del colores con el palillo en la boca



¿Repasamos el listado de los cargos electos de Podemos y me dices aquél que no se corresponde con esta definición? 

No vale el Jemad y el loco roba supermercados. Me refiero de la "elite pensante". 

Conozco una veintena de votantes de Podemos, y todos entran en esa definición. Ahora dime que no, que son los agricultores y mineros los que votan a Podemos. ::

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 23:32 ----------




gester dijo:


> En el paro, en el programa Eures te mandan información para que vayas a recoger fresas a Dinamarca por ejemplo y la gente va; también te digo que la diferencia de salarios entre recoger fresas en Dianamarca y sandías en España es bastante grande. Pero para el empresario "sandiero" patrio le viene muy bien esta inmigración para no tener que subir los sueldos y seguir pagando una puta mierda al que quiera trabajar; conclusión, la inmigracion hace dumping laboral y tira los sueldos a la baja.



Deberías adoptar una postura más activa en este tema. Como estás tan seguro de que os márgenes de los agricultores son tan grandes, siembra un campo y paga 10 euros la hora, y dale ejemplo a los agricultores de que es posible sobrevivir en el agro español pagando sueldos daneses. ::


----------



## Turgot (10 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Repasamos el listado de los cargos electos de Podemos y me dices aquél que no se corresponde con esta definición?
> 
> No vale el Jemad y el loco roba supermercados. Me refiero de la "elite pensante".
> 
> :



Los votantes de Podemos son parados de letras
Los líderes de Podemos son parados de letras (falso, salvo en un caso muy notorio)
Ergo todos los parados son podemitas

Devuelve el título de Bachiller, que cateaste filosofía


----------



## Nefersen (10 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Los votantes de Podemos son parados de letras
> Los líderes de Podemos son parados de letras (falso, salvo en un caso muy notorio)
> Ergo todos los parados son podemitas
> 
> Devuelve el título de Bachiller, que cateaste filosofía



No. La conclusión es una salto lógico. 

Todos los podemitas son parados de letras -cierto y lo sabes-, pero no todos los parados de letras son podemitas. Hay parados de letras que comprenden que podemos es una mierda que no les va a resolver la vida.


----------



## gester (10 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Deberías adoptar una postura más activa en este tema. Como estás tan seguro de que os márgenes de los agricultores son tan grandes, siembra un campo y paga 10 euros la hora, y dale ejemplo a los agricultores de que es posible sobrevivir en el agro español pagando sueldos daneses. ::



Para sembrar un campo primero tendría que tener dinero para comprar las tierras, cosa que por desgracia no tengo. Pero siguiendo tu juego, espero que te compren tus productos los inmis que contratas porque igual los trabajadores desempleados que has dejado fuera no tienen dinero para comprártelos, espero que luego no llores porque la gente no consume o compra los importados de Marruecos porque son más baratos.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 13:03 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> No. La conclusión es una salto lógico.
> 
> Todos los podemitas son parados de letras -cierto y lo sabes-, pero no todos los parados de letras son podemitas. Hay parados de letras que comprenden que podemos es una mierda que no les va a resolver la vida.



Vives en otro mundo, he conocido muchos podemitas "hinginieros". El voto de Podemos iba por edades no por tipología de carreras.


----------



## Turgot (11 Dic 2017)

_*El ayuntamiento deja fuera de las ayudas de guardería a los inmigrantes sin papeles*
Oliver asegura que la Ley de Subvenciones se lo impide y que buscará alternativas a través de los servicios sociales






El de la izquierda

José Parrilla | València 07.12.2017 | 08:04
Este año se han recibido más de siete mil solicitudes para el cheque de guardería.
Este año se han recibido más de siete mil solicitudes para el cheque de guardería. levante-emv
Fotos de la noticia
La Concejalía de Educación ha dejado este año sin cheque escolar (ayudas que concede el ayuntamiento para pagar la guardería) a los niños inmigrantes que no tienen regulada su situación en España. Según la concejala María Oliver, el motivo es la Ley de Subvenciones del estado, que cada vez es más rigurosa con la documentación, mientras que *el concejal del PP Cristóbal Grau asegura que la medida ataca a las familias más desfavorecidas y debía haber alternativas.*

El cheque de guardería se concreta en ayudas mensuales de 50, 70 o 90 euros para las familias que acrediten dificultades para pagar la guardería de sus hijos, siempre de 0 a 3 años. Y hasta ahora esas ayudas alcanzaban a los niños inmigrantes cuyos padres no están regularizados en nuestro país. Si no tenían ni DNI español ni Número de Identificación de Extranjería (NIE) se aceptaba un pasaporte. Con esa era suficiente.

Este año, sin embargo, no se ha aceptado el pasaporte y, por tanto, los niños "irregulares" se han quedado fuera de esta ayuda. Globalmente, este año se han recibido 7,442 solicitudes y se han concedido 4.010, es decir, 660 menos que el año pasado, lo que también representa una caída del presupuesto final de 3,5 millones a 3. Medio millón menos. Y si analizamos las peticiones que han sido rechazadas (3.432), encontramos que por no aportar la documentación necesaria han sido excluidas este año 687, casi el doble de las que se rechazaron el año pasado por este mismo motivo (374).

Uno de los motivos de este fuerte aumento de las peticiones rechazadas por problemas de documentación tiene que ver con los inmigrantes sin papales, tal como ha denunciado el PP y ha admitido el equipo de Gobierno.

Según explicó María Oliver, concejala de Educación, los niños inmigrantes han sido excluidos del cheque escolar porque la Ley de Subvenciones es cada vez más restrictiva y obliga a tener toda la documentación en regla, así como estar al corriente de todos los pagos a la administración, otro de los motivos por el que se han producido muchas exclusiones. De hecho, existe una plataforma estatal que filtra todas estas solicitudes para que no haya fraude, dijo la concejala.

No obstante, la también portavoz de València en Comú aseguró que se están buscando alternativas desde los Servicios Sociales del Ayuntamiento de València, ayudas que compensen la retirada del cheque escolar y permitan a esos niños "sin papeles" volver a las guarderías, pues la mayoría de ellos no pueden hacer frente a los pagos si no es con estas subvenciones.

Elaboración de un censo
Aunque no tenía el dato exacto, María Oliver cree que no serán muchos los niños afectados, pero cree, en cualquier caso, que este asunto tiene que tener una respuesta municipal. Es más, anunció que para el año que viene se va a preparar un censo con las familias que son excluidas de las ayudas municipales por alguno de los motivos antes referidos, entre ellos ser inmigrantes irregulares o no estar al corriente de todos los pagos con la administración. Solo así se podrá conocer la dimensión del problema y atender a las familias correctamente, dijo.

Para el concejal del PP, Cristóbal Grau, se trata de un problema grave que el equipo de Gobierno no ha sabido resolver pese a las advertencias que les habían lanzado. Y se mostró especialmente preocupado porque los afectados son familias muy necesitadas._


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Dic 2017)

o sea podemitas quitando paguitas a ilegales, y pperos quejándose.

lo que hace estar en la oposición...

cada cheque guardería a un ilegal es un cheque guardería que no se da a un español, y un motivo para tener otro hijo.


----------



## chicken (11 Dic 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de la inmigración, lo que no estoy es a favor de la inmigración islámica.
> 
> Una inmigración de personas con un contexto cultural próximo, terminan por integrarse con facilidad. El Islam es cosa aparte.
> 
> No veo que en Londres ni los chinos, ni los indúes, ni los polacos, causen ningún problema.



La inmigración, sea cual sea su origen, no tiene sentido cuando hay millones de españoles en paro.


----------



## Turgot (11 Dic 2017)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> La inmigración, sea cual sea su origen, no tiene sentido cuando hay millones de españoles en paro.



Tiene sentido si tienes una empresa dedicada a los servicios. Así aumentas los posibles consumidores y la mano de obra, que no necesita apenas formación.


----------



## Kyle Reese (11 Dic 2017)

gester dijo:


> Para sembrar un campo primero tendría que tener dinero para comprar las tierras, cosa que por desgracia no tengo. Pero siguiendo tu juego, espero que te compren tus productos los inmis que contratas porque igual los trabajadores desempleados que has dejado fuera no tienen dinero para comprártelos, espero que luego no llores porque la gente no consume o compra los importados de Marruecos porque son más baratos.



Hoyga que si no tiene pan, haga el favor de comer pasteles.


----------



## Turgot (12 Dic 2017)

_*Galicia es la tercera comunidad en subida de ocupados foráneos*
Los empleos de inmigrantes crecen el 10,7 % en el último año frente al 1 % de los españoles
Comentar (0) Imprimir Enviar por correo
JOSÉ CALVIÑO. SANTIAGO A- A+
El mercado laboral gallego cumplirá su cuarto año consecutivo con aumento del empleo, once trimestres consecutivos. The Adecco Group, en colaboración con Barceló y Asociados, publicó ayer el V Monitor Anual Adecco de Ocupación en Galicia. Según los últimos datos oficiales disponibles, el número de ocupados alcanza actualmente 1.072.500 personas. En el último año, la cifra de ocupados en la autonomía ha aumentado en 14.600 personas, lo que supone un incremento interanual de un 1,4 %.

Aunque positivo, es la mitad del crecimiento registrado a nivel estatal (2,8 %). En ese reparto, la cantidad de ocupados de nacionalidad española en tierras gallegas avanzaba un 1 %, mientras para los inmigrantes mejoraba un 10,7 %, el tercer mayor incremento entre las autonomías y más del doble que el avance en España (4,9 %).

Los ciudadanos extranjeros captaron uno de cada tres nuevos puestos en Galicia: 3.900 empleos frente a los 10.700 que beneficiaron a personas de nacionalidad española. Los ocupados procedentes de otros países de la UE se incrementaron el 10,5 % (1.400 nuevos empleos) mientras que el de aquellas originarias de terceros países lo hizo un 10,8 % (2.500 empleos extra)._


----------



## Turgot (15 Dic 2017)

_*El PP pide "transparencia" a la Junta ante "el recorte del 48%" de la financiación a entidades sociales*







El parlamentario autonómico del PP Miguel Ángel Torrico y el portavoz del PP en el Ayuntamiento de Córdoba, José María Bellido, han pedido este viernes "transparencia y claridad" al gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía ante "el recorte del 48%" de los programas de financiación para entidades sociales. ECO Midiendo actividad social ¿QUÉ ES ESTO? 0 0 EUROPA PRESS. 15.12.2017 Así lo han manifestado los populares en una rueda de prensa, en la que han mostrado su "preocupación por tantas y tantas personas, usuarias de esas entidades sociales, que no podrán ser atendidas por el grave recorte que el gobierno de Susana Díaz lleva a cabo en las ayudas a esos colectivos". Al respecto, Torrico ha recordado que ya lo adelantó él en el mes de julio cuando puso en "evidencia que la Junta amenazaba la sostenibilidad de las entidades sociales de Córdoba llevando a cabo una disminución de un 48% del presupuesto para el ejercicio 2017 en la convocatoria de subvenciones de la Consejería de Igualdad y Políticas Sociales de la Junta". Esas subvenciones pasan de 1.654.967 euros de la pasada convocatoria 2016, a poco más de 865.000 euros para este ejercicio. Para Bellido, "resulta curioso que el primer ejercicio en el que los programas del el 0,7% del IRPF son gestionados por las comunidades autónomas, en el caso de Andalucía las cantidades bajan en un 48%". "Nos gustaría saber dónde está el resto del dinero que todos marcamos en la casilla del 0,7% la declaración de la Renta, qué está haciendo la Junta con ese dinero", se ha preguntado el portavoz popular. Algunos de los programas que han sufrido "los recortes más drásticos" son el mantenimiento de personas con discapacidad, atención a inmigrantes, zonas de trabajo social, y ahora están empezando a llegar las consecuencias. Ante ello, Bellido ha destacado la "difícil" situación de entidades afectadas como los Hermanos de la Cruz Blanca, el caso del centro de día de Cruz Roja en Poniente Sur que "se ve abocado al cierre", o el caso de Cáritas que "sufre un recorte del 15% en la financiación a pesar de hasta allí llegan derivadas muchas personas atendidas por los servicios sociales municipales". "Encima que les hacen el trabajo a la Junta y el Ayuntamiento de Córdoba, ahora les quitan parte de las ayudas", ha lamentado. Desde el PP han solicitado "transparencia" en la gestión de estas ayudas a entidades sociales, "porque mucho nos tememos que este caso es calcado al que ya se hizo en el Ayuntamiento de Córdoba; quitar las ayudas a unos para dárselas a otros solo por su proximidad al gobierno municipal o al PSOE", ha afirmado Bellido. Asimismo, ha pedido a la alcaldesa de Córdoba, Isabel Ambrosio, que "tome cartas en este asunto", puesto que, a su juicio, "el equipo de gobierno municipal no puede permitir que se haga esto con las personas que estas entidades sociales atienen, que al final son los grandes perjudicados y los que más preocupan". Consulta aquí más noticias de Córdoba._


----------



## Turgot (17 Dic 2017)

Noticia de la Vanguardia

_*España vuelve a la "normalidad" de la inmigración con flujos de llegada similares a los de antes de la crisis*
Los perfiles y las necesidades de los inmigrantes son similares a los de hace una década, pero hay más reagrupados y 're-inmigrados'
Comparte en Facebook Comparte en Twitter 
14/12/2017 13:33
Los perfiles y las necesidades de los inmigrantes son similares a los de hace una década, pero hay más reagrupados y 're-inmigrados'

MADRID, 14 (EUROPA PRESS)

La inmigración a España experimentó una "progresiva vuelta a los patrones pre crisis" hasta una "nueva normalidad" *durante el año 2016, cuando llegaron alrededor de 420.000 personas*, una cifra que supone un incremento del 22% respecto de 2015 y un hito histórico, pues es la más elevada solo por detrás de la registrada entre 2007 y 2008.

El estreno de esta nueva normalidad en un panorama internacional de tragedias y populismos que han puesto a "la inmigración en el ojo del huracán" es uno de los asuntos centrales del Anuario de la Inmigración que elabora CIDOB y que han presentado este jueves en CaixaForum Madrid los directores científicos de la publicación, Joaquín Arango, Ramón Mahía, David Moya y Elena Sánchez-Montijano.

Según ha explicado Mahía, esta "cifra récord" de inmigración confirmada este jueves por el INE con una subida de las llegadas también en el primer semestre de 2017, "ilustra bien que la crisis ha terminado y que ese cambio de ciclo se nota ya en la vertiente migratoria". "Volvemos y previsiblemente volveremos a recibir grandes volúmenes de inmigración a medida que las expectativas económicas aumenten", ha señalado.

Estos nuevos flujos tienen características propias, pues a diferencia de los que recibía España hace una década, están integrados por familiares que se reagrupan con residentes y también por extranjeros nacionalizados españoles que retornaron al origen y ahora vuelven a inmigrar. "La reinmigracion es un fenómeno destacable y es probable que lo veamos en adelante", ha comentado el experto.

El Anuario expone que de los 420.000 inmigrantes llegados el pasado año, cerca de 63.000 tenían nacionalidad española y de ellos "una parte habían nacido en el extranjero". Este grupo, que "supone alrededor del 7% de los llegados en 2016 y que era apenas el 2% hace una década", sería el de los re inmigrados, y muestra cómo la obtención de la nacionalidad se ha convertido "en una poderosa herramienta facilitadora de la movilidad".

Pese a ellos, entre los llegados hay "unos 357.000" que los expertos llaman "nuevos inmigrantes", personas que tienen perfiles y necesidades similares a las que llegaban diez años atrás porque se desplazan atraídos por un mercado laboral que "guste o no", no ha cambiado significativamente desde entonces, tal y como ha expuesto Mahía. "La necesidad de la gestión de la inmigración sigue estando relacionada con la gestión económica y laboral. Es un asunto que no podemos dejar de atender", ha apuntado.

Destaca en este capítulo la persistencia de una escasa proporción de inmigración altamente cualificada en España (2,5% del total) en comparación con países como Reino Unido y Suiza. "En España no se están aprovechando adecuadamente los potenciales positivos asociados a la inmigración altamente cualificada, reflejando un grave error en el diseño y la aplicación de la política laboral", dicen los autores del Anuario.

NUEVA INMIGRACIÓN, NUEVOS RETOS

Es parte de lo que consideran la "atonía normativa" o la "gris continuidad" que ha reinado en materia de migraciones en el último ejercicio, durante el que no se ha legislado al respecto ni aún siendo imperativo, como en el caso del Reglamento de Asilo que lleva pendiente de elaboración desde 2009, tal y como ha recordado Moya.

Los expertos consideran necesario "adaptar parte de los mecanismos" que se diseñaron para una inmigración, la de principios de la década, que tenía "un contexto diferente" y recuperar de forma prioritaria las políticas de integración, porque "se abandonaron tanto el propósito como los instrumentos" pensando que la inmigración ya era estable y madura en España, que "el stock no se movía" y que no eran necesarios, pero lo son y lo serán a medida que aumenten los flujos.

Sobre este asunto, David Moya ha incidido en que esta nueva inmigración plantea además otro reto, y es "la igualdad en el acceso y en la progresión en el mercado laboral", un espacio donde "sigue existiendo cierta dualidad" por la que los inmigrantes "y quizá sus hijos" tienen "más dificultades" que la población nativa.

En cuanto a la emigración, está décima edición del anuario explica que mientras llegaron a España 420.000 personas el año pasado, se marcharon 350.000, un 4% menos que en 2015, por lo que se suceden cuatro años seguidos de reducciones.

Con todo, uno de cada cuatro emigrantes son de nacionalidad española, 55.000 personas, cifra inferior a la de 2015 pero superior a toda la serie histórica, que por ello y según los expertos, "no debería interpretarse como una tendencia a la baja en la salida de españoles". Apuntan además que si se consideran extranjeros a los nacidos fuera de España, al margen de su nacionalidad, cuatro de cada cinco salidas serían retornos y emigraciones a otros países.

EMIGRACIÓN FORZOSA E INMIGRACIÓN IRREGULAR

En cuanto a la llegada de personas que huyen de situaciones en sus países de origen, el Anuario dedica varios capítulos a analizar tanto la crisis en el Mediterráneo y las rutas del Este de Europa como al pormenor de las cifras en España y llama la atención sobre cómo "la externalización de fronteras" ha supuesto un cambio de rutas que ha derivado junto a otros factores en un mayor flujo hacia territorio español.

Destaca en este sentido y con datos de FRONTEX que "si en los últimos diez años las llegadas a las costas españolas oscilaban entre las 6.000 y las 8.000 anuales, en 2016 se superaron las 10.000 y en los ocho primeros meses de 2017 las 13.000". "Las cifras siguen estando muy por debajo de las del Mediterráneo central y antes de las del oriental, pero muestran una clara tendencia al alza", dice el Anuario.

En cuanto a quienes huyen de sus países en estos viajes por mar o mediante otras rutas, recuerdan que hasta septiembre se han presentado 23.200 solicitudes de asilo en España frente a las 16.600 de todo 2016, "aunque quede muy lejos del extraordinario repunte del 150% registrado en 2015 respecto de 2014" y lejos del medio millón de solicitudes instadas en la UE en el mismo periodo.

Alerta sobre este asunto, que "aunque en el conjunto del Mediterráneo se hayan reducido las llegadas marítimas, la crisis migratoria de la UE sigue abierta" y "no se ha reformado el sistema de asilo ni colmado el grave déficit de solidaridad subyacente" como muestra "el radical incumplimiento" del sistema de cuotas diseñado hace dos años para dar un país estable a 160.000 refugiados de los que "sólo una quinta parte" han sido reubicados._


----------



## Linthor (17 Dic 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Noticia de la Vanguardia
> 
> _*España vuelve a la "normalidad" de la inmigración con flujos de llegada similares a los de antes de la crisis*
> Los perfiles y las necesidades de los inmigrantes son similares a los de hace una década, pero hay más reagrupados y 're-inmigrados'
> ...



El podemita Urban (en el centro-izquierda de la imagen) deberá estar contento.







El cínico-podemita Turgot deberá pertenecer a otra secta podemita diferente.


----------



## Turgot (17 Dic 2017)

Yo quiero un Podemos Verstringista, si es que llego a votarles alguna vez, que aún no lo he hecho


----------



## Turgot (18 Dic 2017)

Noticia del diario propp (con matices) El Mundo

_POBLACIÓN
*El crecimiento de la población se acelera por la llegada de inmigrantes
*






Colas de ciudadanos extranjeros en el Registro Civil de Madrid. BERNARDO DÍAZ
54 comentariosVer comentarios

El número de personas que mueren vuelve a superar a la cifra de recién nacidos en España

En el primer semestre de 2017 hemos ganado 21.021 habitantes. Somos, en total, *46,5 millones y hay 4,4 millones de extranjeros* Entre los 46 debe haber cinco o seis de nacionalizados

El ocaso demográfico se ha frenado. España ha vuelto a ganar habitantes por segundo año consecutivo, después de que perdiera población de forma continuada desde 2011. El crecimiento se ha acelerado por la llegada de los inmigrantes, que están volviendo a venir nuestro país. Su presencia compensa las bajas cifras de natalidad. El Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) ha publicado este jueves sus datos de población y de migraciones correspondientes al primer semestre de 2017. Hace dos días revelaba que el número de personas que se mueren es mayor que el número de personas que nacen, lo que ha provocado un saldo vegetativo negativo, de 32.000 personas menos.
PUBLICIDAD


Pero esta estadística, para que ofreciera un retrato completo de la población española, debía completarse con los datos de migraciones, que revelan que se ha producido un saldo migratorio positivo. De restar 237.115 inmigrantes que llegaron en este periodo menos los 184.189 emigrantes que se fueron da un resultado de 52.926 personas. Si a este dato le restamos el saldo vegetativo negativo de 32.000, tenemos, en total, 21.021 personas más que a 1 de julio del año pasado. Además, el crecimiento se produce más rápido que antes. El 1 de julio de 2016, cuando empezamos a ganar población, el incremento fue de apenas un 0,09%. Después, el 1 de enero de 2017, fue de un 0,19%. Y ahora es del 0,21%, según los datos provisionales que maneja el INE. Vienen desde Venezuela, Colombia e ItaliaSomos 46.549.045 habitantes. El número de extranjeros creció un 1,0% hasta situarse en 4.464.997 personas. ¿Quiénes vienen? Se ha incrementado, en términos absolutos y relativos, la población venezolana, la colombiana y la italiana. Los mayores descensos se han dado entre los nacionales de Ecuador, Bolivia, Rumanía y Reino Unido. Desde 2015, cada vez van viniendo más personas, tanto extranjeros como españoles. La población española que llegó a España durante la primera mitad de 2017 procedía, principalmente, de Venezuela, Ecuador, Reino Unido, Francia y EEUU. La tendencia de emigrantes también es decreciente desde 2015, aunque este semestre ha vuelto a subir, tanto para los extranjeros como para los españoles. *El 62,8% de los españoles que han emigrado eran nacidos en España. *El resto son inmigrantes que han adquirido la nacionalidad española durante su estancia en este país.
PUBLICIDAD

Los mayores receptores de emigrantes españoles fueron Reino Unido, Francia y EEUU, y destacan también Ecuador y Colombia, debido a que "en ambos se trató fundamentalmente de población no nacida en España o de niños menores de 16 años, lo que parece indicar una migración de retorno de ecuatorianos y colombianos de origen que han adquirido la nacionalidad española, junto con sus hijos nacidos en España", destaca el INE.De los 2.399 españoles que emigraron a Ecuador, 751 eran nacidos en España y, de ellos, 581 eran menores de 16 años. Si nos atenemos a los adultos nacidos en España, emigraron 170 personas. En el caso de Colombia, 384 de los 1.264 emigrantes eran nacidos en España. Los mayores incrementos se registran en Baleares, la Comunidad de Madrid y Canarias, mientras que los descensos de población más acusados se han dado en Castilla y León, Extremadura y Asturias. La población ha crecido en siete regiones y se ha reducido en las 10 restantes._


----------



## Jeon JI (19 Dic 2017)

La gente joven,y mucha gente "muy formada" se va,el empleo se precariza y se concentra en sectores de bajos salarios y baja calidad.Pero la culpa sigue siendo de los pobres y hay que seguir apoyando a los responsables de la pobreza ante la amenaza del stalinismo.Porque cuando viene un inmigrante rico,no le tose nadie.Mas bien se inclinan ante el esperando una propina.

España se tercermundiza,pero ese tercio poblacional que vive de pagas,rentas familiares y pensiones le es completamente indiferente.


----------



## Turgot (21 Dic 2017)

_FERROL CIUDAD
*El PP demanda al alcalde que recupere la oficina de Inmigración*
Rosa Martínez sostiene que las necesidades de las personas de otras nacionalidades no están siendo atendidas
.





CEDIDA

C. LÓPEZ 
FERROL 20/12/2017 05:00 H

En el contexto del Día Internacional del Migrante, que se celebró el pasado lunes, la concejala del PP Rosa Martínez Beceiro criticó el hecho de que el Concello de Ferrol no lo hubiese conmemorado de ninguna manera e instó al alcalde a reactivar la Oficina de Inmigración «que dejó operativa la formación popular durante el anterior mandato y que este gobierno de la Marea ha desmantelado».Rosa Martínez manifestó que se trata de «una demostración más de lo poco que le importan a Suárez los inmigrantes que viven esta ciudad, a los que ha privado de este servicio fundamental que les prestaba asesoramiento e información». La concejala recordó que durante el mandato del PP, y dentro del I Plan Local de Inmigración 2001-2014, se organizaban, entre otras actividades, cursos de alfabetización en lengua gallega y castellana, precisando que esta formación supone para el colectivo un valor añadido a la hora de integrarse y de conseguir un puesto de trabajo.Según Rosa Martínez, las personas de nacionalidad latinoamericana, portuguesa, rumana, marroquí y china son las que cuentan con una mayor representación en Ferrol «y tienen numerosas necesidades que no están siendo atendidas». En esta línea, se preguntó qué está haciendo la concejalía de Inmigración que nombró Jorge Suárez, a la que calificó de «concejalía fantasma». Por contra, destacó la labor que hacen otras entidades, como la Oficina de Cooperación y Voluntariado del Campus._


----------



## Turgot (23 Dic 2017)

_jornada sindical sobre migraciones
INMIGRACIÓN
*Los colectivos de inmigrantes quieren participar en el diseño de iniciativas de inserción*
La jornada organizada por CCOO sobre ‘Retos y oportunidades de la inmigración’ ayuda a hacer un diagnóstico de la situación de los trabajadores extranjeros en la provincia







GONZALO AYUSO HIJOSA| 21 diciembre, 2017101
Publicidad

El lunes pasado se conmemoró el Día Internacional del Migrante y ayer mismo el Centro municipal San José fue escenario de una jornada técnica organizada por CCOO con el lema ‘Retos y oportunidades de la inmigración’ que servirá para hacer un diagnóstico de la situación de los trabajadores extranjeros en la provincia y dar voz a algunos colectivos, como la Asociación de Peruanos de Segovia o la Federación de Comunidades Islámicas de Castilla y León, cuyos representantes reclaman campañas de sensibilización y, sobre todo, que antes de poner en marcha cualquier iniciativa dirigida a su inserción sociolaboral se les tenga en cuenta.

A lo largo de la jornada, que estuvo moderada por el secretario provincial de Comisiones en Segovia, Alejandro Blázquez, se analizó el movimiento migratorio en Segovia desde una perspectiva laboral y se abordaron propuestas de actuación ante las necesidades detectadas.

Participaron responsables de la Administración central y autonómica, del sindicato agrario UCCL, la FES, los citados colectivos de inmigrantes y las alcaldesas de Carbonero el Mayor y Cabezuela, *Mª Ángeles García Herrero (PP) *y Ana Agudíez (PSOE), ambas procuradoras en las Cortes de Castilla y León; el concejal de Servicios Sociales de Segovia, Andrés Torquemada, y el concejal de IU en Cuéllar, José Alberto Castaño. Entre los asistentes se encontraban integrantes de otras colonias de extranjeros, como la búlgara, la más numerosa en la provincia.

El presidente de la Federación regional de Comunidades Islámicas, Mohammed El Mizeb, puso de manifiesto las dificultades que encuentran algunos de los inmigrantes procedentes de países islámicos, principalmente Marruecos pero no solo, en el ámbito cultural e incluso por el idioma y dijo que las políticas de migración españolas están muy enfocadas al ámbito económico o laboral pero no toman en consideración la inserción social.

Fue insistente al reclamar que se tenga en cuenta a los colectivos de extranjeros cuando las administraciones u otras entidades quieren poner en marcha iniciativas de inserción dirigidas a la población inmigrante. “Se trata de resolver problemas y de esta manera será más eficaz y contará con ventajas”, apuntó.

Dificultades
Por otro lado detalló algunas de las dificultades que, a su juicio, encuentran los trabajadores extranjeros y sus familias, como una normativa muy dura en algunos casos o con requisitos que no han sido actualizados a pesar de la crisis económica.

Puso el ejemplo de las solicitudes de agrupación familiar y *afirmó que el baremo de ingresos que se exige “para traer a un hijo a España” es desproporcionado en este momento*. Comentó, además, que los beneficiarios de la Renta Garantizada, una ayuda autonómica, no pueden salir de Castilla y León salvo excepciones como problemas de extrema gravedad, lo que calificó de inhumano.

Al igual que el representante de la colonia peruana de Segovia, José Benjamín Vargas, o Veselina Marinova, que se encontraba entre el público y pertenece a la amplia comunidad búlgara de Segovia, hizo referencia a situaciones de discriminación que, en el caso de los musulmanes se ha agravado con el rechazo a esta población a raíz de atentados terroristas como el de Barcelona, que El Mizeb quiso recalcar “no tienen que ver nada con la religión aunque se escuden en ella”.

La clausura corrió a cargo de la secretaria de Migraciones de CCOO de Castilla y León, Cristina de la Torre Sanz, quien en declaraciones a El Adelantado comentó que esta jornada plantea retos como “conseguir mejorar la situación laboral de las personas extranjeros por beneficio para ellas y para sus familias, porque la mayor parte son jóvenes con menores a su cargo, y en beneficio de la ciudadanía en general, porque la marginación lo único que hace es crear bolsas de pobreza y problemas de cohesión social”.

Para Comisiones es un reto “porque las cifras nos avalan”, añade De la Torre y enumera que los inmigrantes, que suponen el 5% de la población de Castilla y León y el 10% de la de Segovia —la provincia con mayor porcentaje de población extranjera de la Comunidad—, sufren mucho más el desempleo que la población autóctona (casi diez puntos porcentuales más de desempleo en el caso de los extracomunitarios, los procedentes de países que no pertenecen a la UE).

Otro dato “alarmante” que señala esta responsable de CCOO es la brecha salarial, ya que el salario medio de las personas extranjeras es en Castilla y León de 14.000 euros anuales frente a los 21.300 de los españoles.

Asimismo, la siniestralidad laboral es más elevada. Todo esto, unido a que viven situaciones laborales que generan menos derechos sociales —trabajo más precario— les obliga a acudir a la protección social, a subsidios.

“Se trata de atajar esta situación, según comenta De la Torre que apunta también a que esta situación de precariedad deriva de los sectores laborales en los que están empleados: empleo doméstico, hostelería y sector agrario, sobre todo, “donde hay mucho infraempleo, desregulación y los contratos no se ajustan a la realidad”.

Conclusiones
CCOO tiene en todas las provincias de Castilla y león un CITE (un servicio gratuito que funciona como centro de asesoramiento e información a personas extranjeras) y un Observatorio Sindical de las Migraciones. El responsable provincial del sindicato, Alejandro Blázquez avanza que de esta jornada técnica se extraerán conclusiones que serán divulgadas para contribuir a mejorar la situación de los inmigrantes segovianos.

Gestión de la diversidad
Cristina de la Torre, secretaria de Migraciones de CCOO Castilla y León, al hablar de discriminación hacia los trabajadores extranjeros, afirma que “estamos ante una situación de mucho mito y mucho prejuicio que no se ve contrastado con los datos, y eso nos pasa a toda la ciudadanía en general y al empresariado le sucede lo mismo, como puede ocurrir en el centro de trabajo con los propios trabajadores”.

Ante esta situación, desde CCOO proponen medidas de gestión de la diversidad, para las personas extranjeras puedan acceder a puestos de trabajo que en principio no les son ofertados y ellos mismos a veces se ponen trabas a la hora de acudir a entrevistas porque piensan que no van a ser admitidos y, por otro lado, dirigidas hacia la población extranjera que ya está en centros de trabajo para que haya mayor cohesión dentro de las plantillas y el origen o la nacionalidad no sea obstáculo a la convivencia.

Uno de los mitos es la educación porque el 15% de los extranjeros que residen en Castilla y León son universitarios y el 32% tiene estudios secundarios. Sin embargo, no son pocas las trabas (largos plazos de tramitación, costes, etc.) para la homologación de títulos._


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Dic 2017)

Que ya sabemos que eres muy pedante, muy pelota de la izquierda y que la culpas de la inmigración es del PP porque tu lo digas.


----------



## Turgot (25 Dic 2017)

_*Un centenar de colegios de Castilla y León, en riesgo de convertirse en «guetos» educativos*
El Gobierno regional pondrá en marcha un plan específico en 20 centros para mejorar sus resultados
M. ANTOLÍN
18/12/2017 09:07h
Actualizado:
18/12/2017 11:32h

El Procurador del Común fue de los primeros en dar la voz de alarma. Castilla y León debía trabajar para impedir los «centros-gueto» -aquellos en los que se concentra un elevado porcentaje de estudiantes de minorías étnicas, inmigrantes, o en riesgo de exclusión- para evitar la segregación y la diferenciación social. Ochenta colegios de la Comunidad están en proceso de «guetización» y en otros veinte el número de este tipo de alumnado es ya muy alto *-en algunos llega al cien por cien-*. Por eso, además de actuar en los que se encuentran a un paso, para aquellos en los que la situación es ya muy complicada la Junta de Castilla y León aplicará este curso un plan especial para intentar evitar que sigan por ese camino.

A esa veintena de colegios los ha llamado «centros 2030», la mayoría de ellos se encuentran en Valladolid y Salamanca -nueve y cinco, respectivamente-, mientras que otros tres están en la provincia de León; dos, en Zamora, y uno, en Palencia. Por lo general, todos presentan resultados académicos por debajo de la media. Así que, para poder terminar con esa dinámica y atraer también a otro tipo de alumnado, necesitan más planificación y «flexibilidad» del sistema, así como «medidas compensadoras y de enriquecimiento» para la consecución de los objetivos que están marcados para todos los colegios, asegura la Junta de Castilla y León. Todo ello para tratar de alcanzar una verdadera educación inclusiva, a la que en numerosas ocasiones se ha referido el consejero de Educación, Fernando Rey, y para conseguir que la «educación sea un factor de cambio hacia la equidad y no de reproducción de desigualdades».

«Me niego a que la pobreza se herede y de ahí la importancia de la educación»
El propio responsable del área educativa se mostró tajante en el inicio del curso escolar en este sentido: «Me niego a que la pobreza se herede y de ahí la importancia de la educación».


De forma piloto ya se pusieron en marcha algunas acciones el año pasado en el colegio Miguel Íscar de Valladolid y este curso la intención es extenderlas a esos veinte. Está previsto que próximamente se apruebe una normativa específica para estos colegios.

Más profesorado
Entre las acciones que se plantean, se encuentra más flexibilidad en la dotación de recursos: el profesorado podrá exceder en número y especialidades a lo establecido con carácter general y se buscará que los docentes permanezcan en el centro el mayor tiempo posible bajo la filosofía «un equipo, un centro» para que pueda dar continuidad al proyecto. Tendrán también una formación especial. Proponen, además, un «ambicioso programa de actividades complementarias» para los alumnos como visitas, excursiones o la promoción del intercambio de los estudiantes a otros entornos, según la Consejería de Educación.

El trabajo que suele realizar el Equipo de Orientación Educativa y Psicopedagógica será mayor en los colegios incluidos en este plan que el que se realiza en otros lugares. Serán fundamentales lo que se denominan «programas de mediación» como «nexo» entre diferentes culturas para entender mejor el contexto. Habrá más flexibilidad en cuanto a innovación: ellos tendrán prioridad en relación al equipamiento tecnológico que permita a los profesores desarrollar métodos novedosos, pero también garantizar al alumnado el acceso a las nuevas tecnologías. Al contrario que en colegios que no pasen por esta situación, habrá menos rigidez para la organización del alumnado en grupos, «con la única limitación del principio de inclusión educativa».

«Lo que queremos los centros es que los niños adquieran un nivel académico bueno para poder afrontar el instituto y el Bachillerato»
La intención es poder aportar una «ayuda extra», de manera que sus alumnos puedan tener «las mismas oportunidades que el resto», asegura la directora general de Innovación y Equidad Educativa, Pilar González. Se busca también «eliminar etiquetas» y que este tipo de colegios, gracias a los apoyos que van a tener, puedan atraer a otros alumnos de cara a una educación más inclusiva, que es la meta de los objetivos para el desarrollo para 2030.

Educación, única forma de acabar con la exclusión
Uno de los centros educativos que ha mantenido una reunión con el consejero de Educación para analizar la situación es el colegio Allúe Morer. Situado en el barrio de las Delicias de Valladolid, cuentan con 166 alumnos. De ellos, el 73 por ciento son de etnia gitana, el 4 por ciento de población que no representa a minorías y el resto inmigrantes. Este año se incorporarán al plan 2030 que la Junta de Castilla y León ha puesto en marcha para colegios de este tipo y así se lo han comunicado.

«Son necesarios apoyos para que estos niños puedan mejorar sus resultados académicos y también se va a prestar un respaldo a nivel social», explica su directora, Henar Rubion. «Lo que queremos los centros es que los niños adquieran un nivel académico bueno para poder afrontar el instituto y el Bachillerato», asegura. Y es que, en su opinión, «la única forma de acabar con la exclusión social es la educación».

Estos niños, por su situación, «no tienen una infraestructura para poder afrontar el estudio», por eso necesitan apoyo, defiende. Precisamente, por eso va a «luchar» su directora para que «puedan tener las mismas oportunidades que el resto, porque son niños igual que los demás».

Henar Rubio está a la espera de conocer la normativa que publicará el Gobierno autonómico, pero, por lo que ha podido conocer ya sobre las acciones que plantea la Junta, la intención es aportar al centro orientadores e incluso un equipo psicopedagógico. Por el momento, ya van a poner en marcha algunas actividades por la tarde para el alumnado, indica, y más adelante seguirán con la aplicación de las medidas que, quizá, consigan atraer a más familias del barrio. Asegura, además, que en el caso concreto de este centro no hay problemas con los padres y hay profesores que están muy implicados e incluso han preferido permanecer en este colegio en lugar de irse a otro.

Antes de que la Junta diese el paso de poner en marcha el programa específico, ellos ya avanzaron y tomaron algunas medidas. Por ejemplo, este colegio tiene desde hace años junto a la Orquesta Sinfónica de Castilla y León (Oscyl) una famosa banda bajo el nombre «In crescendo».

«Hay que acabar con los prejuicios»
En el Barrio España de Valladolid se encuentra el centro de Infantil y Primaria Miguel Íscar. Ellos han sido los primeros en los que el Gobierno autonómico ha aplicado de manera piloto las medidas especiales para los centros que tienen un alto porcentaje de colectivos en riesgo de exclusión social. Aquí prácticamente el cien por cien de sus 42 alumnos es de etnia gitana, explica su director ,Juan Ignacio Diazdegeras, que, pese a que este es su primer curso como máximo responsable del colegio, asegura que desde el año pasado el centro está dando un vuelco y ya está dando pasos en favor de la inclusión. Pero hay que continuar trabajando por la misma senda para terminar, por ejemplo, con el problema de absentismo que hoy tienen.

Intentan adaptarse a las características del alumnado y a su contexto y así planifican el proceso de enseñanza. Se les ha dotado de mayor equipamiento y también se ha dado un lavado de cara al centro -actualmente están en obras y se está construyendo un parque-. En Educación Primaria siempre hay dos profesores en el aula, uno de ellos de apoyo, y la trabajadora social que antes sólo acudía algunos días ahora trabaja de forma continua en el centro. «Esto es una ventaja de cara a la comunicación directa con las familias y sus problemáticas», reconoce. Uno de los empeños de este colegio es abrirse a la sociedad -ya han comenzado a hacer actividades conjuntas con algunas asociaciones-, que puedan conocer las instalaciones, ver su potencial y «terminar con los prejuicios» que ahora mismo acompañan al nombre de este colegio vallisoletano y que no responden a la «realidad actual». «Tenemos los mismos problemas que el resto de colegios y los padres también se preocupan por lo mejor para sus hijos», explica.

Entre sus próximos proyectos, un huerto y una radio escolar que pondrán en marcha. Todo, por el objetivo final de «normalizar» la situación y poder contar con un alumnado «heterogéneo», asegura Diazdegeras. «Será un camino largo, pero confío en que la gente conozca y vea el gran potencial que tenemos como centro», concluye_.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Dic 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> No es que el lo diga, es que la realidad es que el PP con tal de inflar la burbuja permitió regularizaciones con un abono de transporte. Esto se lo debemos a Mariano como también le debemos haber nacionalizado más musulmanes que nadie y meternos el islam en la escuela pública



Dime cuantos y donde ha estado metiendo el islam


----------



## Barruno (25 Dic 2017)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Aznar cuando trajo los inmigrantes estos no tenían más derecho que a trabajar, fue Zapatero el que les dió papeles para todos, pagas, paro y más derechos que a los españoles y por eso no se van de España ni a tiros, con la política de Aznar en cuanto no hubiera trabajo se tendrían que largar, por qué aquí no tiene que tener ningún derecho un inmigrante que no trabaja, que los soporten y les den pagas en sus paises de origen sus compatriotas.



Uno los trajo y el otro les dió derechos.
Cooperadores necesarios.

Tanto PP como PSOE han sido y son el cancer de España.

Luego pasará lo que pasará, que a algunos se les hinchará las pelotas estallará todo.

Se han cargado a este gran pais.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 08:38 ----------




Turgot dijo:


> ”.
> 
> Para Comisiones es un reto “porque las cifras nos avalan”, añade De la Torre y enumera que los inmigrantes, que suponen el 5% de la población de Castilla y León y el 10% de la de Segovia —la provincia con mayor porcentaje de población extranjera de la Comunidad—, .[/I]



10% de la poblacion.
Si contamos los ya nacionalizados... el 20% seguro.

Señores, el partido está perdido ya. Soros ha ganado.

Gracias Pp, gracias Psoe.


----------



## favelados (25 Dic 2017)

100% de alumnos gitanos



> En Educación Primaria siempre hay dos profesores en el aula, uno de ellos de apoyo, y la trabajadora social que antes sólo acudía algunos días ahora trabaja de forma continua en el centro. «Esto es una ventaja de cara a la comunicación directa con las familias y sus problemáticas», reconoce



Mejor que el profesor de apoyo lleve pistola y a la trabajadora social que han interpuesto de parapeto ante las familias la acompañen un par de seguratas...


----------



## Barruno (25 Dic 2017)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Dime cuantos y donde ha estado metiendo el islam



Por favor.
¿acabas de salir de una cueva?
En tiempos de Aznar entró todo el mundo, y Zp les regularizó con posterioridad.

Bienvenido al bipartidismo.

Vaya truco, ehhh
Winwin


----------



## wanamaker (25 Dic 2017)

Todos los votantes sois culpables de esta situacion. Todos.
Que jugueis al "y tu mas", no os quita ni un cachito de culpa.
Ale, que en vuestra conciencia quede.


----------



## Turgot (25 Dic 2017)

Noticia del diario quebrado por Cebrián

_*España, un país sin guetos para musulmanes*
La comunidad islámica reclama que el Estado cumpla el Acuerdo de Cooperación de 1992 para afianzar su integración
Otros700ConéctateConéctateImprimir
JOSÉ MARCOS
Twitter
Madrid 28 AGO 2017 - 00:02	CEST


*En España había poco más de 200.000 musulmanes a principios de los años noventa, Ceuta y Melilla incluidas. *Desde entonces, *los miembros de esta comunidad han multiplicado casi por 10 su población hasta rozar los dos millones de personas, de los que más de 800.000 tienen la nacionalidad española.* Condición que *cada año adquieren un promedio de 15.000 a 20.000 ciudadanos *(187.296 desde 2008). “Que ya la mitad de musulmanes sean españoles entre conversos, descendientes de los primeros inmigrantes procedentes de países principalmente magrebíes, etcétera, permite hablar de una primera generación de musulmanes españoles”, destaca Jordi Moreras, antropólogo y especialista en islam en Europa._


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Dic 2017)

> ellos tendrán prioridad en relación al equipamiento tecnológico que permita a los profesores desarrollar métodos novedosos, pero también garantizar al alumnado el acceso a las nuevas tecnologías.



o sea, las tablets para los gitanos e inmigrantes.


----------



## enladrillador (25 Dic 2017)

Entre gitanos, inmigrantes y andaluces este pais se va A PIQUE.


----------



## Turgot (26 Dic 2017)

_*La Rioja recupera su atractivo para los inmigrantes tras la fuga por la crisis*






En la primera mitad del año vinieron a la región 1.152 extranjeros mientras que 934 personas dejaron la comunidad para residir en otros países
Carmen Nevot
CARMEN NEVOTLogroño
Viernes, 15 diciembre 2017, 09:06
2
La Rioja vuelve a tener tirón para los extranjeros y recupera su atractivo para los inmigrantes que regresaron a sus países durante los años de crisis. Ésta es la conclusión que se extrae del último informe de Migraciones relativo al primer semestre de este año que ayer difundió el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). De acuerdo con este documento, el saldo migratorio con el extranjero fue 218, es decir, a esta región procedentes de otros países llegaron 218 personas más que las que se fueron. En concreto, vinieron 1.152 y salieron de España desde esta comunidad 934.

El dato de este primer semestre apuntala una tendencia que comenzó en el segundo semestre del 2015. Entonces el año acabó con un tímido repunte del saldo migratorio con el extranjero -tan sólo vinieron cinco personas más que las que se fueron- y continuó con más fuerza los meses siguientes. La Rioja recuperaba así el tono perdido durante los años de crisis, en los que se produjo un éxodo masivo de la población extranjera. En seis años, según los datos del INE, se fueron más de 20.000 extranjeros.


En la práctica el retorno es cosa del pasado y los extranjeros que convierten a La Rioja en su destino vienen, sobre todo, de Rumanía. En los primeros seis meses de este año, 199 procedían de este país del este, 170 de Marruecos, 104 de Colombia y 62 de Portugal.

Además de este movimiento de población, el último informe del INE también recoge el saldo migratorio interautonómico y en este capítulo La Rioja no sale tan bien parada. Siguen siendo más los que se van que los que llegan. En el mismo periodo que analiza el documento, se fueron 1.773 y vinieron 1.644 personas de otras regiones de España. Así las cosas el saldo migratorio fue negativo (129), un resultado que se repite, salvo raras excepciones, año tras año.

Teniendo en cuenta estos datos, además del saldo vegetativo negativo (-290) del primer semestre del año, a 1 de julio pasado la población de La Rioja se redujo en 201 personas (-0,06%) al pasar de los 312.624 habitantes que había a 1 de julio del 2016 a los 312.423 de este año._

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 16:36 ----------




Turgot dijo:


> Desde el 2011 la población inmigrante esta estancada o incluso ha disminuido ligeramente.
> 
> Estad atentos si el desempleo sigue bajando, cuando el paro vuelva a estar sobre el 17-18% (que es un putísima mierda) , el PP meterá una segunda oleada de inmigrantes.
> 
> En España el problema aún no esta a niveles europeos. No digais que no estais avisados.



Me autocito, porque tenía razón


----------



## Turgot (27 Dic 2017)

_*Convocadas las ayudas de inmigración para proyectos integrales, parciales e interculturales*
CASTILLA Y LEóN Actualizado 27/12/2017 08:31
El Bocyl recoge las órdenes auspiciadas por la Consejería de Presidencia para las que se contempla una dotación de 328.000 euros.

La Consejería de Presidencia de Castilla y León ha publicado en el Boletín Oficial de Castilla y León (Bocyl), las órdenes por las que se convocan las ayudas en materia de inmigración para la realización de proyectos integrales, parciales e interculturales dirigidas a entidades locales, entidades sin ánimo de lucro y asociaciones de inmigrantes para el año 2018.

Son tres convocatorias de subvenciones que se han articulado para la financiación de proyectos de distinta naturaleza, con el objetivo de facilitar la integración de la población inmigrante en Castilla y León.

El importe total convocado asciende a 328.000 euros, destinados a proyectos integrales de personas inmigrantes, a la realización de proyectos parciales y a la ejecución de proyectos interculturales.

En el caso de las convocatorias para la realización de proyectos integrales y parciales, podrán acceder a las mismas entidades locales, entidades sin ánimo de lucro y asociaciones de inmigrantes, siendo necesario en el caso de querer optar a la línea de subvenciones para proyectos integrales que el solicitante sea entidad titular de un centro integral en Castilla y León. Este año, en ambas líneas se tendrá en cuenta a la hora de valorar los proyectos el hecho de que los mismos se realicen en núcleos rurales o bien beneficien de forma particular a la población de estos núcleos.

Respecto a los proyectos parciales, se concreta en la convocatoria de subvenciones qué proyectos serán susceptibles de financiación: formación del castellano, formación para la obtención del informe de esfuerzo de integración, formación en materia de intermediación intercultural y labores de intermediación cultural propiamente dicha.

RECOMENDADO

Además, por segundo año consecutivo, se convoca una línea de subvenciones específicamente dirigida a asociaciones de inmigrantes para que lleven a cabo proyectos interculturales.

El plazo para la presentación de solicitudes en el caso de subvenciones para proyectos integrales y parciales concluye el 17 de enero y en el caso de subvenciones para proyectos interculturales, el 7 de febrero.

De acuerdo con los últimos datos publicados por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística, en la actualidad se encuentran empadronados en Castilla y León 128.633 extranjeros (el 5,26 % de la población total)._


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Dic 2017)

¿Intermediación intercultural? 

Mi cultura no es negociable, o se adaptan o veremos. 

La sharia no es cultura.


----------



## Turgot (29 Dic 2017)

_*Burgos lidera Castilla y León en población inmigrante y extranjeros afiliados*






27/12/2017 15:22
Burgos, 27 dic (EFE).- Burgos es la provincia de Castilla y León con más población inmigrante y la que tiene más población extranjera afiliada a la Seguridad Social, según datos del estudio sobre inmigración y empleo realizado por el Instituto Tecnológico de Castilla y León (ITCYL).

En rueda de prensa, el director del ITCL, José María Vela, ha precisado que, según el estudio, encargado por la Confederación de Asociaciones Empresariales de Burgos, pese a que la población inmigrante se ha reducido este año un 5,16% respecto a 2016 en esa provincia, sigue siendo la que tiene más extranjeros de Castilla y León, con 24.235 censados.

Además, es la que cuenta con más inmigrantes afiliados a la seguridad, con 12.290, que suponen el 21,77% del total de la comunidad autónoma.

En su opinión, estos datos se deben a que hay mayor demanda de mano de obra en la industria y en el sector agrario, donde encuentran trabajo la mayor parte de los inmigrantes, además de un menor índice de paro.

En la presentación, el gerente provincial del E-CYL, Fernando Millán, ha aludido a datos de un estudio realizado por Comisiones Obreras para señalar que la población extranjera en Castilla y León, que son 121.000 personas, incluye 20.320 parados, que suponen el 13 por ciento del total.

Ha contrastado estos datos con su mayor facilidad para acceder a empleos, ya que el año pasado acumularon 186.000, que son más del 15 por ciento del total de la comunidad, pero solo accedieron al 7% de las acciones formativas.

Millán ha explicado que la razón es que no pueden acceder a muchas acciones formativas por la "complejidad y dificultad" para convalidar sus estudios, un trámite que depende del Ministerio de Educación, pese a que de los 121.000 inmigrantes que hay en Castilla y León el 15% tiene estudios universitarios y el 32% estudios secundarios con titulación específica.

En el estudio del ITCL se advierte también el riesgo que esa falta de capacitación supondrá en el futuro para *que los inmigrantes puedan trabajar en la llamada "cuarta revolución industrial"*, relacionada con la robótica y la automatización.

José María Vela ha opinado que sería necesario empezar a trabajar ya para la capacitación de los inmigrantes para los nuevos trabajos que surjan en la denominada "Industria 4.0", aunque también ha advertido de la dificultad para que accedan a esa formación cuando hay algunos empleos que ni siquiera están aún diseñados.

Ha explicado que esa "revolución" no será inmediata y afectará menos a procesos de carácter más social, como la ayuda a ancianos y personas con discapacidad, y a otros empleos que requieran la manipulación de objetos irregulares, como los trabajos del hogar.

En cuanto al perfil de los inmigrantes, Millán ha señalado que más del 80% de la población extranjera que reside en Burgos está en edad de trabajar, un porcentaje mucho más alto que el de la población española, con edad media más avanzada.

Además, ha asegurado que se empiezan a apreciar "síntomas de recuperación del empleo para inmigrantes" porque de los más de 80 empleos del catálogo de ocupaciones de difícil cobertura que se creó en 2005 para facilitar la incorporación de inmigrantes a esos puestos de trabajo, que se suprimió con la crisis económica, hay más de 30 de trabajos en los que una vez se recupere algo más el empleo "seguramente se valorará volver a activar este sistema".

Estos listados de ocupaciones de difícil cobertura son provinciales y, aunque en este momento están paralizados, son evaluados cada trimestre, a través de cuatro indicadores, por una comisión de la que forman parte representantes de la administración laboral, la confederación de empresarios y los sindicatos UGT y CCOO. EFE_


----------



## Turgot (31 Dic 2017)

_*La riqueza de la Murcia multicultural*













Los representantes de las asociaciones de inmigrantes residentes en el municipio toman la palabra en el Salón de Plenos, con motivo del Día Internacional del Migrante
La riqueza de la Murcia multicultural
El alcalde de Murcia, José Ballesta, junto a la concejal de Derechos Sociales, Conchita Ruiz, y miembros de la Corporación municipal, recibió hoy en el Salón de Plenos a los representantes de las Asociaciones de Inmigrantes residentes en el municipio de Murcia, con motivo del Día Internacional del Migrante, que se conmemoró este pasado lunes.

Al acto acudieron miembros de la Federación de Asociaciones Africanas de Murcia (FAAM), Asociación de Senegaleses, Migraciones de CC OO, Asociación de Africanos, Asociación Mundo de Culturas, Asociación de Mali, Asociación Fassoton de Mali, Asociación de Ucranianos, Asociación Rumiñahui, Asociación de Venezolanos, Asociación Murcia Acoge, Asociación Columbares, Fundación Cepaim, Caritas, Asociación murciana Neri por los inmigrantes, ACCEM, Asociación Intercultural Raíces, Asociación Nigeria, Asociación de Residentes Extranjeros en la Región, Asociación Ghana y Asociación Raíces Bolivianas.

“Las migraciones son una parte imprescindible de la historia de la humanidad y hoy reconocemos las contribuciones culturales, económicas y sociales realizadas por millones de migrantes y reivindicamos la igualdad de todos los seres humanos”, señaló José Ballesta, quien recordó que “Murcia, a lo largo de su historia, ha sido una tierra de acogida y ha sabido tratar con respeto y generosidad al que viene de fuera; unos valores simbolizados en la imagen de la matrona que preside la fachada del Palacio del Almudí”.

Actualmente, más del 3 por ciento de la población mundial se agrupa bajo la denominación de población migrante, un dato que expresando en términos absolutos significa que más de 200 millones de personas se han visto obligadas a abandonar su lugar de origen.

En Murcia son cerca de 50.000 las personas de origen extranjero que residen en el municipio, lo que representa un 11% de la población total. El Ayuntamiento, a través de la Concejalía de Derechos Sociales, trabaja por la integración y eliminación de las barreras, a través del apoyo a la escolaridad, el movimiento asociativo y la formación a las personas inmigrantes. 

Integración y convivencia

El Ayuntamiento de Murcia ha logrado conformar una extensa red de servicios y proyectos destinados a la prevención de la exclusión social del colectivo inmigrante así como a la promoción e inserción social del mismo en este municipio. A través de la Concejalía de Derechos Sociales, el Ayuntamiento financia a entidades sociales no lucrativas para el desarrollo de actuaciones de integración social dirigidas a la población inmigrante con los siguientes objetivos:

- Informar, asesorar y orientar a la población inmigrante.

- Favorecer la integración de la población inmigrante en la sociedad de acogida.

- Garantizar unas condiciones de vida digna con medidas orientadas a la primera acogida y apoyo en el alojamiento.

- Atención y apoyo a menores inmigrantes.

- Prevención de la violencia de género entre la población inmigrante.

- La promoción del asociacionismo y la consolidación y expansión de entidades de inmigrantes potenciando la consolidación de servicios hacia la comunidad y grupos de autoayuda.

- Favorecer la interrelación entre diferentes grupos y colectivos, con el entorno, que favorezcan el respeto y la mutua comprensión, que promuevan la convivencia y las dinámicas participativas en la comunidad.

- Promover iniciativas de información, sensibilización y dinamización que potencien el reconocimiento y apreciación de la diversidad cultural, la difusión de los valores del respeto y la convivencia, la igualdad de oportunidades y la no discriminación.

- Fomentar el conocimiento y la promoción de elementos de identidad como mecanismos de reconocimiento y de expresión cultural de los grupos y comunidades, con vistas a la integración en un marco de cohesión social y en un contexto de pluralidad cultural.

- Favorecer la intermediación para el acceso a los servicios, a los recursos y equipamientos sociales y para la participación de personas y colectivos de inmigrantes en los diferentes ámbitos de la vida ciudadana.

- Ofrecer iniciativas de información, de formación y de apoyo social con vistas a la integración en la sociedad de acogida de personas y familias recién llegadas, que provienen de otros países y/o contextos culturales._


----------



## Ludovicus (31 Dic 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> No es que el lo diga, es que la realidad es que el PP con tal de inflar la burbuja permitió regularizaciones con un abono de transporte. Esto se lo debemos a Mariano como también le debemos haber nacionalizado más musulmanes que nadie y meternos el islam en la escuela pública



Pero eso a ti, como progresista partidario del multiculturalismo y anti-islamófobo, te parecerá cojonudo, ¿no?


----------



## qe12 (31 Dic 2017)

Putos peperros vendepatrias, la hez de la tierra.


----------



## fredesvindo (31 Dic 2017)

Al al no saber que hacer, ni que escribir, solo sabeis haceis el gilipollas


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (1 Ene 2018)

Ya habéis visto los primeros nacidos del 2018 en España. A disfrutar lo votado, como buenos españoles y muy mucho españoles.

Ah, y no sólo fue eso... el gobierno de Aznar también creó la burbuja inmobiliaria y la quiebra de la economía. Lo dicho: a disfrutar lo votado.


----------



## Turgot (1 Ene 2018)

De caso aislado, que a los regres os encanta

_*Preocupación entre los españoles por el hecho de que la mayoría de los primeros nacidos en España en 2018 sean de familias inmigrantes*
Así se han indignado en las redes sociales.

Por Gonzalo G. Sainz - 1 de enero de 20181110

Publicidad


Como suele ser habitual en Año Nuevo, se ha hecho público los primeros bebés nacidos en este 2018 en nuestro país.

En Cataluña, los primeros bebés en nacer son de origen inmigrante, algo que ha indignado a numerosos ciudadanos de Cataluña.




Publicidad


Raisa Ioana, de origen rumano, Oyane, de origen africano y Siraj, de padres marroquíes, han sido los primeros en nacer en tierras catalanas, algo que ha preocupado a muchos, puesto que aseguran “que dentro de unos años los extranjeros serán mayoría en España”.

“Occidente se va a la mierda, menuda sorpresa”, decía un usuario en las redes sociales.

“La diferencia que los de procedencia de inmigración y sobre todo ilegal se les paga y subvenciona todo. Por eso la natalidad de España es de risa, además de como han dicho antes solo estamos para trabajar la mitad de España para regalar dinero a la otra mitad”, seguían con los comentarios.

“España debe ponerse las pilas. Con el paso de los años, los españoles estaremos superados por los inmigrantes”.

“El Gobierno debe comenzar a promover la natalidad entre los españoles. Sin ayudas y sin facilidades no podremos tener hijos. Los extranjeros sí tienen pagas”, decían.

En el resto de España también destaca la presencia de bebés de familias inmigrantes
En Cantabria, el primer bebé nacido es de origen senegalés. Aún no tiene nombre pero se sabe que ha pesado 3,210 kilos.

En Murcia, uno de los primeros en llegar ha sido Nassim, un niño de padres magrebíes que ha nacido a las 00:55 horas, por detrás de una murciana llamada Carmen María Cervantes.

En Baleares, al igual que en otras comunidades autónomas, uno de los primeros bebés también es de origen marroquí, llamada Jana Nassiri.

En la Comunidad Valenciana, el primer bebé fue Faryal, seguido de Saliha, también de origen extranjero.
_

Recordad que el PP ha gobernado trece de lo últimos veinte años (cuando empezó la inmigración masiva)


----------



## Turgot (4 Ene 2018)

_*PP reprocha a Jemi Sánchez que acuse al Gobierno de no atender a inmigrantes "para enmascarar su incompetencia"* 

El grupo municipal del PP en Granada ha reprochado a la concejal granadina de Derechos Sociales, Jemi Sánchez (PSOE), que acuse al Gobierno de no atender a 52 inmigrantes subsaharianos "sólo para enmascarar su incompetencia". ECO Poca actividad social ¿QUÉ ES ESTO? 0 0 EUROPA PRESS. 29.12.2017 En una nota de prensa, el coordinador del grupo 'popular', Juan Antonio Fuentes, ha rechazado "categóricamente" las "inadmisibles" palabras de la responsable socialista de Derechos Sociales, que "sabe que fue la que no cumplió con sus obligaciones". Asimismo, Fuentes ha resaltado que el contingente llegó en autobús desde Motril, cosa de la que estaba informado el gobierno que preside el alcalde Francisco Cuenca. "Si sabiendo eso no les atendieron de forma digna, la culpa es suya", ha agregado el edil del PP. "No vamos a tolerar de ninguna manera que se desentiendan de una manera tan mezquina de sus responsabilidades y traten de acusar al Gobierno central", ha indicado el coordinador del grupo municipal del PP, al que "consta que la Subdelegación del Gobierno en la provincia hizo todo lo que estuvo en su mano". Para el concejal, se trata de otra de las muchas "cortinas de humo" con las que el gobierno de Cuenca intenta "tapar su falta de actividad y de gestión", aunque con el agravante de que esta "incompetencia" que ahora se ha puesto de manifiesto se quiere trasladar a una administración, gobernada por el PP, "que se podrá equivocar, pero que en este caso es evidente que ha hecho todo lo que estaba dentro de sus responsabilidades". "Estamos acostumbrados a las mentiras de Jemi Sánchez, de Francisco Cuenca y de todos los componentes del equipo de gobierno socialista, pero en este caso han ido aún más lejos porque tratan de hacer ver que el PP se ha desentendido de algo tan delicado como la atención a unas personas que han llegado a nuestro país", ha señalado Juan Antonio Fuentes. "Si alguien ha dejado de prestar atención no hemos sido nosotros, ha sido el incompetente gobierno local socialista que tenemos la desgracia de soportar día a día", ha finalizado Fuentes._


----------



## Turgot (5 Ene 2018)

La Cadena SER en 2008

_*El PP legalizó inmigrantes con facturas de comida*
Un marroquí consiguió la legalización de sus papeles presentando la factura de una comida y un compatriota suyo logró como prueba de permanencia en España una foto de un periódico de Almería que le había retratado






Solicitud de trabajo presentada el 30 de marzo de 2000. Los datos han sido borrados para mantener la privacidad del inmigrante que la solicitó.






Datos de la factura con fecha 17 de marzo de 1999 que fue presentada para luego regularizar su situación. Los datos del cliente han sido borrados para mantener su anonimato.





Factura telefónica de Alcatel presentada por el marroquí que posteriormente fue legalizado. Los datos del cliente han sido borrados para mantener su anonimato.

NICOLÁS CASTELLANOCADENA SER 05/03/2008 - 14:44 h. CET
La Cadena Ser ha conocido casos llamativos en la regularización de inmigrantes, como los de un marroquí que consiguió los papeles presentando la factura de una comida o de un compatriota suyo que apareció en primera página de un periódico de Almería y le sirvió meses después como prueba de su permanencia en España durante el Gobierno popular.


Las distintas regularizaciones de inmigrantes que llevaron a cabo tanto los gobiernos del PP como la realizada por el ejecutivo socialista en 2005 han dado para muchos momentos estelares en esta campaña electoral.

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
Llegan a Tenerife dos inmigrantes fallecidos en un cayuco con otras 54 personas
Rajoy promete retomar la política económica de Rato si gana
Pizarro: "A los inmigrantes no se les integra con el trabajo, sino con la bandera"
Zapatero: "Si los inmigrantes votaran, el PP no estaría diciendo lo que está diciendo"
Del bonobús a la rueda de la bicicleta
A Ahmed nunca se le olvidará aquella comida. Fue el 17 de marzo de 1999 cuando pagó 3350 pesetas por un almuerzo en la Venta Vitorino en Aguadulce Almería. Con esa factura y con la de un teléfono móvil de la marca 'Alcatel' consiguió regularizar su situación el 30 de marzo de 2000.

Otro marroquí, de nombre Abdelatiz, tuvo una regularización totalmente mediática. El 17 de septiembre de 1999 apareció en la primera página del diario 'La Voz de Almería' detrás de una pancarta en una manifestación contra las agresiones racistas organizada por ATIME.

Con la portada y las fotografías del interior del periódico, junto al comprobante de haber pasado por urgencias del centro de salud de Vicar consiguió quitarse de encima la etiqueta de sin papeles otra regularización puesta en marcha por el PP en 2001.

Casi medio millón de regularizaciones

En las regularizaciones puestas en marcha por el PP en sus ocho años de gobierno, más de 480.000 inmigrantes pudieron normalizar su situación administrativa en España, una cifra que supone tan solo 120.000 inmigrantes regularizados menos que en esta última legislatura por los socialistas.

Rajoy ha echado en cara a Zapatero haber realizado una regularización masiva que provocó un efecto llamada, mientras que el candidato socialista ha contrarrestado enseñando el abono transportes con el que se regularizaron muchos inmigrantes en la etapa del PP, o aludiendo a la compra de la rueda de una bicicleta del último debate.[/I_


----------



## Turgot (6 Ene 2018)

_*La inmigración en España se duplica en 2017 y bate récord solo por detrás de 2006*
Interior había contado 27.253 entradas hasta mediados de diciembre frente a las 13.871 de todo 2016
L. L. CARO
Madrid
05/01/2018 19:51h
Actualizado:
05/01/2018 19:51h

«España continua viendo un alto número de inmigrantes ilegales, con 3.900 llegadas en noviembre, mas del triple que hace un año. Ha sido también el récord mensual de inmigración detectado en esta ruta desde que Frontex empezó a registrar datos en 2009». El comentario, perteneciente al último informe de la agencia europea de fronteras Frontex, resume la tendencia de este 2017 que termina, un año que pasará a la historia triste de la inmigración irregular como el segundo con mayor número de llegadas de personas a nuestro país por vías ilegales desde que se tienen registros, solo por detrás de 2006, cuando la crisis de los cayucos rumbo a las Islas Canarias elevó los ingresos por mar hasta una cifra impensable: 39.180 hombres y mujeres.

Los números oficiales del Ministerio del Interior al término de la semana 50 del año, hasta el 17 de diciembre, son que España ha recibido en conjunto, por vía marítima y terrestre a través de las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla, un total de 27.253 inmigrantes frente a los 13.871 de 2016, lo que en términos absolutos representa un crecimiento del 96,5%. Un repaso a la serie histórica da la dimensión de esta cantidad, en tanto que supera con mucho las registradas en los ejercicios anteriores a la crisis y duplica o triplica y muchos indicadores de los últimos años.

Así, en entradas totales en 2007 y 2008 se contabilizaron 19.609 y 14.634 llegadas ilegales respectivamente. A partir de ahí la presión desciende considerablemente coincidiendo con el deterioro económico de modo que en 2009 se computan 8.393 inmigrantes; 5.199 en 2010; 8.788 en 2011; 6.645 en 2012; 7.472 en 2013 y 12.037 en 2014. En el año 2015, último en que se publicó el Balance oficial de Lucha contra la Inmigración Irregular, las llegadas a España fueron ya 16.936. En 2016 habían bajado a 13.871.


La gravedad del fenómeno remite sin ningún género de dudas al acceso a las costas andaluzas de pateras, cada vez más grandes y más cargadas en lo que respecta al tramo del Mar de Alborán. Baste precisar que a mediados de octubre, los datos provisionales facilitados por la Delegación del Gobierno en esa comunidad autónoma era que se habían interceptado 11.254 inmigrantes en 500 pateras, un 151,3% más que en el ejercicio anterior, y desde entonces hasta ahora no han parado de asistirse más y más embarcaciones en un tráfico inasumible, que se ha visto beneficiado por el buen tiempo y las temperaturas estivales hasta muy avanzado noviembre.

La formula estadística del Ministerio del Interior contempla de forma conjunta las llegadas por mar al litoral peninsular y Baleares, sin hacer mayor diferenciación territorial. En este apartado se ha pasado de contabilizar 6.963 entradas en 2016 a las 20.039 de 2017 cuando estaba todavía sin terminar, lo que representa un 187% más, o si se quiere medir en términos de pateras, han crecido un 164,5%, esto es de las 441 del ejercicio anterior a las 1.167 de este.

La inflación migratoria en esta ruta ha vuelto a poner en entredicho la colaboración de Marruecos, si bien a lo largo del verano se ha documentado una importante presencia de embarcaciones e inmigrantes salidos de Argelia, que han ido a recalar a puntos de levante hasta ahora no especialmente asociados a este tráfico, caso de Murcia o de Alicante. En este contexto se circunscribe el que ha sido la mayor polémica del año relativa a la inmigración, que no es otra que la decisión del Ministerio del Interior -avalada por jueces de instrucción- de internar en la todavía sin estrenar cárcel de Archidona (Málaga) al más de medio millar de argelinos que llegaron de golpe a las costas murcianas en la tercera semana de noviembre.

Aun antes de ese hito, la aparición de pateras en aguas de Murcia había desbordando todas las estadísticas y todas la previsiones. Según los datos facilitados por la Delegación del Gobierno en la región, solo en las dos primeras semanas de octubre se habían rescatado 526 personas, cantidad que en sí misma ya igualaba los 529 salvamentos que se realizaron en estas costas durante todo 2016, los 278 de 2015; 231 de 2014; 176 de 2013 o 225 en 2012. El acumulado de 2017 en ese momento ya era de 963 entradas ilegales, 14 de ellas mujeres y 81 de personas que dijeron ser menores de edad.

El tráfico de pateras no se ha quedado ahí, sino que ha evolucionado hacia el norte, de manera que este año la provincia de Alicante se ha visto incorporada a la problemática con la detección muy frecuente en sus costas de embarcaciones con argelinos a bordo en el verano y los meses posteriores. Hasta finales de noviembre, según datos de la Subdelegación del Gobierno, las embarcaciones eran ya 49 con 356 ocupantes a bordo. El 2016 habían sido solo 14 y en 2015, cuatro.

La llegada en avalancha de las pateras argelinas deja pocas dudas sobre la entrada en acción de organizaciones criminales que trafican con seres humanos, siempre a la búsqueda de nuevas rutas donde burlar la vigilancia. En el momento álgido de la oleada, el titular de Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, se reunió el 20 de noviembre con la embajadora de Argel en España, para valorar de forma conjunta la situación y agradecerle «la rápida reacción» de las autoridades de su país para «detener de inmediato la salida masiva» de migrantes con destino a las costas españolas que se estaba registrando.

Según el Alto Comisionado de Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados (ACNUR), Los flujos y regulares de inmigrantes son mixtos, esto es, integrados por inmigrantes con motivación económica y potenciales refugiados. La Organización Internacional de las Migraciones (OIM), por su parte, ha contabilizado que al menos 222 personas han muerto o desaparecido intentando alcanzar España por el Mediterráneo, Informa Ep.

Mientras, Han seguido llegando a nuestro país refugiados, la mayoría por su propio pie y en muchos casos siguiendo vías peligrosas e irregulares como, en el caso de los sirios, la que conduce hasta Melilla a través de Argelia y Marruecos.

Este ha sido el año en que ha vencido el plazo que se dieron los estados miembros de la unión europea para reubicar en sus territorios a refugiados llegados a Grecia e Italia fundamentalmente en 2015 y reasentar a otros provisionalmente establecidos en Turquía, Líbano o Jordania, iniciativa que no sea llevado a término completamente. En este marco, España asumió la acogida de 17.337 solicitantes de asilo y refugio, de los que a finales de septiembre, fecha límite prevista para alcanzar objetivos, había trasladado a 1.983 personas, según Efe. De Grecia e Italia, se había aceptado acoger 9.323 personas en un compromiso de obligado cumplimiento, de los que llegaron 1.279. En un segundo acuerdo, los países europeos se comprometían a reasentar a refugiados que llevan varios años viviendo en campos habilitados por ACNUR en estados cercanos a las zonas de conflicto, dentro de lo cual España acordó traer a 1.449 y dentro de plazo lo hizo con 704.

No obstante, el programa de acogida no se ha detenido y a fecha 12 de diciembre, la cifra se había elevado a 2.688, mientras el Ministerio del interior sigue adelante con decenas de procedimientos a la espera de que sean tramitados para el efectivo traslado de los refugiados a España._


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (6 Ene 2018)

Sigo teniendo la impresión del agujero sin fondo que cuesta el mantenimiento de estas personas.


----------



## Turgot (6 Ene 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> 03-ene-2017
> 
> Cuando el paro baje a niveles soportables el PP meterá varios millones de inmigrantes, como que el escorpión debe picar.



Yo ya lo dije


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2018)

_*Un total de 49 inmigrantes del CETI parten hacia la península
*





En esta primera salida del Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes de 2018, han abandonado las dependencias del CETI un total de 5 asiáticos

Este jueves, día 4 de enero, se producía la primera salida de inmigrantes residentes en el Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes (CETI) de Ceuta hacia otros centros de la península, de este año 2018 que acaba de comenzar.


Así, tal y como se detallaba desde el Gabinete de Prensa de la Delegación del Gobierno en la ciudad, han sido un total de 49 los inmigrantes que partían este jueves temprano desde el puerto de Ceuta en busca de una nueva vida.


El dato más relevante, además de ser la primera salida de inmigrantes de este 2018 hacia la península, es que entre los 49 que ayer abandonaron Ceuta se encontraban 5 de origen asiático, quienes precisamente protagonizaron entre los meses de octubre y noviembre una concentración a las puertas de la Delegación del Gobierno exigiendo que se les tuviera en cuenta en estas salidas programadas con el fin de poder abandonar el CETI, indicando que prácticamente todos ellos llevaban más de un año en este centro de estancia temporal.


Desde que se produjera esta protesta, han sido hasta la fecha un total de 10 los inmigrantes asiáticos que han abandonado el CETI con rumbo a la península, ya que el 23 de noviembre, en un grupo de 48 inmigrantes que abandonaron la ciudad dos eran asiáticos, y el 20 de diciembre, entre los 15 inmigrantes que viajaron a la península, tres eran de origen asiático, a los que hay que sumar los cinco que este jueves, día 4 de enero, partían desde el puerto ceutí.


Finalmente, los integrantes de este grupo que partía este jueves de Ceuta, tal y como ha confirmado la Delegación del Gobierno, serán acogidos en diferentes centros de Andalucía y Castilla La Mancha. 


Así, con esta salida el CETI consigue descongestionar sus instalaciones, aunque todavía en estos momentos supera el máximo establecido, ya que su capacidad máxima es de 512 y hoy por hoy la ocupación ronda los 700 inmigrantes


En este sentido, *hay que recordar que un total de 1.953 inmigrantes, principalmente subsaharianos, salieron de Ceuta durante el año 2017 hacia centros de acogida de diez autonomías, gracias a los convenios que el Ministerio del Interior mantiene con diferentes organizaciones no gubernamentales.*


Hasta diez comunidades autónomas (Andalucía, País Vasco, Madrid, Cataluña, Castilla y León, Murcia, Valencia, Extremadura, Aragón y Navarra) fueron receptoras de inmigrantes desde enero a diciembre del año pasado para aliviar el Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes (CETI) de Ceuta.
Según los datos facilitados por la Delegación del Gobierno de Ceuta, desde el 1 de enero hasta el 31 de diciembre se registraron la salida de la ciudad de hasta 1.953 inmigrantes, entre ellos 73 mujeres, en un total de 30 salidas organizadas.


La salida más numerosa se produjo el 23 de febrero con la marcha de 199 inmigrantes, habiéndose registrado además cuatro salidas en enero, tres en febrero, cinco en marzo, tres en abril, dos en el mes de mayo, ninguna en junio, una en julio, tres en agosto, cuatro en septiembre, dos en octubre, una en noviembre y dos en diciembre, con una balance total de casi 2.000 personas trasladadas.


Del mismo modo hay que poner de manifiesto que *la estancia media de inmigrantes en Ceuta se ha reducido de 130-140 días a los actuales 90 días de espera para ser trasladados a la península*, indicándose igualmente que la mayor parte de los inmigrantes que salieron el pasado año hacia la península eran subsaharianos, salvo nueve de Argelia, cinco de Bangladesh, cuatro procedentes de Túnez y uno que había llegado a la ciudad desde Libia._


----------



## Turgot (10 Ene 2018)

_*El PP-A critica que la Junta "recorta" un 80% las ayudas a entidades sociales por el IRPF*
La vicesecretaria de Sociedad del Bienestar del PP-A, Ana Mestre, ha criticado este miércoles que la Junta de Andalucía "ha mermado en un 80 por ciento las subvenciones derivadas del Impuesto sobre la Renta Física de las Personas (IRPF) a las entidades sociales de la provincia y de la comunidad, tal y como refleja la resolución provisional con fecha de 5 de diciembre", transferencias que desde el año 2017 son asignadas por las comunidades y no por el Gobierno.
Comparte en Facebook Comparte en Twitter 0
10/01/2018 15:42
MÁLAGA, 10 (EUROPA PRESS)

La vicesecretaria de Sociedad del Bienestar del PP-A, Ana Mestre, ha criticado este miércoles que la Junta de Andalucía "ha mermado en un 80 por ciento las subvenciones derivadas del Impuesto sobre la Renta Física de las Personas (IRPF) a las entidades sociales de la provincia y de la comunidad, tal y como refleja la resolución provisional con fecha de 5 de diciembre", transferencias que desde el año 2017 son asignadas por las comunidades y no por el Gobierno.


Así lo ha expuesto Mestre junto a la secretaria general del PP de Málaga, Patricia Navarro, y la vicesecretaria provincial de Acción Social, Ruth Sarabia, advirtiendo de que "proyectos que estaban garantizados a través del IRPF cuando dependía del Gobierno de España pasan ahora a tambalearse, pese al compromiso de las autonomías de que debían garantizarse las iniciativas ya iniciadas".

En este punto, ha destacado que desde el PP se han sumado a las reivindicaciones de las entidades y colectivos sociales de Málaga y del resto de Andalucía, "ya que la transferencia de esta competencia a la Junta supone que estas asociaciones dejen de percibir en torno al 80 por ciento de lo que venían recibiendo en años anteriores".

También Mestre, que ha calificado este "tijeretazo" como "escandaloso", ha lamentado que "la Administración andaluza, que preside Susana Díaz, en lugar de intensificar este apoyo, recorte las ayudas a proyectos sociales imprescindibles para el bienestar de los más vulnerables, entre los que se encuentran mayores, menores, inmigrantes, personas con discapacidad o mujeres víctimas de violencia de género".

"La Junta recorta el 80 por ciento de estas partidas pese a que la cantidad consignada es la misma que recibía el Gobierno en este concepto en 2016: 39 millones de euros, pero el problema está en que el reparto ahora lo hace la Junta", ha añadido.

En este sentido, ha subrayado que "el problema es que el Gobierno andaluz ha recibido solicitudes por valor de 400 millones de euros y, en lugar de priorizar, va a repartir a un mayor número de entidades, pero cantidades que en todos los casos no cubren las necesidades de estos usuarios", ha advertido.

Es más, ha criticado que "es una acción que va contra las personas más desfavorecidas, contra el trabajo desinteresado de sus empleados y voluntarios, que dan la cara ante competencias que debería asumir la Junta, que además de no ejecutar las partidas presupuestarias resuelve en contra de estas entidades, abandonando las políticas sociales con la que debería estar comprometida al cien por cien".

"Esto se traduce --ha continuado-- en que las entidades tienen que estar mendigando lo que debería transferirle la propia Administración andaluza por la actividad que realizan y sin cuya actuación no existiría el Estado del Bienestar".

En este punto, Mestre, que ha citado a Proyecto Hombre, la Federación de Discapacitados Psíquicos, la Asociación de Alzheimer de Pizarra o la Fundación Anna O entre los colectivos afectados en Málaga, ha insistido en que "la clave está en que la Junta recorta las subvenciones que hasta ahora se estaban asignando para dar cantidades irrisorias a mayor número de asociaciones, con partidas que descienden hasta los 1.800 o los 3.000 euros", ha afeado.

De igual modo, ha informado de que "también se recortan la convocatoria de subvenciones propias del Gobierno andaluz con una merma de en torno al 75 por ciento, de manera que las entidades andaluzas han dejado de tener garantizadas, por una vía o por otra, los recursos que se les transfería años atrás".

INICIATIVA EN EL PARLAMENTO ANDALUZ

Por todo ello, ha anunciado que desde el PP-A y "atendiendo a las denuncias que estamos recibiendo, vamos a registrar una iniciativa en el Parlamento exigiendo a la Junta que saque las bases de convocatoria de subvenciones el 1 de enero, con el fin de que resuelva en abril y en mayo se empiecen a percibir"

Al respecto, ha alegado que "el pasado año convocaron en marzo ante la exigencia del PP pero no resolvieron hasta septiembre u octubre, siendo la tónica general la de convocar incluso en septiembre, por lo que se saltan un año", ha criticado.

DICIEMBRE SOLIDARIO DEL PP DE MÁLAGA

Por otro lado, la secretaria general del PP de Málaga, Patricia Navarro, ha valorado las acciones desarrolladas por la formación provincial en el marco del Diciembre Solidario, apuntando que "se han realizado una veintena de visitas a colectivos sociales, de las que deducimos, por una parte, que Málaga tiene un corazón muy grande y, por otra, las deficiencias y carencias que sufren estas entidades y en las que la Junta tiene mucha responsabilidad", ha manifestado.

Al respecto, Navarro ha resaltado que "el PP es el partido de las personas", indicando que "en diciembre aparcamos la actividad política para centrarnos en la acción social", aunque ha recordado que "estas iniciativas se vienen desarrollando durante todo el año".

En este sentido, como dato ha señalado que del almuerzo de navidad realizado el 16 de diciembre bajo el lema 'Un afiliado, un kilo', se han recogido 600 kilos de alimentos no perecederos, que serán entregados a la red de economatos sociales de Málaga, agradeciendo "su solidaridad no sólo a los representantes públicos de la formación, sino a los afiliados y simpatizantes".

Por su parte, la vicesecretaria provincial de Acción Social, Ruth Sarabia, ha puesto de manifiesto que "la política de despacho de la Junta no soluciona los problemas de estas entidades" y ha apuntado "la falta absoluta de plazas concertadas en Málaga tanto para atender a personas con discapacidad como para menores autistas o enfermos de alzheimer", indicando que, en el último caso, "apenas se cubre el 0,9 por ciento de las plazas para dar cobertura a los 15.000 pacientes de la provincia".

"Esto obliga a costear una plaza privada o a quedarse en casa, tal y como denuncian también desde la Asociación de Familiares de Pacientes de Esquizofrenia (Afenes), mientras que en el caso de los mayores, apenas el 0,3 por ciento de las plazas para estancia diurna están concertadas", ha lamentado.

De igual modo, ha indicado que "la desidia de la Administración autonómica afecta igualmente a los jóvenes ex tutelados que abandonan los centros de acogida al cumplir la mayoría de edad sin papeles, sin recursos y sin formación", apuntando que "gracias a la iniciativa de ayuntamientos como el de Málaga se crean programas específicos para atenderles y evitar que acaben en la calle".

"Los ayuntamientos y entidades se atribuyen estas actuaciones sociales ante la inacción del Gobierno andaluz que, lejos de cumplir con su competencia, les castiga recortando las subvenciones con las que deben atender a estos usuarios", ha concluido._


----------



## Maxinquaye (10 Ene 2018)

Aznar inauguró la era de derroicion pagapensionista aunque no me cuadra que fuera por la cuestion ladrillil ya que los nativos superaban en numero a los pagapensiones. El que se coronó fue Zafapuerros que fue el de papeles para todos. Tambien en 1996 fue el inicio de la derroicion de la UE cuando la vaca marina de Kohl ya no estaba ahi para pararlo y el demente de Chiracqu empezó a coquetear con el NOM para parar al FN, lo demas es historia.Cabrones.


----------



## hartman (10 Ene 2018)

El pp con la burbuja los trajo.
el psoe les dio papeles.
podemos quiere que toda africa venga aqui.
A cvudadanos se la suda.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Ene 2018)

Aznar los trajo, zp tuvo que elegir entre legalizarlos y que cotizasen, que siguieran en B o echarlos. 

Eligió mal.


----------



## Odiseus (10 Ene 2018)

El PP introdujo la inmigración masiva, el PSOE la consolidó y Podemos pide más y más.


----------



## Turgot (12 Ene 2018)

_*El Ministerio del Interior vacía la cárcel de Archidona de inmigrantes argelinos*
El Gobierno traslada a algunos de los extranjeros a los centros de internamiento situados en las localidades de Madrid y Barcelona - Las principales formaciones políticas, PSOE, IU y Ciudadanos, celebran esta última decisión de la administración
Carlos Casado 12.01.2018 | 12:03





Los autobuses en los que han sido trasladados los inmigrantes, entrando en la prisión. L. O.
Fotos de la noticia
El centro penitenciario de la localidad de Archidona, que el Gobierno central habilitó el pasado mes de noviembre de manera provisional como Centro de Internamiento de Extranjeros (CIE), se encuentra vacío desde ayer y ya no cuenta con ningún inmigrante. Así lo confirmó ayer el Ministerio del Interior.

Los 572 inmigrantes, todos ellos de nacionalidad argelina, que llegaron a ocupar esta prisión desde finales de noviembre, han sido trasladados poco a poco y ahora se procederá, según el Gobierno central, a reparar los daños que se han producido en las instalaciones para que la infraestructura pueda funcionar en las próximas semanas como Centro Penitenciario Málaga II, como estaba previsto en un principio.

«Como consecuencia de la masiva llegada de inmigrantes irregulares a las costas españolas a mediados de noviembre, una situación excepcional que no se producía en nuestro país en una década, el ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, adoptó una medida temporal y provisional para alojarlos ante lo que era una situación de emergencia humanitaria», manifestó en un comunicado el Ministerio del Interior.

La Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Andalucía avaló la decisión de los jueces de usar Archidona para alojar de forma temporal a los inmigrantes allí trasladados. «El Ministerio del Interior siempre prefirió esa solución a levantar campamentos temporales, como se ha hecho en otros países, que no garantizaban unas mínimas condiciones dignas de vida», apuntaron en la nota emitida.

Algunos de los últimos inmigrantes en salir de la cárcel, aquellos que no fueron deportados a su país de origen, fueron trasladados ayer a otros CIE de la geografía española, principalmente de Madrid y Barcelona.

La presidenta de Málaga Acoge, Arantxa Triguero, calificó esta decisión como improvisada. «Todo ha sido como respuesta a los últimos acontecimientos», dijo. Además, explicó que, aunque los extranjeros cambien de centro de internamiento, siguen contando con el mismo plazo para ser deportados a su país, el cual expira la semana que viene.

De otro lado, la Plataforma Ciudadana Contra el CIE de Archidona, a través de su portavoz, Daniel Machuca, apuntó ayer que no saben si Interior «ha terminado por reconocer que la cárcel no es el lugar más adecuado para los inmigrantes».

Por su parte, el secretario de Políticas Migratorias y Exterior del PSOE de Málaga, Antonio Yuste, consideró una buena noticia el desalojo de la cárcel de Archidona como Centro de Internamiento para Extranjeros por parte del Gobierno, pero lamentó que el Ejecutivo de Rajoy no haya actuado a tiempo para evitar «una cadena de despropósitos que han provocado diversos incidentes».

El PSOE considera que «se ha demostrado que no era el lugar ni la forma de alojar a los más de medio millar de inmigrantes llegados a las costas del sureste español» y critica que «la insensibilidad del Gobierno del PP haya tenido que tener como consecuencia el suicidio de uno de los inmigrantes recluidos».

De igual forma, el coordinador federal de IU, Alberto Garzón, felicitó a las organizaciones y colectivos sociales que «han hecho presión» contra el uso de la cárcel de Archidona como CIE. «Creo que lo que demuestra esto es que la presión política sirve y, en este caso, gracias a estos colectivos sociales y a organizaciones como IU», sostuvo.

Aun así, reconoció que su partido no comparte la posición que mantiene el Gobierno EN respuesta a la llegada de migrantes, como son las deportaciones o el «encarcelamiento» en los centros de internamiento.

Asimismo, Ciudadanos recueda que para dicho partido «la presencia de inmigrantes en Archidona sólo debía ser una medida de urgencia» dadas las «condiciones» del centro_.


----------



## Turgot (16 Ene 2018)

_*La población española consolida su crecimiento gracias a la inmigración*
La población residente en España aumentó en 21.012 personas durante el primer semestre de 2017 gracias a la llegada de extranjeros y superó los 46,5 millones de habitantes a 1 de julio, con lo que se consolida el crecimiento iniciado en 2015, con el comienzo de la recuperación económica.)
El primer semestre de 2017 reflejó un 4,5% más de defunciones y un 6,3% menos de nacimientos y un 6,3% menos de nacimientos que el mismo periodo del año anterior. Sin embargo, la llegada de inmigrantes ha permitido el aumento de la tasa de población. EFE/Alfredo Aldai
por Irene de Pablo

Así lo refleja la Estadística de Migraciones del primer semestre de 2017 difundida por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), que también refleja que ss el primer semestre desde hace más de una década en el que nacen tan pocos bebés. Entre enero y junio de ese año tan solo hubo 187.703 nacimientos, una cifra significativa porque hasta ahora siempre se han superado los 200.000 alumbramientos en la primera mitad del año. Supone un 6,3% de nacimientos menos que en el mismo período del año anterior.

Por contra, la tasa de mortalidad ha aumentado en un 4,5%, con 219.836 personas fallecidas en el primer semestre de 2017. Esto implica que el saldo vegetativo es negativo, es decir, que la tasa de mortalidad es mayor que la de natalidad, con una caída de 32.132 personas. Se trata del balance vegetativo más pronunciado en los últimos diez años.

A pesar de esto, el INE advierte que “los primeros semestres de cada año se caracterizan por tener mayor mortalidad y menor natalidad que los segundos” y serán los datos anuales definitivos los que muestren el movimiento natural de la población en este 2017 que acaba de finalizar.




El factor de la inmigración
Estos dos datos reflejan que la pirámide poblacional española se encuentra invertida, con una población progresivamente envejecida. A pesar de que esta tendencia debería dar lugar a un descenso de la población, el Informe Estadístico de Migraciones, también publicado por el INE, incide en el aumento poblacional gracias a la alta tasa de inmigración.

La población aumentó este primer semestre en 8.606 personas – alcanzando los 46.549.045 habitantes –, consolidando así un pequeño crecimiento poblacional, ya que llegaron a España 237.115 personas, mientras que únicamente salieron del país 184.189.

El aumento de población es evidente ya que el mismo ejercicio en 2016 mostraba una población de 46.450.439 habitantes, con 186.059 llegadas a España y 155.555 salidas en el primer semestre.

Sin embargo, tan solo hace cinco años la población en España era mayor. Según datos anuales del INE, en 2013 la población se situaba en 46.512.199 (con 532.303 salidas y 280.772 llegadas), y hace una década, en 2008, había 46.239.271 habitantes (con 288.432 salidas y 599.074 llegadas).


El saldo vegetativo negativo queda compensado por un saldo migratorio positivo, es decir, un mayor número de inmigrantes que de emigrantes.

Según el INE, la población de residentes en España en 2016 aumentó en 87.925 personas y se nacionalizaron 150.944 personas. Asimismo, el 18,7% de los bebés nacidos en el primer semestre de 2017 fueron de madres extranjeras.

España ha ganado habitantes por segundo año consecutivo, después de una pérdida constante de población desde 2011. Esto se debe gracias a la llegada de inmigrantes que ha compensado las bajas cifras de nacimientos.



¿Quiénes llegan a España?
La población de nacionalidad española se redujo en 24.355 personas, al igual que los españoles nacidos en España, con 55.380 nacimientos menos. Sin embargo, 41.014 personas adquirieron la nacionalidad española y “un total de 237.115 personas procedentes del extranjero establecieron su residencia en España en la primera mitad del 2017, lo que supone un crecimiento del 4,1% respecto al semestre anterior”, según apunta el INE. Por otra parte, 184.189 personas dejaron España, un 14,8% más que en el semestre anterior.

De las personas que llegaron a España, 33.028 eran españoles – y 204.087 eran extranjeros. De los que dejaron el país, 46.004 tenían nacionalidad española y de estos, 28.913 habían nacido en España.

Las nuevos residentes en España son, por otro de incremento, venezolanos (aumento del 16,6%), colombianos (6%) e italianos (3,6%). Por otra parte, los mayores descensos de población se dieron en nacionales de Ecuador, (-3,3%), Bolivia (-3,2%) y Reino Unido (-1,3%). La emigración de extranjeros se produjo especialmente en poblaciones de 20 a 49 años, con una mayor proporción de varones.



¿Adónde emigran los españoles?
La emigración de españoles en el primer semestre de 2017 aumentó un 8,8% más respecto al semestre anterior. La población de nacionalidad española que emigró eligió, en primer lugar, Reino Unido (6.323 personas se asentaron en el país), seguido de Francia (4.644 personas), EEUU (3.834) y Alemania (3.474). En menor medida también se eligieron Ecuador, Suiza, Colombia, Bélgica, México y Argentina.

Muchas personas con nacionalidad española que se fueron a Colombia y Ecuador no habían nacido en España y otros eran menores de 16 años, lo que indica un retorno de ecuatorianos y colombianos que obtuvieron la nacionalidad, junto con sus hijos nacidos en España.



Cómo ha afectado el cambio demográfico en España
Solamente siete comunidades autónomas han experimentado un crecimiento de la población: Baleares (0,84%), Comunidad de Madrid (0,46%), Canarias (0,43%), Cataluña (0,17%), Navarra (0,15%) y País Vasco (0,04%). Aquellas que han disminuido su población fueron Castilla y León (-0,50%), Extremadura (-0,43%) y Asturias (-0,41%).

Las comunidades autónomas con un saldo vegetativo positivo remarcable -en las que ha habido más nacimientos que defunciones-, han sido: Comunidad de Madrid (5.163), Murcia (1.327), Melilla (418) e Islas Baleares (301). Por otra parte, el saldo vegetativo negativo se ha manifestado con mayor crudeza en Galicia (-7.942), Castilla y León (-7.906), Comunidad Valenciana (-3.935) y Asturias (-3.882).

Los emigrantes han decidido asentarse (“saldo migratorio con el extranjero por CCAA”) principalmente en Madrid (15.699), Cataluña (11.467), Canarias (9.258) e Islas Baleares (5.339). Por el contrario, donde menos hay es en Castilla–La Mancha (-1.313), Castilla y León (-456) y Extremadura (-324).

En cuanto a los movimientos migratorios dentro de España (“saldo migratorio entre comunidades autónomas”), las comunidades autónomas favoritas han sido Madrid (8.737), Islas Baleares (3.989) y Cataluña (3.169); mientras que han seguido perdiendo población Andalucía (-7.370), Castilla y León (-3.714), Castilla – La Mancha (-2.404) y Extremadura (-2.376)._


----------



## Turgot (16 Ene 2018)

_*El PP denuncia la pérdida de 11.100 euros para la oficina de atención a los inmigrantes*
El Consell retira la ayuda al no haber presentado el Ayuntamiento la justificación económica en ocho meses
Redacción 16.01.2018 | 02:57
El grupo popular ha lamentado la pérdida de una subvención de 11.100 que la Generalitat Valenciana concedió en abril del año pasado para el funcionamiento de la oficina de atención a las personas migrantes (AMICS). La resolución de la Conselleria de Igualdad y Políticas Inclusivas por la que el consistorio pierde el derecho a cobrar la subvención se motiva en el hecho de que el gobierno local no haya presentado, ocho meses después de la concesión de la ayuda, ninguna justificación económica.

La oficina AMICS, presente en Monóvar desde el año 2011, es la oficina local de información, mediación, asesoramiento y orientación para el colectivo de personas inmigrantes. Este servicio tiene como objetivo poner a su alcance todos los recursos que la Administración y otras entidades disponen en la materia, para facilitar su integración, favoreciendo la interculturalidad y la convivencia.

Para lograr este objetivo, la Agencia AMICS presta orientación para el acceso a los sistemas educativo, laboral, sanitario, formación ocupacional y no reglada, vivienda; asesoramiento y acompañamiento en materia de integración cultural; situación y regulación legal en la Comunidad y lugar donde se puede tramitar; actividades encaminadas a favorecer la interculturalidad y convivencia entre la población inmigrante y la de acogida; programa voluntario de comprensión de la sociedad valenciana: Escuela de Acogida.


Actividades

La Agencia AMICS organiza, además, una serie de actividades de capacitación y formación entre las que se deben destacar los cursos de valenciano para extranjeros, las clases de apoyo escolar a menores, los talleres de prevención del VIH, las clases de castellano para extranjeros, los talleres de alfabetización digital o los talleres de búsqueda activa de empleo.

Desde el Partido Popular de Monóvar han calificado de «absoluta pena y barbaridad que se pierdan subvenciones en áreas tan importantes para las personas como es el Bienestar Social», al mismo tiempo que señalan que «no es la primera subvención que pierde el PSOE y por desgracia no será la última, dado su nulo interés y dedicación pese a que uno de los sueldos que se incrementó fue el de la edil de Bienestar Social», indican los populares._


----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2018)

_
1.- La comunidad de extranjeros que más ha crecido en Madrid en los últimos cinco años es la venezolana. Desde 2012 se ha duplicado. Ya son más de 35.000. Ahora son el sexto país de origen más frecuente en la capital.

2.- Los venezolanos ya son la comunidad más numerosa en los distritos de Retiro, Salamanca, Chamartín, Hortaleza, Fuencarral-El Pardo y Barajas. Los barrios donde abundan más son Valdefuentes (Hortaleza) y el fronterizo Valverde (Fuencarral-El Pardo). Allí residen la décima parte de los venezolanos de la capital. También son mayoría en cinco de los seis los barrios del distrito de Salamanca._

El PP va a dejar a la oposición venezolana sin votantes como siga así


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ene 2018)

Los ecuatorianos y otros que bajan debe ser porque los nacionalizan.

Los venezolanos no son inmigrantes, son refugees. Pagan la cuota de autónomo de 50e, cogen una Bici eléctrica del ayuntamiento, y a repartir para Glovo, Deliveroo, Uber Eats.

Hay un efecto llamada de la ostia, incluso alguno tiene trabajando en sus turnos a gente sin papeles.


----------



## Nut (19 Ene 2018)

Yo NO CONSIDERO A NINGÚN HISPANO INMIGRANTE.Son antiguos españoles que residen en la madre patria.

Ellos fueron ciudadanos españoles en su dia.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ene 2018)

Vale, te lo compro para quien se autodenomine hispano.


----------



## Kyle Reese (19 Ene 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿La bandera del centro es Bangladesh? ::
> 
> Tiene que ser un error.
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Ene 2018)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> Turgot dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿La bandera del centro es Bangladesh? ::
> ...


----------



## Linthor (20 Ene 2018)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> ¿La bandera del centro es Bangladesh? ::
> 
> Tiene que ser un error.
> 
> ...



Si es la de Bangladesh, pero como dices debe tratarse de un error. 

En el mismo gráfico adjuntado ni aparece entre las nacionalidades más frecuentes en Madrid. 







---------- Post added 20-ene-2018 at 16:22 ----------

Por cierto en esa tabla, choca un poco ver el reducido número de italianos en Madrid -nacionalidad con un gran alza en España en los últimos años-.

En Barcelona tenemos el siguiente cuadro:







Los sediciosos podrían hablar más del "Pakistán del Mediterráneo", que de la Suiza mediterránea.


----------



## Turgot (21 Ene 2018)

El PP destina 333.610 euros de todos los murcianos para acoger a inmigrantes ilegales


----------



## GreenBack (21 Ene 2018)

Nut dijo:


> Yo NO CONSIDERO A NINGÚN HISPANO INMIGRANTE.Son antiguos españoles que residen en la madre patria.
> 
> Ellos fueron ciudadanos españoles en su dia.



Hasta que se independizaron a sangre y fuego por su propia voluntad.
¿No quisieron ser independientes? Entonces no pintan nada aquí.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2018 at 19:13 ----------

Europa avisa de que España será invadida por inmigrantes durante el 2018

*Europa avisa de que España será invadida por inmigrantes durante el 2018*


----------



## Maxinquaye (21 Ene 2018)




----------



## Turgot (22 Ene 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


>



La mayoría de inmigrantes entran por Barajas y El Prat


----------



## Duffmannn (22 Ene 2018)

Los italianos de Barcelona son en gran parte argentinos con DNI italiano, aunque sí que hay muchos italianos de verdad en Barcelona y en Canarias.

Aunque cueste creerlo hay más trabajo en España que en Italia y sobre todo, se vive mucho mejor (impuestos, servicios publicos, civismo, calidad de vida, corrupción).


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ene 2018)

Madrid está lleno de pizzerías italianas, pero de verdad, camareras incluidas.

Familias enteras han montado su negocio.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 17:57 ----------

muchos venezolanos también tienen nacionalidad italiana, están en glovo o delivero


----------



## necromancer (22 Ene 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Madrid está lleno de pizzerías italianas, pero de verdad, camareras incluidas.
> 
> Familias enteras han montado su negocio.
> 
> ...



¿Y de dónde crees que viene ese dinero en Italia? xDDD


----------



## Turgot (24 Ene 2018)

Aznar en 2010, cuando Mariano aún no lo había purgado

_
Aznar: *"Las democracias europeas deben abrirse a la presencia del islam"
En un discurso en Viena, el presidente de FAES explicó que en Europa "no tenemos un problema con el islam", sino con "el yihadismo y con los radicales".* Por eso, consideró que "las democracias europeas deben abrirse a la presencia en su seno del islam".
Libertad Digital2010-05-07 

El presidente de la Fundación para el Análisis y los Estudios Sociales FAES, José María Aznar, ha pronunciado la conferencia "Los retos del Islam en Europa", este viernes en el Fórum de Viena 2010. En su discurso, Aznar ha subrayado que "no tenemos un problema con el islam. Tenemos un problema, y un problema grave, con el yihadismo y con los radicales y con quienes desde allí derivan hacia la intolerancia y la violencia. Y ese problema lo compartimos con musulmanes de todo el mundo".

Aznar ha llamado a Occidente y a los países musulmanes a "utilizar toda nuestra fuerza moral y determinación política para acabar con esta amenaza", y ha recordado, además, que "la mayoría de las víctimas del terrorismo yihadista son hoy musulmanes".

En este sentido, Aznar ha afirmado que "las democracias europeas deben abrirse a la presencia en su seno del islam", en un contexto de igualdad esencial en dignidad y derechos de las personas, y ha defendido "mantener los principios de nuestras sociedades abiertas y acoger a personas que profesan unas determinadas creencias y quieren usar el espacio público con respeto a los principios constitutivos de las democracias" frente a "una Europa debilitada y fragmentada en guetos identitarios". "Es importante apoyar a los musulmanes que son demócratas y han asumido su fe y sus creencias en una sociedad abierta, o que trabajan para que sus países también sean sociedades abiertas", ha aseverado el presidente de FAES.


Para Aznar, "reclamar el derecho a la libertad religiosa en todo el mundo" debe formar parte de la política exterior europea, ya que, según ha explicado, no debemos "resignarnos a la falta de libertad y de democracia en buena parte de los países musulmanes"._


----------



## Turgot (27 Ene 2018)

_*El CETI cerró 2017 con algo más de 700 inmigrantes residentes*
Guardar en Mis Noticias. 

Febrero y marzo registraron el mayor grado de ocupación del Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes casi triplicando su capacidad, de 512 personas

Los últimos datos conocidos en torno a la ocupación del Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes en Ceuta reflejan que a 28 de diciembre de 2017 quedaban en el mismo poco más de 700 residentes.


Se da la circunstancia de que la capacidad del mismo es de 512, por lo que con este dato se estaría cerca de duplicar el número ideal de personas que residen en el citado centro.


Unos días antes eran más de 700, mientras que casi a finales de noviembre la cifra casi rozaba las 700 personas.


En el mes de febrero del pasado año se registró la mayor cantidad de personas que se encontraban en las instalaciones del CETI de Ceuta, con un total de 1.200 personas. Era el día 23 de febrero cuando se registró este número de personas residentes en el centro, cuadruplicando la capacidad.


También en marzo, la media oscilaba entre 1.000 y 1.000 personas en el Centro de Estancia Temporal de Inmigrantes. Precisamente 2.016 se cerraba con 1.036 personas en dicho centro. Las cifras fueron bajando paulatinamente a lo largo del mes de enero, hasta que el 15 de febrero solo se registraban 620 personas, pero esto se disparó al doble, con los citados 1.200.


A partir de marzo ya se comenzó a disminuir el número de personas ingresadas en el CETI ceutí, hasta que a principios de julio solo había 510 personas. En agosto se volvieron a alcanzar los 800 residentes. Las cifran iban bajando paulatinamente durante septiembre y octubre, pero a medida que se ha ido alcanzando el fin de año 2017, las cifras volvían a subir ligeramente, hasta los 800 anteriormente reseñados.


Paulatinamente se* van produciendo salidas controladas de inmigrantes, fundamentalmente subsaharianos, hacia la península*, donde son acogidos por diversas organizaciones no gubernamentales, pero las salidas, lógicamente, están supeditadas a las ofertas que puedan hacer desde estas asociaciones. También últimamente han comenzado a salir hacia la península de personas de origen asiático. En total había algo más de cincuenta y se concentraron en la plaza de los Reyes durante unas dos semanas, declarándose en huelga de hambre parcial, como consecuencia de que veían que los subsaharianos iban saliendo poco a poco mientras que ellos permanecían en el CETI, aparentemente sin solución para su salida a territorio penínsular. Finalmente, consiguieron que comenzaran sus traslados paulatinos.


Hace prácticamente un mes que no se realiza ninguna salida de inmigrantes del CETI hacia la península, ya que la última se produjo el pasado día 23 de noviembre, cuando un total de 48 inmigrantes partían desde Ceuta a diferentes Centros de Internamiento de Extranjeros (CIE) de la península


Tal y como se ha informado, esta paralización de las salidas programadas y que prácticamente se venían realizando cada semana o cada dos semanas, *se debe a que los denominados CIE que se reparten por la zona de Andalucía, Castilla y León se encuentran totalmente colapsados por la presencia de tantos inmigrantes.
*

No en vano, precisamente antes de esta última salida producida el 23 de noviembre, las salidas hacia la península estaban temporalmente paralizadas ya que la última se produjo el 19 de octubre cuando 25 inmigrantes partieron hacia Castilla y León.


Hoy por hoy, el CETI ceutí cuenta con un censo de cerca de 700 inmigrantes a pesar de estar habilitado para 512 plazas, es decir, casi doscientos inmigrantes más.


Y es que las continuas entradas de inmigrantes subsaharianos a bordo de pequeñas embarcaciones o bien escondidos en dobles fondos de vehículos están motivando que a lo largo de este año el CETI haya estado casi siempre por encima de los 500 acogidos.


Esta circunstancia han motivado, en ocasiones, que se tengan que suprimir aulas formativas para instalar literas para albergar a los nuevos residentes.


Pese a todo, a lo largo del presente año 2017, desde el CETI de Ceuta han partido hacia la península un total de 1.904 inmigrantes, produciéndose la mayor salida el 23 de febrero de este año, cuando un total de 199 inmigrantes fueron trasladados hasta los centros de internamiento de la península.


Los meses que más inmigrantes fueron trasladados a los CIE’s de la península fueron enero, febrero y marzo, con una media de 310 inmigrantes por mes, media que se rebajó en el siguiente trimestre hasta los 200 inmigrantes al mes_


----------



## Turgot (28 Ene 2018)

La venganza de Ricardo Costa | España | EL PAÍS







_La vida de los dos dirigentes populares que compartieron el poder ha dado un gran vuelco en estos últimos ocho años. El divertido y fiestero Costa, de 45 años, economista y abogado, se ha casado y trabaja en Lexcam, despacho de abogados que su padre fundó en Castellón. Es voluntario en colegios diocesanos, prestando apoyo en un comedor escolar durante el verano. También ha sido docente asociado de talleres en Cruz Roja Española, impartiendo un curso para conseguir la nacionalidad española a inmigrantes. Francisco Camps, licenciado en Derecho, es miembro nato del Consejo Jurídico Consultivo valenciano desde que dimitió en 2011 como presidente de la Generalitat, antes del juicio de los trajes. Es profesor asociado en la Universidad Católica de Valencia. Camps, que no es abogado colegiado, se representó a sí mismo y presentó un recurso en el caso de la Fórmula 1, que aún está en fase de instrucción. Lo perdió._


----------



## Turgot (14 Feb 2018)

_*El aluvión de venezolanos y otros focos nuevos de inmigración a España
Centroamérica es uno de los principales lugares de origen de los extranjeros recién llegados*
Luis Cano
Luis Cano
@lcsantacruz
Seguir
08/02/2018 21:33h
Actualizado:
08/02/2018 22:14h
NOTICIAS RELACIONADAS

La llegada de inmigrantes a España ha vuelto a los niveles anteriores a la crisis económica. El año 2016 fue el primero con un saldo migratorio positivo desde 2009; y en el primer semestre del año pasado creció esa diferencia entre la llegada de inmigrantes y la salida de emigrantes. Estas son los principales flujos migratorios hacia España que están configurando un nuevo mapa de nacionalidades.

-Venezuela se ha convertido en el principal foco de origen de los nuevos inmigrantes a España, por encima de cualquier país. En el primer semestre de 2017, los últimos datos disponibles del INE, *llegaron casi 20.000 venezolanos*. En 2016 fueron también la nacionalidad más numerosa, con algo más de 30.000 llegados durante todo el año.

-A diferencia del resto de países habituales de origen de la inmigración a España, Venezuela no había aparecido entre los diez primeros focos hasta 2014. El aluvión es tal que, en el último año, su comunidad ha pasado de los 180.000 a 208.000, superando al número de peruanos y chinos, y ya es la séptima más numerosa en España. Ninguna nacionalidad ha crecido tanto en términos absolutos. La segunda con mayor crecimiento, Colombia, ha aumentado la mitad, 14.000.

-Venezuela es el nuevo foco de mayor crecimiento en términos absolutos, y en términos relativos su porcentaje de crecimiento solo es superado por los países centroamericanos Honduras, Nicaragua y El Salvador. Honduras es otro nuevo gran foco de la inmigración a España. El saldo migratorio en el primer semestre del año pasado (7.600 hondureños) fue el tercero más alto, solo por detrás de Venezuela y Colombia.

-Colombia es el único país de los protagonistas del boom migratorio de finales del siglo XX y principios del XXI que ha recuperado el flujo de inmigración a España. En el primer semestre de 2017 llegaron casi 17.000, solo por detrás de venezolanos y marroquíes.

-Aunque Marruecos siempre se mantiene cada año como uno de los principales países de origen de inmigrantes, la abundante salida de marroquíes de España hace que su saldo migratorio no sea de los más altos. Su crecimiento, no obstante, es sostenido. Son, de hecho, la comunidad extranjera más numerosa: actualmente hay empadronados algo más de 800.000.

-La comunidad marroquí, a diferencia de otras nacionalidades del boom migratorio, ha continuado creciendo durante la crisis. No ocurre así con la rumana o la ecuatoriana, que están dejando España. Los rumanos, que llegaron a ser la población de origen extranjero más numerosa, han pasado en apenas cinco años de 830.000 a poco más de 600.000. Y los ecuatorianos, que rozaron el medio millón, están ahora en los 400.000, bajando cada año.

-Reino Unido, Francia y Alemania siguen siendo, en este orden, los primeros destinos de la emigración de los españoles. La salida se mantiene estable desde la crisis.

-No solo los españoles salen rumbo a Reino Unido. También los británicos. Desde 2013, después de los rumanos, son la nacionalidad que en mayor número está abandonando España.

-Los italianos, por el contrario, son el país comunitario con mayor número de nacionales llegados a España en los últimos años. El saldo migratorio con ellos, positivo desde 2013, está entre los cinco primeros desde entonces. En 2015, de hecho, fue el país donde la diferencia entre inmigrantes y emigrantes arrojó mayor saldo positivo para España. Y, en el primer semestre de 2017, solo fue superado por Venezuela, Colombia y Honduras.

-Italia, no obstante, no es el país de la Unión Europea con la comunidad de mayor tamaño en España. Les superan en número Rumanía, Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania y Bulgaria; pero, a diferencia de todos ellos, es la única que está aumentando._


----------



## Turgot (16 Feb 2018)

_*Madrid. izquierdo destaca el "alto nivel" de integración de la comunidad china en la región
*12/02/2018 - 14:17

MADRID, 12 (SERVIMEDIA)







El consejero de Políticas Sociales y Familia de la Comunidad de Madrid, Carlos Izquierdo, destacó este lunes el "alto nivel de integración" de los ciudadanos de origen chino que residen en la región madrileña, durante la presentación de las actividades del Año Nuevo Chino 2018.

En su intervención, Izquierdo señaló que "la integración de las personas inmigrantes enriquece aún más a nuestra sociedad" y destacó la gran capacidad de trabajo que tiene la población china.

58.212 EMPADRONADOS

En la actualidad, en la Comunidad de Madrid hay empadronadas 58.212 personas de origen chino, la tercera nacionalidad mayoritaria en la región. De ellas, 12.672 son trabajadores autónomos afiliados a la Seguridad Social.

Izquierdo recordó además que "China representa la nacionalidad con mayor número de afiliados entre los países no pertenecientes a la Unión Europea y la que más autónomos tiene".

Los ciudadanos de origen chino que residen en la región reciben ayuda para facilitar su integración social, con recursos como la app para móviles 'Vivir en Madrid', aplicación que fomenta el aprendizaje del español entre la población china, a través de información, en chino y en español, sobre la Comunidad.

Además, el consejero de Políticas Sociales y Familia indicó que en la región hay ocho Centros de Participación e Integración (CEPI), lugares de encuentro donde se realizan diversas actividades, como cursos de formación, programas culturales y actividades deportivas. Estos centros atienden cada año a una media de 100.000 personas, con las que se realizan 330.000 acciones a través de talleres o formaciones ocupacionales.

PLAN DE INMIGRACIÓN 2018-2021

Por otra parte, Izquierdo apuntó que en breve se aprobará el Plan de Inmigración de la Comunidad de Madrid 2018-2021, cuyo objetivo es reforzar la integración plena en la sociedad madrileña, dando prioridad al fomento de la convivencia y a la integración de los hijos de inmigrantes.

"Madrid es una región que ha acogido e integrado a más de un millón de personas inmigrantes en poco más de una década sin conflictos sociales", concluyó el consejero. Según el último Barómetro de Inmigración de la Comunidad de Madrid, el 91% de la población inmigrante que reside en la región se siente integrada_


----------



## Turgot (2 Mar 2018)

_*La Comunidad cobija a un millar de inmigrantes en albergues y viviendas
La Consejería de Familia destina 89 plazas y más de 2,4 millones de euros a atender a las personas que más vulnerabilidad presentan*
David Gómez 26.02.2018 | 04:00





La consejera Violante Tomás, durante una visita a un centro de acogida de inmigrantes. carm
Fotos de la noticia
La Comunidad Autónoma destinará este año 2.497.662,15 euros al acogimiento de ciudadanos inmigrantes en albergues y viviendas, según informaron fuentes de la Consejería de Familia e Igualdad de Oportunidades.







El programa de atención integral a personas inmigrantes dispone de un total de 89 plazas en albergues y 101 en viviendas de acogida, cuatro más que el pasado año. Este servicio se presta a través de la contratación de plazas con distintas entidades y en distintas localidades de la Región de Murcia».


Aunque la acogida de inmigrantes que llegan a las costas de la Región es competencia de la Delegación del Gobierno en la Región de Murcia, la Dirección General de Familia y Políticas Sociales, que dirige Miriam Pérez, lleva a cabo acciones para favorecer la plena integración de las personas inmigrantes en la Región, adoptando medidas de especial protección a aquellos colectivos de inmigrantes que, por su procedencia y problemática, se encuentren en especial situación de vulnerabilidad.

Así, en virtud de las competencias en integración de inmigrantes de la Dirección General de Familia y Políticas Sociales, surge el Programa de Atención Integral a Personas Inmigrantes en viviendas y albergues.

«Estos programas pretenden dar cobertura a las necesidades de las personas inmigrantes residentes en la Región de Murcia que se encuentran en situación de especial vulnerabilidad, ofreciéndoles de manera temporal, alojamiento, manutención y otros servicios dirigidos a promover su integración sociolaboral», afirmó la consejera de Familia e Igualdad de Oportunidades, Violante Tomás.

La permanencia de las personas inmigrantes en estos programas es temporal, sin que se prevean estancias de carácter permanente. Los beneficiarios de este programa son personas inmigrantes pertenecientes a países de fuera de la Unión Europea, en riesgo o situación de exclusión social, con carencia de recursos personales, económicos y sin alojamiento en condiciones de habitabilidad básicas. Estas acogidas son gestionadas por la Dirección General de Familia y Políticas Sociales a través de contratos públicos con diversas entidades y ONGs, que forman parte de la Red de Lucha contra la Pobreza y la Exclusión Social de la Región de Murcia, EAPN EAPN-RM.

La distribución de las 101 plazas de vivienda para acogida por municipios, queda de la siguiente manera. En el municipio de Murcia, habrá 62 plazas, mientras que Cartagena contará con 20. En Lorca hay 10 plazas, en Fuente Álamo, 5, mientras que Alcantarilla cuenta con 4.

Este servicio se presta a través de la contratación de plazas con varias entidades y en distintas localidades de la Región de Murcia. Son Accem, Beto, Cáritas, Cepaim, Columbares, Cruz Roja, Murcia Acoge, Oblatas y Jesús Abandonado, así como Fundación Rais y Hospitalidad Santa Teresa.

Las personas inmigrantes son derivadas a estos recursos a través del Sistema de Servicios Sociales de la Región de Murcia, fundamentalmente a través de derivaciones por parte de los Servicios Sociales de Atención Primaria, otros Servicios Especializados o a través de entidades privadas pertenecientes al tercer sector de acción social; sin descartar la posibilidad de la solicitud directa por parte de la persona inmigrante. Los profesionales de las entidades que prestan el servicio, tienen la obligación de comprobar que la persona inmigrante reúne los requisitos para acceder al recurso, siguiendo las directrices marcadas por la Dirección General de Familia y Políticas Sociales, para, en su caso, formalizar el ingreso en el mismo._


----------



## Victor Chanov (11 Mar 2018)

Lo del asesinato del niño de Almería tiene mucho que ver aquí

Antes de Aznar y antes de la burbuja, era imposible ver a un haitiano o a un rumano gitano por las calles de España


----------



## tobias (11 Mar 2018)

el PP quería acabar con la identidad nacional y la solidaridad de los españoles... más inmigrantes, más individualismo y más fácil colarnos peores condiciones de vida.


----------



## Victor Chanov (11 Mar 2018)

Editorial: Hispanoamérica a la cabeza de la violencia urbana - 09/03/18 - CesarVidal.com en La Voz de César Vidal en mp3(09/03 a las 20:21:32) 11:25 24313748 - iVoox


----------



## Turgot (12 Mar 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Lo del asesinato del niño de Almería tiene mucho que ver aquí
> 
> Antes de Aznar y antes de la burbuja, era imposible ver a un haitiano o a un rumano gitano por las calles de España



Parece ser que la tal Ana Luisa llegó a España precisamente en esos años. Están investigando si cometió su primer asesinato en Burgos.

Aunque hay que decir que aquí estaríamos ante un caso de psicopatía, más que de delincuencia común.


----------



## Victor Chanov (12 Mar 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Parece ser que la tal Ana Luisa llegó a España precisamente en esos años. Están investigando si cometió su primer asesinato en Burgos.
> 
> Aunque hay que decir que aquí estaríamos ante un caso de psicopatía, más que de delincuencia común.



El PP ha hecho más daño a España que Podemos, fijáos lo que os digo


----------



## Satori (12 Mar 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Lo del asesinato del niño de Almería tiene mucho que ver aquí
> 
> Antes de Aznar y antes de la burbuja, era imposible ver a un haitiano o a un rumano gitano por las calles de España



La negra asesina es dominicana.


----------



## Turgot (14 Mar 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> El PP ha hecho más daño a España que Podemos, fijáos lo que os digo



Eso está mas que claro

-Primero porque nunca ha gobernado
-Segundo porque, a diferencia del PP, no engaña a nadie


----------



## Barruno (22 Mar 2018)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Aznar cuando trajo los inmigrantes estos no tenían más derecho que a trabajar, fue Zapatero el que les dió papeles para todos, pagas, paro y más derechos que a los españoles y por eso no se van de España ni a tiros, con la política de Aznar en cuanto no hubiera trabajo se tendrían que largar, por qué aquí no tiene que tener ningún derecho un inmigrante que no trabaja, que los soporten y les den pagas en sus paises de origen sus compatriotas.



Y qué necesidad había de que vinieran a trabajar?
Bajar los salarios de los españoles.

Éso sí, el PP los trae y el PSOE les da derechos.
El PP pues tiene la culpa como cooperador necesario.


----------



## Victor Chanov (12 May 2018)

Red de 47 nacionalidades distintas

Detenidos en Guadalajara por suplantar a otros para obtener la nacionalidad española MiraCorredor.tv


----------



## userwords (2 Jun 2018)

Insurgent dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo se va a votar a VOX si es el PP aznarista de los 90?
> 
> Lo que hace falta es un Amanecer Dorado no un PP2.0 que se contradice en su programa con la inmigración.



Nacionalismo español sin apellidos, ni capitalismos, ni socialismos, ni comunismos.

EL nacionalismo no es segundo plato de nada y defiende a las poblaciones nativas reconociéndoles su legitimo derecho a sobrevivir, a mantener su cultura y a cuidar de su tierra.


----------



## chicken (4 Jun 2018)

Arriba el tema, que siempre viene bien recordarlo, aunque a los peperos no les guste recordar que el partido de sus amores es proinmigración.


----------



## Manowar Clan (4 Jun 2018)

Y es cierto, Aznar la cagó con la inmigración. Pero no he de olvidar a ZP con su puta Legalización Universal y papeles para todos, y su Alianza de Civilizaciones. Manda cojones.

Eso sí, mola ver a los siervos de la izquierda atacar o defender la inmigración según quién la promueva :fiufiu:


----------



## Victor Chanov (4 Jun 2018)

Otro tema del que no se habla: el clasismo y el racismo de muchos inmigrantes que nos llegan; todos los venezolanos con pasta que están llegando a Madrid, además de montar negocios en los que SOLO CONTRATAN A VENEZOLANOS, son lo más clasista y pijo que hay


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jun 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Otro tema del que no se habla: el clasismo y el racismo de muchos inmigrantes que nos llegan; todos los venezolanos con pasta que están llegando a Madrid, además de montar negocios en los que SOLO CONTRATAN A VENEZOLANOS, son lo más clasista y pijo que hay



como una cadena de hamburgueserias con nombre vasco.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2018 at 00:34 ----------

pero vamos, un musulman solo contrata a otro musulman, y paisano a ser posible.

que es lo lógico, salvo entre españoles

---------- Post added 05-jun-2018 at 00:36 ----------




Manowar Clan dijo:


> Y es cierto, Aznar la cagó con la inmigración. Pero no he de olvidar a ZP con su puta Legalización Universal y papeles para todos, y su Alianza de Civilizaciones. Manda cojones.
> 
> Eso sí, mola ver a los siervos de la izquierda atacar o defender la inmigración según quién la promueva :fiufiu:



zp se encontró el marron de un par de millones de inmis trabajando, y en puestos que había que cubrir para seguir funcionando.

la alternativa era dejar que siguiera todo en negro.

o echarlos, que se ha podido siempre


----------



## Victor Chanov (5 Jun 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> como una cadena de hamburgueserias con nombre vasco



Efectivamente

Creo que hablamos de Goiko Grill, yo dejé de ir al que tenían en Goya porque solo me atendían sudamericanos


----------



## chicken (12 Jun 2018)

Francisco de la Torre (alcalde de Málaga desde 2000 y del PP) demostrando su vena inmigracionista:

Noticia: Alcalde PP de Málaga se ofrece a acoger a inmigrantes del Aquarius, pide "más fondos" para acoger más


----------



## Turgot (13 Jun 2018)

El PP habla de efecto llamada, pero sus alcaldes se ofrecen a acoger a los negros del barco, como todos los demás


----------



## Turgot (13 Jun 2018)

_El portavoz del PP en el Congreso, Rafael Hernando, ha instado hoy al presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, a no usar con fines propagandísticos gestos humanitarios como la acogida del barco Aquarius y le ha pedido prudencia para ayudar a frenar la inmigración ilegal en lugar de acrecentarla. En declaraciones a los periodistas, Hernando ha valorado todas las medidas humanitarias que pueda adoptar el Gobierno de España y ha recordado que el Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy atendió el año pasado a más de cinco mil inmigrantes, aunque sin publicidad ni propaganda.

El diputado popular ha considerado que, además de no ser ético, es un "error" utilizar la política humanitaria con objetivos propagandísticos y decir que España va a cambiar de forma unilateral la política migratoria. "No es un buen mensaje", ha advertido Hernando, para quien tampoco se puede dar satisfacción a gobiernos de extrema derecha como el del ministro italiano Matteo Salvini para "apuntarse un tanto"._


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Jun 2018)

DIRECTIVA 2011/95/UE DEL PARLAMENTO EUROPEO Y DEL CONSEJO
de 13 de diciembre de 2011

por la que se establecen normas relativas a los requisitos para el reconocimiento de nacionales de terceros países o apátridas como beneficiarios de protección internacional, a un estatuto uniforme para los refugiados o para las personas con derecho a protección subsidiaria y al contenido de la protección concedida

Inmigración: ¿Que dice la ley sobre refugiados?


----------



## Turgot (6 Jul 2018)

Sanidad "universal", drama y demagogia
_*
El gobierno de Aznar en el año 2000 extendió la sanidad "gratuita y universal" a cualquier persona que la solicitase, española o no, de ascendientes españoles o no, cotizante o no, con papeles o sin ellos, residente o no en España puesto que se aceptaba el empadronamiento como requisito único, empadronamiento sin limitaciones, bastaba decir "yo vivo aquí".*_


----------



## Turgot (29 Jul 2018)

Ahora más que nunca este hilo es necesario

PP exige al Gobierno que la atención a inmigrantes en la costa de Granada se desarrolle "con garantías"


----------



## Nut (30 Jul 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Ahora más que nunca este hilo es necesario
> 
> PP exige al Gobierno que la atención a inmigrantes en la costa de Granada se desarrolle "con garantías"



Y tanto hermano.


----------



## Turgot (2 Ago 2018)

El PP insiste en una inmigración

*El PP insiste en una inmigración “ordenada, legal y vinculada al mercado de trabajo”*


Ya sabemos como entiende el PP estas tres cosas


----------



## Turgot (4 Ago 2018)

Castilla y León aborda la asistencia sanitaria a inmigrantes sin recursos

_En la reunión del Grupo de Trabajo, formado por las entidades que forman parte de la Red de Atención a Personas Inmigrantes de Castilla y León, la Federación Regional de Municipios y Provincias, las organizaciones empresariales y sindicales y representantes de las asociaciones de personas inmigrantes, también se han abordado otros asuntos de interés como el acceso al mercado de trabajo.
NOTICIAS RELACIONADAS Sanidad pone en marcha el programa asistencial para extranjeros irregulares Sanidad pone en marcha el programa asistencial para extranjeros irregulares 22/06 17:00 h.Castilla y León adjudica la redacción del proyecto de consultas del Clínico Castilla y León adjudica la redacción del proyecto de consultas del Clínico 04/08 13:40 h._


----------



## Walter Eucken (4 Ago 2018)

Turgot luego va y vota a quienes promueven la figura del refugiado climático, piden quitar las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla y abogan por la concesión exprés de la ciudadanía.


----------



## Turgot (5 Ago 2018)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Turgot luego va y vota a quienes promueven la figura del refugiado climático, piden quitar las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla y abogan por la concesión exprés de la ciudadanía.



Tu que sabrás lo que voto yo


----------



## dabuti (5 Ago 2018)

walter eucken dijo:


> turgot luego va y vota a quienes promueven la figura del refugiado climático, piden quitar las vallas de ceuta y melilla y abogan por la concesión exprés de la ciudadanía.



no hay que quitar las vallas.

Hay que decirle a mojamé que se las regalamos y se las meta por el culo.............. :d:d


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ago 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> no hay que quitar las vallas.
> 
> Hay que decirle a mojamé que se las regalamos y se las meta por el culo.............. :d:d



lo vengo diciendo, hay que hacer un CIES en Chafarinas, los peñones. Si hace falta hasta melilla. y cuando no quepan mas, nos retiramos.

ceuta no que es estratégica.


----------



## Turgot (5 Ago 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo vengo diciendo, hay que hacer un CIES en Chafarinas, los peñones. Si hace falta hasta melilla. y cuando no quepan mas, nos retiramos.
> 
> ceuta no que es estratégica.



Melilla ya tiene CIE y esta desbordado hace años


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ago 2018)

si los mandan a la península no hacemos nada


----------



## Turgot (17 Ago 2018)

El PP inicia un expediente al alcalde de Busot por sus declaraciones xenófobas | Alicante
_
Sobre todo, por lo referido a su deseo de organizar «un plan de deportaciones masivas» porque considera que «esto no es inmigración, es una invasión silenciosa que acabará con el mundo occidental, convirtiéndolo al Islam», el cierre de «las fronteras» y conceder «autoridad a jueces y policía, como en EEUU». A primera hora de la tarde de ayer la dirección del PP provincial de Alicante anunció que elevará al Comité de Derechos y Garantías del Partido Popular Comunidad Valenciana (PPCV) las declaraciones sobre política migratoria de Morant «por no respetar la línea oficial de la formación»._


----------



## Jeon JI (17 Ago 2018)

Si se montan 100 CIES,empezaran a decir (con razon)que por los aeropuertos entran 1000 veces mas de ilegales.

La inmigracion nunca desaparecera del discurso de los que la usan para ganar votos,no apra solucionar esa mina de conseguir votos.Al igual que el nacionalismo.


----------



## Dr Robert (17 Ago 2018)

Jeon JI dijo:


> Si se montan 100 CIES,empezaran a decir (con razon)que por los aeropuertos entran 1000 veces mas de ilegales.
> 
> La inmigracion nunca desaparecera del discurso de los que la usan para ganar votos,no apra solucionar esa mina de conseguir votos.Al igual que el nacionalismo.



Si llegas a USA o Canada por aeropuerto y no tienes papeles en regla, lo mas lejos que vas es a una sala anexa al aeropuerto, en la que te guardan 48h, el tiempo necesario para buscarte un avion de vuelta a tu pais.
Si lo haces en China o Rusia, la experiencia puede ser mucho mas traumatica....
Por los aeropuertos, como por las vallas, entran los ilegales que quieres dejar entrar.


----------



## Turgot (17 Ago 2018)

Cuando Pablo Casado pedía calma ante la llegada inmigrantes







_"Mandar un mensaje de tranquilidad a toda la población en Murcia y a todas aquellas localidades costeras que están recibiendo la llegada inmigrantes. Pensamos que la inmigración es un problema que tiene toda Europa y que en España hemos tenido el acierto de gestionarlo con la cooperación en origen y reclamando una emigración ordenada y vinculada a tener un puesto de trabajo y vinculada a la integración, que *en España ha sido ejemplar*"_


----------



## Turgot (18 Ago 2018)

El Ayuntamiento de Murcia, dispuesto a acoger inmigrantes del Aquarius - La Opinión de Murcia







_El Ayuntamiento de Murcia ha puesto a disposición de la Federación Española de Municipios y Provincias de España para atender el drama humanitario del buque Aquarius, la red de recursos municipales para la atención y acogida de personas migrantes y refugiadas en el marco de su compromiso con estos colectivos, entre ellos la Oficina de Ayuda al Refugiado, desde la que se han atendido a más de 500 personas desde su creación, a través de las ONGs que participan en el programa internacional de acogida a solicitantes de asilo._


----------



## Turgot (25 Ago 2018)

Reflote en honor a las horas extras del Promotor

Feijoo ofrece Galicia para acoger migrantes del Aquarius y el PP acusa al Gobierno de perseguir «objetivos propagandísticos»


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2018)

La verdad es que, jode decirlo, pero lo de expulsar a marruecos en caliente a los 600 negros (por que negros eran) por parte de la Psoe, el PP ni borracho.

Me tiene descolocao el carnicero de kosovo con sus vandazos migratorios.

La politica en España es surrealista dentro del genero surrealista, literalmente.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ago 2018)

Barruno dijo:


> La verdad es que, jode decirlo, pero lo de expulsar a marruecos en caliente a los 600 negros (por que negros eran) por parte de la Psoe, el PP ni borracho.
> 
> Me tiene descolocao el carnicero de kosovo con sus vandazos migratorios.
> 
> La politica en España es surrealista dentro del genero surrealista, literalmente.



Pedro Sánchez no tiene principios de ningún tipo

Pasado mañana mandará a la UIP contra los manteros si la Merkel se lo exige


----------



## Barruno (31 Ago 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Lo de carnicero de Kosovo no se a que viene si en estos momentos Aznar no pinta nada .



No es por Aznar, es por Pedro Sanchez.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...gabinete-bombardeos-a-civiles-yusgolavia.html

---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 01:42 ----------




Turgot dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez no tiene principios de ningún tipo
> 
> Pasado mañana mandará a la UIP contra los manteros si la Merkel se lo exige



Por eso lo digo.
Es todo muy surrealista.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Sep 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez no tiene principios de ningún tipo
> 
> Pasado mañana mandará a la UIP contra los manteros si la Merkel se lo exige



en Santiago no hay manteros, me explicó un lumpen que conocí por el camino y reencontré allí que las bandas locales no lo permiten.

tampoco vi manteros en Lugo, Astorga, Ponferrada, ni por supuesto en ningún sitio menor.

de hecho, no vi negros hasta Ponfe, caboverdianos, en Lugo solo uno, y ni un solo camarero panchito hasta Santiago, cosa impensable en Madrid.


----------



## Turgot (3 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> en Santiago no hay manteros, me explicó un lumpen que conocí por el camino y reencontré allí que las bandas locales no lo permiten.
> 
> tampoco vi manteros en Lugo, Astorga, Ponferrada, ni por supuesto en ningún sitio menor.
> 
> de hecho, no vi negros hasta Ponfe, caboverdianos, en Lugo solo uno, y ni un solo camarero panchito hasta Santiago, cosa impensable en Madrid.



¿Por locales te refieres a los gipsy kings?


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Sep 2018)

no solo.

pero vamos, te juro que ni un mantero, y son ciudades turísticas.

pedigüeños varios, nativos españoles de dos etnias.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2018 at 23:35 ----------

mientras los turistas entraban en manadas, había una gitana pidiendo con su letania constante y repetitiva, y yo observando la portada románica de la catedral, que aunque era un puzzle tenia mucho encanto y detalle. vamos, que me tiré mis quince minutos mirándo. el único que lo hacia, por cierto.

por ahí se entrá, y se sale por el otro lado del crucero. la entrada del pórtico de la gloria no funciona como tal.

cuando entré la dije que si no tenia trabajo se volviera a Rumania, que por el acento parecía de allí, y me insultó en perfecto gallego.


----------



## Turgot (7 Sep 2018)

BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2015-3648

*El PP mientras a los españoles nos sometían a recortes, redacta un decreto por el que pagan a los inmigrantes: gafas, estudios, farmacia, protexis dentales,....
*


----------



## Turgot (8 Sep 2018)

Atila el huno dijo:


> Se han tirado años y años acusando al pp de devoluciones en caliente sin ninguna puta prueba, y ahora que lo hace el soe no se queja ni dios, por este y otros motivos jamas volvere a votar izmierda, por su asquerosa y repugnante hipocresia.



Por desgracia no es verdad

Podemos critica las "devoluciones colectivas" en Ceuta: "Parecía que Sánchez actuaría de forma más justa"

Podemos, sobre la devolución exprés a Marruecos de 116 migrantes: "Es una atrocidad"


----------



## Turgot (29 Sep 2018)

La verdad de los "papeles para todos": Aznar y su ministro Rajoy sí regularizaron en bloque, pero Sánchez no

_*Sí hubo de 1985 a 2005 seis regularizaciones masivas bajo ciertos requisitos: González legalizó 143.967 inmigrantes, Aznar 453.891 y Zapatero 565.121*_


----------



## Futuroscuro (29 Sep 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> La verdad de los "papeles para todos": Aznar y su ministro Rajoy sí regularizaron en bloque, pero Sánchez no
> 
> _*Sí hubo de 1985 a 2005 seis regularizaciones masivas bajo ciertos requisitos: González legalizó 143.967 inmigrantes, Aznar 453.891 y Zapatero 565.121*_



Entre Aznar y Zapatero no hay demasiada diferencia de inmigrantes regularizados, y después resulta que Aznar es el héroe de los patriotas.


----------



## Virolai (29 Sep 2018)

A España han venido millones de inmigrantes en los últimos 20 años sin grandes conflictos, ni no-go areas... Algo se habrá hecho bien.


----------



## Turgot (23 Oct 2018)

El PP insta al Gobierno de Sánchez a destinar dinero para los menores inmigrantes en Madrid

_Pero a la hora de recibir fondos del Estado para hacerse cargo de ellos, de una partida extraordinaria creada para este fin, Sanidad afirma que a Madrid no le corresponde ni un euro porque entre diciembre de 2017 y septiembre de 2018 no se ha registrado la llegada de ninguno a la región. «Es un agravio y una injusticia», asegura la consejera de Políticas Sociales, Lola Moreno._


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Oct 2018)

Virolai dijo:


> A España han venido millones de inmigrantes en los últimos 20 años sin grandes conflictos, ni no-go areas... Algo se habrá hecho bien.



Pàsate por el Bulevar de Vallecas de noche y si vuelves nos cuentas.


----------



## Turgot (27 Oct 2018)

El PP en Ayuntamiento de Málaga pide al Gobierno mecanismos "estables" de acogida de inmigrantes y reclama financiación


----------



## Turgot (1 Nov 2018)

Pedro Sánchez ordena el doble de devoluciones de inmigrantes que Mariano Rajoy en 2018 | España
_
Y los datos demuestran que el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha ordenado en 2018 más devoluciones que el de Mariano Rajoy: 16.708 frente a 8.364.Los datos los ofrece el propio Gobierno en una respuesta parlamentaria al diputado del PPCarlos Rojas. En el año 2018, el Gobierno ha ordenado un total de 25.072 devoluciones de inmigrantes. El desglose de mes a mes de los datos sitúa a agosto, con 7.123, como el mes donde más órdenes de devolución ha cursado el Ejecutivo._


----------



## Turgot (10 Nov 2018)

El PP lleva este martes al Congreso la situación de Venezuela con un texto que pide "condenar la dictadura"

La avalancha migratoria de venezolanos también ha llegado a España. Según los datos difundidos por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística, Venezuela fue la comunidad extranjera que más creció en nuestro país tanto en cifras absolutas como en términos relativos en 2017 con un 44.2% pasando de 63.268 personas el 1 de enero de 2017 a 91.228 en la misma fecha de 2018.

El PP lleva este martes al Congreso la situación de Venezuela con un texto que pide "condenar la dictadura"

Por último, le reclama que apruebe la creación de un Estatuto de protección temporal para venezolanos en España que les conceda un permiso de residencia temporal, desplazamiento libre por todo el territorio español, acceso a la atención sanitaria universal y la obtención de permiso de trabajo para que también puedan pagar impuestos, así como contribuir con sus pagos a la Seguridad Social.

Leer mas: El PP lleva este martes al Congreso la situación de Venezuela con un texto que pide "condenar la dictadura"

(c) 2015 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


----------



## chicken (12 Nov 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> Entre gitanos, inmigrantes y andaluces este pais se va A PIQUE.



¿Dónde dejamos a los catalanes?


----------



## Turgot (16 Nov 2018)

Garrido: Si los técnicos desaconsejan mandar menas a Somosierra no se hará
_
******* ha explicado que hay menas repartidos en varios municipios de la Comunidad, aunque es preferible que no se informe sobre ello para que no se les "estigmatice", ni a los chicos ni a las localidades en las que están, y para facilitar su integración.

El presidente, en todo caso, ha recalcado que hay que ver la parte "positiva" de la llegada de estos chicos a pequeños pueblos, y es que cuando se instalan allí los chavales y las personas que trabajan con ellos y que les atienden "se crea empleo". "Y en municipios muy pequeños crear 10 puestos de trabajo puede suponer llegar al pleno empleo", ha apuntado._


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2018)

Pablo Casado quiere ser el líder de "los inmigrantes que madrugan"

_Su discurso en Níjar fue breve y apenas contuvo una referencia a la inmigración. Casado se postuló como el líder del partido de "los inmigrantes que madrugan", pero volvió a matizar, en una frase larga y atiborrada con todos los mensajes que quería dar: "Somos el partido de los inmigrantes que madrugan, agradeciendo al país que les ha acogido, que también les agradece que vinieran a dar lo mejor de sí mismos, pero que lo hicieron en base a un contrato de trabajo, convenios internacionales y oficinas de atención laboral en esos países africanos, y no dejándoles que les exploten las mafias de trata de seres humanos, con efecto llamada como los de Pedro Sánchez".

Rafael Hernando ya había marcado la línea. Dijo el exportavoz del Grupo Popular en el Congreso que en la derecha no hacen falta nuevos partidos "que vengan a decir cómo hay que hacer las cosas", y que los nuevos "van prometiendo cosas que no son posibles: un nuevo populismo, que dice que a los inmigrantes hay que echarles". "Gracias a personas que han venido aquí a trabajar esta tierra es hoy lo que es", advirtió Hernando._


----------



## Top5 (1 Dic 2018)

> *Pablo Casado quiere ser el líder de "los inmigrantes que madrugan"*


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Dic 2018)

de los que madrugan para rezar la primera de las cinco veces diarias y se vuelven a acostar.


----------



## Turgot (29 Dic 2018)

Un exministro de Aznar se despacha a gusto contra García Albiol, Casado y Vox en 'Salvados' | El Huffington Post







_Pero no ha sido el presentador quien le ha dado un rapapolvo implacable, sino su compañero de partido Pimentel*, exministro de Trabajo en el gobierno de José María Aznar.*

"Hay mucha leyenda urbana con ese tema (de las ayudas). Yo matizaría eso, creo que no tienen tantas ayudas. Lo que corresponde al centro-derecha es la gestión de la inmigración. Nunca se aborda la inmigración desde el punto de vista de la gestión porque es muy pasional y mueve mucho voto", analiza.

Nunca se aborda la inmigración desde el punto de vista de la gestión porque es muy pasional y mueve mucho voto"
Manuel Pimentel
Pimentel considera que "inmigrantes nos van a hacer falta" y que es una tontería negarlo, pero se hace porque "mueves algo atávico, das miedo a la gente, juegas con leyendas urbanas como 'es que les dan todo y a mí no me dan nada", algo que él no comparte.

El exministro anima al centro-derecha, espectro en el que sitúa al PP, a "hacer una gestión pragmática" de la inmigración y no analizarla "desde un prisma populista del 'le quitan el pan a los de aquí', porque no es verdad". Y remata: "Para el pan de aquí en parte vamos a necesitar a los inmigrantes..."._


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Dic 2018)

España recibe en 2018 a más migrantes en patera que en los últimos ocho años juntos - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Turgot (29 Dic 2018)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> España recibe en 2018 a más migrantes en patera que en los últimos ocho años juntos - EcoDiario.es



Debido a Salvini, obviamente, porque la política en España no ha cambiado


----------



## Turgot (13 Ene 2019)

http://bocyl.jcyl.es/boletines/2019/01/11/pdf/BOCYL-D-11012019-5.pdf

La Junta aprueba el listado de beneficiarios para repartir 15,2 millones en ayudas de alquiler | El Norte de Castilla

Pongo solo parte de la lista:

_KOSTOV ILIEV, GEORGI 1,0000 1.200,00
A-2018-47-4974 **997*8* PEREZ PEREZ, MINELIS EDILIA 1,0000 2.040,00
A-2018-24-4436 *5*70**3 ALFONSO LUNA, NEREIDA 1,0000 1.137,10
A-2018-24-2834 *71*09** SANCHEZ GOMEZ, EVELYN CAROLINA 1,0000 1.554,00
A-2018-47-2258 12*41*** EL MOUNTASSIR EL IDRISSI ESOUBAI, RACHID 1,0000 1.104,00
A-2018-24-2269 *5**653* MANRIQUE PINTO, WILLYS JOEL 1,0000 1.296,00
A-2018-09-1337 *224**7* DOS ANJOS FERREIRA, SILVIA 1,0000 1.200,00
A-2018-40-1324 *5*07*7* QUARTAOUI, ABDERRAHMANE 1,0000 1.680,00
A-2018-37-3172 708****9 CARABIAS FERNANDEZ, DAVID 1,0000 1.296,00
A-2018-37-2873 70**8*9* MIRANDA DE LA NAVA, ANA VANESA 1,0000 1.920,00
A-2018-09-2440 **0373** SOKOLOVA ALEKSANDROVA, DEMKA 1,0000 1.680,00
A-2018-24-2313 *48*7**8 HAJJAR, NOUR MOHAMED 1,0000 2.080,00
A-2018-37-2884 70***23* SANTOS RODRIGUEZ, CONSUELO 1,0000 2.000,00
A-2018-40-0652 **4*9*47 ABZIK, OMAR 1,0000 1.920,00
A-2018-09-2904 *31***27 PEREZ MIGUEL, BERTA 1,0000 2.160,00
A-2018-24-2533 02***06* CAJAMARCA PAREDES, MARIANA DE LAS MERCEDES 1,0000 1.920,00
A-2018-37-2692 *1*2**52 PEPUL ANGRI, EMILIA 1,0000 1.968,00
A-2018-49-1014 *14*43** BOONSUK, YAOVARAS 1,0000 1.258,73
A-2018-24-2869 *487*2** AMEN, RITA 1,0000 1.680,00
A-2018-47-2844 **51*4*4 NARANJO FORERO, CAMILO ERNESTO 1,0000 1.728,00
A-2018-47-1748 **38*1*3 MACIEL BORGES, KARINE 1,0000 1.800,00
A-2018-24-4348 71**7*7* BENÍTEZ TABINA, ÓSCAR DE JESÚS 1,0000 1.728,00
A-2018-47-2191 711***6* MENDOZA ESCUDERO, ARANZAZU CRISTINA 1,0000 1.680,00
A-2018-05-0827 *23**0*8 RODRIGUEZ MANCEBO, JOENMI PAMELA 1,0000 1.800,00
A-2018-40-0059 7**5**05 MARTIN TARDON, ARIADNA 1,0000 2.670,00
A-2018-24-1436 *1**89*5 BORJA GARCIA, ROCIO 1,0000 1.056,00
A-2018-24-0444 **3*933* DIEZ COLINA, ASDRUBAL JESUS 1,0000 1.600,00
A-2018-37-1292 70*6***4 AJATA CALLE, MONICA DEL ROSARIO 1,0000 1.807,44
A-2018-05-1004 70**79** RIOS TABARES, LAURA STEPHANI 1,0000 1.691,13
A-2018-34-0688 7**5*2*0 ALONSO FERNANDEZ, RICHARD 1,0000 2.100,00
A-2018-47-3272 *1381*** CESPEDES ESCOBAR, MARIA 1,0000 1.404,00
A-2018-24-2751 **4*80*2 PEREZ ARIAS, MELODI 1,0000 2.000,00
A-2018-34-0656 71**38** CATAGUA MORA, PAMELA SUSANA 1,0000 2.578,22
A-2018-47-1967 *2*3*3*8 VALENCIA RIASCOS, YARIN YULIETH 1,0000 2.880,00
A-2018-05-1497 70*5**8* BABOU DAIH, AHMED 1,0000 941,16
A-2018-40-1275 *828*9** RUIU, FLORIAN NICUSOR 1,0000 1.296,00
A-2018-49-0954 *1*4**51 JIMENEZ JIMENEZ, NEZECTARI 1,0000 2.100,00
A-2018-40-1156 0*474*** HUERTA DORREGO, MIRIAM 1,0000 1.800,00
A-2018-40-1171 5**94*0* BETHANCOURT MONTIEL, NITZIA YGANOBA 1,0000 1.368,00
A-2018-47-2599 **90*4*2 MOREIRA CLARO DE OLIVEIRA, BRUNA 1,0000 2.520,00
A-2018-09-2703 1*1*0*8* HERRERA DE LA HIJA, NICOLAS 1,0000 1.800,00
A-2018-34-0848 *144*9** OUKHIAR, NOURA 1,0000 1.160,00
CV: BOCYL-D-11012019-5
Boletín Oficial de Castilla y León
Núm. 7 Viernes, 11 de enero de 2019 Pág. 1013
EXPEDIENTE DNI/NIE BENEFICIARIO COEFICIENTE
PRIORIZACIÓN
SUBVENCIÓN
MÁXIMA
CONCEDIDA
A-2018-24-3611 *5**05*2 IGLESIAS FERNANDEZ, INES 1,0000 1.536,00
A-2018-47-2777 *330*5** LOPEZ ONETTO, GLORIA ANDRESA 1,0000 980,00
A-2018-24-3239 **5*91*0 PRESA VEGA, TATIANA 1,0000 1.050,00
A-2018-24-2791 *392**2* DUQUE RAMIREZ, SANDRA MILENA 1,0000 1.632,00
A-2018-24-3664 2**235** CASANOVA MAYOR, ANGEL 1,0000 1.584,00
A-2018-24-3905 *1**17*1 HERNANDEZ BARRUL, RAMON 1,0000 1.500,00
A-2018-09-2836 *5**5*75 CHEHAB, ZOHRA 1,0000 1.675,00
A-2018-37-2585 *0*71**4 SALAZAR VELARDE, JUANA VICTORIA 1,0000 2.016,00
A-2018-40-1259 *02**42* ANTICH FLORES, REBECA 1,0000 1.985,76
A-2018-24-3184 71*1*5** NUÑEZ CASTRO, WENDY 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-47-3102 1*40***8 SILVA VILLALON, SORAYA 1,0000 2.160,00
A-2018-37-0234 **897**1 GARCÍA CALLE, SARA 1,0000 1.350,00
A-2018-34-0157 ***389*0 CALVO YUDEGO, LAURA 1,0000 970,67
A-2018-37-2354 71***35* MOHAMED NUR SHIFA, SEDI SALEH 1,0000 1.200,00
A-2018-37-2371 *0**369* MARCOS FERNANDEZ, ANA VANESA 1,0000 1.680,00
A-2018-09-1208 ***43*61 OUTALHA OUTALHA, MOHAOU ALI 1,0000 1.200,00
A-2018-05-1052 ***8*173 MU¿OZ GALLEGO, BELEN 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-49-0872 *835***0 DURAC, LOLICA 1,0000 1.056,00
A-2018-34-0450 *2**2*80 KADA, FOUAD 1,0000 1.380,00
A-2018-24-3539 *14***23 MARTINEZ SUAREZ, IRENE 1,0000 1.750,00
A-2018-24-3066 **59*37* EL GUANA, FATIMA 1,0000 1.152,00
A-2018-24-2288 *2**3*15 HERNANDEZ YEPES, CARMEN ELISA 1,0000 1.920,00
A-2018-40-1073 *7*79**7 BAHARI, KHADIJA 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-24-3383 *15**90* BELKADI, MOUNIA 1,0000 1.040,00
A-2018-47-5245 **58**36 FERNÁNDEZ ZARATE, BLASIDA 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-47-5297 *1*794** LLANOS MAMANI, MARIA LOURDES 1,0000 1.800,00
A-2018-47-4879 1*3**06* REVENGA MOLINA, MARIA BELEN 1,0000 2.280,00
A-2018-47-4399 *8862*** MAWHOUB, ZOHRA 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-37-3380 7*89***4 HEREDERO SASTRE, AZUCENA 1,0000 1.980,00
A-2018-37-3330 7**1**50 GARCIA HERNANDEZ, MARIA AUXILIADORA 1,0000 2.040,00
A-2018-47-2197 *32*87** ABREU RAMÍREZ, MARIA YSABEL 1,0000 1.728,00
A-2018-47-3299 **8*861* ANATOLIEVA BOGOMILOVA, SEVERINA 1,0000 2.243,95
A-2018-47-2210 *570*9** RODRIGUEZ GONZALEZ, ANA 1,0000 2.850,00
A-2018-34-1224 ***503*8 DUVAL FERNANDEZ, JESUS 1,0000 2.400,00
A-2018-47-3648 *9*33**1 PEREZ MERINO, MARIA EUGENIA 1,0000 1.478,04
A-2018-34-0522 ***800*1 LLORENTE ANTOLIN, CONCHA 1,0000 1.776,00
A-2018-24-2830 ***0*774 FERNANDEZ CABALLERO, MARIA MERCEDES 1,0000 2.160,00
A-2018-47-3137 ***74*06 MARTINEZ MARTINEZ, LUCRECIA 1,0000 2.208,00
A-2018-47-3365 1**1*68* ARIAS CLAUSS, FERNANDO 1,0000 2.250,00
A-2018-37-3181 *09*5*2* ÑACARI QUISPE, CECILIA 1,0000 1.680,00
A-2018-47-4089 1**952** JIMENEZ CUADRADO, ALMA MARIA 1,0000 1.289,79
A-2018-24-4532 **5**692 FERNANDEZ GARCIA, VERONICA 1,0000 2.100,00
CV: BOCYL-D-11012019-5
Boletín Oficial de Castilla y León
Núm. 7 Viernes, 11 de enero de 2019 Pág. 1014
EXPEDIENTE DNI/NIE BENEFICIARIO COEFICIENTE
PRIORIZACIÓN
SUBVENCIÓN
MÁXIMA
CONCEDIDA
A-2018-47-2241 76***2*2 BATUECAS GUZMAN, NATALIA 1,0000 2.160,00
A-2018-24-3036 714***1* VARGAS ESCUDERO, MARIA JOSE 1,0000 1.140,00
A-2018-09-2572 **79*8*3 NADEEM MALIK, AHMAD 1,0000 2.160,00
A-2018-37-0553 **9*485* KALA EL HAJ, HAFIDA 1,0000 1.440,48
A-2018-05-0393 *66**9*7 MARIAN, CAMELIA 1,0000 920,00
A-2018-05-0557 *4*06**4 AZIRAR AZIRAR, LATIFA 1,0000 960,00
A-2018-05-0577 *77*9**2 EL GHAZI, BOUCHRA 1,0000 960,00
A-2018-05-0752 *62**3*8 BELCADI, FATIHA 1,0000 1.183,49
A-2018-37-1459 *8***571 BLANCO DOSANTOS, ANGELA 1,0000 1.920,00
A-2018-37-0084 7**14**9 GARCIA GONZALEZ, TANAIRI 1,0000 2.400,00
A-2018-05-0526 *08***54 GRANDE PÉREZ, VANESA 1,0000 1.200,00
A-2018-05-0071 ****0840 GARBAJOSA MOLINERO, RAQUEL 1,0000 1.064,00
A-2018-05-0143 ***54*90 SCHNELL, KATHRIN MARIA 1,0000 1.920,00
A-2018-37-0702 *1*62*9* VALDEZ MONTECINOS, REMY 1,0000 960,00
A-2018-49-0809 **03**45 FERRAND ROJAS, LEIDY LAURA 1,0000 1.890,00
A-2018-37-1310 *3*5**70 ZIAN, OUASSIMA 1,0000 756,00
A-2018-24-0928 **94*8*5 BEN EL OUELD, BADIA 1,0000 1.500,00
A-2018-37-1099 *8*2**17 TOURIA, EL MOTAOUAKKIL 1,0000 1.560,00
A-2018-05-0882 *351**1* EL MOURABET, ABDERRAHMAN 1,0000 576,00
A-2018-47-0355 **44**00 ACERO YUCRA, MARIA 1,0000 1.920,00
A-2018-47-1001 1****559 QUINTANA ALONSO, CRISTINA 1,0000 2.064,00
A-2018-24-1287 *0*1**66 ZULETA, JUDIT EDY 1,0000 1.680,00
A-2018-05-0719 *50**5*1 BADEA, VIOLETA 1,0000 2.100,00
A-2018-05-0182 *51*4**7 TASAMMART, OMAR 1,0000 1.100,00
A-2018-05-0306 *0*4*95* TORRES VERA, GLORIA PATRICIA 1,0000 1.824,00
A-2018-24-1331 **5*0*82 NICODIM, ADRIANA CRISTINA 1,0000 1.200,00
A-2018-37-2017 7*9**7*2 SANTILLAN MUÑOZ, LUCIA MORAIMA 1,0000 1.920,00
A-2018-42-0506 ***7321* BARRIOS AMARO, JEFRIE JOSE 1,0000 2.100,00
A-2018-24-1172 *67*6**5 EL JEBARY, ABDENNOUR 1,0000 1.080,00
A-2018-49-0523 *0***163 PRZYBOROWSKA, MALGORZATA 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-37-0147 ***3714* PARRA PEÑA, MARIA 1,0000 1.698,39
A-2018-37-0667 *0972*** PAYAMPS DE LA CRUZ, OLGA LIDIA 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-40-0295 7***00*6 EL HADRI COULALI, MOHAMMED 1,0000 1.200,00
A-2018-40-0329 *692**5* EL ARGOUBI, JAMAL 1,0000 1.330,00
A-2018-34-0373 *36*5*4* ROSAS ZORRILLA, MARIA EUGENIA 1,0000 1.260,00
A-2018-24-1749 *5*6**70 ATIQ, JIHAD 1,0000 1.200,00
A-2018-37-1045 *8*32*9* OUNOUNOU, ILHAM 1,0000 1.248,00
A-2018-37-1051 70***65* MORALES DE CABO, ISABEL 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-24-0572 *0*8*8*6 PUERTO CUELLAS, YOLANDA 1,0000 1.440,00
A-2018-49-0256 7**496** CUETO JIMENEZ, EDDY MARGARET 1,0000 1.680,00
A-2018-05-0152 *750***3 SATTAH, AHMED 1,0000 1.650,00
A-2018-47-0376 7*1*1*6* FERNANDEZ ALCALA, MIRIAM _


----------



## Turgot (1 Feb 2019)

El PP admite ahora que la inmigración

_"La inmigración no es un problema. Puede ser parte de la solución del reto demográfico", aseguraba Antonio Clemente, portavoz del PP en la Comisión Especial sobre la evolución demográfica en el Senado, durante un encuentro con periodistas en la Cámara Alta. 


El senador ha reconocido que "los inmigrantes cumplen un papel fundamental" en la sociedad española porque "desarrollan actividades que muchos españoles no quieren realizar" y dado que contribuyen a frenar la despoblación. Un reciente informe del Fondo Monetario Internacional apuntaba a que España necesitaría 5,5 millones de inmigrantes en los próximos años para mantener el actual sistema de seguridad social._


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Feb 2019)

el modelo español:

franquicias de comida basura con capital riesgo, y venezolano.

repartidores de comida basura con capital riesgo, y venezolanos de jineteros.

burbuja ponzi donde sin nuevos accionistas, se hunde todo

remember take eat easy


----------



## Turgot (27 Feb 2019)

POLÍTICA Y SOCIEDAD
*El pasado ‘sin papeles’ de un responsable del PP de Madrid*
_stop_*El PP de Madrid da un puesto de responsabilidad a un inmigrante que vivió y trabajó ilegalmente en Estados Unidos*


Gustavo Eustache, nuevo responsable de inmigración en el Partido Popular de Madrid.
POLÍTICA Y SOCIEDAD
Vídeo en directo: los primeros testigos declaran en el Supremo
Quim Torra reserva 150.000 euros a Puigdemont en los presupuestos
Quim Torra hincha el presupuesto de TV3
Madrid, 25 de noviembre de 2018 (04:55 CET)
*Gustavo Eustache* recorre las calles de Madrid tratando con inmigrantes latinoamericanos. A veces recolecta ropa de abrigo y la dona a los recién llegados de tierras tropicales que llegan sin chaqueta para soportar el frío. En otras ocasiones, organiza repartos de comida para sus compatriotas venezolanos, uno de los colectivos que llegan de forma masiva en los últimos meses.

Escucha sus problemas y conoce sus temores. No es de extrañar, porque Gustavo Eusteche, actual presidente del foro de Inmigración del *PP* de Madrid, tiene un pasado oculto hasta ahora: *fue inmigrante ilegal en Estados Unidos.*
Mientras fregaba suelos como trabajador irregular en los portales de los edificios en Columbus, Ohio, tenía que correr cuando veía las furgonetas que encerraban y enjaulaban a los inmigrantes ilegales.
Ingresó de forma irregular cuando apenas contaba con 12 años, trabajó sin papeles y estudió en una escuela pública, donde obtuvo becas y ayudas de la comunidad. Ahora, se encuentra en una posición privilegiada y contradictoria. Con nacionalidad española heredada de su familia materna, Eustache acaba de ser nombrado presidente del foro de integración e inmigración del *Partido Popular de Madrid*, donde se elaboran las propuestas y los programas electorales.
*Sin papeles: no se debe hacer*
Eustache apoyó la candidatura de *Pablo Casado* a la presidencia del Partido Popular, justo en un momento en que la formación endureció su discurso contra la inmigración. Tuvo su recompensa. Pero Eustache, hijo y nieto de inmigrantes, desmiente que Casado escore al PP contra la inmigración.
“Es falso que Pablo Casado tenga un discurso contra la inmigración. Lo que se plantea desde el partido es que debe ser gestionada con orden y control. De lo contrario, genera caos. Como yo fui un ‘sin papeles’, me di cuenta de que es algo que no se debe hacer. Llegamos a un país donde hay un orden y unas leyes y tenemos que darnos cuenta de que llegamos a golpear la realidad de alguien que ya vive y trabaja aquí desde hace tiempo”, explica Eustache.

*Escondido de la policía*
De la vida de un inmigrante “ilegal” en Estados Unidos a responsable de inmigración del PP hay un abismo casi insalvable y Gustavo Eustache lo ha superado.
Los inmigrantes ilegales caminan por las calles siguiendo su instinto de supervivencia activado. En Estados Unidos, aprenden a distinguir un operativo de tráfico a otro de inmigración. Tiemblan cuando hay un agente federal e intentan huir de cualquier mecanismo de control o trámite que implique mostrar los papeles.
Fue lo que vivió el propio responsable de inmigración del Partido Popular en su estancia como inmigrante ilegal en Estados Unidos cuando era menor de edad en los años noventa. Hoy, esa situación podría valerle la separación de su familia y el encarcelamiento y deportación de sus padres.
Pero ¿qué opina el nuevo responsable de inmigración del PP de Madrid cuando observa detenciones de inmigrantes en la calle, que son enviados a CIE (centros de internamiento para extranjeros) para ser deportados?
“No puedo estar de acuerdo. No me parece bien. Pero ¿qué se puede hacer cuando un país recibe una avalancha de gente de América, África y Europa del Este a la vez y en poco tiempo? ¿Cómo hay que hacerlo? Yo hubiese propuesto cualquier otra cosa antes que eso. Pero entiendo la medida como un intento de gestionar el fenómeno desbordado. Todos los países usan mecanismos parecidos”.
Eustache conoce de cerca de la comunidad latinoamericana. Ha sido consultor para abrir nuevos negocios a emprendedores colombianos, venezolanos y ecuatorianos que llegan con ánimo de abrir negocios en Madrid. Ahora, también intenta involucrarles en la vida política española.
-¿Cómo debe abordarse el problema de la inmigración en patera?
-Necesitamos un censo real de cuanta gente hay. Nos llevaríamos una sorpresa. Hay mucha más inmigración irregular de la que pensamos. Hay que frenar las entradas para hacer un censo, saber cuántos empadronados hay, cuántos asilos se están tramitando, cuántos están en proceso de nacionalización. Si no sabemos de eso, no sabemos qué medidas tenemos que aplicar.
Quiere hacer carrera en el Partido Popular, donde se ha sorprendido por la enorme cantidad de inmigrantes, especialmente latinoamericanos, afines y seguidores. En su trabajo de base, descubrió que muchos han emigrado en países gobernados por gobiernos de izquierda. A ellos, intenta atraerlos a su partido y, con los irregulares, propone cursos de castellano.
“El extranjero es capital humano. Quieren producir para levantar a su familia aquí y la que queda en sus países. Hay que ayudarlos a aprender el idioma para que comiencen a ser productivos. Ya que una persona que arriesgó su vida para llegar aquí, debemos convertirlo en un activo. *España necesita gente porque en 2030, un tercio de la población actual estará jubilada”*, explica.
Eustache también obtuvo beneficios y ayudas cuando vivía en una situación irregular. Tuvo una educación pública de excelente calidad y hasta vivió sus primeras navidades llenas de regalos por la generosidad de sus vecinos. Ahora comienza dirigir la política inmigratoria de un partido que endurece su discurso contra la inmigración. ¿Qué pensaría Donald Trump de la historia de éxito de un joven que se formó en la escuela pública estadounidense y que ahora trabaja en el extranjero? “Que estoy endeudado con él”.


----------



## Turgot (7 Abr 2019)

Reflote especial dedicado a Linthor


----------



## Turgot (24 Abr 2019)

Casado ha dicho en el debate que en sus años de gobierno el Partido Popular acogió a cinco millones de inmigrantes. Lo ha dicho él.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Abr 2019)

Si. Tienes razon. El pistoletazo de salida de la invasion moronegra, lo dio el PP. Al igual que tengo razon yo, cuando digo que NEGROVOX iba a meter mas moronegros que nadie.

Lo que me pregunto, porque no me lo explico, es que cojones hace un rojo culpando a estos, cuando a los que el vota, han hecho lo mismo pero aun peor.

Quejarnos nos quejaremos los que no queremos ser invadidos. Pero tu si que quieres. Entonces de que cojones te quejas?


----------



## Barruno (22 May 2019)

Ley de extranjeria de Aznar mas votos secuestrados por paguitas de Zapatero y Sanchez e inaccion del Rajao.
Que podia salir mal?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (22 May 2019)

Antes del 96 íbamos a los mercadillos de los chiringuitos de negritos que vendían cuero en los paseos marítimos en verano por ser algo exótico y vistoso. Lo que ha cambiado la cosa en un par de décadas.


----------



## el juli (22 May 2019)

Así le va al PP....


----------



## Barruno (22 May 2019)

el juli dijo:


> Así le va al PP....


----------



## Manoliko (22 May 2019)

Correcto. Pero hay que añadir que luego para rematar vino el PSOE y regularizo a 2 millones de ilegales, con el efecto llamada que eso supone.


----------



## Crepesdulces (22 May 2019)

Tenemos que salir a la calle para exigir que cambien la ley, que se elimine la NACIONALIDAD POR RESIDENCIA y únicamente apliquen el IUS SANGUINIS. Ese es el primer paso para parar esta locura que se nos va a venir encima y nos va a dejar sin derechos en nuestro propio país. Los italianos así lo hacen, esto les va a ahorrar muchos problemas el día que tengan que hacer deportaciones.


----------



## Play_91 (22 May 2019)

Lo sabemos, lo que pasa que como ilegales, que cuando llegó el PSOE al gobierno dijo ¿pero esto que es? montones de inmigrantes sin papeles merodeando como zombies, esto hay que regularizarlo.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 May 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Lo sabemos, lo que pasa que como ilegales, que cuando llegó el PSOE al gobierno dijo ¿pero esto que es? montones de inmigrantes sin papeles merodeando como zombies, esto hay que regularizarlo.



Muchos estaban trabajando en negro en ese momento.
Expulsarlos hubiera significado paralizar la burbuja.


----------



## Gorguera (22 May 2019)

Ya sabemos quien lo inventó. Tambien sabemos *QUIENES* la utilizan hoy.


----------



## Play_91 (22 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Muchos estaban trabajando en negro en ese momento.
> Expulsarlos hubiera significado paralizar la burbuja.



Cuando no les interesa... y cuando les interesa tenerlos...
Ese partido ya sabemos todos como están.
Si los traes los legalizas, no puedes tenerlos trabajando en B que te venía de puta madre para pagarles una mierda y forrarte más.


----------



## Barruno (22 May 2019)

Crepesdulces dijo:


> Tenemos que salir a la calle para exigir que cambien la ley, que se elimine la NACIONALIDAD POR RESIDENCIA y únicamente apliquen el IUS SANGUINIS. Ese es el primer paso para parar esta locura que se nos va a venir encima y nos va a dejar sin derechos en nuestro propio país. Los italianos así lo hacen, esto les va a ahorrar muchos problemas el día que tengan que hacer deportaciones.



Tanpoco te vale para nada.
En el Líbano tienen el ius sanguinis y allí sólo los cristianos maronitas de origen tienen la nacionalidad, que son los que viviam amtes de la invasión moruna, y así que el monstruo de la Onu ya le ha dicho a los del Líbamo que tienen que dar la nacionalidad a to kiski. Leí la noticia el otro dia.
Es que no tento nidea,pero debe ser algo asi como 5% libaneses con pasaportes libaneses y el resto morunos apátridas o algo así.

Así que, lo que hay que hacer es cerrar la puta frontera y hacer que nadie entre "como sea". 
Cosa que no pasará con 123 escaños y paguitas everywhere.
Asumelo. España es la Roma decadente. Tenía de todo pero nadie tenia hijos,todos al folleteo,las fuerzas armadas una mierda y a extibguirse comidos por los bárbaros.
Game over.

Ésto sólo se revierte con un golpe de estado militar. Es la única vía. La democracia nos ha llevado a tener 4.000.000 de marrones en España de los cuales 800.000 ya han votado estas elecciones.
Y no se arreglará por que somos unos demócratas, tenemos el.mercadona a un paso y el tinder para mojar el churro.
Y sacabó.
Como en Roma, repito.
Acabados.


----------



## Sputnik (22 May 2019)

Pero a ver, quien os ha contado que los politicos tienen ni vision de futuro, ni les importa una mierda lo que le pase a la ciudadania ni al pais, en definitiva, cuando ya no esten en el poder?

No hay personajes mas derroidos moralmente en la vida publica, deberian ser puestos en cuarentena TODOS, como el virus Ebola, el cual prefiero a esta caterva de discapacitados emocionales, amen de retrasados intelectuales.

La actividad politica, es un "maricon el utlimo" de libro. No hay mas.


----------



## anestesia (26 May 2019)

PPSOE ha introducido y nacionalizado millones de inmigrantes para además de mantener el dumping laboral, conseguir votos. Ciudadanos tambien lo defiende. PPSOE-Ciudadanos son la misma banda
Igual que VOX con la defensa de la inmigracion y nacionalización latina


----------



## anestesia (26 May 2019)

Recuerdenlo cuando vean los puestos de trabajo a los que podrían acceder, ocupados por inmigrantes


----------



## Incorrezto (26 May 2019)

y la demanda para el ladrillo.

el ejercito de reserva movilizado se metia en las casas cuéntame, y los autóctonos se las alquilaban o vendían para comprarse el adobado.

y todo a base de deuda.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (26 May 2019)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



A mucho votante del PP se le olvida esto, lo del aborto, las transferencias de Aznar a cataluña a cambio de poder....

Partido que compite con el psoe en traiciones a España. Dos caras de la misma moneda de Judas.

VOX masivamente.


----------



## Adriano_ (26 May 2019)

Lo que hizo mal el Pp es no pedir una inmigracion cualificada.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Turgot (26 May 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Lo que hizo mal el Pp es no pedir una inmigracion cualificada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk



Y conscientemente

Querían reventar los sueldos en el sector servicios y la agricultura.

Además un país que se venía desindustrializando desde 1980 tampoco necesitaba mano de obra cualificada


----------



## jdblazquez (26 May 2019)

El PP empezo a meter panchitos por el tema de la construcción de casitas, el PSOE siguio metiendo panchitos y empezo a meter negritos y moritos pero con más intensidad. Luego llego Pudrimos y dijo que había que traer a cuanto más inmigrante se pudiera... ahora llega VOX.


----------



## Turgot (26 May 2019)

jdblazquez dijo:


> El PP empezo a meter panchitos por el tema de la construcción de casitas, el PSOE siguio metiendo panchitos y empezo a meter negritos y moritos pero con más intensidad. Luego llego Pudrimos y dijo que había que traer a cuanto más inmigrante se pudiera... ahora llega VOX.



Y dice que hay que meter a todo venezolano y cubano que quiera venir... como mínimo

Con el PP ya había moros a cascoporro


----------



## Turgot (26 May 2019)

Siguen viviendo mentalmente en 2004-2007


----------



## Turgot (28 Sep 2019)

Pablo Casado quiere ser el líder de "los inmigrantes que madrugan"


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2019)

Pues acaba de decir Casado en Es radio que el PP ha metido cinco millones de inmigrantes sin problemas de seguridad (no es la primera vez que lo dice, es una especie de mantra del partido)

Y Fedecojo no ha dicho absolutamente nada, porque le parece de perlas


----------



## Llorón (4 Oct 2022)

Pues eso, el PPSOE introdujo la inmigración masiva.


----------



## Llorón (4 Oct 2022)

Pues eso, el PPSOE azul.


----------



## GonX (4 Oct 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



Vox quiere immigracion, legal o legalizada, pero quiere chachas y chachos y votantes latinos!!!


----------



## GonX (4 Oct 2022)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Aznar cuando trajo los inmigrantes estos no tenían más derecho que a trabajar, fue Zapatero el que les dió papeles para todos, pagas, paro y más derechos que a los españoles y por eso no se van de España ni a tiros, con la política de Aznar en cuanto no hubiera trabajo se tendrían que largar, por qué aquí no tiene que tener ningún derecho un inmigrante que no trabaja, que los soporten y les den pagas en sus paises de origen sus compatriotas.



Son las dos patas del mismo motor, y el mismo monstruo!!


----------



## nraheston (4 Oct 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



La única solución es que todos los que podamos nos mudemos a Los Santos de la Humosa para garantizar esa alcaldía de España 2000, además de tener un municipio patriota y conservador para nosotros.
Yo lo haré si tengo posibilidades y España 2000 mantiene la alcaldía tras las municipales


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (11 Oct 2022)

Buen reflote, pardiez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2022)

El problema no es solo los que nos vienen a " PAGAR LAS PENSIONES " ...
la cuestión es quien pagará las pensiones de esos que vinieron hace unas décadas y ya van para viejos.

¿ más inmigrantes ? Es solo cuestión de tiempo que no quede ningún español tal como estamos viendo.

La razón principal por la que el criminal de Aznar trajo inmigrantes , es para que firmasen hipotecas .
Analfabetos en su mayoría que no sabían distinguir un euro de un bolívar, venían con la idea de que si firmaban una hipoteca, no solo iban a vivir más barato que de alquiler sino que en dos años se harían ricos al revender el piso.

Esa enorme estafa piramidal costó doscientos mil millones de euros al erario público, es decir que alguien se los quedó : los jefes de Aznar y de Zapatero, que para eso los ponen .


----------



## ElCalvo (11 Oct 2022)

Como siempre, la derecha cuando las leyes del mercado que tanto defienden de boca no les son propicias rompen la baraja: cuando los españoles empezaron a exigir salarios más altos abrieron la puerta para reventar vía dumping salarial. La primera regularización masiva de inmigrantes fue con Aznar y con Rajoy de ministro de interior, y el muy hijo de la gran puta en un debate con Zapatero tuvo los santos cojones de afearle la immigración cuando estamos trabajando todavía con SU ley a día de hoy. Pero el auténtico culpable no són ni PSOE ni PP, sino los hijos de la gran puta de la CEOE, a los que ambos se pliegan, y no dudéis que VOX lo hará también y quizás con más servilismo si cabe. La CEOE, organización mafiosa, no hay más que ver los facinerosos que la han presidido, y que siempre sale de rositas cuando es es uno de los principales culpables de la miseria que sufren los asalariados.


----------



## Lumpen (11 Oct 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



Normal, el PP son los mayores traido de España.

venderian a su madre porque cuatro mongolos cómo tú no les llamen fachas…


----------



## Galvani (13 Oct 2022)

Jaja mira que estos...


----------



## feldene flash (14 Oct 2022)

es tan evidente que te da la risa cuando ves a los mismos fachas echar mierda de inmigrantes qu7e luego son su mano de obra laboral , ya que los puede explotar a gusto

jodidos de la cabeza es lo que estan


----------



## Galvani (15 Oct 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> es tan evidente que te da la risa cuando ves a los mismos fachas echar mierda de inmigrantes qu7e luego son su mano de obra laboral , ya que los puede explotar a gusto
> 
> jodidos de la cabeza es lo que estan



No se qué es peor. Eso o los curritos de izquierdas proinmigracion que luego despiden para contratar a los otros. Eso sí es patético. Pero por mi como si pasan hambre.


----------



## feldene flash (16 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No se qué es peor. Eso o los curritos de izquierdas proinmigracion que luego despiden para contratar a los otros. Eso sí es patético. Pero por mi como si pasan hambre.




que curritos de izquierda despiden para contartar inmigrantes?? porque yo no conozco a nadie que haya perdido su trabajo porque un inmigrante es contratado

lo que si veo es mucho españolito que no trabaja ni quiere hacerlo por sueldos de mierda quejandose de esta situacion mientras contratan a inmigrantes empresarios españoles , explotandolos y pagandoles una miseria

igual el problema es el modelo de trabajo , los empresarios y las condiciones que proponen , no la inmigracion en si 

isual elmregularizar la situacion de muchos inmigrantes para que tengan derechos laborales y puedan denunciar estos abusos acabaria con mucha mierda 

pèro si se hace , a quienes contartan ilegalmente los empresaurios de este pais??


----------



## Makla (16 Oct 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay mucho cenutrio que no lo sabe, o que no se acuerda, de que hasta 1996 era un sorpresa ver a un negro por la calle.
> 
> Pero en 1998 algo empezaba a notarse, y para el 2000 ya el cambio era radical.
> 
> ...



Así fue. Como ha cambiado todo para mal. No digo que todos los inmigrantes sean mala gente y vagos. Pero que ha llegado mucha chusma está clarisimo. 

... cuando no existian ni los menas, ni las bandas latinas... que tranquilo se podia ir por la calle...


----------



## mxmanu (16 Oct 2022)

Inmigración masiva que es??ilegal?? El PP traía pateras de moronegros para trabajar?? 

Pedazo subnormal eres.


----------



## derepen (25 Oct 2022)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Tuvimos que importar gente para que el "milagro" ladrillil se llevara a cabo. Ahora bien, fueron estúpidos y dieron a esa gente la nacionalidad y ahora de esos barros estos lodos.
> 
> El 26J la mayoría de los votos irán a partidos pro-inmigración y es la triste realidad.



¿Estúpidos? ¿Los partidos globalistas?

No, eso lo hicieron adrede, igual que tantas y tantas otras cosas.

Te dejo música progre de la época, ya estaba podrida:

1992



1994


----------



## Ace Tone (25 Oct 2022)

PP y PSOE la misma mierda son, por algo los llaman PPSOE.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2022)

Joder si me acuerdo...por esas fechas, mi pueblo no tenía ni un puto moronegro. En el colegio, todos eramos españoles. Imagina los chavales de ahora, teniendo que compartir aulas con esos lúmpenes.

Es muy triste y nunca me acostumbro a ello. Es algo que está mal, que no encaja, lo notas cada vez que pisas la calle.

Aznar les abrió las puertas y ZP los metió por millares. Lo peor es que ya nadie ha tenido cojones a frenar la avalancha, seguramente porque los amos les ordenan lo contrario.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> PP y PSOE la misma mierda son, por algo los llaman PPSOE.



Ambos tienen representación en Bilderberg, así que mucha duda no queda.


----------



## -carrancas (2 Nov 2022)

no os parece demigrante la trayectora de @El Promotor ?

de troll favorito de calvopez a verdulera oficial del foro y finalmente a flodear hilos sin descanso para intentar contrarrestar a un tal carrancas.

pero lo mas humillante es que despues de leer esto tendra que comerse los huevos y seguir picando tecla mientras por dentro le come la bilis. 

todo por un cuenco de arroz.


----------



## Turgot (2 Nov 2022)

Grandísimo aporte del forero @El0n Musk que merece un lugar de honor en este hilo

(437) Aznar AVISÓ en el 2000 de lo que iba a hacer con la inmigración y sacó mayoría absoluta, disfrutad lo votado | Burbuja.info 







_Respetando SUS tradiciones y cultura_

Jódete @ominae


----------

